# Περί Ουκρανίας



## Costas (Feb 22, 2014)

Ένα Οp-Ed στην Kyiv Post (πρέπει να πρόσκειται στην Τιμοσένκο) για τις πολιτικές εξελίξεις των τελευταίων ημερών στην Ουκρανία.


----------



## Costas (Feb 23, 2014)

Η κλίκα του Γιανουκόβιτς προσπαθεί να φύγει "με ελικόπτερο" από τη χώρα, που θα 'λεγε κι ο Αλαβάνος. Θα το θυμάται ώσπου να πεθάνει το δώρο των Ουκρανών για τους Ολυμπιακούς του ο Πούτιν!


----------



## bernardina (Feb 23, 2014)

Την ανάληψη της ηγεσίας της αστυνομίας και του υπουργείου Εσωτερικών της Ουκρανίας από ακροδεξιούς να τη σχολιάσουμε ή όχι;


----------



## bernardina (Feb 23, 2014)

Το ότι φοβούνται πογκρόμ ενάντια στον εβραϊκό πληθυσμό της πόλης έχει κάποια σημασία;


----------



## bernardina (Feb 23, 2014)

Ενώ πριν από μερικές ώρες, στη Μαδρίτη, 2.000 φασίστες συγκεντρώθηκαν για να διαδηλώσουν υπέρ της "Λευκής Δύναμης" του Κιέβου και να ζητήσουν απελευθέρωση των "Ελλήνων συντρόφων" της Χρυσής Αυγής. Όχι, παίζουμε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 23, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Το ότι φοβούνται πογκρόμ ενάντια στον εβραϊκό πληθυσμό της πόλης έχει κάποια σημασία;


Η Χαρέτζ έχει προσθέσει στον πιο πάνω ιστότοπό της το εξής:

Correction (Feb. 22, 4:20 P.M.): An earlier version of this report incorrectly described Rabbi Azman as the chief rabbi of Ukraine. Azman is not the country's chief rabbi, but one of two rabbis challenging the official chief rabbi, Yaakov Bleich, in Kiev, and like most Chabad rabbis, is aligned with the Kremlin.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 23, 2014)

Καταστροφή γραφείων ΚΚ Ουκρανίας από ναζί


----------



## bernardina (Feb 23, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Η Χαρέτζ έχει προσθέσει στον πιο πάνω ιστότοπό της το εξής:
> 
> Correction (Feb. 22, 4:20 P.M.): An earlier version of this report incorrectly described Rabbi Azman as the chief rabbi of Ukraine. Azman is not the country's chief rabbi, but one of two rabbis challenging the official chief rabbi, Yaakov Bleich, in Kiev, and like most Chabad rabbis, is aligned with the Kremlin.


Αλλάζει κάτι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 23, 2014)

Ναι για εμένα αλλάζει κάτι. Δείχνει ότι σε αυτή την περίπλοκη κατάσταση, όπου κανείς πραγματικά δεν ξέρει τι γίνεται, η κάθε κουβέντα που ακούγεται και μεταφέρεται και πολλαπλασιάζεται θέλει διπλούς και τριπλούς ελέγχους. 

Εγώ έχω μόνο μία απορία: Αν στις ουκρανικές εκλογές τον Μάιο ξανακερδίσει ο Μόρσι, τι συμπεράσματα θα βγάλουμε;


----------



## bernardina (Feb 23, 2014)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι πασχίζω εδώ και καιρό να καταλάβω. Τα παρακάτω άρθρα δίνουν από τη δική τους σκοπιά την εικόνα του ζητήματος.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-26293446

http://www.nybooks.com/articles/archives/2014/mar/20/fascism-russia-and-ukraine/?insrc=hpss

http://www.metarithmisi.gr/el/readText.asp?textID=27589&sw=1280

Όμως εκείνο που με βοήθησε περισσότερο να σχηματίσω μια εικόνα είναι αυτό:

http://samizdatproject.blogspot.gr/2013/12/blog-post_7299.html


----------



## nickel (Feb 23, 2014)

Παλιά, πριν το ίντερνετ, μάζευα εφημερίδες. Ποτέ δεν προλάβαινα να τις ξεκοκαλίσω, κυρίως να διαβάσω όλα τα άρθρα που ήθελα, οπότε τις σώριαζα σ’ ένα μέρος. Κάθε λογικός άνθρωπος που θα μπορούσε να αντιληφθεί την αριθμητική της ζωής του θα συνειδητοποιούσε ότι δεν υπάρχει καμιά ελπίδα να βρει χρόνο και για τα τρέχοντα και για τα σωρευμένα. (Θα ήταν σαν να θέλεις να εξοφλήσεις το χρέος σου ενώ δημιουργείς νέο χρέος κάθε τόσο.)

Πριν έρθει το ίντερνετ, που ξεκαθάρισε αυτό το ζήτημα με τρόπο καταλυτικό, τη λύση την έδιναν οι μετακομίσεις. Κάποιες εφημερίδες γίνονταν περιτύλιγμα, οι περισσότερες πετάγονταν. Υπήρχε ωστόσο και η εκλογίκευση, σαν παρηγοριά και συνειδητοποίηση της αριθμητικής της ζωής μας: μα τι να τις κάνεις πια τις εφημερίδες, που όλες οι απόψεις που εκφράζονταν στη δίνη της επικαιρότητας ανήκουν πια στην ιστορία;

Έτσι και με την Ουκρανία. Λόγω αυξημένων πιέσεων όλο αυτό τον καιρό, έχω μια αδρότατη αντίληψη τού τι συμβαίνει εκεί, αφού ακόμα και τις ειδήσεις τις παρακολουθώ με μισό αφτί. Χάρηκα που ξεκινήσατε νήμα και βάλατε και άρθρα που κάπως σουμάρουν τα πράγματα. Έπειτα σκέφτηκα: μέχρι να χαλαρώσεις εσύ, μπορεί το ζήτημα να ανήκει πια στην ιστορία.

Το ελπίζω. Ταυτόχρονα, κάποια διαίσθηση μού λέει ότι δεν θα περάσει όλη αυτή η υπόθεση τόσο γρήγορα στην ιστορία.


----------



## SBE (Feb 23, 2014)

Να αυξήσω αυτό που λέει ο Νίκελ. Αν και εγώ ποτέ δεν μάζευα αρθρογραφία, το τι γίνεται στην Ουκρανία μου μοιάζει μπερδεμένο μέχρι αηδίας. Κι αυτό οφείλεται βέβαια στην αποσπασματική ενημέρωση που είχα περί Ουκρανίας, μεταξύ άλλων ζώντας σε χώρα που άμα θες να ενημερωθείς για τα διεθνή εκτός αγγλοαμερικανικής σφαίρας επιρροής πρέπει να μιλάς πέντε γλώσσες και να αναζητείς ιντερνετικές πηγές σε αυτές- και να ξεχωρίζεις την προπαγάνδα από την είδηση, πράγμα αδύνατο τις πιο πολλές φορές. 
Το μόνο που ήξερα για την Ουκρανία μέχρι πρόσφατα ήταν κάτι που μου είχε πει μια δημοσιογράφος Ουκρανέζα πριν καμιά δεκαετία και τότε δεν το είχα πάρει σοβαρά: ότι είναι χώρα όπου χάνει η μάνα το παιδί και το παιδί τη μάνα από οργάνωση και οι πολιτικοί τους είναι νούμερα (τελικά θα βρεθούμε αδελφό έθνος), αλλά νούμερα με ισχύ, επικίνδυνοι δηλαδή. Και τότε νόμιζα ότι όλα αυτά ήταν υπερβολές, αλλά τώρα δεν ξέρω αν ήταν. 

Τώρα, απ'ό,τι κατάλαβα εδώ και είκοσι χρόνια όλες οι κυβερνήσεις της Ουκρανίας προωθούν στενότερες σχέσεις με την ΕΕ. Οπότε δεν έχω καταλάβει τι προκάλεσε την απότομη αλλαγή κατεύθυνσης το Νοέμβριο που οδήγησε στις διαδηλώσεις. Το κοινοβούλιο το Νοέμβριο αντιστεκόταν στον Γιανούκοβιτς που το πίεζε για εναρμόνιση με την ΕΕ και απελευθέρωση της Τιμοσένκο. Και μιλάμε για το ίδιο κοινοβούλιο που χτες τον καθαίρεσε και απελευθέρωσε την Τιμοσένκο (από μακριά μοιάζει περίπτωση δέκα άνθρωποι, έντεκα γνώμες όπως Ελλάντα).


----------



## bernardina (Feb 23, 2014)

SBE said:


> (από μακριά μοιάζει περίπτωση δέκα άνθρωποι, έντεκα γνώμες όπως Ελλάντα).



Από πολύ μακριά όμως, γιατί για κάποιον όχι και τόσο ανεξήγητο λόγο, παρά τις έντεκα γνώμες ανά δέκα άτομα, η Ελλάδα της βαθύτατης και πολυεπίπεδης κρίσης κατάφερε να μη γίνει Ουκρανία.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 23, 2014)

Από την εικόνα που έχω σχηματίσει από διάφορα που διαβάζω πάντως, δεν είναι μόνο οι ακροδεξιοί στις εξεγέρσεις κατά της κυβέρνησης, αλλά πολύ μεγαλύτερο κομμάτι του πληθυσμού.


----------



## Earion (Feb 23, 2014)

Η Ελλάδα είχε τη μεγάλη τύχη:



να ολοκληρώσει την εθνική της ενοποίηση στο πρώτο μισό του εικοστού αιώνα (δηλαδή η εθνική ταυτότητα να έχει πάψει να αποτελεί ζητούμενο και είναι δεδομένο) 
να διαθέτει από πολύ νωρίς ιθύνουσες τάξεις με ιδεολογικό προσανατολισμό δυτικό, ό,τι και να σημαίνει αυτό (δηλαδή η κοινωνική και πολιτική συγκρότηση να γίνεται με στόχο την καθιέρωση κράτους δικαίου, ατομικών δικαιωμάτων κλπ. κλπ., και το λέω εν γνώσει του ότι η καθιέρωσή τους μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί —όχι εντελώς άδικα— επιφανειακή) 
να μην έχει παρελθόν αγροτικού προβλήματος και κοινωνικών συγκρούσεων περί το αγροτικό (μη μου υπενθυμίσετε το Κιλελέρ, συγκρίνετέ μας με τις γειτονικές Βουλγαρία και Ρουμανία) 
να έχει παράδοση εγγενούς αντίθεσης μεταξύ κομουνισμού και «σκληρού» εθνικισμού (παρά την ιδεολογική σούπα των τελευταίων δεκαετιών) 
να έχει ενοποιηθεί κοινωνικά μετά από έναν εμφύλιο πόλεμο (στο παρά πέντε) πριν από την πτώση του κομουνισμού 
να έχει ενσωματωθεί (άντε, με το στανιό) στον εξελιγμένο καπιταλισμό (του «ελευθέρου κόσμου», της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης κλπ., κλπ.) 
 
Δυστυχώς η καημένη η Ουκρανία δεν έχει ολοκληρώσει καν την εθνική της υπόσταση. Παραπαίει μεταξύ δύο προτύπων: από τη μια ότι είναι παρακλάδι της ρωσικής ομοεθνίας, από την άλλη ότι η ιστορική της μοίρα την έκανε προκεχωρημένο φυλάκιο μιας (ρωμαιοκαθολικής το θρήσκευμα) πολωνικής παράδοσης. Ακόμη δεν μπορεί να αποφασίσει. Μεταφέρει προβλήματα του δέκατου ένατου στον εικοστό πρώτο αιώνα. Μερικές φορές νομίζω ότι ο Πετρόμπεης και ο Κωλέττης είναι πιο κοντά στις Γιούλιες και στους Γιανουκόβιτς, οπλαρχηγοί και λησταντάρτες με ενεργειακές πηγές στο κεμέρι τους.


----------



## rogne (Feb 23, 2014)

Μερικές σκέψεις: https://libcom.org/blog/ukraine-whats-going-what-does-it-mean-03122013


----------



## CosimoPiovasco (Feb 23, 2014)

Να μην ξεχνάμε ότι στην Ελλάδα υπάρχει ένας αντανακλαστικός φιλορωσισμός, ο οποίος μάλιστα έχει βαθιές ιστορικές ρίζες, είναι στοιχείο του ελληνικού αντιδυτικισμού και κατ' επέκταση της συγκρότησης της ίδιας της εθνικής ταυτότητας, του ελληνικού εθνικισμού. Πάνω σε αυτόν πατάει η συμπάθεια προς τον Γιανούκοβιτς και τον Πούτιν που συναντούμε στα ελληνικά ΜΜΕ και στα σόσιαλ μίντια. Από τις ίδιες πηγές -στη γενικότερη σλαβοφιλική εκδοχή τους- εκπήγασε άλλωστε και η υποστήριξη από σύσσωμο τον ελληνικό λαό της εθνοκάθαρσης του Μιλόσεβιτς και του Κάρατζιτς. Έτσι συναντάμε καθημερινά θεωρίες συνωμοσίας όπως εκείνη της προσπάθειας δολοφονίας του Κώστα Καραμανλή λόγω της φιλορωσικής πολιτικής του, χαρακτηριστικούς έμμεσους ύμνους προς τον Πούτιν τους οποίους δεν μπόρεσε, όπως φαίνεται να πλήξει ούτε το κυπριακό ανέκδοτο ή μια κάποια υπερτίμηση του ρόλου της -υπαρκτής και σημαντικής- ουκρανικής ακροδεξιάς ("Φυσικά υπάρχει μια ουκρανική ακροδεξιά, αν και είναι πολύ μικρότερη από την ακροδεξιά στη Γαλλία, στην Αυστρία ή στην Ολλανδία, και τα μέλη της έχουν πράγματι γίνει πιο βίαια κάτω από την πίεση των ροπάλων των αστυνομικών, από τις σφαίρες και τις επιθέσεις", γράφει χαρακτηριστικά η Αν Άπλμπαουμ). Ας παραθέσω λίγη ακόμα βιβλιογραφία: 
Στερεότυπα για την Ουκρανία
Profile: Ukraine's key protest figures

Και ένα παλιότερο άρθρο του Τάκη Μίχα για την κατανόηση της ποιότητας της ρωσικής εξωτερικής πολιτικής: Αντιμνημονιακός Πούτιν


----------



## SBE (Feb 23, 2014)

Όταν λέμε ότι η ακροδεξιά στην Ουκρανία είναι μικρότερη από την ακροδεξιά στη Γαλλία, τι μεγέθη συγκρίνουμε; 
Στη Βικι βλέπω ότι το ακροδεξιό-φιλοναζιστικό κόμμα Σβόμποντα πήρε 10.5% στις τελευταίες εθνικές εκλογές και σε ορισμένες περιοχές ήταν πρώτο κόμμα. Πιο ενδιαφέρον: το 48% των οπαδών του ειναι άτομα ανώτερης μόρφωσης, δηλαδή η βάση τους είναι οι πολιτικά ισχυρές τάξεις της χώρας. 

Το νεότερο που βλέπω στο Μπιμπισί είναι ότι σήμερα το κοινοβούλιο ψήφισε μεταξύ άλλων μόνη επίσημη γλώσσα της χώρας την ουκρανική, καταργώντας παλιότερο νόμο που έδινε τοπικά δικαιώματα στη ρωσική γλώσσα (π.χ. δικαίωμα επικοινωνίας με το κράτος στα ρώσικα στις περιοχές που η ρωσική γλώσσα είναι πλειοψηφία, όπως π.χ. στην Κριμαία που το 90% είναι ρωσόφωνοι). Θα μπορούσε κανείς να πει εδώ ο κόσμος χάνεται κι αυτοί βρήκαν χρόνο να περάσουν και αυτόν το νόμο.


----------



## CosimoPiovasco (Feb 23, 2014)

Το Σβόμποντα δεν είναι φιλοναζιστικό κόμμα, θεωρείται μάλιστα μετριοπαθές από τους ακροδεξιούς ακτιβιστές του Δεξιού Τομέα. Δεύτερο σε δυναμικότητα κόμμα στην Ουκρανία είναι το κόμμα Τιμοσένκο. Το γαλλικό Front National πήρε σχεδόν 18% στις τελευταίες προεδρικές εκλογές της Γαλλίας και αυτή τη στιγμή εκτιμάται πώς είναι δεύτερο κόμμα πίσω από το UMP.


----------



## SBE (Feb 23, 2014)

OK, ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία, να σβύσουμε τη λέξη φιλοναζιστικό. Εντούτοις, σ' αυτό εδώ το άρθρο του Μπιμπισί, γραμμένο σε ανύποπτο χρόνο, διαβάζω για το κόμμα:

_Its name until 2004 was the "Social-National Party" and it maintains informal links to another group, the Patriots of Ukraine, regarded by some as proto-fascist. _

Το άρθρο συνεχίζει με παραδείγματα από τα κατορθώματα των μελών του κόμματος, από τα οποία είναι εμφανής η σύμπλευση με άλλα ακροδεξιά/ νεοναζιστικά κόμματα της Ευρώπης. Επομένως τί είναι;


----------



## CosimoPiovasco (Feb 23, 2014)

Να υποθέσω ό,τι πιστεύει το BBC σε αυτό το πιο πρόσφατο άρθρο το οποίο παρέθεσα παραπάνω;


----------



## SBE (Feb 23, 2014)

Δε βλέπω να λέει τίποτα διαφορετικό: 
Previously known as the "Social-National Party", Svoboda promotes itself as a fervent defender of traditional Ukrainian culture and language against foreign influence - and is seen by some as a fascist organisation.
...
Mr Tyahnybok, who insists that Svoboda is neither xenophobic nor anti-Semitic, was expelled from parliament in 2004 for proclaiming that a "Muscovite-Jewish mafia" controlled the country.
...
A member of the Alliance of European National Movements, along with France's National Front, the British National Party and Hungary's Jobbik


----------



## anef (Feb 24, 2014)

To κάλεσμα του «Δεξιού Τομέα» για πογκρόμ εναντίον των κομμουνιστών και του Κόμματος των Περιφερειών:

Κόμμα των Περιφερειών και Κομμουνιστικό Κόμμα: εγκληματικές ομάδες των οποίων οι δραστηριότητες πρέπει να τερματίζονται (κανονισμός της Κεντρικής διοίκησης "Νομικός τομέας»)

Για καθέναν στην Ουκρανία, υπάρχουν δύο αντιλαϊκές, αντι-ουκρανικές δυνάμεις, οι οποίες ευθύνονται για πολλά από τα δεινά ουκρανικού λαού. Αυτές είναι το Κόμμα των Περιφερειών και το Κομμουνιστικό Κόμμα. Το πρώτο είναι η ραχοκοκαλιά του σημερινού καθεστώτος ποινικής ολιγαρχίας και είναι ένα με τον κρατικό μηχανισμό, στην πραγματικότητα, ταυρίζεται με μία σαφώς αυταρχική δικτατορία. Το δεύτερο είναι ο διάδοχος των εισβολέων Μπολσεβίκων και τώρα αποτελεί σημαντικό στοιχείο του ποινικού ολιγαρχικού συστήματος.

Από τη σκοπιά του περιεχομένου του δημοσίου συμφέροντος του ουκρανικού έθνους, σε σχέση με το Κόμμα των Περιφερειών και το Κομμουνιστικό Κόμμα, εκείνο που συμβαίνει είναι ότι έχουν δημιουργήσει ένα καταπιεστικό καθεστώς το οποίο:

- επιδιώκει συστηματικά την πολιτική τοποθέτηση των εθνικών μας συμφερόντων, συμπεριλαμβανομένων και της κυριαρχίας, σε άλλες χώρες (πρώτα απ 'όλα τη Ρωσική Ομοσπονδία)
- οργανώνει το σύστημα της κοινωνικής και οικονομικής καταπίεσης του λαού της Ουκρανίας
- ενίσχυσε τη διαφθορά ως αναπόσπαστο μέρος της ουκρανικής πραγματικότητας
- έχει σταθερά αντιουκρανική πληθυσμιακή πολιτική
- ενίσχυσε τους υπαλλήλους και τις λεγόμενες "υπηρεσίες επιβολής του νόμου"
- συνέβαλε στον εμπλουτισμό των ιδιοκτητών των μεγάλων επιχειρήσεων σε βάρος της εξαθλίωσης των μαζών
- οδηγεί πάντα σε κίνδυνο για την κυριαρχία και την εδαφική ακεραιότητα της Ουκρανίας.

*Στο πλαίσιο αυτό, η κεντρική διοίκηση του "Δεξιού τομέα" διατάζει όλα τα τοπικά στρατεύματα της να καταβάλουν κάθε δυνατή προσπάθεια για να σταματήσουν τις αντιλαϊκές δραστηριότητες των εγκληματικών αυτών συμμοριών. Πρέπει να δράσουν με όλες τις δυνατές διαθέσιμες μεθόδους.

Επίσης, απευθύνουμε έκκληση προς τους οπαδούς του "Δεξιού Τομέα" να ενεργούν με παρόμοιο τρόπο, και ανάλογα με τις διαθέσιμες δυνάμεις και δυνατότητες, για να σταματήσουν τις δραστηριότητες αυτών των ομάδων*.

Από δω 
Το πρωτότυπο


----------



## bernardina (Feb 24, 2014)

Ukraine and the Rebirth of Fascism in Europe (και με άρωμα Ελλάδας, κατά το κλισέ --αν και στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση πρόκειται περί αποφοράς). Επίσης ενδιαφέροντα και τα τέσσερα related articles που ακολουθούν από κάτω. 

The violence on the streets of Ukraine is far more than an expression of popular anger against a government. Instead, it is merely the latest example of the rise of the most insidious form of fascism that Europe has seen since the fall of the Third Reich.

In Ukraine, the “Right Sector” has taken the fight from the negotiating table to the streets in an attempt to fulfill the dream of Stepan Bandera – a Ukraine free of Russia, Jews, and all other “undesirables” as they see it. Buoyed by the continued support from the US and Europe, these fanatics represent a more serious threat to democracy than Yanukovich and the pro-Russian government ever could. If Europe and the United States don’t recognize this threat in its infancy, by the time they finally do, it might just be too late.


----------



## SBE (Feb 24, 2014)

Λες να έρθει η μέρα που θα ζητάνε πολιτικό άσυλο στη Δύση οι κομμουνιστές Ουκρανοί;

Πίσω στα δικά μας: εσείς που βλέπετε ειδήσεις στην Ελλάδα, πώς παρουσιάστηκε στα ΜΜΕ η εισβολή στη βίλλα του Γιανούκοβιτς; Ρωτάω γιατί ήδη δύο άτομα που μίλησα αντέδρασαν όπως θα αντιδρούσαν αν έβλεπαν στην τηλεόραση εισβολή στη βίλλα του Κιμ Γιονγκ Ουν- ο στυγνός κομμουνιστής δικτάτορας που ρούφαγε το αίμα του Ουκρανικού λαού με το καλαμάκι κλπ κλπ. Κι όχι τίποτ'αλλο αλλά εμένα δε μου φάνηκε ιδιαίτερα λουξ το σπίτι του, έχουμε δει και καλύτερα, και πάω στοίχημα ότι κι οι άλλοι αρχηγοί κομμάτων στην Ουκρανία σε τέτοια μένουνε.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 24, 2014)

SBE said:


> πάω στοίχημα ότι κι οι άλλοι αρχηγοί κομμάτων στην Ουκρανία σε τέτοια μένουνε.


Λες να έχουν όλοι ιδιωτικό ξύλινο σκάφος-μπαρ σε ιδιωτική λίμνη;

Ουδέτερα αντιμετωπίστηκε, και γενικώς τα mainstream ΜΜΕ δεν φαίνεται να παρουσιάζουν θέση υπέρ ή κατά κάποιου συγκεκριμένου μέρους, η δική μου αίσθηση είναι ότι αντικατοπτρίζουν τη σύγχυση που επικρατεί στην Ουκρανία γενικότερα. Και επαναλαμβάνω ότι δεν τονίζεται η συμμετοχή των ακροδεξιών στα επεισόδια - χθες έβλεπα ας πούμε την Τιμοσένκο* να βγάζει λόγο σε μια πλατεία και να λέει στους συγκεντρωμένους να μην πάνε σπίτια τους αν δεν πάρουν την εξουσία.

___
*Η οποία Τιμοσένκο είναι υπέρ της ένταξης στην ΕΕ και γενικώς έχει φιλοευρωπαϊκή στάση.


----------



## SBE (Feb 24, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Λες να έχουν όλοι ιδιωτικό ξύλινο σκάφος-μπαρ σε ιδιωτική λίμνη;



Πφ, πώς φαίνονται οι στεριανοί. ;)
Εμάς στο χωριό μας όλα τα σπίτια έχουν ιχ ξύλινο σκάφος που το χρησιμοποιούν και για ψάρεμα και για μπαρ και για ό,τι θες, κι η παραλία είναι ιδιωτική με το έτσι θέλω. 

Για την Τιμοσένκο εννοείται βρε Παλ, αλλιώς γιατί να ζητάει η ΕΕ την αποφυλάκισή της; Για να κάνει αντιπολίτευση στην ΕΕ; 
Αλλά γενικά διαβάζω ότι όλοι οι πολιτικοί της Ουκρανίας είναι φιλοευρωπαϊστές σε κάποιο βαθμό, δηλαδή όλοι λιμπίζονται τα αγαθά της ΕΕ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 24, 2014)

Αναμφίβολα, οι περισσότεροι θα έχουν ήδη δει τους χάρτες που παρουσιάζουν τον συνεπή διαχωρισμό της Ουκρανίας σε δυτικό και ανατολικό μέρος (στην πραγματικότητα, τα κομμάτια είναι περισσότερα, αλλά λέμε τώρα) με βάση τα εκλογικά αποτελέσματα και με βάση την εθνική συνείδηση και την ομιλούμενη γλώσσα.

Για εμένα, ο πιο κρίσιμος χάρτης διαχωρισμού της χώρας σε δυτική και ανατολική (χάρτης που περιέργως, δεν κυκλοφορεί πολύ, ενώ υπάρχει στη WIkipedia) είναι αυτός:







_Ukrainian administrative divisions by *monthly salary*_

«Φτωχοί», Ουκρανοί, ουνίτες, δυτικόφιλοι στα βόρεια και δυτικά.
«Πλούσιοι», Ρώσοι, ορθόδοξοι, ρωσόφιλοι στα νότια και ανατολικά.
Καλά ξεμπερδέματα.


----------



## SBE (Feb 24, 2014)

Λογικό δεν είναι εφόσον η βιομηχανία της χώρας βρίσκεται συγκεντρωμένη στα ανατολικά;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 24, 2014)

Προφανώς και είναι λογικό. Όλα λογικά είναι.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 24, 2014)

Firebombs hit the Giymat Rosa Synagogue in Zaporizhia, 250 miles southeast of Kiev

Όχι, που θ' αργούσανε...


----------



## Earion (Feb 24, 2014)

Το κακό είναι, Δόκτορα, όταν επεκτείνονται οι διαχωρισμοί οριζοντίως και καθέτως και κατασκευάζονται εξισώσεις:
ανατολικοί = ρωσόφωνοι = ρωσόφιλοι = ορθόδοξοι = πλουσιότεροι = πολέμησαν κατά του φασισμού,
δυτικοί = ουκρανόφωνοι = ευρωπαϊστές = καθολικοί (ή ουνίτες) = φτωχότεροι = πολέμησαν στο πλευρό του φασισμού.

Ας πούμε, πόσοι έχουν διαβάσει την ιστορία της χώρας την επαύριο του Πρώτου Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου και θυμούνται ότι η Ουκρανία βρέθηκε ανάμεσα σε Γερμανούς, Λευκούς, Μπολσεβίκους, εθνικιστές, ανεξάρτητους οπλαρχηγούς και αναρχικούς, ναι, αναρχικούς, υπό τον Νέστορα Μάχνο, στην επανάσταση του οποίου συμμετείχαν και Έλληνες;


----------



## Rogerios (Feb 24, 2014)

Μια και τις τελευταίες ημέρες η ιστορία και το όνομά του μνημονεύονται όλο και συχνότερα, ας επισημανθεί ότι είναι "Μαχν*ό*".


----------



## Earion (Feb 25, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ, Ρογέριε. Ωραίο και το άρθρο στου Σαραντάκου: *Στο μεϊντάνι της σύγχυσης: σημειώσεις για την Ουκρανία*.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 25, 2014)

SBE said:


> Κι όχι τίποτ'αλλο αλλά εμένα δε μου φάνηκε ιδιαίτερα λουξ το σπίτι του, έχουμε δει και καλύτερα, και πάω στοίχημα ότι κι οι άλλοι αρχηγοί κομμάτων στην Ουκρανία σε τέτοια μένουνε.


Homes of Ukrainian Government Officials.


----------



## SBE (Feb 25, 2014)

Μπέρνι με έσωσες! Βρήκα πως θα κάνω την είσοδο του σπιτιού μου, ίδια σαν την πρώτη πρώτη φωτογραφία. :lol:

Στα σοβαρά τώρα, το σπίτι του Γιανούκοβιτς δεν μου φαίνεται ιδιαίτερα κακόγουστο (ΟΚ, αυτό το ιμιτασιόν αρχαιοελληνικό στον κήπο θα μπορούσε να λείπει, αλλά έχω δει και πολύ χειρότερα). Μάλιστα το σπίτι έτσι όπως δείχνει απ'έξω, ξύλινο κλπ, μου αρέσει. Και αντιλαμβάνομαι την αγάπη του για τις στρουθοκαμήλους, αφού κι εγώ θα ήθελα μία για κατοικίδιο αν γινόταν- έχουν φοβερή πλάκα και σου φτιάχνουν τη διάθεση στο πι και φι. :laugh:
Άσε που προσφέρθηκε τις προάλλες να υιοθετήσει την καμηλοπάρδαλη που πήγαινε για σφάξιμο. Δηλαδή είναι και φιλόζωος. Βέβαια η χώρα του καιγότανε κι αυτός τις καμηλοπαρδάλεις σκεφτότανε... :huh:

Αυτό που μου φαίνεται υπερβολικό στην όλη υπόθεση είναι που ξαφνικά τώρα όλοι τον παρουσιάζουν λες και ήταν Μάρκος, Κιμ, Σαντάμ κλπ. Ενώ πιο πολύ για Τσοχατζόπουλος φαίνεται (αν και μάλλον αυτό το ρόλο τον έχει η Τιμοσένκο, ως κατάδικη για οικονομικά σκάνδαλα).


----------



## Palavra (Feb 25, 2014)

Θεμου, τυφλώθηκα! Πάντως, δείχνει ένα επίπεδο πολιτισμού το γεγονός ότι ο κόσμος φαίνεται να τα θεωρεί κοινή περιουσία όλα αυτά και δεν έχουν γίνει λεηλασίες και καταστροφές.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 25, 2014)

Για να καταλάβω κάτι. Τα κτίσματα αυτά και ο εξοπλισμός τους είναι φρέσκα, ανεξάρτητα ουκρανικά, 20ετίας το πολύ, ή έχουν ιστορικό που χάνεται δεκάδες αν όχι περισσότερα χρόνια στο παρελθόν; Στο σοβιετικό, στο πολωνικό μεσοπολεμικό, στο τσαρικό και στο αυστοουγγρικό αυτοκρατορικό, πού ακριβώς;


----------



## SBE (Feb 25, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Πάντως, δείχνει ένα επίπεδο πολιτισμού το γεγονός ότι ο κόσμος φαίνεται να τα θεωρεί κοινή περιουσία όλα αυτά και δεν έχουν γίνει λεηλασίες και κατάστροφές.



Αυτό με προβλημάτισε κι εμένα, αλλά νομίζω ότι οφείλεται σε δύο πράγματα:
α. η βίλλα του Γιανούκοβιτς είναι μακριά στην εξοχή και δεν έχει συνδεθεί στη συνείδηση του κοινού με καμιά στυγνή δικτατορία κλπ κλπ. Δηλαδή δεν πανε να βγάλουν το άχτι τους, να ικανοποιήσουν την περιέργειά τους πανε. 
β. απ'ό,τι κατάλαβα είναι ελεγχόμενη η διαδικασία και σε κάποιες φωτογραφίες βλέπουμε ότι υπαρχουν φύλακες στην πύλη κλπ. Δηλαδή μοιάζει για οργανωμένη επίσκεψη του κοινού και των δημοσιογράφων παρά για αυθόρμητο γκρέμισμα της Βαστίλλης.


----------



## SBE (Feb 25, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Για να καταλάβω κάτι. Τα κτίσματα αυτά και ο εξοπλισμός τους είναι φρέσκα, ανεξάρτητα ουκρανικά, 20ετίας το πολύ, ή έχουν ιστορικό που χάνεται δεκάδες αν όχι περισσότερα χρόνια στο παρελθόν; Στο σοβιετικό, στο πολωνικό μεσοπολεμικό, στο τσαρικό και στο αυστοουγγρικό αυτοκρατορικό, πού ακριβώς;


Το εξοχικό του Γιανούκοβιτς ήταν δημόσια περιουσία και με κατι ταχυδακτυλουργικά βρέθηκε ο Γιανούκοβιτς ιδιοκτήτης. Προφανώς οι γρανιτένιες τουαλέτες είναι σύγχρονες. 

Για τον άλλο κύριο δεν γνωρίζω, αλλά δεν θα έλεγα trinkets* αυτά που έχει στο τραπέζι του, δε μου μοιάζουν για ευτελούς αξίας. Αν κρίνω από τους Ρώσσους στο Λονδίνο, λεφτά έχουν, μια έφεση προς το τσαρικό ντεκόρ έχουν, τα θέλουν όλα καινούργια του κουτιού, οπότε αυτό που βλέπουμε είναι μάλλον νέος εξοπλισμός. Ίσως σε παλιά ακίνητα. Ίσως και όχι. 

* a small ornament or item of jewellery that is of little value.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 26, 2014)

Όπως η Γεωργία του Καυκάσου είναι η μεθόριος όπου σταμάτησε η προέλαση του Ισλάμ προς Δυσμάς, έτσι και η Ουκρανία είναι το σύνορο που χωρίζει τους ανατολικούς ορθόδοξους Σλάβους από τους δυτικούς καθολικούς.

Η τραγωδία που εκτυλίσσεται σήμερα στην πολύπαθη χώρα της Ουκρανίας, έχει βαθιές ρίζες και αίτια που χάνονται στα βάθη των αιώνων και που έγιναν αντικείμενο γεωστρατηγικής επεξεργασίας και αξιοποίησης σε ένα παιχνίδι επιρροής και επιβολής με τρεις βασικούς παίκτες: την Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση, τη Ρωσία και της ΗΠΑ.

Για να γίνει κατανοητός ο διχασμός που παρατηρείται στον ουκρανικό πληθυσμό, διχασμός που αφορά, κυρίως, στην εθνική αυτοσυνείδησή του, θα πρέπει ο αναγνώστης να λάβει υπόψη του την εκκλησιαστική διάσταση του προβλήματος και το ρόλο που διαδραμάτισε και διαδραματίζει η θρησκευτική πίστη στην εσωτερική πολιτική της Ουκρανίας.

Στις γραμμές που ακολουθούν γίνεται μια προσπάθεια συνοπτικής παρουσίασης του εκκλησιαστικού περιβάλλοντος στην Ουκρανία. Η πανσπερμία των ιερών καθιδρυμάτων, ο ολοένα και εντεινόμενος ανταγωνισμός μεταξύ τους, οι έξωθεν εκκλησιαστικές και πολιτικές επιρροές, καθώς και η περίεργη πολλές φορές σύμπτωση, ιδίως από το 2000 και εντεύθεν, μεγάλων εκκλησιαστικών γεγονότων με τις πολιτικές αναταράξεις, είναι τα σημεία στο οποία επικεντρώθηκα. Ωστόσο, απέφυγα τη διατύπωση συμπερασμάτων, τα οποία θα μπορούσαν να θίξουν το θρησκευτικό συναίσθημα συνανθρώπων μας. Ο παρατηρητικός αναγνώστης μπορεί να καταλήξει στα δικά του συμπεράσματα και χωρίς τη δική μου παρέμβαση.

Ο Δ. Τριανταφυλλίδης σε μια διεξοδική ανάλυση ως προς την εκκλησιαστική διάσταση της ουκρανικής τραγωδίας.


----------



## SBE (Feb 26, 2014)

Στις πρόσφατες διαδηλώσεις οι εκκλησίες είχαν ενωμένο μέτωπο. Οπότε ενδιαφέρον έχει μεν να βλέπεις πώς φαγώνονται μεταξύ τους οι παπάδες για τη μοιρασιά, αλλά δε νομίζω ότι είναι ιδιαίτερα σημαντική η εκκλησιαστική διάσταση του θέματος στα γεγονότα. Ειδικά όπως την παρουσιάζει το άρθρο, δηλαδή σαν πρόσφατο φαινόμενο. Στη Γιουγκοσλαβία είχαμε θρησκευτικές διαφορές αιώνων που κι αυτές ήταν θρησκευτικοϊστορικές. 
Δε βλέπω να αρχίζουν μάχες μεταξύ ΧΟ και ΧΟ και ΧΟ ιμιτασιόν και ΧΟ από το άλλο χωριό και ΧΟ από το πέρα χωριό κλπ κλπ κλπ.


----------



## Earion (Feb 26, 2014)

Συνδιάλεξις από τηλεγράφου μεταξύ του Αταμάνου Γρηγόριεφ και του διοικητού του 1/34 Λόχου υπολοχαγού Μιχαήλ Μαθιού εις Χερσώνα, κατά την 16ην Φεβρουαρίου/1ην Μαρτίου 1919

_Ιστορικόν
_
_16 Φεβρουαρίου. Ώρα 16.20'. _Έλαβον εκ Ζνιγερόφκας, χωρίου κα­τεχομένου υπό των Μπολσεβίκων, τηλεγράφημα εις ρωσικήν γλώσσαν απευθυνόμενον εις τους Γερμανούς του Νικολάιεφ και τάσσον αυτοίς προθεσμίαν 7 ημερών να εκκενώσωσι το Νικολάιεφ.

_Ώρα 16.50'. _Έλαβον εκ του αυτού χωρίου τηλεφωνικήν αίτησιν «απευθυνομένην εις τον Έλληνα Λοχαγόν Φρούραρχον του σταθμού Χερσώνος Ηλίαν Ματθιόν» εκ μέρους του Επιτελάρχου του Αταμάνου Γρηγόριεφ, ζητούντος όπως μεταβιβάσω το άνω τηλεγράφημα εις τον Γερμανόν Στρατηγόν του Νικολάιεφ και ταυτοχρόνως τον συνδέσω τηλεφωνικώς με το Νικολάιεφ. Εις ταύτα απήντησα ότι θα ζητήσω την έγκρισιν του Διοικητού των Συμμαχικών Στρατευμάτων Χερσώνος, πράγμα όπερ και έπραξα, έλαβα όμως διαταγήν ουδεμίαν απάντησιν να δώσω.

_Ώρα 19.10'. _Η τηλεφωνήτρια του σταθμού Χερσώνος με ειδοποιεί ότι εις το τηλέφωνον Ζνιγερόφκας ευρίσκεται ο Αταμάνος Γρηγόριεφ και ότι ζητεί εις το τηλέφωνον τον Ρώσον, Έλληνα και Γάλλον Φρούραρχον του σταθμού Χερσώνος. Μετέβην εις το τηλέφωνον μετά του Ρώσου Φρουράρχου, μη υπάρχοντος Γάλλου τοιούτου, έλαβα το ακουστικόν ανά χείρας και εζήτησα Ζνιγερόφκαν· μοι απήντησεν εις την γαλλικήν.

— Εδώ Αταμάνος Γρηγόριεφ.
— Χαίρω πολύ, και εδώ Έλλην Λοχαγός Φρούραρχος Ματθιός.
— Αναμένω ακόμη απάντησιν διά το προς τους Γερμανούς τηλεγράφημα.
— Δυστυχώς ο διοικητής των Συμμαχικών Στρατευμάτων δεν ευρίσκεται εις την πόλιν. Μόλις έλθη θα ζητήσω την έγκρισίν του και θα σας απαντήσω.
— Πρέπει να γνωρίζη ότι εάν δεν εγκρίνη, αύριον εις τας 3 η ώρα, εγώ επί κεφαλής του στρατού μου...

Εδώ η τηλεφωνική συνεννόησις διεκόπη, καθόσον η φωνή του ασθε­νέστατα ηκούετο. Του απήντησα γαλλιστί ότι δεν ακούω. Δεν αντελήφθη. Τότε του απήντησα ρωσιστί ότι δεν ακούω. Με ήκουσε και μου είπε να πάω αμέσως εις τον τηλέγραφον, πράγμα όπερ επράξαμεν αμφότεροι.

_Τηλεγραφική συνδιάλεξις
_
— Τάσσω προθεσμίαν ίνα έως αύριον εις τας 5 το απόγευμα αφήσετε όλα τα όπλα σας και τα κανόνια εις το λιθόστρωτον του σταθμού και αναχωρήσητε εις Οδησσόν.
— Άλλα πρέπει να γνωρίζητε ότι η Ελληνική Ιστορία ουδαμού αναφέρει όμοιον παράδειγμα ελληνικού στρατού καταθέτοντος τα όπλα και αναχωρούντος.
— Αφού εφέρατε την συζήτησιν περί Ελληνικής Ιστορίας, δεν μου λέτε τι διάβολο θέλετε σεις οι Γραικοί εδώ επάνω στην Ουκρανία;
— Ενόμιζα ότι είχα να συζητήσω με σοβαρούς ανθρώπους, αλλά τώρα σταματώ.
— Βλέπω ότι πολύ γρήγορα πήρατε και σεις οι Γραικοί τας ιδέας των άλλων σας Συμμάχων. Μας αποκαλούν όχι σοβαρούς, αστείους, λωποδύτας, ληστάς, δολοφόνους_, _δεν μας υπολογίζουν_, _μας ονομάζουν με τον πλέον περιφρονητικόν τρόπον Μπολσεβίκους. Ναι. Είμεθα Μπολσεβίκοι, άνθρωποι δηλαδή οι όποιοι εθέσαμεν υπέρ παν άλλο τίμιον και αγνόν, την φωνήν του αγωνιώντος και καταπιεζομένου λαού, το αίμα το πολύτιμον του αδίκως σφαζομένου πλήθους και πολεμούμεν και θα πολεμούμεν, υπερασπίζοντες βωμούς και εστίας, τους έως χθες δυνάστας μας, τους έως χθες σφαγιαστάς μας, τους απορροφήσαντας το αίμα μας, την εργασίαν μας, τους κόπους μας, τον ιδρώτα μας, την ζωήν μας ολόκληρον. Δεν δέρομεν ημείς τους στρατιώτας μας, δεν αναγκάζομεν ημείς χίλιους ανθρώπους να εργάζωνται ως κτήνη δι’ ένα και μόνον δεσπότην, αλλ’ όλοι εργαζόμεθα δι’ όλους και αν σήμερον διαπράττομεν μερικά έκτροπα, μερικά τα οποία φαίνονται αντίθετα προς τας αρχάς μας, το κάμνομεν διότι διερχόμεθα μίαν μεταβατικήν κατάστασιν, βραδύτερον θα διορθωθούν όλα. Ήλθατε και σεις οι Σύμμαχοι, να βοηθήσητε, καθώς λέτε, τον ρωσικόν λαόν, και αντί τούτου συμμαχήσατε και συμπολεμήτε καθ’ ημών με τους χθεσινούς δεσπότας μας, τους χθεσινούς σφαγιαστάς μας. Συνεπώς θα πολεμήσωμεν και σας. Αλλά σεις οι Γραικοί, σεις οι οποίοι ηγωνίσθητε επί τόσους αιώνας διά την ελευθερίαν, διά την ανάπτυξιν των λαών, σεις οι οποίοι μας εδώσατε τα πρώτα νάματα του πολιτισμού και του χριστιανισμού, πώς αρνούμενοι τας αρχάς σας, καταστρέφοντες την ιστορίαν σας, έρχεσθε και δέχεσθε να υποδουλώσητε αυτόν τον λαόν; Βεβαιωθήτε όμως ότι αν καθήσητε δύο-τρεις μήνας ακόμη εις την Ρωσίαν, αύριον θα επανέλθητε εις την Ελλάδα, σεις οι χθεσινοί μας διδάσκαλοι, μαθηταί πλέον των χθεσινών σας μαθητών και οπαδοί της ιδέας της ελευθερίας των λαών. 
Είμαι περίεργος όμως να μάθω αν σεις οι Γραικοί θα μας κτυπήσητε, αν έλθωμεν αυτού.
— Ενώ ήλθα με την διάθεσιν να συζητήσω μαζί σας, εξαφνικά μού απευθύνατε την φράσιν «Τι διάβολο θέλουμεν ημείς οι Γραικοί στην Ουκρανία». Πρώτον, η φράσις αυτή, αυτή καθ’ εαυτήν δεν ήτο υπό έποψιν αβρότητος η αρμόζουσα, και δεύτερον, ερωτάτε εμέ, ένα στρατιώτην, μη γνωρίζοντα να κάμη τίποτε άλλο ή μόνον να εκτελή τας διαταγάς ας λαμβάνη, τι θέλομεν ημείς οι Γραικοί εδώ στην Ουκρανία, ενώ εγνωρίζατε πολύ καλά ότι δεν είμαι εγώ ο αρμόδιος να σας απαντήσω εις το ζήτημα τούτο_. _Γι’ αυτό σας έδωκα την απάντησιν την οποίαν σας έδωκα. Σχετικώς με τας θεωρίας και τα δίκαιά σας, το μόνον το οποίον δύναμαι να σας είπω είναι ότι, καθώς βέβαια γνωρίζετε και σεις πολύ καλά, σήμερον εις το Παρίσι υπάρχει Επιτροπή από αντιπροσώπους των Κρατών, η οποία κανονίζει τας τύχας των Εθνών· αποταθήτε εκεί.
— Σ’ αυτό το σφαγείον ποτέ δεν θ’ αποταθώ.
— Σχετικώς με το ζήτημα του αν θα σας χτυπήσωμεν ή όχι, αν έλθητε εδώ, πριν σας απαντήσω, θέλω να μου πήτε αν με ερωτάτε να σας απαντήσω ιδιωτικώς ή ως αντιπρόσωπος των εν Χερσώνι Ελλήνων.
— Ναι, ναι, ιδιωτικώς απαντήσατε. Έχετε δε υπ’ όψιν σας ότι και εγώ ιδιωτικώς ομιλώ μαζί σας, διότι είσθε Γραικοί, τους άλλους Συμμάχους σας τους περιφρονώ και μάλιστα παρακαλώ την συζήτησίν μας αυτήν να την τηρήσητε μυστικήν από τους Συμμάχους σας.
— Επιθυμώ να μη λησμονήσητε εκείνο το οποίον σας είπα προηγουμένως, ότι δηλαδή εγώ δεν είμαι τίποτε άλλο ή μόνον ένας στρατιώτης και ως τοιούτος έλαβα διαταγήν να μείνω εδώ. Και θα μείνω.
— Ώστε θα μας κτυπήσητε;
— Εάν θελήσητε να έλθητε εδώ και να τεθήτε αντιμέτωπος της διαταγής ην εκτελούμεν παραμένοντες εδώ, τότε ασφαλώς, ναι!
— Σας λυπούμεθα όμως διότι είσθε ολίγοι.
— Μη λησμονήτε όμως τας Θερμοπύλας και πεισθήτε ότι, όταν οι Έλληνες ευρεθούν εις την ανάγκην να χτυπήσουν, χτυπούν Ελληνικά.
— Μη λησμονήτε όμως και σεις ότι ημείς γνωρίζομεν να πολεμούμεν και Ελληνικά και Γαλλικά και Γερμανικά και Αγγλικά και Αμερικάνικα και Πολωνικά και Ουκρανικά και Τσεχοσλοβακικά.
— Τόσον το καλύτερον.
— Επεθύμουν και πάλιν να ακούσω αν θα μας κτυπήσητε σεις οι Γραικοί ή όχι.
— Την απάντησιν σάς την έδωκα. Καλήν νύχτα σας.
— Μα ημείς γνωρίζομεν ότι οι Γραικοί δεν κοιμούνται τόσον ενωρίς.
— Ναι! είναι αλήθεια αυτό, αλλά μη ξεχνάτε ότι έχω μίαν και ημίσειαν ώραν εδώ και ότι ένας φρούραρχος σταθμού έχει πολλάς ασχολίας. Καλήν νύχτα.
— Ε! τότε ωρεβουάρ.

(Υπογρ.) Ηλίας Ματθιός
Υπολοχαγός Πεζικού

Πηγή: _Εκστρατεία στη Μεσημβρινή Ρωσία, 1919_. Επιμέλεια Π. Α. Ζάννας. (Αρχείο της Π. Σ. Δέλτα, 4). Αθήνα: Ερμής, 1982, σ. 165-168.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 26, 2014)

Αυτοί είναι οι πρώτοι νόμοι που ψήφισε η κυβέρνηση της Ουκρανίας: Επελαύνει η ακροδεξιά
Οι πρώτοι νόμοι της νέας Βουλής: Απαγορεύονται όλες οι, έως τώρα επίσημες, μειονοτικές γλώσσες - Εκτός νόμου το Κομμουνιστικό Κόμμα - Τοποθέτηση ακροδεξιών στα πιο καίρια κυβερνητικά πόστα


----------



## anef (Feb 26, 2014)

Τα πρώτα μέτρα της νέας κυβέρνησης της Ουκρανίας: 

4201 - Σχέδιο απόφασης για την απαγόρευση των δραστηριοτήτων του Κομμουνιστικού Κόμματος της Ουκρανίας
4217 - Σχέδιο ψηφίσματος για την αντιμετώπιση των συνεπειών της σοβιετικής κατοχής της Ουκρανίας.
4176 - Σχέδιο Νόμου για την κατάργηση του νόμου που ποινικοποιούσε την ναζιστική προπαγάνδα.
4184 - Σχέδιο απόφασης για τον διορισμό ως υπουργού Εσωτερικών της Ουκρανίας του V.Avakov και τον διορισμό μελών της νεοναζιστικής ομάδας «Δεξιός Τομέας» στο Υπουργείο.
4215 - Σχέδιο απόφασης για το «Πάνθεον των εθνικών ηρώων».
4203 - Σχέδιο διατάγματος για την εισαγωγή δημοσιονομικών περιορισμών.
4215 - Σχέδιο ψηφίσματος απόδοσης τιμής στους συμμετέχοντες στις ένοπλες συγκρούσεις κατά τη διάρκεια ειρηνικών διαδηλώσεων.
4197 - Σχέδιο απόφασης για το διορισμό του μέλους του κόμματος "Svoboda" Α.Mahnitskogo στο Γραφείο του Γενικού Εισαγγελέα.
4204 - Σχέδιο Νόμου για τα καθήκοντα του Προέδρου της Ουκρανίας.
4191 - Σχέδιο απόφασης για τον διορισμό του μέλους του (φιλογερμανικού) κόμματος "UDAR" V.A. Nalivaychenko ως επόπτη της Υπηρεσίας Ασφαλείας της Ουκρανίας
4211 - Σχέδιο απόφασης της απόλυσης από την υπηρεσία των στρατιωτών και αξιωματικών των σωμάτων ασφαλείας. (Στη θέση τους προσλαμβάνονται μέλη των ακροδεξιών ομάδων).
4 199- Σχέδιο απόφασης κατάργησης του δικαιώματος των μειονοτήτων στη χρήση της γλώσσας τους. (Απαγορεύθηκαν τα Ρωσικά, τα Ρουμανικά, τα Ουγγρικά, τα Ελληνικά). Την ίδια στιγμή που η Ράντα ψηφίζει νέο-ναζιστικούς νόμους και ο Πρώτος Γραμματέας της ΚΕ του Κ. Κ. Ουκρανίας,Π. Σιμονένκο αναφέρεται σε πραξικόπημα που παραδίδει « την Ουκρανία υπό την «προστασία» των ΗΠΑ, της ΕΕ, του ΝΑΤΟ, του Διεθνούς Νομισματικού Ταμείου και διαφόρων πολυεθνικών εταιρειών» μεγάλο τμήμα της ελληνικής αριστεράς μοιάζει να παρακολουθεί αμήχανη τις εξελίξεις.

Εδώ από το σάιτ της ουκρανικής βουλής (σε αυτόματη μετάφραση).

Επίσης, σε ασφυκτικό κλοιό βρίσκονται οι Έλληνες της Νότιας Ουκρανίας, σύμφωνα με τον ρεπόρτερ του Μέγκα που μίλησε με την πρόεδρο της ελληνικής κοινότητας.

Edit: το βάζαμε ταυτόχρονα με την bernardina


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 26, 2014)

Πού είναι αυτοί οι νόμοι, βρε παιδιά; Εδώ, π.χ. δεν υπάρχουν (τους δυο τρεις πρώτους έψαξα, βέβαια, μπορεί και να έκανα λάθος). Κάτι τέτοιο λένε κάποιοι και στα σχόλια του δημοσιεύματος στην Iskra, βέβαια, αλλά αν δεν το ψάξει κανείς, άλλη εντύπωση δημιουργείται. Μήπως εννοείτε τις προτάσεις νόμων που προφανώς υποβλήθηκαν από κάποιους βουλευτές, πήραν αριθμό αλλά δεν έχουν συζητηθεί ακόμη;

Και στο κάτω κάτω της γραφής, άλλαξε η σύνθεση της Ράντας; Οι βουλευτές του Γιανουκόβιτς, που είχαν την πλειοψηφία, παραμένουν στο σώμα. Τι ήταν, κρυφοναζιστές και αντικομμουνιστές; Ψηφίζουν με το πιστόλι στον κρόταφο;

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι από την Ουκρανία βγαίνει αυτές τις μέρες ιδιαίτερα πολωμένη και μονομερής ενημέρωση. Κι εγώ άκουσα τον ανταποκριτή του ΜΕΓΚΑ που είπε ότι μίλησε με την εκπρόσωπο των ελληνικών κοινοτήτων κλπ. Τον ανταποκριτή του ΜΕΓΚΑ στη Μόσχα (τον ένα μεγάλο παίκτη της ιστορίας). Ονόματα, τηλέφωνα, μαγνητοφωνάκια, απευθείας συνομιλίες είναι πολυτέλειες, προφανώς. Ευτυχώς που με αφορμή την Ουκρανία, αποκαθίσταται η αξιοπιστία των ελληνικών καναλιών.

Στη Γερμανία, πάλι, αν δεις ειδήσεις από τα κρατικά κανάλια, νομίζεις ότι την επανάσταση την έκανε ο Κλίτσκο με τα χεράκια του. Τον ξέρουν, βέβαια, από την εποχή που πυγμαχούσε εκεί, είναι τηλεοπτικά «δικός τους». Εκεί είναι αξιόπιστος μάρτυρας όποιος μπορεί να βγει στην τηλεόραση μιλώντας γερμανικά. Όχι ότι είναι καλύτεροι οι ειδικοί των αγγλικών καναλιών που έδειχναν τρύπες και συμπέραιναν ότι υπήρχαν ελεύθεροι σκοπευτές σε κάποιο μπαλκόνι κρατικού κτιρίου απέναντι, άρα ήταν κυβερνητικοί...


----------



## anef (Feb 26, 2014)

Δε μου είναι ξεκάθαρο ποια από αυτά τα νομοσχέδια κλπ. έχουν ήδη ψηφιστεί. Κάποια φαίνεται να είναι ήδη σε ισχύ, π.χ. ο διορισμός του φασίστα Α.Mahnitskogo: http://all-rss.com/item-1319001-ukraine-s-parliament-appointed-mahnitskogo-responsible-for-control-over-the-prosecutor-s-office/. Και κάποια άλλα απ' αυτά που εμφανίζονται στη λίστα με τα νομοσχέδια, υπάρχουν στις ειδήσεις ως ήδη ισχύουσες αποφάσεις (δεν έχω χρόνο τώρα να τα βάλω). Βέβαια, ακόμα και το γεγονός ότι έρχονται όλα αυτά μαζί προς ψήφιση είναι ενδεικτικό της κατάστασης. Για τους βουλευτές του Γιανουκόβιτς: έχουν ήδη ψηφίσει πολλοί απ' αυτούς την καθαίρεση αξιωματούχων της πρώην δικής τους κυβέρνησης. Και κωλοτούμπες θα κάνουν.

Όσο για τα κανάλια, καμία αξιοπιστία δεν έχουν: μιλιά δε βγάζουν για τη στήριξη των φασιστών από ΕΕ και ΗΠΑ. Αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι θα σταματάνε και στον αέρα τους ανταποκριτές τους, ακόμα δε φτάσαμε μέχρι εκεί. Στον ΣΚΑΪ, για παράδειγμα, τη λέξη φασισμός σε σχέση με την Ουκρανία δεν πρόκειται να την ακούσεις καν.


----------



## SBE (Feb 26, 2014)

Αυτό με τις μειονοτικές γλώσσες το έλεγε τις προάλλες το Μπιμπισί, αλλά όχι ακριβώς ότι απαγορεύτηκαν όλες αλλά ότι καταργήθηκαν (επισήμως και με βούλα) τα προνόμια που είχαν τα ρώσικα στις περιοχές που ο πληθυσμός είναι κυρίως ρωσόφωνος. Τα οποία προνόμια είχαν αποκτήσει μόλις πριν πεντέξι χρόνια ύστερα από πολλές πιέσεις εντός και εκτός της χώρας (και από την ΕΕ, όχι μόνο από τη Ρωσία). 

Όσο για το πώς γίνεται οι βουλευτές του πρώην προέδρου να ψηφίζουν τώρα εναντίον του, ε, υπάρχουν πολλοί τρόποι. Αυτό εδώ από τη ρωσική τηλεόραση αναφέρει μία μέθοδο (βεβαίως δεν έχω ιδέα τι λέει ο κύριος με το όπλο, οπότε δεν πιστεύω τίποτα χωρίς διασταύρωση).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 26, 2014)

Α, έχει και τηλεφωνική συνέντευξη. Κακίες είπα, λοιπόν!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 27, 2014)

Κάτι από ουκρανική ιστορία είχαμε φιλοξενήσει στη Λεξιλογία *και εδώ*.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 27, 2014)

"Έξω οι Έλληνες από την Ουκρανία"


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 27, 2014)

Από το πιο πάνω δημοσίευμα:



> Όπως κατήγγειλε η πρόεδρος της Ομοσπονδίας των Ελληνικών Συλλόγων Ουκρανίας Αλεξάνδρα Προτσένκο, τις τελευταίες μέρες έχουν ενταθεί οι ξυλοδαρμοί και οι απειλές κατά Ελλήνων ομογενών από τη νεοναζιστική οργάνωση "Δεξιός Τομέας", η οποία έχει πάρει τον έλεγχο των μεγάλων πόλεων της χώρας. Τελευταίο θύμα των νεοναζιστικών πογκρόμ ήταν ο ελληνικής καταγωγής βουλευτής του Κ.Κ. Ουκρανίας Σπυρίδων Κιλιγκάροφ, που ξυλοκοπήθηκε άγρια από νεαρούς μασκοφόρους του "Δεξιού Τομέα".



Και εγώ αναρωτιέμαι, με δεδομένο και ότι το όνομα δεν το λες και τυπικά ελληνικό και ότι το να φάει άγριο ξύλο ένας άνθρωπος δεν το λες και πογκρόμ: η βιαιοπραγία στρεφόταν κατά του ελληνικής καταγωγής βουλευτή ή κατά του κομμουνιστή βουλευτή; Πρέπει να δούμε το θέμα εθνικιστικά ή διεθνιστικά; Ή μήπως πρέπει να μάθουμε καλύτερα τι συμβαίνει;


----------



## Palavra (Feb 27, 2014)

Διάφορες αγγλόφωνες πηγές πάντως δεν μιλούν για απαγόρευση γλωσσών, αλλά για ανάκληση των δικαιωμάτων χρήσης μειονοτικών γλωσσών ως επισήμων σε τοπικό επίπεδο (π.χ. εδώ).


----------



## anef (Feb 27, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ή μήπως πρέπει να μάθουμε καλύτερα τι συμβαίνει;



ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΦΑΣΙΣΜΟΣ.  Περιμένεις τα κρεματόρια για να σιγουρευτείς;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 27, 2014)

@anef:

(1) Δεν χρειάζεται να ΦΩΝΑΖΕΙΣ!

(2) Κατανοώ ότι για εσένα η αναμετάδοση από τον ιστότοπο mpalothia μιας είδησης μεταφρασμένης από τον ισπανικό ιστότοπο lamanchaobrera αποτελεί αυτονόητα την αλήθεια. Αν κάνεις τον κόπο όμως να δεις αυτήν εδώ τη φωτογραφία του θύματος







που φιλοξενείται στο ισπανικό site και ψάξεις λίγο στο διαδίκτυο, θα διαπιστώσεις ότι στο υπόλοιπο διαδίκτυο αναφέρεται ως «ελεύθερος σκοπευτής που συνελήφθη από το πλήθος» κλπ κλπ.

Εσύ γνωρίζεις την αλήθεια. Εγώ, δυστυχώς, όχι.


----------



## anef (Feb 27, 2014)

Αγαπητέ μου, για το ότι οι φασίστες κυριαρχούσαν στους δρόμους του Κιέβου όλο το τελευταίο διάστημα, για το ότι σκότωναν κόσμο, για το ότι μέλη τους βρίσκονται ήδη σε ηγετικές θέσεις στην κυβέρνηση της Ουκρανίας, για το ότι κήρυξαν πογκρόμ κατά των κομμουνιστών, των Εβραίων, των μειονοτήτων, για το ότι κατέστρεψαν τα γραφεία του ΚΚ Ουκρανίας, και για πολλά ακόμη δεν χρειαζόμουν τη συγκεκριμένη φωτογραφία ως επιβεβαίωση. Την έβαλα ως το τελευταίο πράγμα που είδα. Θέλεις να σου βάλω άλλες φωτογραφίες; Ξυλοδαρμούς; Τις σβάστικες και τους ναζιστικούς χαιρετισμούς των αγαπημένων παιδιών των ΗΠΑ/ΕΕ; Υπάρχουν εκατοντάδες δημοσιεύματα από τα δυτικά ΜΜΕ, φωτογραφίες, βίντεο κλπ. Δεν περίμενα από μια φωτογραφία για να καταλάβω ότι ΣΥΜΒΑΝΕΙ ΦΑΣΙΣΜΟΣ στην Ουκρανία. Όσοι μετά από όλα αυτά αναρωτιούνται ακόμα, αυτοί να το ψάξουν και να ψαχτούν και λίγο.

Για τη φωτογραφία: ευχαριστώ για τα μαθήματα αναζήτησης στο διαδίκτυο. Υπάρχουν άλλα τόσα δημοσιεύματα που λένε ότι ήταν όντως γραμματέας του ΚΚ. Υπάρχει επίσης φωτογραφία του γραμματέα του ΚΚ που μοιάζει υπερβολικά με τον «σκοπευτή».

Edit: Επιβεβαίωση από το ΚΚ Ουκρανίας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 27, 2014)

Κοίτα, αν δεν είχα δει πριν από μέρες τα δημοσιεύματα με τη φωτογραφία του «σκοπευτή» δεν θα έψαχνα καν να καταλάβω τι γίνεται. Για τη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, δεν νομίζω ότι αμφισβητείται ότι ο άνθρωπος είναι αυτός που έγραψες. Τώρα, γιατί δεν υπάρχει μια φωτογραφία του με τα μελανιάσματα και τις πληγές δεν μπορώ να το ξέρω, αλλά αφού το δηλώνει ο άνθρωπος ότι έτσι έγιναν τα πράγματα, έτσι θα είναι.

Με παραξενεύουν οι προηγούμενες φωτογραφίες στη σειρά, εκεί που ο κόσμος του δίνουν να φιλήσει τον σταυρό με το ζόρι· ποιος ξέρει τι χριστιανικό-φασιστικό βασανιστήριο θα είναι και αυτό.

Τέλος πάντων, είμαι απολύτως πρόθυμος να συμφωνήσω μαζί σου ότι η κατάσταση δεν είναι καθόλου καλή, πάντα στα πρόθυρα του εμφύλιου και ποιος ξέρει τι ξημερώνει· απλώς δεν είμαι ακόμη έτοιμος να κολλήσω ετικέτες και γενικότητες αριστερά και δεξιά.


----------



## SBE (Feb 28, 2014)

Aπορία: ποιά λέξη ρωσική μεταφράζει το google translate cornflower;

Εγώ θα έλεγα ψυχραιμία. Αν ακούγεται περισσότερο η συγκεκριμένη πολιτική ομάδα είναι γιατί κάνουν μάλλον πιο πολλή φασαρία.
Άλλωστε αυτή δεν είναι πάντα η λογική του πλήθους;
Το αντίστοιχο στην Ελλάδα θα ήταν αν είχαμε πριν δυο χρόνια τους Αγανακτισμένους να ρίχνουν την κυβέρνηση και μετά να γυρνάνε στο κέντρο της Αθήνας για μέρες και να νομίζουν ότι είναι παντοδύναμοι.


----------



## Costas (Feb 28, 2014)

Ukraine’s government, old vs. new (kyiv post)
Πορτρέτα των μελών της κυβέρνησης, παλιών και νέων πλάι-πλάι. Αρχηγός των ενόπλων δυνάμεων διορίστηκε ο πρώην υφυπουργός Άμυνας του Γιανουκόβιτς. (kyiv post)

Εδώ η συνέντευξη Τύπου του Γιανουκόβιτς στο Ροστόφ-να-Ντόν της Ρωσίας. (kyiv post)

Ανάλυση του παράγοντα "Ουκρανοί ολιγάρχες". (Andras Jenei, The Moscow Times)


----------



## Palavra (Mar 1, 2014)

Russian 'invasion' of Crimea fuels fear of Ukraine conflict


----------



## Costas (Mar 1, 2014)

Αν και η επικαιρότητα τρέχει, ας υπάρχει εδώ το ψήφισμα του Ευρωπαϊκού Κοινοβουλίου της 27ης Φεβρουαρίου "για την κατάσταση στην Ουκρανία".


----------



## Costas (Mar 2, 2014)

bernardina said:


> http://www.nybooks.com/articles/archives/2014/mar/20/fascism-russia-and-ukraine/?insrc=hpss


Νέο άρθρο στο New York Review of Books, και πάλι του Timothy Snyder:

Ukraine: The Haze of Propaganda
From Moscow to London to New York, the Ukrainian revolution has been seen through a haze of propaganda. Russian leaders and the Russian press have insisted that Ukrainian protesters were right-wing extremists and then that their victory was a coup. Ukraine’s president, Viktor Yanukovych, used the same clichés after a visit with the Russian president at Sochi. After his regime was overturned, he maintained he had been ousted by “right-wing thugs,” a claim echoed by the armed men who seized control of airports and government buildings in the southern Ukrainian district of Crimea on Friday.

Interestingly, the message from authoritarian regimes in Moscow and Kiev was not so different from some of what was written during the uprising in the English-speaking world, especially in publications of the far left and the far right. From Lyndon LaRouche’s _Executive Intelligence Review_ through Ron Paul’s newsletter through _The Nation_ and _The Guardian_, the story was essentially the same: little of the factual history of the protests, but instead a play on the idea of a nationalist, fascist, or even Nazi coup d’état.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 2, 2014)

Κώστα, πολύ καλό. Γενικώς θίγει κάποια πράγματα που με είχαν προβληματίσει πολύ αυτές τις μέρες (και όχι εμένα μόνο, φαντάζομαι). Θέλω να πω, το κοινό π.χ. στο οποίο μιλούσε η Τιμοσένκο τις προάλλες δεν νομίζω να ήταν οι ακροδεξιοί του Δεξιού Τομέα. Και από την άλλη, αυτό το παλικάρι ο Γιανουκόβιτς που έδωσε εντολή στους ένοπλους να ανοίξουν πυρ στους διαδηλωτές τι είναι;


Και γενικώς, έτσι όπως παρουσιάζεται η κατάσταση στα ΜΜΕ μου θυμίζει όλο και πιο έντονα το πώς μας παρουσίαζαν εδώ τους Μιλόσεβιτς και συντροφία επί Κοσόβου.


----------



## Costas (Mar 2, 2014)

Ελλάς-Ρωσία-Συμμαχία, από το Γιανναρά ως το Λαφαζάνη.


----------



## Costas (Mar 2, 2014)

Ο τρίτος από τους χάρτες της ΝΥΤ δείχνει τους αγωγούς ρωσικού φυσικού αερίου που περνούν από την Ουκρανία.


----------



## Costas (Mar 2, 2014)

Περιγραφή των προβλημάτων που έχει να αντιμετωπίσει η νέα κυβέρνηση της Ουκρανίας, από τον Steven Erlanger (NYT)

After Initial Triumph, Ukraine’s Leaders Face Battle for Credibility


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 2, 2014)

Earion said:


> Συνδιάλεξις από τηλεγράφου μεταξύ του *Αταμάνου* Γρηγόριεφ και του διοικητού του 1/34 Λόχου υπολοχαγού Μιχαήλ Μαθιού εις Χερσώνα, κατά την 16ην Φεβρουαρίου/1ην Μαρτίου 1919





> Εξάλλου, όπως, έγινε γνωστό το Σάββατο, η φρεγάτα "Γκέτμαν Σαγκαϊντάτσνι", ναυαρχίδα του ουκρανικού στόλου, επέστρεψε από τη Σομαλία και ύψωσε τη σημαία του ρωσικού Ναυτικού. Πηγή



Αυτό το Γκέτμαν Σαγκαϊντάτσνι είναι προφανώς ατελής μεταγραφή μέσω κάποιας λατινόγραπτης γλώσσας του Гетьман Сагайдачний, _Χέτμαν Σαχαϊντάτσνι_, του ονόματος της ναυαρχίδας του ουκρανικού στόλου, που χτίστηκε μεν για να ενταχθεί ως _Κίροφ_ στον ρωσικό στόλο, αλλά τελικά ύψωσε το 1993 την ουκρανική σημαία (Πηγή: WP).

Ο χέτμαν, ο αταμάνος όπως τον ξέρουμε επίσης στα ελληνικά (βλ. το απόσπασμα που έφερε ο Earion) είναι κάτι σαν ανώτατος ηγέτης και, στα πιο σύγχρονα στρατιωτικά πράγματα, ισοδυναμούσε συχνά με βαθμό στρατηγού. 

Η λέξη Hetman μπήκε στα πολιτικά πράγματα της Ανατολικής Ευρώπης από τα πολωνικά, προερχόμενη, κατά μια ετυμολογική απόπειρα, από το γερμανικό Hauptmann (που σήμερα σημαίνει λοχαγός). Στα πολωνικά χρησιμοποιείται σήμερα για τη βασίλισσα του σκακιού. Η ονομασία αυτή, που παραπέμπει απευθείας στο περσικό σκάκι (που δεν έχει βασίλισσες, μόνο σοφό συμβουλάτορα του σάχη), χωρίς επιρροή από τη σκακιστική ορολογία που προήλθε μέσω Αράβων από τη Μεσόγειο και τις βασιλικές αυλές της Αναγέννησης, δείχνει τη διαφορετική διαδρομή που ακολούθησε το σκάκι για να φτάσει από την Περσία στις ακτές της Βαλτικής.

Ο Πέτρο Κονάσεβιτς Σαχαϊντάτσνι (1582-1622), για να επιστρέψουμε στον αταμάνο που προκάλεσε αυτό το σημείωμα, ήταν μια τεράστια προσωπικότητα στην ιστορία των Κοζάκων και της Ουκρανίας,που προκάλεσε στα σαράντα χρόνια της ζωής του μεγάλες αλλαγές στην ιστορία της περιοχής και αναμφίβολα αξίζει μια διαγώνια ματιά στα βιογραφικά στοιχεία του.


----------



## Marinos (Mar 2, 2014)

Ωστόσο:


> The etymology of the word ataman / hetman is disputed. There may be several independent Germanic and Turkic origins for seemingly cognate forms of the word, all referring to the same concept. The hetman form may derive from the German Hauptmann by the way of Polish, like several other titles. The ataman form is more probably of Turkic origin, literally meaning "father of horsemen".



Αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου, ο Παχυμέρης (κάποιος βυζαντινός ιστορικός εν πάση περιπτώσει) αναφέρει τον Οσμάν, τον ιδρυτή της οθωμανικής δυναστείας στις αρχές του 14ου αιώνα, ως Οτμάν ή Ατμάν (τώρα δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ). Πιθανότατα αυτό ήταν το πραγματικό όνομά του, το τούρκικο, και η μεταγενέστερη παράδοση το «εξισλάμισε» σε Οσμάν (Ουθμάν, ο πρώτος χαλίφης).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 2, 2014)

Κάποιες ΠΙΕ ρίζες ίσως είναι σε δράση εδώ, αν σκεφτούμε και τους Αθαμάνες και τα Αθαμανικά όρη...


----------



## Marinos (Mar 2, 2014)

Λίγο δύσκολο μου φαίνεται: η μία ετυμολογία λέει Hauptmann, η άλλη τουρκική ρίζα (άρα όχι ΙΕ) που σημαίνει «πατέρας των αλόγων»...


----------



## bernardina (Mar 2, 2014)

Αυτομόλησε στη Ρωσία ο αρχηγός του ουκρανικού Ναυτικού

Ο αρχηγός του Γενικού Επιτελείου Ναυτικού της Ουκρανίας, Ντενίς Μπερεζόφσκι, «ορκίστηκε πίστη στο λαό της Κριμαίας» και κάλεσε τους ναυτικούς της να μην υπακούσουν στις εντολές της παράνομης κυβέρνησης του Κιέβου, όπως μεταδίδει το ρωσικό πρακτορείο ειδήσεων RIA Novosti το απόγευμα της Κυριακής.


----------



## SBE (Mar 2, 2014)

Αυτό που δεν αναφέρει η είδηση είναι ότι πρόκειται για τον νέο αρχηγό του ναυτικού, που διορίστηκε προχτές με τις αλλαγές που έκανε η καινούργια κυβέρνηση της Ουκρανίας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 2, 2014)

Αυτός ήταν. Ο αντιπροχτεσινός.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 3, 2014)

Απορίες, πολλές απορίες: αφού οι ακροδεξιοί και ναζί είναι στην αντιπολίτευση της Ουκρανίας κλπ., γιατί ο Παναγιώταρος υποστηρίζει τον Γιαννουκόβιτς; 
(_Γκόλτεν Ντον ιζ νοτ δε σέιμ αζ γιουκρέιναν οποζίσιον μπικόζ δέι χαφ κομιουνικέισιον γουίδ αμέρικαν τζούις κομιούνιτι, γουίτς ίζ δε ουάν ατάκινγκ ας ιν Γκρις, μπατ φορ ατρόσιτις δέρ δέι ντοντ σέι α γουρντ_)


----------



## rogne (Mar 3, 2014)

Δεν νομίζω πάντως ότι είναι κριτήριο για το τι συμβαίνει στην Ουκρανία η γεωπολιτική "ανάλυση" των αβγών. Ούτε είχαν ποτέ οι νεοναζί καμία αίσθηση "διεθνούς αλληλεγγύης" μεταξύ τους ή τίποτα τέτοιο. Αυτοί κάνουν παρεούλα μεταξύ τους όταν είναι στα κάτω τους (με αμοιβαίες επισκέψεις, φωτογραφίες και τέτοια), αλλά όταν είναι στα πάνω τους πουλάνε αυτό που πουλάει (σε όσους ιθαγενείς αγοράζουν): καλός Πούτιν-Ρώσος-αδελφός-Άρειος / κακοί Αμερικανο-εβραιο-μασόνοι.


----------



## Costas (Mar 3, 2014)

Why Russia No Longer Fears the West (Ben Judah, Politico)
Αν και μυρίζει "σταυροφόρα Δύση", που μυρίζει Μπους και Ρεπουμπλικανούς (οι οποίοι είχαν εξίσου άριστες σχέσεις με το σαουδικό κεφάλαιο όσο και οι Ευρωπαίοι τους οποίους κατηγορεί έχουν με το ρωσικό κεφάλαιο), δεν παύει να λέει, λόγω αντιπολιτευτικού ζήλου, αλήθειες για την Ευρώπη σε σχέση με τη Ρωσία.


----------



## Costas (Mar 4, 2014)

Ποιοι είναι οι χειρότεροι φόβοι των αγορών για την Ουκρανία (capital.gr)


----------



## Costas (Mar 4, 2014)

Only the fullest measure of military readiness, [Russian foreign minister Sergey Sazonov] told [Russian ambassador in Paris] Izvolsky in a paradoxical ratiocination characteristic of his policy in the last years before the outbreak of [First World] war, would enable Russia to apply "peaceful pressure" in pursuit of its aims.

Christopher Clark, _The Sleepwalkers_, p. 267.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 4, 2014)

Πούτιν: «Προς το παρόν, δεν έχουμε λόγο να εισβάλουμε στην Ουκρανία»

προς το παρόν, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να στείλουμε ρωσικά στρατεύματα στην Ουκρανία, αλλά διατηρούμε το δικαίωμα να χρησιμοποιήσουμε κάθε δυνατό μέσο για να προστατεύσουμε τους πολίτες μας, λέει ο Πούτιν.

Λύστε μου μια απορία: τι πάει να πει «τους πολίτες μας»; Είναι ρωσική επικράτεια η Κριμαία; Ή αυτόματα ρωσόφωνος = πολίτης της Ρωσίας; Γιατί αν είναι έτσι, εισβάλλει αύριο μεθαύριο η Τουρκία στην Ελλάδα να προστατεύσει τους «πολίτες» της, η Γερμανία στη Γαλλία να προστατεύσει τους δικούς της, η Ελλάδα στην Αλβανία ομοίως, κλπ κλπ.


Εκτός και εάν, όπως λέει εδώ, δήλωσε ότι επιφυλάσσεται του δικαιώματος της Ρωσίας να προστατεύσει τα *δικαιώματά* της στην επικράτεια άλλου, ανεξάρτητου κράτους. Ακόμα χειρότερα.


----------



## SBE (Mar 4, 2014)

Μήπως ο Πούτιν είπε τους ομοεθνείς μας, αλλά χάθηκε κάπου στη μετάφραση από τα ρώσικα στα αγγλικά στα ελληνικά;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 4, 2014)

Εμένα, όλη η ιστορία, με το πραξικόπημα της μιας εθνότητας υπό φασιστική ηγεσία και την παρέμβαση του ισχυρού γείτονα και ομοεθνή προστάτη της εθνοτικής μειονότητας μια παλιά ιστορία μου θυμίζει, κοντεύουν σαράντα χρόνια τώρα.


----------



## Costas (Mar 4, 2014)

Δεν θα εξίσωνα ποτέ την κατάληψη της εξουσίας στη Λευκωσία το 1974 με την κατάληψη της εξουσίας στο Κίεβο το 2014. Φασίστες δε έχει ονομάσει το Κρεμλίνο τους πάντες διαχρονικά, από τους ναύτες της Κρονστάδης του 1921 (εντάξει, αυτούς τους είπε Λευκούς, ο όρος Φασίστες δεν ήταν ακόμα ευρέως γνωστός) ως τους διαφωνούντες της ΕΣΣΔ, τους Ούγγρους του 1956 και τους διαδηλωτές του ΕυρωΜαϊντάν. Και ποιοι μιλάνε για φασισμό!!!


----------



## Marinos (Mar 4, 2014)

Κακός ο Πούτιν, φίλτατη όμως η αλήθεια, Κώστα...

Μια χαρά η αναλογία του Δόκτορα κτγμ, με τη διαφορά ότι οι παίκτες είναι πολύ μεγαλύτεροι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 4, 2014)

Έτερον εκάτερον, και ασφαλώς άλλες οι εποχές και οι μέθοδοι, Κώστα. Ούτε ο Σαμψών αποτελούσε πλειοψηφία στα Ε/Κ πράγματα. Ούτε υπήρχαν κεντρικές πλατείες και αγανακτισμένοι (δικαίως συνήθως, δικαιότατα) σε ζωντανή σύνδεση με το Διαδίκτυο.


----------



## anef (Mar 4, 2014)

Πώς να λέγεται άραγε μια κυβέρνηση που έχει καμιά δεκαριά υπουργούς και ανώτερους αξιωματούχους ναζιστές/φασίστες; 

Dmytro Yarosh, ηγέτης του Δεξιού Τομέα. Το όνομά του φώναζαν οι (κατά τη δημόσια τηλεόραση) «επαναστάτες» της πλατείας Μαϊντάν γιατί τον ήθελαν στην κυβέρνηση. Σα να ζητάνε εδώ τον Μιχαλολιάκο με τα οπλισμένα παλικάρια του λίγο πριν σχηματίσει κυβέρνηση έξω απ' τη βουλή και να αναρωτιόμαστε αν είναι, βρε αδελφέ, φασίστες όλοι αυτοί ή μήπως είναι επαναστάτες. 
Oleksandr Sych, μέλος του Σβόμποντα, το οποίο, ω του θαύματος, λεγόταν πριν Εθνικοσοσιαλιστικό Κόμμα, και του οποίου ο ηγέτης, δεύτερο ω του θαύματος, χαιρετά φασιστικά (ή μήπως πρόκειται για αρχαίο ουκρανικό χαιρετισμό; )
Andriy Parubiy, συνιδρυτής του Σβόμποντα
Ihor Shvaika
Είναι κι άλλοι, ο κόσμος το'χει τούμπανο...

Και πώς λέγονται οι δημοκράτες, αντιφασίστες, αντισταλινικοί, φιλελεύθεροι, σοσιαλιστές κλπ., που στηρίζουν μια φασιστική κυβέρνηση;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 4, 2014)

anef said:


> Και πώς λέγονται οι δημοκράτες, αντιφασίστες, αντισταλινικοί, φιλελεύθεροι, σοσιαλιστές κλπ., που στηρίζουν μια φασιστική κυβέρνηση;


Μολότοφ;


----------



## Costas (Mar 5, 2014)

Έκθεση του Επιτρόπου του Συμβουλίου της Ευρώπης για τα Ανθρώπινα Δικαιώματα Nils Muižnieks για τις παραβιάσεις των ανθρώπινων δικαιωμάτων στην Ουκρανία από τον περασμένο Νοέμβρη και μετά, βασισμένη στην επίσκεψή του στη χώρα από τις 4 έως τις 10 Φεβρουαρίου, και με ολοκλήρωση της σύνταξής της στις 28 Φεβρουαρίου (δημοσίευση 4 Μαρτίου 2014).
Περίληψη στην Le Monde.

Η "αντιφασιστική" δράση των δυνάμεων καταστολής του προέδρου Γιανουκόβιτς.


----------



## Marinos (Mar 5, 2014)

Costas said:


> Έκθεση του Επιτρόπου του Συμβουλίου της Ευρώπης για τα Ανθρώπινα Δικαιώματα Nils Muižnieks για τις παραβιάσεις των ανθρώπινων δικαιωμάτων στην Ουκρανία από τον περασμένο Νοέμβρη και μετά, βασισμένη στην επίσκεψή του στη χώρα από τις 4 έως τις 10 Φεβρουαρίου, και με ολοκλήρωση της σύνταξής της στις 28 Φεβρουαρίου (δημοσίευση 4 Μαρτίου 2014).
> Περίληψη στην Le Monde.
> 
> Η "αντιφασιστική" δράση των δυνάμεων καταστολής του προέδρου Γιανουκόβιτς.



Όποιος δεν είναι μαζί μας είναι εναντίον μας --απ' την ανάποδη;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 5, 2014)

Putins Aide Visits Neo-Nazis in Romania, While the Far Right Forms an International Alliance

Το ενδιαφέρον σ' αυτό το άρθρο βρίσκεται πάνω πάνω:

Neo-Nazi forces are expanding their cross-border alliances in Europe, and far right political parties from EU member countries are reviving their efforts to unite under a so-called “Alliance of Patriots.” This is happening while Putin’s ideological prophet Aleksandr Dughin (one of Putins top aides) visits fascists in Eastern Europe in an attempt to build a base to resurrect Russian imperialism. *Dughin has also been in recent communication with Nikolaos Michaloliakos of the Greek far right party Golden Dawn*.​
Για τον Ντούγκιν και το όραμά του περί Ευρασίας, κατατοπιστικό το άρθρο στην αγγλική Βίκι:

Aleksandr Gelyevich Dugin (Russian: Алекса́ндр Ге́льевич Ду́гин, born 7 January 1962) is a Russian political scientist, traditionalist, and one of the most popular ideologists of the creation of a Eurasian empire that would be against the "North Atlantic interests". He is known for his proximity to fascism, and had close ties to the Kremlin and Russian military. He was the leading organizer of National Bolshevik Party, National Bolshevik Front, and Eurasia Party. His political activities are directed toward restoration of the Russian Empire through partitioning of the former Soviet republics, such as Georgia and Ukraine, and unification with Russian-speaking territories, especially Eastern Ukraine and Crimea. He is known for the book Foundations of Geopolitics.​
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aleksandr_Dugin


----------



## Costas (Mar 5, 2014)

Τι λες βρε παιδί μου, υπάρχουν φασίστες και στη ρωσική πλευρά; και μάλιστα ο κολλητός του Πούτιν; I'm shocked!


----------



## CosimoPiovasco (Mar 5, 2014)

Ιδού και η αλληλογραφία του -στενού συνεργάτη του Πούτιν- Ντούγκιν - Μιχαλολιάκου:
Οι επιστολές Αλεξάντερ Ντούγκιν – Ν. Γ. Μιχαλολιάκου


----------



## CosimoPiovasco (Mar 5, 2014)

Εν τω μεταξύ, ο υποτιθέμενος ναζιστικός χαιρετισμός του Γιατσένιουκ αποδεικνύεται γκαιμπελική προπαγάνδα:

Το Βίντεο από τον Ναζιστικό Χαιρετισμό του Γιατσένιουκ


----------



## Marinos (Mar 5, 2014)

Και τι να πει κανείς γιαυτό:

Την αντιπολίτευση για τους ελεύθερους σκοπευτές «δείχνει» ο εσθονός ΥΠΕΞ


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 5, 2014)

Τα πολιτικά δεν θέλω να τα πιάσω εδώ, αλλά πρέπει να επισημάνω αυτή την έντονη δυσανεξία προς τα οξύτονα ονόματα Ουκρανών πολιτικών: Γιατσενιο*ύ*κ και Κλιτσκ*ό*.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 5, 2014)

Πολλές συμπτώσεις, νομίζω:

The leak came a day after the Russian president, Vladimir Putin, said the snipers may have been opposition provocateurs. The Kremlin-funded Russia Today first carried the leaked call online.
[...]​Και επίσης, ο Πάετ πού το ξέρει; Το ξέρει επειδή λέει του το είπε μια γιατρός:

During the conversation, Paet quoted a woman named Olga – who the Russian media identified her as Olga Bogomolets, a doctor – blaming snipers from the opposition shooting the protesters.​Ukraine crisis: bugged call reveals conspiracy theory about Kiev snipers

Φυσικά μπορεί να κάνω λάθος, προς το παρόν όμως και με τον τρόπο που έχει προπαγανδίσει η Ρωσία το θέμα της Ουκρανίας (βλ. δήθεν ναζιστικός χαιρετισμός του Γιατσένιουκ), δεν μου φαίνεται πιστευτό αυτό. Θα δείξει, βέβαια: σκεφτόμουν αυτές τις μέρες ότι ευτυχώς που υπάρχει το διαδίκτυο, διότι όχι μόνο μπορεί κανείς να ενημερωθεί από πολλά ΜΜΕ, μεταξύ αυτών και διεθνή, αλλά είναι πια πολύ εύκολη η διάψευση ή η επιβεβαίωση των ειδήσεων που κυκλοφορούν.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 5, 2014)

Τελευταίο:

A doctor at the centre of claims that snipers shot people on both sides of the protests in Ukraine last month denies telling Estonian Foreign Minister Urmas Paet that policemen and protesters had been killed in the same manner (See 15:28).​http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-26445666

Olga Bogomolets said she had not told Mr Paet that policemen and protesters had been killed in the same manner.
"Myself I saw only protesters. I do not know the type of wounds suffered by military people," she told The Telegraph. "I have no access to those people."
But she said she had asked for a full forensic criminal investigation into the deaths that occurred in the Maidan. "No one who just sees the wounds when treating the victims can make a determination about the type of weapons. I hope international experts and Ukrainian investigators will make a determination of what type of weapons, who was involved in the killings and how it was done. I have no data to prove anything.
"I was a doctor helping to save people on the square. There were 15 people killed on the first day by snipers. They were shot directly to the heart, brain and arteries. There were more than 40 the next day, 12 of them died in my arms.
"Our nation has to ask the question who were the killers, who asked them to come to Ukraine. We need good answers on the basis of expertise."
Mr Paet's assertion that an opposition figure was behind the Maidan massacre was not one she could share.
"I think you can only say something like this on the basis of fact," she said. "Its not correct and its not good to do this. It should be based on fact."
She said the new government in Kiev had assured her a criminal investigation had begun but that she had not direct contact with it so far.
"They told me they have begun a criminal process and if they say that I believe them. The police have not given me any information on it."​http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/ukraine/10677370/Ukraine-Russia-crisis-live.html


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 5, 2014)

Rogerios said:


> και Κλιτσκ*ό*.



Σε όλη τη Γερμανία και στα αμερικάνικα αθλητικά κανάλια, Κλίτσκο τον ξέρουν, πάντως, όπως μας πείθουν τα βιντεάκια στο κανάλι των δύο αδελφών. Ίσως επειδή το όνομα είναι ρωσικό: Klitschko's father, Vladimir Rodionovich Klitschko (1947–2011), was a Soviet Air Force major general and a Soviet military attaché in East Germany. The elder Klitschko was also one of the commanders in charge of cleaning up the effects of the Chernobyl Nuclear Disaster in 1986 and was afterward diagnosed with cancer. (WP)


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 6, 2014)

Γιατί, οι Ρώσοι τονίζουν διαφορετικά το όνομα; Όχι, βέβαια. Κατά τα λοιπά, πράγματι παντού και πάντα Κλίτσκο μας τους έλεγαν τους δύο αδελφούς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 6, 2014)

Έχεις δίκιο. Ο τονισμός Κλίτσκο είναι αδύνατος (θα ήταν Κλίτσκα). Αφού έχει καθιερωθεί όμως διεθνώς το παροξύτονο, έχει νόημα να το τονίσουμε εμείς ουκρανικά;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 6, 2014)

Πετρουλάκης στην _Καθημερινή_


----------



## Earion (Mar 6, 2014)

Δίκιο έχει ο Ρογέριος: Κλιτσκό (όπως Μαχνό).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 6, 2014)

Έτσι εξηγούνται όλα: :inno:

Η πραγματική αιτία των γεγονότων στην Κριμαία

(το διάλειμμα τελείωσε, όλοι τα κεφάλια μέσα!):devil:


----------



## Marinos (Mar 6, 2014)

Εννοείται ότι αυτή είναι η πραγματική αιτία, αλλά μήπως είναι αποπροσανατολισμός; Ξέρουμε ότι οι κυριότερες κρυφές πυραμίδες είναι στην Τακλαμακάν -- θυμίζω την πρόσφατη ιστορία με τους Ουιγούρους κλπ.

Πάρτε και μερικές θέσεις που δεν είναι ούτε με τον Πούτιν ούτε με τους άλλους και εγώ τις βρίσκω μια χαρά. Ίσως πολλοί τις βρείτε απροσδόκητες μια και παραδοσιακά το ΚΚΕ θεωρείται "ρωσόφιλο": ένα, δύο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 6, 2014)

Και η ανάλυση του ουκρανικού κατά Χένρι Κίσιντζερ.


----------



## Marinos (Mar 6, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και η ανάλυση του ουκρανικού κατά Χένρι Κίσιντζερ.



Έχει ενδιαφέρον (ποτέ δεν είναι αμελητέα ποσότητα ο Κίσιντζερ ακόμα και όταν καταδιώκει τους Έλληνες ;) ), έχει και την πλάκα του:


> Από την πλευρά τους οι ΗΠΑ πρέπει να αποφύγουν να αντιμετωπίσουν τη Ρωσία ως μία παρεκκλίνουσα δύναμη στην οποία πρέπει να διδάξουν υπομονετικά τους κανόνες συμπεριφοράς που έχει καταρτίσει η Ουάσιγκτον.


Όπως Γρενάδα 1983 (το σχεδόν ακριβές αντίστοιχο της ουκρανικής κρίσης στα χρόνια του Ψυχρού Πολέμου --βασική διαφορά το μέγεθος).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 6, 2014)

Συγγνώμη που πηδάω από υποθέμα σε υποθέμα, αλλά έχω γραφτεί σε τόσες υπηρεσίες που δεν προλαβαίνω να τα κοιτάξω με τη σειρά...

Πόσους αρχιραβίνους έχει η Ουκρανία; Ποιους εκπροσωπούν; Και πόσοι από αυτούς προειδοποιούν για αντισημιτισμό στην Ουκρανία; Τι γίνεται με το πογκρόμ στην Ουκρανία; Νομίζω ότι η παρουσίαση του slate είναι ψύχραιμη και συμμετρική (μπορεί πάλι και όχι, τι να πω...)


----------



## Costas (Mar 6, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Πούτιν: «Προς το παρόν, δεν έχουμε λόγο να εισβάλουμε στην Ουκρανία»
> 
> προς το παρόν, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να στείλουμε ρωσικά στρατεύματα στην Ουκρανία, αλλά διατηρούμε το δικαίωμα να χρησιμοποιήσουμε κάθε δυνατό μέσο για να προστατεύσουμε τους πολίτες μας, λέει ο Πούτιν.
> 
> ...



Ίσως η ακόλουθη είδηση δίνει μιαν απάντηση:

*Russia to make citizenship easier for native Russian speakers*
(Reuters) - Russia is making it easier for native Russian speakers who have lived in Russia or the former Soviet Union to get citizenship, Prime Minister Dmitry Medvedev said on Thursday, a signal to the West that Moscow is not backing down over Ukraine.

Not mentioning Ukraine by name, Medvedev told a government meeting that Russia would simplify the citizenship procedures for some foreigners - a measure to show defiance of Western demands for Moscow to back down over its neighbour, a country many Russians see as an extension of their own.

"We are taking another step in this direction, we are discussing a draft federal law to simplify obtaining citizenship of the Russian Federation for foreign citizens or stateless persons who are recognised as native Russian speakers," he told a government meeting.

He said the simplified procedures, which could see the granting of citizenship in three months, would apply to people who had lived in Russia or on territory that was once part of the Russian empire or the Soviet Union.

Highly qualified professionals and specialists who had graduated from Russian or Soviet universities or institutes would take precedence, he added.

Θα μπορούσαν επομένως, υποθέτω, να γίνουν μαζικές πολιγραφήσεις ρωσόφωνων Ουκρανών που να είναι και φιλορώσοι και μετά να πει η Ρωσία ότι επιφυλάσσεται να επέμβει στις αντίστοιχες επαρχίες της Ουκρανίας για να προστατέψει τους πολίτες της.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 9, 2014)

Αφού δεν έρχεται μόνος του, τον φέρνω εγώ με το ζόρι. :devil:

Ρογήρος, Ουκρανία, δεύτερος γύρος.  Όπα! Να και η ομοιοκαταληξία...


----------



## Marinos (Mar 9, 2014)

Μα τι λέτε τώρα, άλλοι είναι οι νεοναζί, λέει ο Πάσχος... (Πόσο πιο χαμηλά; )


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 9, 2014)

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει σημασιολογική διαφορά, αλλά όπως είδα τώρα, στο άρθρο δεν υπάρχει ο όρος «νεοναζί» -- μόνο «ναζί».


----------



## panadeli (Mar 9, 2014)

Πάντως εμένα δεν παύει να με εντυπωσιάζει η ασάλευτη συνέπεια της ελληνικής Αριστεράς στα διεθνή ζητήματα, η απαράμιλλη ικανότητά της να εντοπίζει με βεβαιότητα τον κακό της υπόθεσης που ασφαλώς παντού και πάντοτε είναι οι ΗΠΑ και ο δυτικός ιμπεριαλισμός. Εδώ και καμιά δεκαριά μέρες περιμένω μάταια μήπως κάποιος από την Αριστερά φιλοτιμηθεί να βγάλει, έτσι για τα μάτια του κόσμου, μια ανακοίνωση καταδίκης της ρωσικής επέμβασης στην Κριμαία. Μια πορεία στη ρωσική πρεσβεία ίσως; Αν όχι για κανέναν άλλον λόγο, τουλάχιστον για ξεκάρφωμα; 

Δεν πρόκειται βέβαια να γίνει τίποτε τέτοιο. Αντίθετα βλέπουμε ανακοινώσεις κατά των ΗΠΑ, ΝΑΤΟ και ΕΕ, μια παράσταση διαμαρτυρίας του ΚΚΕ έξω από την πρεσβεία της Ουκρανίας, καθώς και ένα γραφικό μαλλιοτράβηγμα μεταξύ ΚΚΕ και ΣΥΡΙΖΑ γύρω από το ποιος καταγγέλλει με ισχυρότερη φωνή τους Αμερικάνους. Για τη Ρωσία κουβέντα. Το ΚΚΕ κρατά αποστάσεις, μιλώντας απλά για "ανταγωνισμό των ΗΠΑ-ΕΕ με τη Ρωσία" (με τη Ρωσία να μπαίνει απλά στο κάδρο επειδή πρέπει να μπει, χωρίς βέβαια να καταδικάζεται καθαρά), ενώ κάποιοι από τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ τολμούν να αρθρογραφήσουν ανοιχτά υπέρ του Πούτιν.

Δεν λέω ότι οι Δυτικοί δεν έχουν τις ευθύνες τους, τις έχουν. 
Αλλά την επέμβαση του Πούτιν δεν κρίνει κανείς από την Αριστερά ότι οφείλει να την καταδικάσει;

Έχω την εντύπωση πως αν η Βόρεια Κορέα βομβάρδιζε με πυρηνικά τη Σεούλ, το ΚΚΕ θα έβγαζε ανακοίνωση καταδικάζοντας το ΝΑΤΟ.


----------



## Marinos (Mar 9, 2014)

panadeli said:


> Για τη Ρωσία κουβέντα. Το ΚΚΕ κρατά αποστάσεις, μιλώντας απλά για "ανταγωνισμό των ΗΠΑ-ΕΕ με τη Ρωσία" (με τη Ρωσία να μπαίνει απλά στο κάδρο επειδή πρέπει να μπει, χωρίς βέβαια να καταδικάζεται καθαρά)



Αναρωτιέμαι αν έχω εγώ πρόβλημα κατανόησης:


Marinos said:


> Πάρτε και μερικές θέσεις που δεν είναι ούτε με τον Πούτιν ούτε με τους άλλους και εγώ τις βρίσκω μια χαρά. Ίσως πολλοί τις βρείτε απροσδόκητες μια και παραδοσιακά το ΚΚΕ θεωρείται "ρωσόφιλο": ένα, δύο.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 9, 2014)

panadeli said:


> Αλλά την επέμβαση του Πούτιν δεν κρίνει κανείς από την Αριστερά ότι οφείλει να την καταδικάσει;


Φυσικά και υπάρχει και η Αριστερά που καταδικάζει τον Πούτιν, και μάλιστα χωρίς να είναι με τους "άλλους": http://www.oakke.gr/global/item/335
Και η διαμαρτυρία στη ρωσική πρεσβεία:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 9, 2014)

(α) Την Κυριακή 30 Μαρτίου 2014 διεξάγονται το δημοψήφισμα της Κριμαίας και οι τουρκικές δημοτικές. Οι κάλπες βγάζουν, να το πω συμβολικά, «Ένωση με τη Ρωσία» και «Βαθύ κράτος».
(β) Τη Δευτέρα 31 Μαρτίου αποχωρούν οι Τουρκοκύπριοι από τις συνομιλίες καταγγέλλοντας την ελληνοκυπριακή πλευρά ότι ο μόνος της σκοπός είναι η «συνταγματική υποδούλωση των Τ/Κ και η αποξένωσή τους από τη μητέρα Τουρκία».
(γ) Την Τρίτη 1 Απριλίου, με το χάραμα, χιλιάδες Τούρκοι έποικοι μπαίνουν με πανό και συνοδεία καναλιών στην Αμμόχωστο, με σύνθημα «49 χρόνια ΕΟΚΑ αρκούν. Ένωση με την Τουρκία τώρα!»
(δ) Το μεσημέρι, η Μεγάλη Εθνοσυνέλευση στην Άγκυρα συνεδριάζει εκτάκτως και αποδέχεται το χρόνιο εκκρεμές αίτημα της ΤΔΒΚ για «ένωση με τη μητέρα πατρίδα».
(ε) Τα ελληνικά τηλεοπτικά κανάλια μεταδίδουν σκηνές εθνικού ενθουσιασμού από την Πόλη, την Άγκυρα και τη Σμύρνη με χορευτικά και γιαγιάδες που φωνάζουν ρυθμικά «Τουρ-κίγε! Τουρ-κίγε!».
(στ) ....

Είπαμε: Με λαδί χρώμα, σημαίνει ότι κάνουμε πλάκα.


----------



## Earion (Mar 9, 2014)

Ξέρεις όμως ότι υπάρχουν μερικοί, δεν ξέρω πόσοι, που το δέχονται ένα τέτοιο σενάριο;


----------



## panadeli (Mar 9, 2014)

Μαρίνο, μου απαντάς σε κάτι πολύ διαφορετικό. 
Εγώ μιλάω για ένα απτό, πρόσφατο γεγονός, τη στρατιωτική επέμβαση της Ρωσίας στην Κριμαία, την οποία το ΚΚΕ δεν έχει βρει φωνή να την καταδικάσει ανοιχτά. Αντίθετα, βρήκε φωνή να καταδικάσει τις ΗΠΑ, την ΕΕ και το ΝΑΤΟ. Διάβασε, για παράδειγμα, την χαρακτηριστική ανακοίνωση των ευρωβουλευτών του ΚΚΕ την περασμένη Τετάρτη 5 Μαρτίου, αφού η Ρωσία του Πούτιν είχε ήδη εισβάλει στρατιωτικά σε ένα ανεξάρτητο κράτος και είχε καταλάβει σημαντικό μέρος της επικράτειάς του, όπου σε 317 λέξεις η λέξη Ρωσία δεν εμφανίζεται ούτε μία φορά, αλλά μνημονεύεται μόνο εμμέσως κάτω από την ομπρέλα των "άλλων ιμπεριαλιστικών δυνάμεων":

Η ευρωκοινοβουλευτική ομάδα του ΚΚΕ καταδικάζει τις επεμβάσεις της ΕΕ, των ΗΠΑ και των ΝΑΤΟϊκών συμμάχων τους στα εσωτερικά της Ουκρανίας, στη διαπάλη με τις άλλες ιμπεριαλιστικές δυνάμεις για έλεγχο των πλουτοπαραγωγικών πηγών, των δρόμων μεταφοράς της Ενέργειας αυτής της χώρας και γενικότερα τη γεωπολιτική επιρροή, δημιουργώντας επικίνδυνες εξελίξεις για τους λαούς της ευρύτερης περιοχής.

ΕΕ και ΗΠΑ συνδέονται, στηρίζουν και ενισχύουν τις πιο αντιδραστικές δυνάμεις στην Ουκρανία, που πρωταγωνιστούν στην αντικομμουνιστική-αντισοσιαλιστική εκστρατεία, στις πολιτικές διώξεις, στις τρομοκρατικές απειλές σε βάρος του ουκρανικού λαού και των μειονοτήτων, των κομμουνιστών της Ουκρανίας, στις προσπάθειες απαγόρευσης του Κομμουνιστικού Κόμματος Ουκρανίας.

Οι ένοπλες ναζιστικές-φασιστικές εγκληματικές ομάδες, απόγονοι των SS, σύμμαχοι της ναζιστικής Χρυσής Αυγής, σπέρνουν τον τρόμο στον ουκρανικό λαό και στους μειονοτικούς πληθυσμούς, βεβηλώνουν αντιφασιστικά και σοβιετικά μνημεία, που συμβολίζουν τη θυσία εκατομμυρίων κομμουνιστών και αντιφασιστών που έπεσαν στις μάχες του Β' Παγκόσμιου Πολέμου για τη συντριβή του ναζισμού-φασισμού.

Η επέμβαση ΕΕ - ΗΠΑ - ΝΑΤΟ στην Ουκρανία έχει την πλήρη στήριξη του Ευρωκοινοβουλίου με Κοινό Ψήφισμα που υπογράφηκε και ψηφίστηκε στις 27/02/2014 από το Λαϊκό Κόμμα, Σοσιαλδημοκράτες, Φιλελεύθερους, Πράσινους, την Ομάδα Συντηρητικών και Μεταρρυθμιστών, το οποίο κατήγγειλε και καταψήφισε το ΚΚΕ.

Εκφράζουμε την έντονη ανησυχία μας για τις διώξεις σε βάρος των μειονοτήτων της Ουκρανίας, μεταξύ των οποίων και των Ελλήνων Ομογενών. Ζητάμε από την κυβέρνηση ΝΔ-ΠΑΣΟΚ, που ασκεί την προεδρία του Συμβουλίου της ΕΕ, να σταματήσει κάθε εμπλοκή της χώρας στην ιμπεριαλιστική επέμβαση, είτε μέσω της ΕΕ είτε μέσω του ΝΑΤΟ.

Η ευρωκοινοβουλευτική ομάδα του ΚΚΕ εκφράζει την αλληλεγγύη της στους κομμουνιστές, στο λαό της Ουκρανίας. Το μοναδικό συμφέρον του εργαζόμενου λαού είναι να αποκρούσει αποφασιστικά την επέμβαση των ιμπεριαλιστών, να μη χύσει το αίμα του για ξένα συμφέροντα του κεφαλαίου. Να πάρει την τύχη στα χέρια του, υψώνοντας τη δική του σημαία της πάλης για να ανοίξει ένας άλλος δρόμος ανάπτυξης στην Ουκρανία, με γνώμονα τις σύγχρονες ανάγκες του λαού και όχι τα συμφέροντα των μονοπωλίων

Θα μου πεις ότι απευθύνονται στο ευρωκοινοβούλιο, γιατί να καταδικάσουν τη Ρωσία;
Εντάξει. Την ίδια μέρα, ο Ριζοσπάστης γράφει: 

Εντείνεται η αντιπαράθεση ανάμεσα σε ΗΠΑ - ΕΕ και Ρωσία με επίκεντρο την Κριμαία.
Δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει καμία εμπλοκή της Ελλάδας *στους σχεδιασμούς ΗΠΑ - ΕΕ στην Ουκρανία*, καμία συμμετοχή σ' αυτό το επικίνδυνο παιχνίδι ανταγωνισμών με τη Ρωσία.
Ο ελληνικός λαός πρέπει να είναι σε εγρήγορση. Καπιταλιστική κρίση και ιμπεριαλιστικοί πόλεμοι πάνε χέρι-χέρι και ο λαός δεν έχει κανένα συμφέρον από τη συμμετοχή της Ελλάδας σε αυτούς τους σχεδιασμούς.

(Η έμφαση δική μου)

Βλέπεις ότι κι εδώ η Ρωσία εμφανίζεται παρεμπιπτόντως. Οι κακοί είναι η ΗΠΑ και η ΕΕ που την ανταγωνίζονται.
Το ΚΚΕ διαλέγει πολύ προσεκτικά τις διατυπώσεις του. Η απόφαση να μην καταδικαστεί καθαρά η ρωσική επέμβαση είναι απόλυτα συνειδητή.
Αντίστοιχα κινείται και ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ.

Η ΟΑΚΚΕ πράγματι το έκανε, ομολογώ πως δεν το ήξερα. My bad. Περισσότερο πάντως με ενδιαφέρει η στάση του ΚΚΕ και του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, που αθροιστικά στις τελευταίες εκλογές έβγαλαν πάνω από 30%, και όχι η ΟΑΚΚΕ του 0,03%.


----------



## Marinos (Mar 9, 2014)

Κοίτα, κι εγώ είμαι της γνώμης ότι πρωτίστως οι ΗΠΑ και η ΕΕ κίνησαν τα νήματα όσο μπορούσαν για τη σημερινή κατάσταση. Η Ουκρανία δεν είναι Τσετσενία. Και πάντως, θα επιμείνω στην ανάγνωση των δύο άρθρων που λίνκαρα και στο εξής απλό γεγονός: υπάρχει ένας πολύ συγκεκριμένος λόγος που την Ελλάδα αφορούν πολύ περισσότερο οι κινήσεις του ΝΑΤΟ, από τους βομβαρδισμούς της Σερβίας μέχρι το Αφγανιστάν και από τη Λιβύη μέχρι την Ουκρανία. Είναι ότι η Ελλάδα ως μέλος του ΝΑΤΟ _*συμμετέχει*_ σ' αυτούς τους πολέμους. Σ' αυτό το πλαίσιο, ακόμα και η (ορθή) υπόμνηση του ρωσικού ιμπεριαλισμού στον Καύκασο είναι κτγμ κάτι σε στυλ «κι εσείς βασανίζετε τους νέγρους».

ΥΓ. Η τελευταία παράγραφος με εξέπληξε, θέλω να πω η ΟΑΚΚΕ είναι ο Βασίλης Λεβέντης της αριστεράς. Ο Ζαζ είναι επιτυχημένος προβοκάτορας ;)
ΥΓ2. Δεν βρίσκω πολύ ακριβή την αναλογία του Δόκτορα, για πολλούς λόγους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 9, 2014)

Βασικά, εγώ με τα κανάλια τα έχω... ;)


----------



## Marinos (Mar 9, 2014)

Ε λοιπόν αυτό δεν το κατέχω καθόλου (η τηλεόρασή μας έχει χαλάσει ένα χρόνο τώρα). Τι στάση κρατούν τα μεγάλα δελτία ειδήσεων; Κάπου πήρε το μάτι μου ένα βίντεο για τη ΔΤ που προσπαθεί να διορθώσει τον ανταποκριτή της στη Μόσχα (το αντίστροφο του αντίστοιχου περίφημου βίντεο με την ρωσίδα ρεπόρτερ).


----------



## Palavra (Mar 9, 2014)

Turkey will continue to protect Crimean Tatars' rights, says Davutoğlu


----------



## Earion (Mar 9, 2014)

Νομίζω διαφεύγει από μερικούς ότι ως προς την εξωτερική πολιτική η Τουρκία είναι δύναμη αναθεωρητική (revisionist), ενώ η Ελλάδα είναι υπέρ του στάτους κβο.


----------



## panadeli (Mar 10, 2014)

Marinos said:


> Κοίτα, κι εγώ είμαι της γνώμης ότι πρωτίστως οι ΗΠΑ και η ΕΕ κίνησαν τα νήματα όσο μπορούσαν για τη σημερινή κατάσταση. Η Ουκρανία δεν είναι Τσετσενία. Και πάντως, θα επιμείνω στην ανάγνωση των δύο άρθρων που λίνκαρα και στο εξής απλό γεγονός: υπάρχει ένας πολύ συγκεκριμένος λόγος που την Ελλάδα αφορούν πολύ περισσότερο οι κινήσεις του ΝΑΤΟ, από τους βομβαρδισμούς της Σερβίας μέχρι το Αφγανιστάν και από τη Λιβύη μέχρι την Ουκρανία. Είναι ότι η Ελλάδα ως μέλος του ΝΑΤΟ _*συμμετέχει*_ σ' αυτούς τους πολέμους. Σ' αυτό το πλαίσιο, ακόμα και η (ορθή) υπόμνηση του ρωσικού ιμπεριαλισμού στον Καύκασο είναι κτγμ κάτι σε στυλ «κι εσείς βασανίζετε τους νέγρους».



Όπως εισέβαλε ο Πούτιν στην Κριμαία, κάπως έτσι είχε εισβάλει και η Τουρκία στην Κύπρο το '74. 
Έφταιγε η χούντα που έριξε τον Μακάριο; Προφανώς. 
Είχε δίκιο η Τουρκία να εισβάλει και να καταλάβει στρατιωτικά το μισό νησί; Μάλλον όχι.

Αυτό που με ενοχλεί με την ελληνική Αριστερά δεν είναι ότι τα χώνει στις ΗΠΑ. Ας τα χώσει όσο θέλει. Με ενοχλεί ότι κάνει την πάπια με τον Πούτιν, στη λογική προφανώς ότι ο εχθρός του εχθρού μου είναι φίλος μου. Και αν πιστεύει κανείς ότι ο Πούτιν μπήκε στην Κριμαία για να προστατεύσει τους ρωσόφωνους Ουκρανούς από τους ναζιστές, έχω κι άλλα να του πω για ψεκασμούς, εξωγήινους και ό,τι άλλο θελήσει.


----------



## Costas (Mar 10, 2014)

Χτες στα Ενθέματα, πέρα από του Ρογήριου (παρεμπιπτόντως: "Ουώσιγκτον";;), διάβασα τρία πολύ ωραία κείμενα δύο Ουκρανών και ενός Ρώσου, που επιτέλους είχαν μιαν αριστερή οπτική χωρίς να είναι Ράδιο Μόσχα και που εν πάση περιπτώσει θέτουν πολλά και καίρια ζητήματα (όπως ας πούμε την ανώτερη πολεμική αρετή των ακροδεξιών στα γεγονότα). Μπράβο και εύγε στα Ενθέματα, που απέδειξαν ότι υπάρχει αυτόνομη αριστερή σκέψη πάνω στο ουκρανικό (αλλά και στη Βενεζουέλα, όπως θα δείτε στο τέλος του ποστ μου) χωρίς να είναι Ελλάς-Ρωσία-Συμμαχία! Παραθέτω τα κείμενα ολόκληρα, γιατί αξίζουν πολλά:

(Πρόλογος των Ενθεμάτων:)
Ένας ιδιότυπος πόλεμος διεξάγεται ήδη στην Ουκρανία, ξεπερνώντας τα σύνορα της χώρας: ο πόλεμος της προπαγάνδας, από πολλές πλευρές. Και αυτό, επιβεβαιώνοντας την ευρύτερη σημασία των «ουκρανικών», μας υποχρεώνει να αντιμετωπίζουμε με διπλά κριτικό μάτι τις πληροφορίες και τις αναλύσεις, να μην υιοθετούμε άκριτα εικόνες και περιγραφές, ακόμα κι αν «κουμπώνουν» εύκολα στις διαθέσεις ή τους φόβους μας. Βασικά ερωτήματα για μας είναι ο χαρακτήρας του ξεσηκωμού στο Μαϊντάν, τα κοινωνικά του χαρακτηριστικά και το ιστορικό του υπόβαθρο, ο ρόλος της Ακροδεξιάς και των νεοναζί, η στάση της εκεί Αριστεράς και των κινημάτων, η πολιτική ισχύς των επιμέρους οικονομικών ολιγαρχών, ο ρόλος των «Μεγάλων Δυνάμεων». Σε μια προσπάθεια να κατανοήσουμε και να ανοίξουμε την κουβέντα, απευθυνθήκαμε στον Ρογήρο, που παρακολουθεί και μελετά υπό ιστορικό πρίσμα τις εξελίξεις, όσον αφορά ιδίως την Ε.Ε., σε σχέση και με τη στάση ΗΠΑ και Ρωσίας. Επίσης, δημοσιεύουμε αποσπάσματα από κείμενα αρθρογράφων (του Ιλύα Μπουντράιτσκις, του Ντένις από την Αυτόνομη Ένωση Εργατών Κιέβου, του Βολοντύμυρ Ιστσένκο), που εντάσσονται στον αριστερό και αντιεξουσιαστικό χώρο.(Αν και γραμμένα τον Φλεβάρη, θεωρούμε ότι εξακολουθούν να είναι διαφωτιστικά). Επειδή, κατά τη γνώμη μας, ένα από τα πρώτα αιτούμενα, πριν ακόμα από τη συμφωνία ή τη διαφωνία, είναι να καταλάβουμε τι συμβαίνει, και να δούμε τι πρεσβεύουν οι αγωνιστές και οι διανοούμενοι του χώρου αυτού.

--1--
*Ουκρανία: Οι αντιφάσεις του κινήματος του Μαϊντάν* (Ο ΟΥΚΡΑΝΙΚΟΣ ΧΕΙΜΩΝΑΣ ΤΩΝ ΑΛΛΑΓΩΝ-1) 
του Nτένις, μέλους της Αυτόνομης Ένωσης Εργατών στο Κίεβο, μετάφραση: Στρ. Μπουλαλάκης
[Αποσπάσματα από εκτενή συνέντευξη στο ROAR magazine (roarmag.org/2014/02/euromaidan-protests-ukraine-contradictions), 21.2.2004]

*Μια παραδεισένια εικόνα της Ευρώπης.* Πρέπει να καταλάβουμε ότι αυτοί που κατέβηκαν στον δρόμο είχαν εξαρχής μια πολύ παράδοξη αντίληψη για την «Ευρώπη». Τη ζωγράφιζαν με τα χρώματα ενός ουτοπικού ιδεώδους: κοινωνία χωρίς διαφθορά, με υψηλούς μισθούς, κοινωνική ασφάλιση, κράτος δικαίου, ειλικρινείς πολιτικούς, χαμογελαστά πρόσωπα, καθαροί δρόμοι κ.ο.κ. — κι αυτό το αποκαλούσαν Ε.Ε. Και όταν προσπαθούσες να τους πεις ότι η πραγματική Ε.Ε. δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με αυτή την υπέροχη εικόνα, ότι οι άνθρωποι εκεί στην πραγματικότητα καίνε τις σημαίες της Ε.Ε. και διαμαρτύρονται κατά της λιτότητας, σου αντιγύριζαν: «Προτιμάς λοιπόν να ζεις στη Ρωσία;». Εξαρχής λοιπόν στη διαμαρτυρία κυριαρχούσαν μια ψευδή συνείδηση της «πολιτισμικής επιλογής» και εθνικιστικά ιδεολογικά πρότυπα, που δεν άφηναν κανένα περιθώριο για την ατζέντα της ταξικής πάλης. Αυτά είναι τα αποτελέσματα της αστικής ηγεμονίας, για να χρησιμοποιήσουμε γκραμσιανούς όρους — και αυτό είναι το κύριο πρόβλημα που πρέπει να αντιμετωπίσουμε σε τούτη τη χώρα, τα επόμενα χρόνια (ή τις επόμενες δεκαετίες).

Αλλά η «Ευρώπη» δεν υπήρξε ποτέ, στην πραγματικότητα, ο κύριος στόχος των διαδηλωτών. Τα αντικυβερνητικά και τα αντιρωσικά συναισθήματα ήταν πολύ ισχυρότερα, και έτσι φυσικά υπερκέρασαν τη ρητορική υπέρ της Ε.Ε., μετά την αστυνομική καταστολή της 1ης Δεκεμβρίου. Έκτοτε οι περισσότεροι ούτε καν θυμούνται την αρχική αιτία των διαδηλώσεων, και έτσι αυτός καθαυτός ο όρος Euromaidan άρχισε να είναι παρωχημένος. Οι ακροδεξιές ομάδες, που αρχικά έπρεπε να κρύψουν την παραδοσιακή τους εχθρότητα για τη «σαπίλα της φιλελεύθερης Ε.Ε.», προκειμένου να διεισδύσουν στις διαδηλώσεις, διακήρυξαν πια ανοιχτά ότι δεν ενδιαφέρονταν για την Ε.Ε. και το μόνο που ήθελαν ήταν μια αλλαγή καθεστώτος. Αυτό το συναίσθημα βρήκε απήχηση σε μεγάλες μάζες των διαδηλωτών.

*Η ακροδεξιά, η επιρροή και ο ρόλος της στο Euromaidan.* Η ατζέντα του Euromaidan, στις αρχές του, τον Νοέμβριο, ήταν δεξιά φιλελεύθερη: υποστήριζε την Ε.Ε., τις «οικονομικές ελευθερίες» και την αστική δημοκρατία. Ήδη τότε, αιτήματα που αναφέρονταν στην πολυπολιτισμικότητα, τα δικαιώματα των LGBT, τα δικαιώματα και τις ελευθερίες των εργαζομένων καταστέλλονταν από τους οργανωμένους ακροδεξιούς, που μετείχαν στις διαδηλώσεις, μολονότι το δικό τους πολιτικό πρόγραμμα ασκούσε κριτική στον «φιλελεύθερο φασισμό» της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης.

Στις δυτικές περιοχές της Ουκρανίας, το Σβομπόντα θεωρείται «το» «προλεταριακό κόμμα», μια πολιτική φωνή της εργατικής τάξης. Αυτό επιβεβαιώνεται και από τα αποτελέσματα των τελευταίων βουλευτικών εκλογών. Στις ανατολικές περιοχές, το αντίστοιχο «προλεταριακό κόμμα» είναι το «Κομμουνιστικό» Κόμμα της Ουκρανίας. Φυσικά, δεν αντιπροσωπεύουν καθ’ οιονδήποτε τρόπο, στην πραγματικότητα, την εργατική τάξη· αυτό που λέω εικονογραφεί απλώς τις υποκειμενικές πολιτικές προτιμήσεις των εργατών.

Έχω γράψει για τα ανατριχιαστικά αρχαϊκά μοντέλα που αναβίωσαν στο Μαϊντάν. Επίσης, για τους λόγους για τους μπόρεσαν να αναβιώσουν: τα τελευταία είκοσι χρόνια, η εκπαίδευση, ο πολιτισμός και οι άλλες κρατικές πολιτικές ήταν στα χέρια των εθνικιστών. Έτσι γαλουχήθηκε μια νέα γενιά που δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα με φράσεις όπως «Η Ουκρανία για τους Ουκρανούς», «Η Ουκρανία πάνω απ’ όλα», με την αντίληψη ενός «γονιδιακού αποθέματος" του έθνους. Επίσης, οι παραδόσεις και το «ηρωικό» παρελθόν θεωρούνται ως κάτι a priori καλό. Μια γενιά που αρνείται την τρέχουσα κατάσταση και τη σοβιετική εμπειρία, φοβάται όλα τα προοδευτικά στοιχεία της ιδεολογίας της Ε.Ε. (όπως η ανοχή των LGBT, η δημοτικότητα της αριστερής ιδεολογίας), και με ενθουσιασμό ασπάζεται τις επινοημένες παραδόσεις που διδάχθηκε στο σχολείο.

*Η ισχνότητα των Ουκρανών φιλελεύθερων.* Η Ουκρανία έχει μεγάλο πρόβλημα με τους φιλελεύθερους: δεν συνιστούν αυτοτελές ισχυρό πολιτικό ρεύμα. Και τα δύο πολιτικά στρατόπεδα κυριαρχούνται από δεξιές λαϊκιστικές ιδεολογίες — ένα άγριο μείγμα συντηρητισμού και εθνικισμού. Αυτό είναι το κύριο πρόβλημα. Ειδάλλως, ο πραγματικός αριθμός των ακροδεξιών ακτιβιστών δεν είναι τόσο μεγάλος· είναι σχετικά μικρός σε σύγκριση με το πλήθος των διαδηλωτών που κάποια στιγμή έφτασε ή και ξεπέρασε τις 100.000. Την ίδια στιγμή, ακόμα και με πλήρη κινητοποίηση των δυνάμεών τους σε όλη την Ουκρανία, οι φασίστες δεν ξεπερνούσαν τους 1.000-2.000. Ωστόσο, το απολίτικο πλήθος τείνει ευήκοον ούς στις ιδέες τους. Είναι πολύ καλά οργανωμένοι, και ο κόσμος έλκεται από τον «ριζοσπαστισμό» τους. Ένας μέσος εργαζόμενος της Ουκρανίας μισεί την αστυνομία και την κυβέρνηση, αλλά ποτέ δεν θα τις πολεμήσει ανοιχτά, διακινδυνεύοντας τη βολή του. Έτσι, καλοδέχεται μια «πρωτοπορία», που είναι έτοιμη να πολεμήσει για λογαριασμό του· ειδικά αν αυτή πρεσβεύει τις «σωστές» πατριωτικές αξίες.

Υπάρχουν και κάποιοι, αρκετά λίγοι όμως, φιλελεύθεροι οι οποίοι δεν υποστηρίζουν την Ακροδεξιά. Μερικοί απ’ αυτούς οργάνωσαν μια διαμαρτυρία εναντίον της πορείας με πυρσούς εις μνήμην του Μπαντέρα. Άλλοι φιλελεύθεροι υποστήριξαν τους αρχηγούς των κομμάτων που αντιπολιτεύτηκαν τον Γιανουκόβιτς.

--2--
Ουκρανία: Το πεδίο της διαμαρτυρίας και η Ακροδεξιά (Ο ΟΥΚΡΑΝΙΚΟΣ ΧΕΙΜΩΝΑΣ ΤΩΝ ΑΛΛΑΓΩΝ-2)
Ιλύα Μπουντράιτσκις, μετάφραση: Μάνος Αυγερίδης
_Ο Ilya Budraitskis είναι ιστορικός, και αγωνιστής της αντικαπιταλιστικής ριζοσπαστικής Αριστεράς στη Ρωσία. Η συνέντευξη δόθηκε στο γερμανικό περιοδικό «marx 21», στις 19.2.2014._

*Ποιες πολιτικές δυνάμεις δραστηριοποιούνται στο Μαϊντάν;*

Υπάρχει πολύ έντονη πολιτική προπαγάνδα, και μάλιστα σχεδόν μόνο από δεξιές και ακροδεξιές ομάδες. Το φάσμα περιλαμβάνει από νεοφιλελεύθερα κόμματα της αντιπολίτευσης έως τον εξωκοινοβουλευτικό, ακραία εθνικιστικό «Δεξιό Τομέα»

*Τι είναι ο «Δεξιός Τομέας»;*

Μια συμμαχία διαφορετικών ακροδεξιών ομάδων που συγκροτεί στρατιωτικές δομές. Ανάμεσά τους υπάρχουν εμπειροπόλεμοι φανατικοί οπαδοί της Ντιναμό Κιέβου.

*Πώς αντιδρούν οι διαδηλωτές απέναντι στην Ακροδεξιά;*

Σε μεγάλο βαθμό, θετικά. Όχι επειδή υποστηρίζουν τη συγκεκριμένη ιδεολογία, αλλά επειδή η Άκρα Δεξιά –κρίνοντας αντικειμενικά– είναι το πιο θαρραλέο και μαχητικό κομμάτι του κινήματος, είναι κυριολεκτικά οι καλύτεροι μαχητές. Κανείς δεν επιτίθεται στην αστυνομία με τον τρόπο που το κάνουν οι ακροδεξιοί. Από την άλλη μεριά, κάποιοι τους βλέπουν ως εξτρεμιστικά στοιχεία που δυσφημούν το κίνημα.

*Ένα από τα τρία κόμματα της αντιπολίτευσης είναι το Σβομπόντα…*

… το οποίο είναι το ισχυρότερο κόμμα της Άκρας Δεξιάς στην Ουκρανία, έχοντας πάρει 10% στις τελευταίες εκλογές. Πάνω απ’ όλα όμως, η άνοδός του οφείλεται στην εθνικιστική ρητορική που υιοθέτησε μέχρι το 2010 ο πρόεδρος Βίκτορ Γιουστσένκο, ο προκάτοχος του Γιανουκόβιτς.

*Πώς το εννοείς αυτό;*

Για παράδειγμα, ο Γιουστσένκο είπε πως οι Ουκρανοί που υπήρξαν μέλη των SS στον B΄ Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο ήταν πατριώτες που μάχονταν ενάντια στην ξένη κατοχή από τη Σοβιετική Ένωση.

*Τι;!*

Αυτό μπορεί να γίνει αντιληπτό μόνο στο πλαίσιο του Ουκρανικού εθνικισμού. Στην Ουκρανία υπάρχουν περίπου είκοσι αγάλματα του Στεπάν Μπαντέρα, του πιο γνωστού Ουκρανού συνεργάτη των SS. Αυτή η ακροδεξιά μορφή εθνικισμού είναι μέρος της mainstream πολιτικής κουλτούρας στην Ουκρανία. Αυτή είναι η βάση της επιτυχία κομμάτων όπως το Σβομπόντα, το οποίο έπαιξε ρόλο-κλειδί στο κίνημα του Μαϊντάν.

Στην Ουκρανία του 2014 δεν υπάρχει ούτε ισχυρό εργατικό κίνημα, ούτε ένα φασιστικό κίνημα με στόχο την καταστροφή του πρώτου, ούτε τέλος ένα κράτος στο οποίο το κεφάλαιο δεν μπορεί έχει εμπιστοσύνη. Η κατάσταση δεν έχει να κάνει ούτε με κάποιου είδους προσπάθεια της εργατικής τάξης να πάρει την εξουσία, ούτε με μια προσπάθεια για φυσική εξόντωση του εργατικού κινήματος.

*Οπότε τι χαρακτήρα έχει το Μαϊντάν;*

Οι άνθρωποι που αγωνίζονται στο Μαϊντάν προέρχονται από ποικίλες καταπιεσμένες τάξεις: εργάτες, άνεργοι, πληττόμενοι αυτοαπασχολούμενοι, φοιτητές που δεν θα μπορέσουν να βρουν δουλειά κ.ο.κ. Αντίπαλός τους είναι το κράτος και οι πολιτικές ελίτ. Είναι λάθος να αποκαλούμε το κίνημα φασιστικό, στο μέτρο που η ταξική σύνθεση των κομμάτων που βρίσκονται σε σύγκρουση είναι αρκετά διαφορετική.

*Φασίστες όμως υπάρχουν στο Μαϊντάν.*

Ασφαλώς υπάρχουν. Η ιδεολογία του Δεξιού Τομέα είναι αναμφισβήτητα φασιστική. Και όντως προσπαθούν να επιβάλουν την κυριαρχία τους σε ένα μαζικό, κατά τα άλλα, κίνημα. Αλλά μέχρι τώρα, ευτυχώς, δεν το έχουν καταφέρει, κι αυτό επειδή ο πυρήνας του κινήματος δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το φασισμό.

*Ποιος είναι αυτός ο πυρήνας;*

Δεν μπορώ εύκολα να του δώσω ένα όνομα. Προέρχεται από μια μετα-σοβιετική κοινωνία, η οποία έχει απογυμνωθεί από ταξική συνείδηση και δεν έχει καμιά παράδοση διαμαρτυρίας. Οπότε τα κινήματα μπορούν να πάρουν πολύ διαφορετικές μορφές και να αλλάζουν χαρακτήρα ιδιαίτερα γρήγορα, μετακινούμενα προς τα αριστερά ή προς τα δεξιά.

*Πώς αναδύθηκε ο σημερινός πολιτικός χαρακτήρας του κινήματος;*

Το κίνημα έχει έναν εθνικιστικό, εν μέρει αντικομμουνιστικό χαρακτήρα. Αυτό συμβαίνει επειδή οι οργανώσεις της Δεξιάς αποδείχθηκαν πιο προετοιμασμένες. Αλλά οφείλεται επίσης στον καταστροφικό ρόλο που έπαιξε το Ουκρανικό Κομμουνιστικό Κόμμα.

*Το Κομμουνιστικό Κόμμα πήρε 13% στις τελευταίες εκλογές.*

Ναι· και στη συνέχεια μετατράπηκε σε παράγοντα-κλειδί για τη στήριξη της κυβέρνησης Γιανουκόβιτς. Οι περισσότεροι Ουκρανοί συνδέουν την Αριστερά κυρίως με το Κομμουνιστικό Κόμμα. Και, ανάμεσα σε όλους, οι κομμουνιστές ήταν αυτοί που υπερψήφισαν στη Βουλή τους νόμους του Γιανουκόβιτς ενάντια στις διαδηλώσεις. Χωρίς τις ψήφους τους, οι νόμοι αυτοί δεν θα είχαν περάσει.

_*Πώς είναι δυνατόν;*_

Το Κομμουνιστικό Κόμμα έχει εξαγοραστεί από ολιγάρχες της Ανατολικής Ουκρανίας με τον ίδιο τρόπο με τον οποίο εξαγοράστηκε ο Γιανουκόβιτς. Υποστηρίζει ανοιχτά τον ρωσικό εθνικισμό. Οι κομμουνιστές πολιτικοί μιλούν ανοιχτά ακόμα και για τις καλές τους σχέσεις με τον Κύριλλο Α΄, τον Πατριάρχη της Ρωσικής Ορθόδοξης Εκκλησίας.

_*Ποια είναι η θέση τους σχετικά με το κίνημα του;*_

Ασκούν κριτική στον ουκρανικό εθνικισμό, αλλά όχι από διεθνιστική σκοπιά. Περισσότερο προβάλουν μια ρωσική σοβινιστική επιχειρηματολογία, αντικαθιστώντας έτσι τον έναν εθνικισμό με έναν άλλο. Θα πρότεινα σε όλα τα αριστερά κόμματα της Ευρώπης να διαρρήξουν τους δεσμούς τους με το Ουκρανικό Κομμουνιστικό Κόμμα. Τέτοιου είδους πολιτικές δεν πρέπει να είναι ανεκτές στην αριστερά.

*Και τι κάνουν οι πιο «γνήσιοι» Ουκρανοί αριστεροί;*

Οι άνθρωποι της Αριστεράς, από τις πρώτες μέρες, είχαν διαφορετικές απόψεις σχετικά με το κίνημα. Κάποιοι το αντιμετώπισαν ως ένα ακροδεξιό κίνημα, ξένο προς αυτούς, ένα κίνημα στο οποίο δεν έπρεπε να πάρουν μέρος. Άλλοι συμμετείχαν προσπαθώντας να ασκήσουν επιρροή στις πολιτικές κατευθύνσεις του κινήματος.

*Αυτό πρέπει να είναι πολύ δύσκολο.*

Υπάρχουν πολλοί και καλά οργανωμένοι ακροδεξιοί ακτιβιστές στο Μαϊντάν, έτοιμοι να επιτεθούν σε αριστερούς. Έχουν αρπάξει πολλές φορές με τη βία τα φυλλάδια και τις σημαίες των αριστερών αγωνιστών, τους έχουν χτυπήσει.

*Οπότε δεν υπάρχει χώρος για την Αριστερά;*

Αντιθέτως, υπάρχει, ακριβώς εξαιτίας αυτού! Ασφαλώς και πρέπει να προσέχουμε την σωματική μας ακεραιότητα. Αλλά, εφόσον την διασφαλίζουμε μ’ έναν τρόπο, δεν γίνεται να στεκόμαστε αμέτοχοι και να μην κάνουμε τίποτα την ώρα που η άκρα Δεξιά διεκδικεί την πολιτική κυριαρχία. Δεν πρέπει να τους παραδώσουμε το κίνημα. Δεν γίνεται να αφήσουμε στη Δεξιά το μονοπώλιο της πολιτικής που διεξάγεται εκτός Κοινοβουλίου.

--3--
Ουκρανία: Μια εναλλαγή των ελίτ στην εξουσία (Ο ΟΥΚΡΑΝΙΚΟΣ ΧΕΙΜΩΝΑΣ ΤΩΝ ΑΛΛΑΓΩΝ-3)
του Βολοντύμυρ Ιστσένκο, μετάφραση: Μαρία Καλαντζοπούλου
_Ο Volodymyr Ishchenko είναι κοινωνιολόγος, αναπληρωτής διευθυντής του Κέντρου Κοινωνικής Έρευνας στο Κίεβο και εκδότης του «Commons: Journal for Social Criticism»._

Υπάρχουν δύο διαδεδομένες ερμηνείες για τα γεγονότα της Ουκρανίας: είτε ότι επρόκειτο για μια δημοκρατική (ή, ακόμα, και κοινωνική) επανάσταση, είτε ότι ήταν ένα πραξικόπημα της Δεξιάς (ή, ακόμα και των νεοναζί). Στην πραγματικότητα, και οι δύο αυτοί χαρακτηρισμοί είναι λανθασμένοι. Αυτό που ζήσαμε ήταν μια μαζική εξέγερση, με εντυπωσιακή υποστήριξη στη δυτική και κεντρική Ουκρανία, χωρίς την υποστήριξη της πλειοψηφίας στις ανατολικές και νότιες περιοχές, που οδήγησε σε μια (εν)αλλαγή των πολιτικών ελίτ. Αλλά, δεν υπάρχουν προοπτικές για μια δημοκρατική, ριζοσπαστική αλλαγή, τουλάχιστον υπό την νέα κυβέρνηση.

Γιατί δεν ήταν ούτε κοινωνική ούτε δημοκρατική επανάσταση; Κάποια από τα αιτήματα του κινήματος του Μαϊντάν έχουν ικανοποιηθεί. Για παράδειγμα, το διαβόητο τάγμα Μπέρκουτ (το σώμα δυνάμεων καταστολής που δολοφόνησε τους περισσότερους διαδηλωτές) διαλύθηκε και οι πιο μισητοί από τους πρώην αξιωματούχους του Γιανουκόβιτς απολύθηκαν.

Κι όμως, αυτό δεν σηματοδοτεί την απαρχή μιας συστηματικής δημοκρατικής αλλαγής ούτε σημαίνει ότι η νέα κυβέρνηση πρόκειται καθ’ οιονδήποτε τρόπο να χτυπήσει τις ρίζες της εκτεταμένης διαφθοράς στην Ουκρανία: τη φτώχεια και την ανισότητα. Μάλιστα, είναι πιθανό να επιδεινώσει αυτά τα προβλήματα, μεταθέτοντας το βάρος της οικονομικής κρίσης στους ώμους των φτωχών της Ουκρανίας, όχι στους πλούσιους ουκρανούς ολιγάρχες.

Τα κοινωνικο-οικονομικά αιτήματα του κινήματος του Μαϊντάν έχουν αντικατασταθεί από την νεοφιλελεύθερη ατζέντα της νέας κυβέρνησης. Το νέο υπουργικό συμβούλιο αποτελείται κυρίως από νεοφιλελεύθερους και εθνικιστές. Στο επίσημο πρόγραμμα δράσης του, που παρουσιάστηκε στο κοινοβούλιο, διακηρύχθηκε η ανάγκη για «αντιδημοφιλείς αποφάσεις» στις τιμές και τους φόρους, καθώς και η ετοιμότητά του να ικανοποιήσει όλους τους όρους του δανεισμού από το ΔΝΤ.

Η απαίτηση του ΔΝΤ να παγώσουν οι μισθοί και να αυξηθούν οι τιμές του φυσικού αερίου, ήταν ένας από τους λόγους που η προηγούμενη κυβέρνηση σταμάτησε τις διαπραγματεύσεις για τη συμφωνία σύνδεσης με την ΕΕ. Δεν είναι λοιπόν αξιοπερίεργο που πολλοί άνθρωποι αποκαλούν τη νέα κυβέρνηση «κυβέρνηση των αυτοκτονιών». Δεν είναι δύσκολο να προβλέψει κανείς τη μαζική απογοήτευση απέναντι σ’ αυτές τις αντικοινωνικές πολιτικές και την κατάρρευση του νομίσματος, οι οποίες θα βυθίσουν σε ακόμα μεγαλύτερη φτώχεια τον μέσο ουκρανό πολίτη.

Η Ακροδεξιά σημείωσε επίσης μια μείζονα επιτυχία, με τη δημιουργία αυτής της κυβέρνησης. Μερικοί σχολιαστές προειδοποίησαν ότι το επίπεδο εκπροσώπησης των ακροδεξιών στην νέα ουκρανική κυβέρνηση δεν έχει όμοιό του στην Ευρώπη. Το ξενοφοβικό κόμμα Σβομπόντα ελέγχει τα χαρτοφυλάκια του αναπληρωτή πρωθυπουργού, άμυνας, οικολογίας, γεωργίας και γενικής εισαγγελίας. Ο Άντριυ Παρούμπιυ, ένας από τους ιδρυτές του Κοινωνικού-Εθνικού Κόμματος της Ουκρανίας και πρώην αρχηγός της παραστρατιωτικής οργάνωσης νεολαίας που αργότερα μπήκε στο μετριοπαθές Κόμμα Μπατκίβστσινα και διοίκησε αποτελεσματικά τις δυνάμεις αυτοάμυνας στο Μαϊντάν, είναι τώρα ο επικεφαλής του συμβουλίου εθνικής ασφάλειας και άμυνας.

Την ίδια στιγμή, στην κατάσταση αυτή δεν προσιδιάζει ο ορισμός ενός πραξικοπήματος με προσχεδιασμένη ένοπλη υφαρπαγή εξουσίας. Το κίνημα του Μαϊντάν, ιδιαίτερα το παραστρατιωτικό του σκέλος, μετά βίας ελέγχονταν από κοινοβουλευτικά κόμματα. Στην πραγματικότητα, αυτά τα κόμματα προσπαθούσαν συχνά να ηρεμήσουν το κίνημα, αποπειρώμενα να διαπραγματευτούν με τον Γιανουκόβιτς, χωρίς όμως επιτυχία.

Το πιο ανησυχητικό είναι ότι η νέα κυβέρνηση δεν μπορεί να ελέγξει τον διαβόητο Δεξιό Τομέα. Τα μέλη του είναι σήμερα λαοφιλείς ήρωες, η πρωτοπορία της νικηφόρας «επανάστασης». Έχουν όπλα που άρπαξαν απ’ τα αστυνομικά τμήματα στις δυτικές περιοχές και, τώρα, μετά την ανατροπή του Γιανουκόβιτς, απαιτούν η επανάσταση να συνεχιστεί εναντίον της «διεφθαρμένης δημοκρατίας» και του φιλελευθερισμού. Οι φιλελεύθεροι που υμνούσαν την αποφασιστικότητα και τον κρίσιμο ρόλο των μελών του Δεξιού Τομέα στο κίνημα του Μαϊντάν, τώρα ανακαλύπτουν την αντιδραστικότητα της ιδεολογίας τους. Πρόσφατα, ο γραμματέας τύπου του Δεξιού Τομέα, παραχώρησε μια συνέντευξη στην οποία είπε ότι «πρέπει να δείξουμε στην Ευρώπη τον σωστό δρόμο» και να τη σώσουμε από την «φρικτή κατάσταση» του «απόλυτου φιλελευθερισμού», όπου οι άνθρωποι δεν πηγαίνουν στην Εκκλησία και αποδέχονται λεσβίες, γκέι, αμφιφυλόφιλους, διεμφυλικούς και τα δικαιώματά τους.

Είναι πολύ νωρίς για τον Δεξιό Τομέα να κινηθεί εναντίον της νέας κυβέρνησης — δεν έχει την αναγκαία υποστήριξη. Αλλά η ομάδα αυτή μπορεί να ηγηθεί μιας νέας εξέγερσης στην περίπτωση μιας ραγδαίας και βαθιάς οικονομικής κρίσης. Εν τη απουσία οποιασδήποτε ισχυρής αριστερής δύναμης στην Ουκρανία, την κοινωνική διαμαρτυρία θα την εκμεταλλευτούν οι δεξιοί λαϊκιστές.

Ταυτόχρονα, ο ηγετικός ρόλος των ριζοσπαστών ουκρανών εθνικιστών σε ένα πιθανό νέο «κοινωνικό Μαϊντάν» θα αποκλείσει την πιθανότητα οποιουδήποτε πραγματικά (παν)εθνικού κινήματος εναντίον της άρχουσας τάξης με μαζική συμμετοχή από την ανατολή και τον νότο της πολιτισμικά διαιρεμένης Ουκρανίας. Επιπλέον, οι εθνικιστές ενθαρρύνουν ακόμα περισσότερο τις αποσχιστικές τάσεις και απόπειρες φιλορωσικών προκλήσεων, όπως είδαμε ήδη στην Κριμαία. Ένας κανονικός εμφύλιος πόλεμος, αν και όχι αναπόδραστος, είναι πια μια πραγματική απειλή.

--Υστερόγραφο--
Παρεμπιπτόντως, στα Ενθέματα διάβασα και μια θαυμάσια ανάλυση της Ευγενίας Παλιεράκη (που διδάσκει Ιστορία της Λατινικής Αμερικής στο Πανεπιστήμιο του Cergy-Pontoise) για τα πρόσφατα γεγονότα στη Βενεζουέλα. Αν είχε τέτοιο λόγο ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, θα ζούσαμε σε άλλη χώρα, και θα 'χαμε μιαν άλλη αριστερά. Αντιθέτως, ο Τσίπρας έχει δηλώσει προ πενταετίας ότι καλό το παλιό σοσιαλδημοκρατικό σουηδικό μοντέλο, δε λέει, αλλά αυτός προτιμάει και εμπνέεται από τον Τσάβες, γιατί αυτός επενέβη στα μέσα παραγωγής...


----------



## Marinos (Mar 10, 2014)

Διαβάζω τα παραπάνω λοιπόν και μετά πάω λίγο πίσω και ξαναδιαβάζω:


Costas said:


> Δεν θα εξίσωνα ποτέ την κατάληψη της εξουσίας στη Λευκωσία το 1974 με την κατάληψη της εξουσίας στο Κίεβο το 2014. Φασίστες δε έχει ονομάσει το Κρεμλίνο τους πάντες διαχρονικά, από τους ναύτες της Κρονστάδης του 1921 (εντάξει, αυτούς τους είπε Λευκούς, ο όρος Φασίστες δεν ήταν ακόμα ευρέως γνωστός) ως τους διαφωνούντες της ΕΣΣΔ, τους Ούγγρους του 1956 και τους διαδηλωτές του ΕυρωΜαϊντάν. Και ποιοι μιλάνε για φασισμό!!!


Αλλά όχι, ποιοι να μιλάνε για φασισμό; Οι Ρώσοι του Πούτιν, που είναι κληρονόμοι των Σοβιετικών, δηλαδή κομμουνιστές (όπως ξερωγώ ο Αντενάουερ ή -γιατί όχι- η Μέρκελ θα ήταν ναζί), δηλαδή -βεβαίως- φασίστες; Αλίμονο!


----------



## Costas (Mar 10, 2014)

Ως προς το πρώτο μέρος (ότι δεν μπορώ να εξισώσω το πραξικόπημα του 1974 με το Κίεβο του 2014), είναι για μένα τόσο προφανείς οι διαφορές που δεν μου κάνει όρεξη να επιχειρηματολογήσω για κάτι τόσο αυτονόητο.
Ως προς το δεύτερο, δεν κατάλαβα πού θέλεις να καταλήξεις, τι θες να πεις.


----------



## Marinos (Mar 10, 2014)

Ε, ποιοι είναι οι φασίστες σύμφωνα με τα κείμενα των Ενθεμάτων;

Το δεύτερο σκέλος, φοβάμαι, είναι μια μετάφραση του "Και ποιοι μιλάνε για φασισμό!!!", όπως το καταλαβαίνει το φτωχό μου μυαλό. Ελπίζω βέβαια να κάνω λάθος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 10, 2014)

Το θέμα με τους φασίστες νομίζω ότι πλέον ξεκαθάρισε ολοφάνερα μετά τη δήλωση Χοντορκόφσκι: «Στην Ουκρανία δεν υπάρχουν φασίστες, τουλάχιστον όχι περισσότεροι από όσοι στη Μόσχα ή στην Αγία Πετρούπολη.» (Μέγκα, πριν από λίγο.)


----------



## Marinos (Mar 10, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το θέμα με τους φασίστες νομίζω ότι πλέον ξεκαθάρισε ολοφάνερα μετά τη δήλωση Χοντορκόφσκι: «Στην Ουκρανία δεν υπάρχουν φασίστες, τουλάχιστον όχι περισσότεροι από όσοι στη Μόσχα ή στην Αγία Πετρούπολη.» (Μέγκα, πριν από λίγο.)



Και εδώ ήδη από χτες. (Σπουδαίος «αντικαθεστωτικός» κι αυτός όμως ε; :s )


----------



## Costas (Mar 10, 2014)

Οι φασίστες σύμφωνα με τα κείμενα των Ενθεμάτων (και όχι μόνο) είναι η Δεξιά Πτέρυγα κυρίως και το Σβομπόντα κατά δεύτερο λόγο. Γιατί, ποιος το αμφισβητεί αυτό;

Ως προς το άλλο, Μαρίνε, μιλάς σιβυλλικά και δεν καταλαβαίνω, και δεν είμαστε σε προφορική κουβέντα να ζητάω συνεχώς διευκρινήσεις. Αν γράψεις καθαρά τις σκέψεις σου σε ό,τι με αφορούν, θα καταλάβω.


----------



## Marinos (Mar 10, 2014)

Δεν το κάνω επίτηδες :)
Όταν λες ότι το Κρεμλίνο διαχρονικά ονομάζει φασίστες όλους τους αντιπάλους του κλπ κλπ., δεν υπονοείς ότι το φασιστικόν της ουκρανικής κυβέρνησης είναι προπαγάνδα του Κρεμλίνου; Και γιατί δεν μπορεί να μιλάει το, τέλος πάντων, Κρεμλίνο για φασισμό; Προφανώς επειδή είναι φασιστικό το ίδιο. Μέχρι εδώ ερμηνεύω σωστά;

Αν όχι, ζητώ συγγνώμη και σταματώ. Αν ναι, συνεχίζω την ερμηνεία της δικής μου φράσης: καταλαβαίνω σωστά ότι θεωρείς το σημερινό Κρεμλίνο άμεσο κληρονόμο του παλιού, του σοβιετικού δηλ.; [Αυτή είναι η λογική που στην άλλη πλευρά οδηγεί στην ταύτιση του Αντενάουερ ή της Μέρκελ με τους ναζί προκατόχους τους] Και καταλαβαίνω σωστά ότι το υπόβαθρο του συλλογισμού είναι το ότι οι Σοβιετικοί ήταν φασίστες; 

Ενδεχομένως, η φράση "Ποιοι μιλάνε για φασισμό!!!" να γράφτηκε εν βρασμώ ψυχής και να μην υπονοεί όλα αυτά που παρέθεσα. Εγώ πάντως έτσι την καταλαβαίνω.


----------



## Costas (Mar 10, 2014)

Δεν είπα ότι το κάνεις επίτηδες. :)

Με την πρώτη παράγραφό σου συμφωνώ, με την επισήμανση ότι δεν μπορείς να είσαι φασίστας και να κατηγορείς τους άλλους για φασίστες και αυτό να μην επισημαίνεται. Επομένως ναι, μπορεί να μιλάει για φασισμό το Κρεμλίνο, αλλά ας κοιτάμε και ποιος το λέει, αλλιώς νιώθω ηλίθιος. Γενικά, συχνά ακούω είτε ότι σημασία έχει όχι ποιος λέει κάτι αλλά τι λέει, είτε το αντίστροφο, ότι δηλαδή σημασία έχει όχι τι λέει κάποιος αλλά ποιος το λέει. Εγώ φρονώ ότι σημασία έχουν και τα δύο: το τι λες αφορά την τιμή αληθείας του εκφωνήματος, το ποιος το λέει αφορά την τιμή αληθείας του εκφωνούντος. Προφανώς στη ζωή μάς ενδιαφέρουν και οι δύο αυτές αλήθειες.
Όσον αφορά την τιμή αληθείας του εκφωνήματος, τα κείμενα των Ενθεμάτων (μεταξύ άλλων) το λένε πεντακάθαρα: μια δεξιά εθνικιστική κυβέρνηση στην οποία συμμετέχουν σε σημαντικά πόστα 6 (θυμάμαι καλά; ) στελέχη του Σβομπόντα (με μια θεσμική "Αριστερά", από την άλλη, πουλημένη στους ολιγάρχες της ανατολικής Ουκρανίας και στη Ρωσία: παράταξη Γιανουκόβιτς και το ΚΚΟυ που τη στήριξε). Αυτό λοιπόν δεν κάνει όλη την κυβέρνηση φασιστική, και γι' αυτό δεν δέχτηκα αυτό που γράφτηκε προ ημερών, ότι η Ουκρανία αυτή τη στιγμή τελεί υπό φασιστική ηγεσία. Γι' αυτό και έβαλα αυτά τα κείμενα, γιατί συμφωνώ με την ανάλυσή τους. Αν είναι να τα ξαναγράφω απ' την αρχή...

Το Κρεμλίνο είναι γεωπολιτικοί και ιδεολογικοί κληρονόμοι της παλιάς τσαρικής Ρωσικής και της μετέπειτα κομουνιστικής ρωσικής Σοβιετικής Αυτοκρατορίας --και πώς θα μπορούσε να είναι αλλιώς! Η δε επάνοδος Πούτιν στην προεδρία δίνει το στίγμα της συνέχειας μιας αυταρχικής παράδοσης πολύ περισσότερο απ' όσο ο Αντενάουερ (που έκανε πολλά, απ' όσο γνωρίζω, για την εξουδετέρωση του άμεσου μεταπολεμικού εθνικισμού στη Γερμανία των 7 εκατομμυρίων προσφύγων) ή η Μέρκελ μου θυμίζουν τους ναζί. Οι κληρονομιές είναι ιδεολογικές και γεωπολιτικές, όχι γενετικές. _Εσύ_ διαφωνείς με αυτό;

Το μπολσεβίκικο κόμμα επέβαλε υπερεβδομηντάχρονη πολιτική και ιδεολογική δικτατορία στην κοινωνία και επανεισήγαγε τη δουλική εργασία σε μαζική κλίμακα. Εγώ (και όχι μόνο εγώ) το έχω ονομάσει κόκκινο φασισμό, αν θέλουμε να χρησιμοποιούμε ως "άξονα του κακού" τη λέξη φασισμός. Μπορείς να δώσεις άλλη λέξη, εκείνο που μετράει είναι το περιεχόμενο. Η ανομοιότητα των ιστορικών καταβολών των δύο ολοκληρωτισμών (ανθρωπιστική Διαφωτιστική vs. αντιανθρωπιστική παράδοση) δυστυχώς ωχριά μπροστά στις αποτρόπαιες ομοιότητες. Εκείνο που καθιστά λιγότερο φρικαλέα την ΕΣΣΔ στα δικά μας μάτια (_όχι στα μάτια των θυμάτων της_) είναι ότι δεν είχε τη βιολογική ρατσιστική εμμονή του ναζισμού, η οποία ωστόσο δεν υπήρχε σε άλλες μορφές του φασισμού. Από την άλλη, ο ταξικός ρατσισμός στην ΕΣΣΔ του Στάλιν έφτασε σε απίστευτα επίπεδα. Αρκούσε να σε ονομάσει το καθεστώς "κουλάκο" ή "αστό" ή "κοσμοπολίτη" ή...για να θεωρείσαι σκουλήκι άξιο και υποψήφιο για εξόντωση.

Να συμπληρώσω επ' ευκαιρία κάτι για την Κριμαία: δεν με χαλάει. Δεν μπορεί ένα καπρίτσιο της ιστορίας (1954) να καταδικάζει μια περιοχή εσαεί. Οι συνθήκες βέβαια διεξαγωγής του δημοψηφίσματος είναι αστείες, υπάρχει μια κατοχή από στρατεύματα "χωρίς διακριτικά"!!, αλλά δεν νομίζω πως αυτό αλλάζει τίποτα στην ουσία, ότι δηλ. η περιοχή αυτή ανήκει στη Ρωσία ή τέλος πάντων δεν ανήκει στην Ουκρανία.


----------



## Marinos (Mar 10, 2014)

Διαφωνώ κάθετα με το δεύτερο μέρος του κειμένου (κρατώ μόνο τις γεωπολιτικές κληρονομιές που φυσικά δεν μπορεί να αγνοήσει κανείς), αλλά επιβεβαιώνω ότι καλά κατάλαβα. Δεν θα το συνεχίσω εδώ, άλλωστε δεν υπάρχουν πολλά σημεία επαφής (παίζει πολύ σήμερα και στο ελληνικό facebook, λέει...)

Για το πρώτο μέρος του κειμένου, όμως, εν ολίγοις αυτό δηλαδή: 


> μια δεξιά εθνικιστική κυβέρνηση στην οποία συμμετέχουν σε σημαντικά πόστα 6 (θυμάμαι καλά; ) στελέχη του Σβομπόντα [...] δεν κάνει όλη την κυβέρνηση φασιστική


έχω μια μικρή ερώτηση: _Στους πόσους χρυσαυγίτες υπουργούς θα θεωρούσαμε φασιστική μια μελλοντική ελληνική κυβέρνηση;_


----------



## Costas (Mar 10, 2014)

Διαφωνείς κάθετα δηλαδή ότι το μπολσεβίκικο κόμμα επέβαλε στη Ρωσία επί 70 και πάνω χρόνια τη μονοκομματική του πολιτική και ιδεολογική δικτατορία (και τρομοκρατία). Μάλιστα... Είναι μετά να μη λέω "Ποιοι μιλάνε για φασισμό!!!" ;

Η κυβέρνηση Γιάτσενιουκ έχει 20 μέλη, από τα οποία τα 4 (τελικά) είναι του Σβομπόντα. Στα δικά μου μαθηματικά, αυτό δεν λέγεται φασιστική κυβέρνηση (στα δικά σου, πες μας εσύ). Βέβαια, η εμπειρία από το κομουνιστικό πραξικόπημα του 1948 στην Τσεχοσλοβακία είναι ανησυχητική, δε λέω. Ελπίζω όμως ότι στην προκειμένη περίπτωση δεν θα εξελιχτούν έτσι τα πράματα, εκτός των άλλων γιατί δυσκολεύομαι να πιστέψω ότι οι Δυτικοί θα παίξουν το ρόλο που έπαιξε το 1948 η ΕΣΣΔ. Δεν είναι ίδιες οι καταστάσεις, και έτσι κι αλλιώς η Δύση δεν είναι φασιστική η ίδια (άλλο αν κάνει την πάπια αυτή τη στιγμή για τους δικούς της λόγους). Πιο μεγάλος είναι ο κίνδυνος που ανέφερε πιο πάνω ο Βολοντύμυρ Ιστσένκο: 

_Είναι πολύ νωρίς για τον Δεξιό Τομέα να κινηθεί εναντίον της νέας κυβέρνησης — δεν έχει την αναγκαία υποστήριξη. Αλλά η ομάδα αυτή μπορεί να ηγηθεί μιας νέας εξέγερσης στην περίπτωση μιας ραγδαίας και βαθιάς οικονομικής κρίσης. Εν τη απουσία οποιασδήποτε ισχυρής αριστερής δύναμης στην Ουκρανία, την κοινωνική διαμαρτυρία θα την εκμεταλλευτούν οι δεξιοί λαϊκιστές._

Και μιλά για τον Δεξιό Τομέα, όχι για το Σβομπόντα που είναι στην κυβέρνηση.


----------



## Marinos (Mar 10, 2014)

Costas said:


> Διαφωνείς κάθετα δηλαδή ότι το μπολσεβίκικο κόμμα επέβαλε στη Ρωσία επί 70 και πάνω χρόνια τη μονοκομματική του πολιτική και ιδεολογική δικτατορία (και τρομοκρατία). Μάλιστα... *Είναι μετά να μη λέω "Ποιοι μιλάνε για φασισμό!!!" ;*



Δύσκολα θα υποστηρίξεις, αγαπητέ Κώστα, ότι με αυτή την φράση δεν με αποκάλεσες φασίστα. Εγώ ωστόσο, παρά την όπως λες πάγια τακτική του Κρεμλίνου με την οποία είμαι οπωσδήποτε κοντύτερα απ' ό,τι εσύ, δεν θα κάνω το ίδιο. Αλλά μάλλον, πάλι σιβυλλικά μιλάω...


----------



## nickel (Mar 10, 2014)

Έτσι που πάμε, Ουκρανίας τόπος θα καταντήσει η Λέξι...  (Ενώ θα έπρεπε να είναι ":)".)


----------



## Costas (Mar 10, 2014)

Καθόλου δύσκολα, αγαπητέ Μαρίνε. Πόσο πιο καθαρά να το κάνω; "Μιλάνε για φασισμό και οι υποστηριχτές της ΕΣΣΔ!"


----------



## Palavra (Mar 14, 2014)

Crimea: Putin vs. Reality, το τρίτο στη σειρά κείμενο του Timothy Snyder


----------



## Costas (Mar 14, 2014)

Την ίδια στιγμή, στη Μολδαβία...(transitions)


----------



## Costas (Mar 16, 2014)

Ukrainian or Russian?: Language gets political in Ukraine (ndtv/AFP μέσω glosinform)


----------



## Marinos (Mar 16, 2014)

Costas said:


> Καθόλου δύσκολα, αγαπητέ Μαρίνε. Πόσο πιο καθαρά να το κάνω; "Μιλάνε για φασισμό και οι υποστηριχτές της ΕΣΣΔ!"



Έλα ντε! Ας μιλήσουν οι βετεράνοι των Waffen SS και ο υπουργός που θα παρελάσει μαζί τους στη Λετονία.


----------



## Costas (Mar 16, 2014)

Soviet occupation of Latvia in 1940


----------



## Marinos (Mar 16, 2014)

Δικαιολογημένοι λοιπόν οι Λετονοί των Waffen SS. Πάω πάσο.*
(Πλάκα πλάκα, η ιστορία της προσοβιετικής Λετονίας έχει διάφορα ιστορικά ανάλογα).

*Τουλάχιστον οι Ιρλανδοί συνεργάτες δεν οραματίζονταν μια ναζιστική Ιρλανδία...


----------



## Costas (Mar 16, 2014)

Και οι Άραβες, και ο μουφτής της Ιερουσαλήμ, ήταν με τον Χίτλερ. Και οι Άραβες σήμερα είναι όλοι αρνητές του Ολοκαυτώματος. Λοιπόν; Αν αρνείσαι να αναγνωρίσεις την εθνική διάσταση των συμπαρατάξεων σε συνθήκες πολέμου και σύνθλιψης των αδύναμων λαών από τις διάφορες μεγάλες ιμπεριαλιστικές δυνάμεις, άμα δεν θες να αναγνωρίσεις ότι στην πραγματική πολιτική ο εχθρός του δυνάστη μου είναι φίλος μου, και θες να πέσει το επίπεδο σε μια κολοκυθιά γύρω από το ποιος είναι πιο "φασίστας", εγώ δεν θα πάρω. Εγώ δεν είπα ότι δεν υπάρχουν φασίστες από κει, είπα ότι αυτοί που τους κατηγορούν δεν έχουν την έξωθεν καλή μαρτυρία ώστε να το λένε, καθώς είναι οι ίδιοι αυτό που υποκριτικά κατηγορούν (Πούτιν, Ντρούγκιν, κλπ.). Η συζήτηση έτσι όπως έχει εξελιχτεί δεν με ενδιαφέρει. Ούτε σε είπα φασίστα εσένα (για να αναφερθώ σε κάτι που είπες προ ημερών), μη βάζεις λόγια στο στόμα μου, σε παρακαλώ. Άμα θέλω να πω κάτι, θα το πω ο ίδιος.


----------



## Marinos (Mar 16, 2014)

Πολλά ερωτήματα αν επιμείνουμε στην κουβέντα. Οι Άραβες (όπως και οι Ινδοί του Νάγκαλαντ, π.χ.) εμπίπτουν στο παράδειγμα των Ιρλανδών (όπως, υποθέτω, και οι ρωσόφωνοι της Ουκρανίας τώρα), όπου ο εχθρός του δυνάστη είναι φίλος. Για τους SS της Βαλτικής και το όραμά τους, δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει αναλογία.

Αλλά, να πω την αλήθεια, ούτε εγώ έχω όρεξη για αυτή την κολοκυθιά, που μου θυμίζει το πώς η λέξη «φασίστας» χρησιμοποιούνταν σε κάθε ευκαιρία εναντίον του αντιπάλου μέχρι που έχασε το νόημά της. Και ξαναδιαβάζοντας όσα έχω γράψει εδώ (λίγα), όχι, δεν έχω να προσθέσω κάτι.


----------



## Costas (Mar 19, 2014)

(Το Βήμα)
Εκατοντάδες Τάταροι της Κριμαίας συγκεντρώθηκαν την Τρίτη κοντά στη Συμφερόπολη για την κηδεία 38χρονου μέλους της μουσουλμανικής μειονότητας, ο οποίος όπως καταγγέλλουν απήχθη και βασανίστηκε μέχρι θανάτου γιατί συμμετείχε σε διαδήλωση κατά της Ρωσίας. Ο θάνατός του έχει προκαλέσει στην κοινότητα των Τατάρων οργή και φόβο ότι θα δεχτούν αντίποινα για την εναντίωσή τους στην προσάρτηση της χερσονήσου στη Ρωσία.

Την ίδια στιγμή, οι φιλορωσικές αρχές της Κριμαίας δηλώνουν ότι θα απαιτήσουν από τους Τάταρους την περιοχής την επιστροφή εκτάσεων που «έχουν καταλάβει παράνομα».

Ο 38χρονος Ρεσάτ Αμέτοφ είχε εξαφανιστεί την 3η Μαρτίου και η σορός του βρέθηκε το Σάββατο σε ένα δάσος, 20 χιλιόμετρα από τη Συμφερόπολη, την παραμονή του δημοψηφίσματος που οργανώθηκε για την προσάρτηση της Αυτόνομης Ουκρανικής Δημοκρατίας στη Ρωσία.

Εξέχοντα μέλη της κοινότητας των Τατάρων επιβεβαιώνουν ότι ο άνδρας, πατέρας τριών παιδιών, βασανίστηκε μέχρι θανάτου αφού είχε συμμετάσχει στις κινητοποιήσεις κατά του δημοψηφίσματος.

Οι Τάταροι, μουσουλμάνοι που αντιπροσωπεύουν το 12-15% του τοπικού πληθυσμού, απείχαν μαζικά από το δημοψήφισμα της Κυριακής για την προσάρτηση της Κριμαίας στη Ρωσία, στην οποία αντιτίθενται κατά τη συντριπτική τους πλειονότητα.

Περίπου 300 άνθρωποι συγκεντρώθηκαν την Τρίτη σε ένα νεκροταφείο κοντά στη Συμφερόπολη προκειμένου να αποτίσουν φόρο τιμής στον Αμέτοφ, η σορός του οποίου ήταν τυλιγμένη σε ένα πράσινο σάβανο.

«Τον χτύπησαν με βία» κατήγγειλε η θεία του Ζέρα Καντίροβα. «Είπαν ότι θα διεξαχθεί έρευνα, αλλά δε γνωρίζουμε εάν είναι αλήθεια» δήλωσε η ίδια στο Γαλλικό Πρακτορείο.

Πολλοί εκπρόσωποι του κοινοβουλίου των Τατάρων στην Κριμαία, του Μέντζλις, είχαν προειδοποιήσει το πλήθος έναντι κάθε απόπειρας αντιποίνων.

Η οργάνωση προάσπισης των ανθρωπίνων δικαιωμάτων Human Rights Watch, βασιζόμενη σε έναν οικείο του, ανέφερε ότι μάρτυρες είχαν δει τον Αμέτοφ για τελευταία φορά κατά τη διάρκεια μιας διαδήλωσης στην κεντρική πλατεία της Συμφερόπολης, της πρωτεύουσας της Κριμαίας, πριν τον απομακρύνουν άνδρες με στολές.

Η μη κυβερνητική οργάνωση έχει ζητήσει από τις νέες φιλορωσικές αρχές της Κριμαίας να διεξάγουν έρευνα για τον θάνατό του, που αντανακλά σύμφωνα με τη HRW «το κλίμα της αυθαιρεσίας» που κυριαρχεί στην χερσόνησο εδώ και μία εβδομάδα.

Το περιστατικό έχει προκαλέσει έντονα συναισθήματα στην Ουκρανία, όπου έχουν καταγραφεί πολλές περιπτώσεις βασανιστηρίων σε βάρος ακτιβιστών του κινήματος αμφισβήτησης που οδήγησε στην αποπομπή του προέδρου Βίκτορ Γιανουκόβιτς. Ένας εξ αυτών είχε βρεθεί νεκρός τον Ιανουάριο σε δάσος σε προάστιο του Κιέβου.

Οι Τάταροι καλούνται να επιστρέψουν εκτάσεις

Οι νέες, φιλορωσικές αρχές της Κριμαίας εξετάζουν το ενδεχόμενο να πάρουν πίσω ορισμένες εκτάσεις τις οποίες, όπως αναφέρουν, κατέλαβαν «παρανόμως» οι Τάταροι της περιοχής, ανακοίνωσε την Τρίτη ο αντιπρόεδρος της κυβέρνησης της χερσονήσου, Ρουστάμ Τεμιργκάλιεφ.

«Θα τους ζητήσουμε να απελευθερώσουν ένα τμήμα των εδαφών [που κατέχουν] γιατί το χρειαζόμαστε για τα κοινωνικά προγράμματά μας» είπε ο Τεμιργκάλιεφ στο ρωσικό πρακτορείο RIA Novosti. Όπως υποστήριξε, πολλές εκτάσεις, κυρίως στη Συμφερόπολη, την πρωτεύουσα της χερσονήσου, έχουν καταληφθεί παράνομα από τους Τατάρους.

Το 1994 [sic· = 1944] οι Τάταροι της Κριμαίας, χαρακτηρισμένοι ως συνεργάτες των ναζί, εξορίστηκαν μαζικά στην κεντρική Ασία, κατ' εντολή του Ιωσήφ Στάλιν. Τους δόθηκε η άδεια να επιστρέψουν στη χερσόνησο μετά το 1989. Σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις εγκαταστάθηκαν σε εκτάσεις που δεν τους ανήκαν πλέον αφού μετά τον διωγμό τους είχαν δοθεί σε άλλους.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 19, 2014)

Ποια παρενέργεια των ουκρανικών πρόλαβε κι έχει αντίκτυπο στην Ελλάδα;
http://www.athensvoice.gr/article/ειδήσεις/ευρωμπάσκετ-2015-στην-ελλάδα


----------



## Costas (Mar 21, 2014)

Από άρθρο της ΝΥΤ για τη Γιούλια Τιμοσένκο (που δεν είναι φυσική ξανθιά!...):

A presidential preference poll by one of Ukraine’s leading research institutions, SOCIS, put her third, at 9.7 percent, well behind Petro Poroshenko, 48, an oligarch known as the chocolate king, who is pro-European but politically independent, with 21.7 percent. Vitali V. Klitschko, the former boxer, 42, came second with 14.6 percent. The poll’s margin of error is 2.2 percentage points.


----------



## Costas (Mar 22, 2014)

*A Forced Rethink*
(Transitions Online)
The crisis in Ukraine has pushed politicians and businesspeople in Central Europe to reconsider engagement with Russia. 
by Martin Ehl	18 March 2014

A ceremony took place a month ago in the South Korean port of Ulsan that for the current Ukrainian situation carries heavy weight. Lithuanian President Dalia Grybauskaite christened there an enormous storage vessel, named Independence, which the Norwegian company Hoegh LNG and the Korean company Hyundai built after an order from the Lithuanian government. At the end of the year Independence will dock on the banks of the Lithuanian port of Klaipeda, becoming a floating terminal for receiving liquefied gas. Lithuania should then become truly independent of the monopolistic and overpriced supplies from Russia’s Gazprom. Lithuanians are now paying about one-third more for their gas than is the norm in other EU countries.

At the end of this year, the Poles are also set to complete a long-planned project for a terminal for liquefied gas and have already contracted gas supplies from Qatar. So, they, too, will get some relief from Russian pressure. However, as there are no connecting pipes, they will not be able to export the gas to their Central European neighbors.

The debate about EU sanctions against Russia is a sensitive topic among European economists and entrepreneurs, especially those in the EU states of Central Europe, which are extremely dependent on Russian gas and other raw materials.

But it’s not just about raw materials. Russia and Ukraine are, for Polish, Czech, and Hungarian manufacturers, important and growing markets. For example, shares of the Hungarian pharmaceutical producer Richter Gedeon have sharply declined in the past month mainly because the Russian and Ukrainian markets are crucial for this company. For a while now, Polish and Lithuanian producers of meat and meat products have faced obstruction and import bans to the Russian market.

Even before the gas crisis in the winter of 2009, when Russian gas stopped flowing through Ukraine to Europe, the critics of Russia among Central European politicians earned the label of being Russophobes, not worth listening to. Polish President Lech Kaczynski, who died in an April 2010 plane crash, was the last to push hard in the EU on the subject of energy security in relation to Russia.

The debate about sanctions against Moscow has reopened the subject of economic relations with Russia. On the one hand it’s a tempting marketing – in a way irreplaceable for states hit hard by the financial crisis – but on the other, even without the escalation in Ukraine, an extremely risky one.

But by all indicators, it seems appropriate to use the past tense now when talking about those relations.

Even though, for example, the Hungarian government agreed with the Kremlin shortly before the Ukraine crisis on a loan to build two blocks of a nuclear power plant, it will be much more difficult for the political class and businesses to consider tying themselves more closely to the Russian market (and therefore the government). The political risk there has radically increased. And some Czech government ministers are already talking about how, under the current situation, it is unthinkable that the Russian-Czech consortium MIR.12000 would build two new blocks of the Czech nuclear power plant Temelin.

Gas pipelines among Poland, the Czech Republic, and Slovakia will not be built in a month, just as Polish meat manufacturers or Hungarian pharmaceutical companies within that time will not find new markets to replace the Russian ones. But the Russian advance on Ukraine and the more or less open aggression in the spirit of old realpolitik have undoubtedly forced economists and entrepreneurs to start to think about strategic and long-term issues.

Similarly, German companies, which often have a number of major suppliers in Central Europe, are rethinking their engagement in the East. Last week, Chancellor Angela Merkel downplayed the damage that trade disruption with Russia would cause to German businesses, comparing her country’s 76 billion euros ($106 billion) trade with Russia to that with the much smaller Czech Republic, worth more than 60 billion euros.

“It [Russian business] shows a certain size but it is not large enough to have an impact on the whole German economic engagement,” she said. She was backed up by representatives of German business groups.

Merkel thus strengthened the hand of those who argue that EU members will feel the hit from any Russian economic retaliation for EU sanctions, but that it will be only short-term. The Russian economy would suffer more in the long term. With his threats of nationalizing the assets of EU companies in Russia, the Russian president is testing how soft or how hard Europeans want to be or know how to be toward Russia.

In the current crisis the Lithuanian president belongs among the loudest critics of Russia. The tough Russian approach forced Vilnius to act, secure itself a source of gas, and not just wait until all the Baltic countries agreed on the shared construction of an LNG terminal and the project received support from Brussels. Lithuanians know that it is necessary to go from words to actions. This is why Independence is waiting a tumultuous welcome in Klaipeda.

_Martin Ehl is the foreign editor of the Czech daily Hospodarske noviny, where this column originally appeared. He tweets at @MartinCZV4EU. 
Translated by Anna Kotlabova._


----------



## Costas (Mar 22, 2014)

Questions and Answers: Russia, Ukraine, and International Humanitarian and Human Rights Law (Human Rights Watch)
Crimea: Attacks, ‘Disappearances’ by Illegal Forces (HRW -14 Μαρτίου)


----------



## nickel (Mar 25, 2014)

Την ίδια ώρα, στην Ουκρανία

*Ukraine far-right leader Muzychko dies 'in police raid'*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oleksandr_Muzychko


----------



## Costas (Mar 25, 2014)

Έχουμε (είχαμε  ) την ίδια τυπολογία φαλάκρας...


----------



## Costas (Mar 26, 2014)

*Workers fear for the future in Ukraine's industrial east*
Donbass's miners and factory workers are concerned what the geopolitical tug of war means for them
(The Guardian)
Και κάτι για τη "δική μας" Μαριούπολη από το άρθρο:
Down the road from Donetsk is the port of Mariupol, home to two of Ukraine's biggest steel factories. Mariupol, on the sea of Azov, has previously shipped its exports to Bulgaria, Italy and Turkey. Russia, however, now controls Crimea's Kerch Strait, a narrow sea lane connecting the Azov and Black seas. It has also captured practically all of Ukraine's navy. Would Mariupol still be able to function as a port? "The honest answer is that nobody knows," said a lecturer at Mariupol's technical university, Vladislav Mazur.


----------



## Costas (Mar 27, 2014)

*Ukrainians should expect gas price hikes, subsidies for poorest citizens* (Kyiv Post)


----------



## Costas (Mar 28, 2014)

*Whoever wins election on 25 May will face tough task of enforcing harsh austerity measures in return for $18bn aid*

*Crowded presidential field already shaping up for May 25 election*


----------



## Costas (Mar 29, 2014)

Από τις αρχές Μαρτίου, η ανοιχτή επιστολή Εβραίων της Ουκρανίας προς τον Πούτιν, "thanks but no thanks". (Σύμφωνα με την Kyiv Post, δημοσιεύτηκε ως πληρωμένη καταχώριση σε 3 εφημερίδες, ΝΥΤ κ.ά. και φέρει 222 υπογραφές)


----------



## Costas (Mar 29, 2014)

Τίτλοι από την Kyiv Post:

The delegates of a congress of Crimean Tatars plan to adopt a resolution titled "On the Crimean Tatar people's right to self-determination on their historical territory in Crimea," according to Refat Chubarov, the chairman of the Majilis of Crimean Tatars. 

Ο Κλιτσκό στηρίζει Ποροσένκο για πρόεδρο και ο ίδιος θα κατέβει για δήμαρχος του Κιέβου.

Το Κόμμα των Περιοχών διαγράφει τους Γιανουκόβιτς, Αζάροφ, Κλυμένκο, Αρμπούζοφ.

Πρόσφυγες της Κριμαίας φτάνουν στο Λβιφ (με την μπούρκα και όλα). (The Economist)
He and his wife had moved to Crimea in 1992 from Uzbekistan, where their parents had been sent during Stalin’s deportation of the Crimean Tatars in 1944. They worked in construction and got on well with the local Russians. Then the Russian soldiers took over last month. “Now Russians are squabbling over how they will divide up the houses of their Tatar neighbours,” said Kerim’s 21-year-old son. “Even those who are still there.”


----------



## Costas (Mar 29, 2014)

Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχουν πολλές περιπτώσεις που οι ηγέτες των ΗΠΑ και της Ρωσίας ουσιαστικά έχουν διαλεχθεί μεταξύ τους, εις επήκοον όλων, με προσωπικές τους ομιλίες, σε διαφορετικά, φυσικά, ακροατήρια, ανακατεύοντας τις αλήθειες με τα ψέματα, ως είθισται. Το θέμα, η Κριμαία και η Ουκρανία. Μου φαίνεται αρκετά ιστορικό, οπότε ας υπάρχουν εδώ τα δύο κείμενα, του Πούτιν προς τη Δούμα στις 19 Μαρτίου και του Ομπάμα προς την "ευρωπαϊκή νεολαία" στις 26 Μαρτίου, στις Βρυξέλλες.

President Putin's address to Parliament over Crimea (RT)

Remarks by the [US] President in Address to European Youth (The White House)


----------



## SBE (Mar 29, 2014)

Costas said:


> Πρόσφυγες της Κριμαίας φτάνουν στο Λβιφ (με την μπούρκα και όλα). (The Economist)


Βλέπω τη φωτογραφία κι αναρωτιέμαι εβδομήντα χρόνια ΕΣΣΔ, και αυτά τα χούγια δεν κατάφεραν να τα εκσυγχρονίσουν, τι ελπίδα έχουμε με τις καπιταλιστικές μεθόδους; :scared:

ΥΓ Ελπίζω να μην ακούσω γκρίνιες ότι δεν δείχνω σεβασμό στο δικαίωμα του συνανθρώπου μου να επιλέγει ελεύθερα (ναι, καλά) να κυκλοφορεί σαν συνδυασμός νίντζα και Νταρθ Βέιντερ. Ποιό Ουζμπεκιστάν; Στο Β. Πόλο έπρεπε να τους είχαν στείλει :curse::curse::angry:


----------



## Costas (Mar 29, 2014)

SBE said:


> Βλέπω τη φωτογραφία κι αναρωτιέμαι εβδομήντα χρόνια ΕΣΣΔ, και αυτά τα χούγια δεν κατάφεραν να τα εκσυγχρονίσουν, τι ελπίδα έχουμε με τις καπιταλιστικές μεθόδους; :scared:


Δεν ξέρω αν αυτή η "στολή" συνηθιζόταν παλιά. Γενικά, δεν γνωρίζω ούτε ποια είναι σήμερα η πολιτιστική ταυτότητα των Τατάρων της Κριμαίας, για να είμαι ειλικρινής. Απλώς είδα τη φωτογραφία που ομολογώ ότι μου έκανε εντύπωση, δεν το περίμενα. Ελπίζω καταρχήν να είναι αυθεντική.



SBE said:


> ΥΓ Ελπίζω να μην ακούσω γκρίνιες ότι δεν δείχνω σεβασμό στο δικαίωμα του συνανθρώπου μου να επιλέγει ελεύθερα (ναι, καλά) να κυκλοφορεί σαν συνδυασμός νίντζα και Νταρθ Βέιντερ. Ποιό Ουζμπεκιστάν; Στο Β. Πόλο έπρεπε να τους είχαν στείλει :curse::curse::angry:


Θα ακούσεις, γιατί με την τελευταία πρότασή σου I couldn't disagree more. Τέτοιου είδους "δια ταύτα" ούτε για πλάκα μεταξύ φίλων σε ιδιωτικό χώρο δεν μου πάει να τα λέω, με το συμπάθιο.


----------



## SBE (Mar 30, 2014)

Εγώ είμαι politically incorrect και ό,τι άλλο αρνητικό θες να μου προσάψεις, οπότε δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, αντιπάθησέ με ελεύθερα.


----------



## Costas (Mar 30, 2014)

Δεν είναι θέμα να σε αντιπαθήσω ή όχι, απλά ήθελα να αποστασιοποιηθώ εγώ προσωπικά. Ο αντιισλαμισμός στο όνομα των δυτικών αξιών, οι οποίες συμφύρονται στη συγκεκριμένη ρητορεία με τις αξίες του Διαφωτισμού αλλά συχνά είναι το αντίθετό τους, έχει γίνει καραμέλα της δεξιάς στη Δύση. Παρότι είμαι κι εγώ πολέμιος της μπούρκας και γενικά του ισλαμικού (και του χριστιανικού και του ινδουιστικού και του κομουνιστικού και του ελευθεριακού) φονταμενταλισμού, αρνούμαι κατηγορηματικά να επιτρέψω να μου κλείσουν το μάτι οι πάσης φύσεως αντιισλαμικοί δήθεν δημοκράτες δεξιοί. Και, ασχέτως του αν εσύ ανήκεις ή δεν ανήκεις σε αυτή την κατηγορία, εγώ θεωρώ ότι τέτοιου είδους δημόσια σχόλια σαν και το δικό σου –που εσύ το ονομάζεις politically incorrect αλλά εγώ το ονομάζω politically odious– τραβάνε τις....σφήκες. Και εγώ σε τέτοια σφηκοφωλιά δεν θέλω να συγκαταλεχθώ ούτε να βρεθώ.


----------



## Costas (Mar 31, 2014)

*Ukraine's Darth Vader bids to lead nation to the dark side*
Sith lord runs for president as candidate of Ukrainian Internet party, vowing to 'make an empire out of a republic'
(AFP μέσω Guardian)

As Ukraine battles to stave off dark forces of its own, the Star Wars villain Darth Vader announced at the weekend he was running for president in a bid to restore glory to the downtrodden nation.

The Sith lord, or at least an unnamed costumed protester often seen on Kiev's Independence Square flanked by his loyal stormtroopers during the winter protests, has been chosen as the official candidate of the Ukrainian Internet party (UIP) which has become known for its theatrical public stunts.

"After winning intra-party primaries by a landslide, comrade Vader will be our party's candidate," said the UIP leader, Dmitry Golubov, who spent time in prison after being convicted of using the internet to run a credit card fraud scheme.

Encased in black armour, with a black mask and cape, the party's Darth Vader has been involved in several political actions in the country.

In November 2013 he was carried by his stormtroopers to Odessa city hall where he declared himself mayor.

According to local media reports he has also reportedly demanded a plot of land to park his spaceship.

"I alone can make an empire out of a republic, to restore former glory, to return lost territories and pride for this country," Vader said in a party statement.

The party said it had paid the required 2.5m hryvnia (£136,000) registration fee for its unusual candidate.

Ukraine is holding a snap presidential election on 25 May after parliament ousted the pro-Moscow leader Viktor Yanukovych as a result of bloody street protests against his government.

The UIP was registered in 2010 and aims to create an electronic government in Ukraine, transition to digital media and offer free computer courses to all citizens.

Οι φωτογραφίες έχουν πολλή πλάκα.


----------



## SBE (Mar 31, 2014)

Από τον τίτλο νόμισα ότι ήταν πρόωρο πρωταπριλιάτικο.


----------



## Costas (Mar 31, 2014)

Ένα γρήγορο πορτρέτο του Ποροσένκο από το Forbes, που θεωρείται το φαβορί για πρόεδρος της Ουκρανίας στις εκλογές του ερχόμενου Μαΐου.

*The Willy Wonka Of Ukraine Is Now The Leading Presidential Candidate*

Billionaire Petro Poroshenko might be known as The Chocolate King in his native Ukraine, but there’s nothing sugary about his steely resolve. He’s long been a high-profile politician–in addition to running the candy business–and now he’s poised to become the next Ukrainian president.

Poroshenko, 48, was second in the polls before first-place contender Vitali Klitschko dropped out of the race this weekend and threw his support behind Poroshenko. That leaves Poroshenko with a strong lead ahead of Yulia Tymoshenko, the one-time prime minister jailed by the recently overthrown Ukrainian government.

Known for a pragmatic attitude, Poroshenko served under both pro-Western and pro-Russian government as a member of parliament. But he was a strong supporter of the revolution that deposed dictator Viktor Yanukovych and has advocated for greater trade with Europe after Russia banned his chocolates.

He believes his wide business interests, which stretch beyond Roshen, his candy company, to media, shipping and agriculture, have given him the skills necessary to rebuild the broken Ukranian economy and government. “I have experience in how to build up a new investment climate,” he told The New York Times. “I know how to build zero tolerance to corruption. I know how to build a court system. I know how to create a positive, absolutely new page of Ukrainian history.”

Worth $1.3 billion by our calculations, Poroshenko got his start selling cocoa beans, then bought several confectionery plants on the cheap during a privatization wave and combined them into Roshen in 1995. Today Roshen brings in $1 billion in revenue from a variety of products–truffles, milk-chocolate bars, jellied hard candy, taffy, candied nuts. They’re sold across Asia, North Africa and Europe. Poroshenko has always eyed tighter ties with Europe: his first shop opened in Budapest, Hungary.

(Forbes doesn’t include kings, queens or despots on our Rich List when the fortune behind a head of state’s wealth is indistinguishable from his or her countries’ assets. For example, we don’t rank Thai King Bhumidol Adulyadej: his $30 billion-plus fortune comes from his control of the monarchy. However, when business leaders like Poroshenko earn their money separate from their country’s coffers and then assume power, we’ll continue to count their fortunes. Additional examples include recently departed Chilean President Sebastian Pinera and former Italian Prime Minister Silvio Berlusconi.)

Another major Poroshenko holding is a TV station, Kanal 5. The 11-year-old network has earned a reputation for fair, accurate coverage, and helped broadcast the events of the past winter.

In the political arena, Poroshenko, a Kiev State University graduate with a degree in international relations, has played a number of roles. After his initial election to parliament in 1998, he supported the pro-Russian government before leaving it for opposition leader Viktor Yushchenko. Yushchenko became president during the Orange Revolution in 2005, and Poroshenko was a foreign minister in his government from 2009 to 2010. He kept his seat in parliament when Yanukovych, the recently ousted president, took office in 2010. Poroshenko was briefly in 2012 an economic minister under Yanukovych.

When street protests began around Yanukovych’s heavy-handed rule, Poroshenko tried his best to keep the situation from worsening. He clambered onto a backhoe to stop a demonstrator from plowing into police, and tried to start talks with the pro-Russian government in Crimea–only to be heckled in the streets by Russian supporters in the Crimean city of Simferopol. Crime has since voted to join Russia, a move seen by Western observers as little more than an rubber-stamped annexation by Russia.

Now that Poroshekno seems ready to claim the country’s top job for himself, he has voiced nothing but icey determination to stop Russia from seizing additional power from Ukraine. “If the aggression continues against the rest of the country,” he says, “the Ukrainian Army will open fire.”


----------



## Costas (Mar 31, 2014)

Νά και κάτι για τη νεολαία, αν και φτωχό (και τσουπ! και η Ελλάδα· λείπει ο Μάης απ' τη Σαρακοστή;):

*Ukraine crisis: Among the young, disappointment runs high*
After the revolts, angry streets of discontent stretch from Venezuela to Beirut to Greece
By Nahlah Ayed, CBC News Posted: Mar 31, 2014

I did not ask her name. We were off duty, out for a rare meal. We made small talk with her near the end of the evening.

She looked at home behind a counter strewn with the trappings of an Italian restaurant — a wine decanter, bread sticks, an antique scale. 

But this was Kyiv. On the television were disturbing images of a youth with a bruised face, apparently beaten up. We ask her what it was all about.

The smiling, 20-something face suddenly crumples in defeat, like a lamp abruptly turned off.

“The news is all bad,” she says, absentmindedly as she stared up at the television. “I don’t know why I came back.”

Kyiv was home, but she was pining for Washington, where she had studied the hospitality business. She had returned to Ukraine, hopeful that things had changed.

They had, but for the worse.

The city that started Ukraine’s revolution, and gave dozens of young lives to it, now finds itself at the centre of something far messier: a territorial dispute with a powerful neighbour, an economic mess, and an ongoing international wrangle.

After the highs of revolution, the disappointment in Ukraine is deep. And it echoes the disillusionment that has become, in many parts of the world, the hallmark of a tortured generation.

The discontent stretches from the angry streets of Venezuela to Beirut to Greece — where disappointed young people are emigrating in the thousands again in search of an economy that will accommodate their ambitions.

But it’s worst in a place like Kyiv. Or Egypt, where the thunderous promise of change in Tahrir Square made way for chaos, bloodshed, and now, a fierce crackdown that has, according to one estimate, led to the imprisonment of more than 16,000 and the death or injury of 20,000 since it started last July.

Ukraine is not Egypt — far from it — but among young people, the sentiment is the same: a profound sense of being let down.

That may be a bigger peril facing Ukraine’s future than just about any other. 

*Revolutionaries to soldiers*

Though it doesn’t often come up in formal interviews, for many the setback has triggered both disappointment and contingency plans: especially for emigration. Ukrainians are highly mobile, and young people who successfully thrived abroad before may now be looking to return.

But the tension with Russia that followed the revolution has also galvanized some Ukrainian youth, turning them from revolutionaries into activists, and in some cases, even into soldiers.

Much of the focus has been on the country’s beleaguered and under-resourced army. We met young people in Donetsk, in Eastern Ukraine, who volunteered to gather supplies and drive them to spots near the border where soldiers — most of the same age — languish in fields waiting for the Russian threat to materialize.

On the day we met them, they had gathered rain jackets, food, clothing and medicine to take to the troops.

The very act is rooted in a sense of abandonment.

“Sometimes I think our army is lost, and everyone forgets about it, even in government,” said Lena Glazunova, whose own home is hostile terrain. Her parents oppose the revolution and want Donetsk to rejoin Russia.

“I was born in the Soviet Union, too, but I became older in Ukraine … I need to defend my country.”

That need comes in different forms. At the border between mainland Ukraine and Crimea, we met a group of young Ukrainians building a huge stage, preparing for a concert to support their troops.

It was the day after Russian President Vladimir Putin signed the law annexing Crimea into the Russian fold.

Behind the singers on the stage was a huge sign saying “Crimea is Ukraine.”

Ahead of them is a Ukrainian military base sandwiched between the highway and the sea, complete with trenches, guns, and soldiers — the intended audience.

“Ukrainian people support Ukrainian soldiers, it’s a fight for Ukraine,” said Nikolai Feldman, one of the organizers.

The concert was being broadcast on local radio, but only a handful of teenagers turned up. A lone soldier walked up closer and stood across the highway to watch.

*The new reality*

In Kyiv especially, though, the disappointment lurks everywhere you look. Especially in the way the international community has responded to the crisis with Ukraine’s far more powerful neighbour. Many here feel they’ve been left alone to contend with the new reality.

“We’ve had so many statements, like ‘We are concerned, we are deeply concerned.’ We have a stock of them for the next 300 years,” said Ukrainian MP Lesya Orobets, who has been in parliament since 2007. She is all of 31 years old.

We speak in the lobby of a hotel on Independence Square that had been used as a makeshift hospital and morgue when the protests were at their height and the old regime deployed snipers.

The sense of loss still hangs in the air.

“What I do regret is I have a masters degree in international law, and now I know it’s not working.”

It’s one among many regrets here. Ukraine’s — and Greece’s and Egypt’s — challenge is to tip the balance among their young from regret to hope.

In Ukraine, it means helping them understand that revolution must be judged in the long term.

It isn’t easy without some proof of progress in the short term that shows their sacrifices have actually been worth it.


----------



## Costas (Apr 1, 2014)

Οι τελευταίες αράδες που έχουν προστεθεί στο άρθρο της Wikipedia σε σχέση με τους ελεύθερους σκοπευτές του Μαϊντάν:

Hennadiy Moskal, a former deputy head of Ukraine's main security agency, the SBU, and of the Ministry of Internal Affairs, suggested in an interview published in the Ukrainian newspaper Dzerkalo Tizhnya that snipers from the MIA and SBU were responsible for the shootings, not foreign agents, acting on contingency plans dating back to Soviet times, stating:[228][229]

_"In addition to this, snipers received orders to shoot not only protesters, but also police forces. This was all done in order to escalate the conflict, in order to justify the police operation to clear Maidan."_

He further suggested that the current minister of Internal Affairs, Avakov, and the chairman of the SBU, Nalivaichenko, were, although not responsible for the killings, covering them up and protecting the personnel that actually planned and carried out the operation, in order to prevent backlash against the ministry and to avoid prestige loss.[229] Interior Minister Avakov has stated that the conflict was provoked by a 'non-Ukrainian' third party, and that an investigation was ongoing.[73]


----------



## Costas (Apr 1, 2014)

*Ukraine Moves to Disarm Paramilitary Groups*
By ANDREW ROTH (NYT) APRIL 1, 2014

KIEV, Ukraine — Ukraine’s Parliament on Tuesday ordered law enforcement agencies to immediately disarm unofficial paramilitary groups, signaling growing resolve in the interim government to confront nationalists and other vigilantes who played a big role in the overthrow of Viktor F. Yanukovych, the country’s pro-Kremlin former president who was deposed more than a month ago.

The bill, introduced and passed unanimously, ordered both the Interior Ministry and the Security Service of Ukraine, the country’s successor to the K.G.B., to disarm the groups because of the “aggravation of the crime situation and systematic provocations on the part of foreigners in southeastern Ukraine and in Kiev.”

The attempt to further consolidate control domestically came as Russia delivered yet another blow to the fledgling Ukraine government, which the Kremlin regards as illegal. Gazprom, the Russian state gas giant, announced a 40 percent increase in the price of natural gas sold to Ukraine, which is heavily dependent on Russia for its gas supply.

The passage of the anti-paramilitary bill comes as tensions in Kiev, the Ukrainian capital, have grown between nationalist groups who continue to patrol the main squares of the city and Arsen Avakov, the country’s new interior minister.

A member of Right Sector, arguably the largest and best-organized ultranationalist group in Kiev, was accused of opening fire with a pistol on the city’s main square on Monday evening during a dispute with members of other self-defense groups.

After the incident, police officers armed with automatic rifles surrounded the group’s headquarters at a downtown hotel and began negotiations. Just after dawn on Tuesday morning, members of the group, many in military fatigues and balaclavas, boarded buses and left for a “training ground” outside the city, according to local news and video reports.

“What should the minister do?” Mr. Avakov wrote in a post on his Facebook page, which has become a clearinghouse for information on police activity since he took office. “Correctly, I gave the order to blockade the gang and detain those who were guilty.”

In Moscow, Alexei Miller, the head of Gazprom, said Tuesday that Russia would revoke a discount on gas prices granted as part of a financial lifeline granted to Mr. Yanukovych in December, raising the price to $385.50 per thousand cubic meters from $268.50 per thousand cubic meters.

Mr. Miller, in comments to reporters in Moscow, also said that Ukraine owed more than $1.7 billion to Gazprom alone. Prime Minister Dmitry A. Medvedev of Russia said last month that Ukraine’s overall debt to Russia was $16 billion.

----------------------
Patrick Reevell contributed reporting from Kiev, Ukraine.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 11, 2014)

Πώς η Κριμαία προσάρτησε τη Ρωσία

Του _*Κώστα Ράπτη *_

Συμπεριλαμβάνεται στα καθήκοντα των ρωσικών μυστικών υπηρεσιών και η διεξαγωγή δημοσκοπήσεων; Η απάντηση είναι θετική σύμφωνα με όσα εκ των υστέρων δήλωσε ο Vladimir Putin σχετικά με την προσάρτηση της Κριμαίας. Ο Ρώσος πρόεδρος δήλωσε ότι οριστικοποίησε τις αποφάσεις του, μόνο αφού έλαβε γνώση των αποτελεσμάτων μυστικών δημοσκοπήσεων τα οποία έφεραν το 80% του πληθυσμού της Κριμαίας (και ακόμη υψηλότερο ποσοστό στην πόλη της Σεβαστούπολης) να επιθυμεί την ένωση με τη Ρωσία. Τα ποσοστά αυτά, πρόσθεσε, αυξάνονταν διαρκώς, μέχρι που στην κάλπη του δημοψηφίσματος το “Ναι” κατέγραψε ποσοστό 97%. “Δεν είχαμε προβλέψει αυτή την εξέλιξη των γεγονότων. Ειλικρινά, μπορούσαμε να φανταστούμε ότι ο λαός σκεφτόταν έτσι, όμως δεν ήμασταν σίγουροι”, σχολίασε ο Putin, χαρακτηρίζοντας “ασυνήθιστο” το τελικό αποτέλεσμα του δημοψηφίσματος. 

Η πραγματικότητα είναι, βέβαια, στις λεπτομέρειές της πολύ πιο πεζή, όμως η εκδοχή του Putin έρχεται να στηρίξει σε γενικές γραμμές την εκδοχή του Boris Kagarlitsky (μαρξιστή αντιφρονούντος της σοβιετικής εποχής και νυν διευθυντή του Ινστιτούτου Μελετών της Παγκοσμιοποίησης στη Μόσχα) ότι ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ “η Κριμαία προσάρτησε τη Ρωσία”, και όχι το αντίθετο! 

Όπως εξηγεί ο Kagarlitsky, το αρχικό σχέδιο του Κρεμλίνου σε σχέση με την Κριμαία δεν προέβλεπε παρά την επανάληψη του σεναρίου της Υπερδνειστερίας και της Αμπχαζίας: δηλ. τη δημιουργία υπό την εγγύηση των ρωσικών όπλων μιας de facto ανεξάρτητης περιοχής, χωρίς διεθνή αναγνώριση, ως διαπραγματευτικό χαρτί έναντι του Κιέβου και της Δύσης. Μια τέτοια λύση είχε το επιπλέον πλεονέκτημα να απαλλάσσει τη Μόσχα από την ευθύνη της συντήρησης της Κριμαίας, όμως σε αυτό το σημείο η ελίτ της Σεβαστούπολης και της Συμφερόπολης είχε διαφορετικά σχέδια. 

Με αλλεπάλληλες κινήσεις χωρίς επιστροφή και με την ταχύτατη διεξαγωγή του δημοψηφίσματος προκατέλαβαν τόσο το Κίεβο όσο και τη Μόσχα, στην οποία πρόσφεραν ένα δώρο που δεν ήταν σε θέση (δεδομένου και του πατριωτικού πυρετού στην ρωσική κοινή γνώμη) να αρνηθεί. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι να επωμισθεί η ρωσική κεντρική διοίκηση ένα κόστος που συνήθως αρνείται να καταβάλει για τις λοιπές περιφέρειές της. Στο ρωσικό Διαδίκτυο κυκλοφορεί ήδη το αστείο ότι και άλλες ρωσικές επαρχίες επιθυμούν να προσαρτηθούν με τους όρους της Κριμαίας... 

Σύμφωνα με τον Kagarlitsky, η υπαγωγή της Κριμαίας στην Ουκρανία το 1954 δεν ήταν ένα “καπρίτσιο” του Khruschev, αλλά λογική συνέπεια του γεγονότος ότι η χερσόνησος στηρίζεται οικονομικά και ενεργειακά στην ουκρανική ενδοχώρα. Εξ ού και οι τριβές των κατοίκων της Κριμαίας με το Κίεβο αποτελούν σχετικά πρόσφατη υπόθεση, οφειλόμενη στην κατάρρευση τη ουκρανικής οικονομίας και διοίκησης. Οι ίδιοι υλικοί υπολογισμοί τροφοδότησαν την τωρινή στροφή προς τη Μόσχα. 

Το κόστος ενσωμάτωσης της Κριμαίας στη ρωσική οικονομία (πόσω μάλλον η πολιτική αναγκαιότητα να μεταβληθεί η χερσόνησος σε “βιτρίνα”) είναι μεγάλο, αλλά όχι ανυπέρβλητο, δεδομένων των αναπτυξιακών δυνατοτήτων της περιοχής, υποστηρίζει ο Kagarlitsky. Αν κάτι συνιστά πραγματικά πρόβλημα, αυτό είναι η “δικαίωση” που αισθάνονται πλέον από τις εξελίξεις οι Ρώσοι ιθύνοντες, με αποτέλεσμα να ακυρώνεται οποιαδήποτε προοπτική διαρθρωτικών αλλαγών. 

Συνεχίζοντας μάλιστα την αντιστροφή των παραδεδεγμένων κοινών τόπων, ο Ρώσος διανοούμενος υποστηρίζει ότι το μεγαλύτερο δυστύχημα για τη Ρωσία είναι πως οι ηγέτες της κινούνται από την επιθυμία όχι να κλιμακώσουν αλλά ίσα ίσα να ελέγξουν την αντιπαράθεση με τη Δύση -η οποία ωστόσο είναι αντικειμενική και ανεξάρτητη από τη θέλησή τους. 

Στο φόντο της διεθνούς κρίσης, ο ανταγωνισμός της Δύσης με τις χώρες BRICS αναπόφευκτα οξύνεται -και η Ρωσία αποτελεί ταυτοχρόνως τον πιο σημαντικό πολιτικο- στρατιωτικά και τον πιο αδύναμο κρίκο στην “αλυσίδα” των αναδυόμενων οικονομιών. Υπολείπεται λ.χ της Κίνας σε αναπτυξιακή δυναμική αλλά και αποτελεί το μόνο μέλος του “κλαμπ” στην ευρωπαϊκή ήπειρο. 

Όμως η ρωσική ελίτ δεν μπορεί να αντιπαρατεθεί με τη Δύση χωρίς να ακυρώσει τα δικά της συμφέροντα και τα θεμέλια της δικής της εξουσίας. Ομοίως η Δύση κατά τρόπο αντιφατικό επωφελείται κάθε ευκαιρίας να αποδυναμώσει τη Ρωσία, αλλά ταυτοχρόνως την κρατά “σε τροχιά” αποτρέποντας κάθε εμβάθυνση των σχέσεών της με μη δυτικές δυνάμεις. 

“Χρειαζόμαστε επειγόντως κυρώσεις” παραδοξολογεί ο Kagarlitsky, υποστηρίζοντας ότι μια περισσότερο επιθετική στάση της Δύσης θα έδινε ευκαιρίες για τη διαφοροποίηση της ρωσικής οικονομίας, την αναβίωση της παραγωγικής της βάσης, την ανάσχεση της φυγής κεφαλαίων και την ανάκτηση της εγχώριας αγοράς. Ωστόσο, καταλήγει, “οι ιθύνοντες των ΗΠΑ και της Ε.Ε. δεν έχουν καμία διάθεση να μας βοηθήσουν και οι κυρώσεις θα είναι μόνο συμβολικές, ώστε να καθησυχαστεί η ρωσική κοινή γνώμη και να αποκτήσει πατριωτικά εύσημα η ρωσική ελίτ”...


----------



## Costas (Apr 15, 2014)

Ukraine Falters in Drive to Curb Unrest in East (NYT)
Και με πλήθος χάρτες, που έχουν συσσωρευτεί από τότε που άρχισε η κρίση.

The confused and passive response underscored Kiev’s limited options in challenging pro-Russian militants and their backers in Moscow. Too assertive a response could cause heavy civilian casualties and play into Moscow’s narrative that Russians and Russian speakers in Ukraine are threatened and need protection. Too timid a response risks inviting more meddling from Moscow or giving free rein to local armed militants.
(...)
Ukraine’s armed forces, demoralized and underequipped, are so short of funds that when the government ordered them on high alert last month as Russian forces seized Crimea, a Ukrainian billionaire had to buy the military fuel. The businessman, Ihor Kolomoysky, now the governor of the Dnipropetrovsk region next to Donetsk, said he put up around $5 million of his own money to pay for gasoline and batteries so that Ukrainian military vehicles could leave their garages and helicopters could get off the ground.
(...)
The government’s failure to take back control of Slovyansk and other eastern towns has humiliated and infuriated Ukrainians who had hoped that the ouster of Mr. Yanukovych would allow their country to move out of Moscow’s shadow toward Europe.
(...)
Alfa, by contrast, does appear to be more or less functioning, but its officers, bitter at being challenged over their role under Mr. Yanukovych, do not understand when “you tell them one day that they are murderers and then send them the next day to free a building” in Donetsk, said Serhiy Skorokhvatov, a former officer in the force and president of its veterans association.

Like other police and special forces units, Alfa took part in what Mr. Yanukovych called an “antiterrorist operation” and worked to crush the pro-European protests that brought the current government to office. Oleh Prysizhniy, who headed Alfa until Mr. Yanukovych fled, is under investigation by both Parliament and the prosecutor general for the unit’s possible role in killing protesters.
(...)
Among those who took refuge in Russia is Alexander Yakimenko, the former head of Ukraine’s State Security Service, the post-independence successor organization to the Ukrainian branch of the K.G.B. While Mr. Yakimenko is gone, the agency he left behind is infested with informers and agents whose loyalties lie more with Moscow than Kiev.

“We can’t change this overnight,” said the deputy defense minister, Leonid Polyakov. “The system was so deeply penetrated by the Russians. We have to operate in this environment.”
(...)
A recent opinion poll in Donetsk suggested that less than a third of the population wants to join Russia, far less than the proportion that wants Ukraine to remain intact. Donetsk residents who support Kiev increasingly wonder why a pro-Russian minority has been able to run amok.

“The ball is now on the side of Kiev,” wrote Oleksandr Honcharov, a lawyer from Donetsk, on his blog. “If the government cannot stabilize the situation, does it deserve to be called the government at all?”


----------



## Earion (Apr 15, 2014)

Γλωσσικό: Τι είδους έκφραση είναι αυτή με το _never mind_;

Even Alfa, an elite Ukrainian special forces unit that takes pride in taking on perilous missions, has appeared feckless in its response to the unrest in the east. It lost an officer on Sunday to gunfire, apparently from the pro-Russian side in Slovyansk. The force has made no headway since in entering the city, *never mind* freeing government buildings there from unidentified gunmen.

Εννοεί let alone / not to mention / much less than ... Λάθος του αρθογράφου ή εμένα μου ξεφεύγει κάτι;


----------



## Costas (Apr 15, 2014)

Oxford Dictionaries
Used to indicate that what has been said of one thing applies even more to another: _he found it hard to think, never mind talk_

Άρα, είναι συνώνυμο του let alone.


----------



## daeman (Apr 15, 2014)

...
_...πόσο μάλλον να..._ ή _...όσο για ..., ούτε λόγος._


----------



## Earion (Apr 15, 2014)

Και με τη σφραγίδα της Οξφόρδης; Τι να πω; Ήξερα το never mind ως αντίστοιχο του: ας το, μην ασχολείσαι, μη δίνεις σημασία, δεν πειράζει, ας αλλάξουμε θέμα, κ.τ.τ.


----------



## Costas (Apr 17, 2014)

Εννοείται πως το λινκ της Οξφόρδης δίνει και αυτή την πρώτη σημασία.

--------------------------------


Ukrainian troops fight to fill east’s dangerous power vacuum
(The Conversation)
Adam Swain
Associate Professor, School of Geography at University of Nottingham
(Dr Swain studies the geography of post-soviet Europe.)

Kiev is fighting to regain control over the eastern region of Ukraine, with troops acting to take back occupied buildings across the Donetsk region. The occupation of government buildings in cities over the weekend by local pro-Russian supporters, apparently aided by Russian special forces, is naturally reminiscent of Crimea – but there are important differences between the two regions.

In the 1991 Ukrainian independence referendum, 84% of the Donetsk region voted in favour of independence for Ukraine, compared to only 54% in Crimea. According to the 2001 census, 38% of people in Donetsk region self-identified themselves as ethnically Russian, compared to 58% in Crimea. Unlike in Donetsk, up to 25,000 Russian armed personnel were stationed in bases in Crimea.

In contrast, a potentially powerful local economic and political elite exists in the Donbas. The balance of political and economic forces there is simply too complex and too confusing for a rapid resolution of the region’s status; instead, it will be played out over the coming months in finely balanced judgements by key actors all trying to safeguard their interests.

A revolution in the region cannot be ruled out. The joint regional state administration and regional council building in central Donetsk, the security service building in Luhansk, and government buildings across ten or so cities have been occupied by a relatively small number of armed pro-Russian protestors. Judging by their determination and the size of the barricades they built, the occupiers have plainly learned from the revolutionaries in Maidan. That the unrest has so far not resonated with the wider population is down to the movement’s lack of understandable objectives and credible leaders, not public opinion.

Nevertheless, the pro-Russian protesters are in a strong position in the region. The interim president’s unrealistic call for UN peacekeepers to be sent to east Ukraine seems like an admission of his lack of power.

More pertinently, he has raised the prospect of holding a national referendum on a new constitution that would devolve power to the regions. But there is a widespread view in the Donbas that regional councils should be allowed to hold local referenda prior to the snap presidential poll on 25 May. Whatever transpires, it seems increasingly likely that the presidential election will not include some eastern regions.

As in Crimea immediately after the toppling of Viktor Yanukovych, there is currently a volatile political vacuum in the Donbas. The homegrown pro-Russian movement (with its Russian support) is currently filling the void. The Party of the Regions of Ukraine (PRU) was effectively decapitated when Yanukoyvch and his coterie fled the country; it is divided nationally over the selection of the former governor of Kharkiv, Mykhailo Dobkin, as its official presidential candidate.

Dobkin, who polled less than 4% in a recent opinion poll, appears to have been selected over the more popular billionaire Serhiy Tihipko because of Dobkin’s close association with the tycoon Rinat Akhmetov, a major party supporter.
Battle of the oligarchs

The PRU is also divided locally in the Donetsk region. Following the collapse of the Yanukovych government, former governor Andrei Shishatskiy was elected head of the regional council. He subsequently resigned his membership of PRU and remained in office as an independent. Under Shishatskiy, the regional council drafted an appeal to the parliament in Kiev demanding a referendum in the region, and the devolution of powers to regional and local government.

This appeal was held up as evidence of support by the pro-Russian movement, and was removed from the council’s website. The head of the regional branch of the PRU then tried and failed to unseat Shishatskiy as head of the council. On Friday prime minister Arseniy Yatsenyuk travelled to Donetsk to meet with the local political and economic elite but refused to grant permission for a local referendum on the region’s status. The following day there was an upsurge in pro-Russian protests across the region.

The local political elite do not seem to have an agreed position on what the Donbas-Kiev relationship should be; nor can they agree how bold their demands for regional autonomy should be. The pro-Russian movement makes it difficult for the local elite to articulate the case for autonomy within Ukraine without playing into the hands of Russia and the local separatist minority.

Rinat Akhmetov is either reluctant or unable to make a decisive intervention to unite the local elite around a clear agenda. To date, he has publicly supported a united Ukraine, reasoning that this is his best way of retaining his assets, which are spread around the country. However, he may start to worry about losing his assets if the new government adopts a policy of renationalisation, to fear for his safety after the arrest of the pro-Russian tycoon Dimitri Firtash (who is currently on bail in Austria and facing extradition to the US for corruption), or to fret that a genuinely popular revolution in the region will threaten his interests. He may conclude that the best way to hold on to as much of his vast fortune as possible could be the establishment of an autonomous south-eastern republic – or even unity with Russia.

Either way, public opinion in the region will be crucial. An opinion poll by the Donetsk Institute of Social Research and Policy Analysis published on 9 April found more than 80% wanted to see some kind of change in the region’s status and/or its relations with Kiev. Almost 32% demanded greater economic and fiscal decentralisation for the region within a unitary Ukrainian state, while a further 15.5% wanted federalisation within Ukraine. The poll also revealed that around 32% wanted some form of independence or unity with Russia.

This means that a sizeable constituency, around 47%, would like to see either independence, unity with Russia, or federalism. What remains to be seen is whether some mainstream, credible leader can assemble a political machine to harness and mobilise this constituency – or whether the relatively small numbers of Russian-backed protestors holding government buildings accross the region will continue to dictate events. Either way, Kiev has clearly lost control of the Donbas. The only question is whether the region will become a disputed autonomous territory under Russian protection – or whether, like Crimea, it will formally unite with its large neighbour.


----------



## Costas (Apr 23, 2014)

*Crimean Tatar leader banned from entering Crimea*
(Kyiv Post)
On April 22, Crimean Tatar leader Mustafa Dzhemilev was stopped while crossing the Crimean border into mainland Ukraine and told that he would be banned from returning to the peninsula for five years.

Dzhemilev was traveling to Kyiv with Aslan Omer Kyrymly, the deputy Chairman of the Mejlis of the Crimean People, the representative body of the Tatar people, when border guards handed handed him a statement notifying him of his "unauthorized entry into the Russian Federation."

The Mejlis of the Crimean People first reported Dzhemilev's detainment on their website. The press service of the Mejlis was not available for comment when the Kyiv Post contacted them.

Border guards told Dzhemilev that he had violated paragraph 1, article 27 of the federal law on "the regime of entry to the Russian Federation and exit from the Russian Federation," and would be banned from re-entering any part of the Russian Federation until April 19, 2019.

Dzhemilev joked that the decision is "an indication of the kind of 'civilized' government we're dealing with," according to Interfax Ukraine.

On April 19, Dzhemilev was also detained at the Crimean border while traveling from continental Ukraine. Some 50 supporters, flying Ukrainian and Tatar flags, traveled by car to the border to ensure his release.

Meanwhile, Ukrainska Pravda reported on April 21 that the management of the Crimean Tatar broadcasting company Krym have been told not to air interviews with Dzhemilev and other members of the Mejlis. 

Dzhemilev served as the Chariman of the Mejlis of the Crimean People from 1992 to 2013 and has been a member of the Ukrainian Verkhovna Rada since 2008.

Dzhemilev has decried the Russian occupation and subsequent annexation of Crimea in February-March, saying that Crimea should remain a part of continental Ukraine. He has argued that Ukraine should rebuild its nuclear arsenal to protect itself from future Russian aggression.

Dzhemilev was deported with other Crimean Tatars to Uzbekistan as a child on Joseph Stalin’s orders in May of 1944 on accusations that they had collaborated with Nazi troops between 1942 and 1943.

During the Soviet Union, Dzhemilev was an outspoken advocate of the rights of Crimean Tatars, and celebrated dissident. He was imprisoned numerous times for anti-Soviet political activity, and famously staged a hunger strike lasting more than 300 days, the longest ever by a human rights advocate.

Dzhemilev played an important role in ensuring that the Tatar people could return to Crimea in the 1980s during former Soviet Secretary General Mikhail Gorbachev's policy of perestroika. 

In keeping with his dissident history, Dzhemilev said that the ban would not prevent him from trying to re-enter Crimea. 

Until he attempts to return to Crimea, Dzhemilev will meet with U.S. vice President Joe Biden and the head of Bank of America in Kyiv before traveling to Almaty to participate in the Eurasian Forum, which will focus on Ukraine.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 4, 2014)

*Russia’s buildup on the Ukraine border *(Washington Post)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 6, 2014)

*Ukraine: The Only Way to Peace* by _Anatol Lieven_ New York Review of Books


----------



## anef (May 10, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> *Russia’s buildup on the Ukraine border *(Washington Post)



Προς το παρόν, βέβαια, δεν επιχειρούν τα ρωσικά στρατεύματα, αλλά τα στρατεύματα της φιλοναζιστικής πραξικοπηματικής κυβέρνησης του Κιέβου, σε αγαστή συνεργασία με τους φασίστες του Δεξιού Τομέα. Έκαψαν ζωντανούς ανθρώπους στην Οδησσό, έχουν βγάλει τα τανκς σε πολλές πόλεις - χτες στη Μαριούπουλη...

Ο κύριος Τζεφ Μπέζος της Ουάσινγκτον Ποστ δεν καίγεται και πολύ γι' αυτές τις ειδήσεις, φυσικά. Στην είδηση για τους 40 τουλάχιστον ανθρώπους που κάηκαν ζωντανοί στην Οδησσό, οι φασίστες παρουσιάζονται ως 'mob' γενικώς και αορίστως. Η μόνη μάρτυρας που οι ρεπόρτερ βρήκαν εκεί κοντά να μιλήσει (αν ήταν οι ίδιοι εκεί κοντά, εννοείται) ήταν η ακτιβίστρια Diana Berg, η οποία απ' ό,τι φαίνεται είναι _πάντα _κάπου εκεί κοντά. Και είπε στους αναγνώστες της εφημερίδας ότι οι «άνθρωποί τους» έβαλαν τη φωτιά στο κτίριο, αλλά τώρα τους βοηθάνε να το εγκαταλείψουν. Υπάρχουν βέβαια βίντεο που τη διαψεύδουν, με τους «ανθρώπους» τους να χειροκροτούν απ' έξω, να πυροβολούν και να κλωτσούν τα θύματα, αλλά τα βίντεο αυτά δεν έφτασαν μέχρι την έγκριτη εφημερίδα -η Αμερική είναι πολύ μακριά. 

Όχι ότι πρέπει να εκπλήσσεται κανείς: ο Τζεφ Μπέζος, όπως κι ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι της αστικής τάξης της Δύσης, είναι με την πλευρά των φασιστών, _είναι_ η πλευρά των φασιστών: Η Άμαζον, η άλλη εταιρία του Μπέζος, απασχολεί χιλιάδες φτηνούς εργαζόμενους στα κάτεργά της και προσλαμβάνει ναζί να τους φυλάνε. Με τους ναζί διατηρούν τα κέρδη τους (όπως και οι εφοπλιστάδες μας με τη Χρυσή Αυγή στο Πέραμα), με τους ναζί προχωράνε στην καταστολή, με τους ναζί κάνουν και την προπαγάνδα τους στις έγκριτες εφημερίδες τους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 10, 2014)

anef said:


> Ο κύριος Τζεφ Μπέζος της Ουάσινγκτον Ποστ δεν καίγεται και πολύ γι' αυτές τις ειδήσεις, φυσικά. Στην είδηση για τους 40 τουλάχιστον ανθρώπους που κάηκαν ζωντανοί στην Οδησσό, οι φασίστες παρουσιάζονται ως 'mob' γενικώς και αορίστως.





> [...] a day after a conflagration in a trade union building killed ­dozens of pro-Russian activists in the port city of Odessa in the bloodiest day in Ukraine in nearly three months. [...]



Είναι ατυχία που είδες και τσιτάρισες μόνο τα φύλλα της WP της 2/5 και της 4/5· συμπτωματικά, το παραπάνω ήταν στο άρθρο της *3/5*. Όχι ότι θα άλλαζε κάτι για τον Μπέζος και τις μεθόδους του, φυσικά...

Ευτυχώς, εδώ ενημερωνόμαστε και από τα έγκυρα τηλεοπτικά κανάλια μας, που μας έδειξαν το βίντεο ξανά και ξανά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 10, 2014)

Α, και να μην ξεχάσω τους καλούς αστικούς :) μου τρόπους: Καλή εκλογική επιτυχία!


----------



## Palavra (May 10, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ευτυχώς, εδώ ενημερωνόμαστε και από τα έγκυρα τηλεοπτικά κανάλια μας, που μας έδειξαν το βίντεο ξανά και ξανά.


Προσωπικά, θα εξαιρούσα το Μέγκα. Το ακούς και είναι λες και ακούς ράδιο Μόσχα.


----------



## Costas (May 10, 2014)

Puppet Prosecutor threatens to dissolve Crimean Tatar Mejlis
05.05.14 | Halya Coynash (Human Rigths in Ukraine - Harkiv Human Rights Protection)

On May 3 around 50 Russian OMON riot police were deployed to prevent renowned Crimean Tatar leader, Mustafa Jemiliev [ΣΣ: Wikipedia] from entering the Crimea. Later that day the so-called Crimean prosecutor announced that she was seeking to have criminal proceedings initiated against Crimean Tatars involved in the ensuing peaceful protest. She called the protest “public actions of an extremist nature” and threatened to dissolve the Crimean Tatars’ representative body, the Mejlis. Peaceful protesters have also received court summonses on administrative charges.

It remains unclear whether Russia and its puppet government in the Crimea are deliberately provoking conflict with the Crimean Tatars, or whether the authorities under former KGB boss Vladimir Putin simply cannot function in any other way. What is unquestionable, however, is that silence from the EU, USA, OSCE and other international players is unacceptable.

As reported, Jemiliev first learned of the five-year ban on April 22. The very next day the Kremlin’s propaganda channel Russia Today quoted both Crimean and Russian officials as denying any such ban. The lie became clear on May 2 when Jemeliev was prevented from flying to the Crimea from Moscow and forced to return to Kyiv.

The ban is an appalling affront to Jemiliev and the Crimean Tatars. By Friday evening the Mejlis had decided to cancel all events marking a Crimean Tatar festival on Saturday. It invited Crimean Tatars to come and greet Mustafa Jemiliev at Armyansk, on the border between the Crimea and the Kherson oblast.

Around five thousand people arrived in approximately one thousand cars. They formed a live corridor for the 70-year-old veteran Crimean Tatar rights defender who is also a long-standing Ukrainian MP. The acting Crimean interior minister Sergei Abizov also turned up and stated that Jemiliev would not be allowed in. This was then demonstrated through the deployment of OMON and Crimean “self-defence” vigilantes.

*Every reason and none*

Mustafa Jemiliev is a former Soviet political prisoner. His commitment to non-violent defence of the right of the Crimean Tatars to return to their homeland and to human rights in general allied him with Andrei Sakharov, Petro Grigorenko and others. It made him an enemy of the Soviet regime, and it is galling that 35 years on, and just months after Russia annexed the Crimea, the Russian Federation should be treating him in similar vein. 

Despite assurances that the rights of the Crimean Tatars would be protected and attempts to woo them with various promises, the authorities installed under Russian occupation are now resorting to direct repression.

Natalya Poklonskaya, the prosecutor installed following Russian intervention, has issued a formal warning to the head of the Mejlis, Refat Chubarov about supposed “extremist activities”. She refused to read the warning in the Crimean Tatar or Ukrainian language and did not provide a copy of it, even though it can supposedly be appealed through the courts. A recording can be heard here.

Poklonskaya states that “if the Mejlis does not stop its extremist activities. … it will be dissolved and prohibited on the territory of the Russian Federation.” On May 3 she announced that she was sending the Russian Investigative Committee and FSB [Security Service] documents initiating criminal proceedings over what she termed “unlawful public protests of an extremist nature”.

These actions, as well as several summonses on administrative charges relate to the peaceful protests on the road from Armyansk to Simferopol and in various cities. The roads were briefly blocked in protest at the ban on Mustafa Jemiliev, however the decision was then taken that Jemiliev would return to Kyiv mainly in order to avoid any risk of physical confrontation.

*Manufacturing extremism*

Former president Viktor Yanukovych had many attempts made to diminish the Mejlis’ influence, but even he stopped short of threatening to dissolve it. The newly ensconced authorities in the Crimea have clearly understood that in Putin’s Russia “extremism” can be understood very loosely. 

It is being used, the Russian Human Rights Council warns to turn Islam “from a religion into a protest ideology”. The movement Hizb-ut-Takhrir which is banned as extremist in Russia has never been prohibited in Ukraine, yet a community linked with it is now coming under serious pressure. 

Ihor Semyvolos, Director of the Ukrainian Academy of Sciences’ Institute for Middle East Studies has warned of mass conflict if Jemiliev is not allowed into the Crimea on May 18, the seventieth anniversary of the Deportation of the Crimean Tatar People. This can only lead to an increase in radicalism among Crimean Tatars, which will in turn annoy Russian nationalists and could cause clashes.

Since Turkey’s prime minister, Recep Tayyip Erdoğanr has promised to ask Putin to get the ban on Jemiliev’s entry lifted, Semyvolos suggests that Russia might agree, but see this as a defeat and expect loyalty from the Mejlis in return. They might demand that the ceremonies on May 18 went according to a Russian scenario. Semyvolos does not believe the Mejlis would agree to this. A third option would be a kind of compromise with Jemiliev being allowed in and the Crimean Tatars avoiding “radical slogans and Ukrainian flags”.

Following the aggressive moves made against the Mejlis and peaceful protesters, compromise is already difficult. It is likely that the final trigger prompting the imposition of the ban on Jemiliev was the reinstatement of the Ukrainian flag over the Mejlis following his arrival in Simferopol on April 19. The demand for any such compromise is surely unacceptable. The Crimean Tatars did not ask for their homeland to be annexed and they have every right to retain their allegiance to Ukraine.

Over recent years, international bodies, including the OSCE, have actively called for dialogue and measures aimed at resolving the problems faced by the Crimean Tatar People. If it was difficult to find any excuse for the west’s weak response to Russia’s violation of Ukraine’s sovereignty, it is simply impossible to understand silence in the face now of overtly repressive measures against the Crimean Tatars.


----------



## rogne (May 11, 2014)

Ένα ενδιαφέρον κείμενο για την Ουκρανία, σε ευρύτερη γεωπολιτική προοπτική, από το τελευταίο τεύχος του περιοδικού _Sarajevo _(το οποίο παρακολουθεί εδώ και μήνες τις εξελίξεις με κείμενα και σχόλια: βλ. 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, με αντίστροφη σειρά, από το πιο πρόσφατο στο παλιότερο). Αντιγράφω το πρώτο του μισό από εδώ:

*λίγα νεώτερα απ’ το ουκρανικό μέτωπο*

Θα αρχίσουμε ανάποδα, διακινδυνεύοντας μια εκτίμηση: η Ουάσιγκτον, που προσπαθεί να εφαρμόσει και στην ουκρανία την άλλου πετυχημένη (για τα συμφέροντά της) τακτική της καμμένης γης, κινδυνεύει να εγκλωβιστεί σε ένα ορισμένο αδιέξοδο. Τα μέσα της είναι εκ των πραγμάτων περιορισμένα: παραστρατιωτικά και οικονομικά. Απέναντι, όμως, στις κινήσεις της Μόσχας η Ουάσιγκτον έχει το μειονέκτημα ότι δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολο να αναδιπλωθεί, χωρίς να μεταφραστεί η αναδίπλωση σε ήττα. Το καθεστώς Πούτιν δείχνει να έχει μεγαλύτερη ποικιλία στόχων, άμεσων, μεσοπρόθεσμων, μακροπρόθεσμων· και μ’ αυτή την έννοια μεγαλύτερη γκάμα ελιγμών.

Ας δούμε ορισμένα δεδομένα.

*big in japan*

Τις ίδιες ημέρες που ο αμερικάνος αντιπρόεδρος Μπάιντεν πετούσε στο Κίεβο, για να ενθαρρύνει τους αδύναμους πραξικοπηματίες, ο αμερικανός πρόεδρος Ομπάμα ετοίμαζε τις βαλίστες του για μια μίνι περιοδεία στην ανατολική ασία. Η δηλωμένη προτεραιότητα του αμερικανικού ιμπεριαλισμού στον ειρηνικό δεν είναι αδικαιολόγητη. Στις φιλιππίνες (και στην αυστραλία, και αλλού) το αμερικανικό πεντάγωνο μεγαλώνει και εμπλουτίζει τις βάσεις του, προσπαθώντας να παίξει ένα πολιτικό / διπλωματικό “παιχνίδι” αποτροπής της δηλωμένης πρόθεσης του Πεκίνου να απλώσει την επιρροή του στη θάλασσα, και μέσω θαλάσσης.

Η μικρή (μεν αλλά με μεγάλες συνέπειες) κλιμάκωση των αμερικανικών προσπαθειών να κρατήσουν το Πεκίνο μακριά απ’ τους συμμάχους τους, ήρθε στις 24 Απρίλη, όταν ο Ομπάμα δήλωσε ότι η υπεράσπιση της ιαπωνικής δικαιοδοσίας πάνω στις νησίδες Sudoku (Diaoyu για το Πεκίνο) εμπίπτει στις αρμοδιότητες της αμερικανικής στρατιωτικής συμμαχίας με το Τόκιο. Θυμίζουμε ότι οι συγκεκριμένες βραχονησίδες αποτελούν αντικείμενο (κατά καιρούς) θερμών αντιπαραθέσεων μεταξύ του κινεζικού και του ιαπωνικού ιμπεριαλισμού, με τον πρώτο να έχει τα περισσότερα ιστορικά επιχειρήματα ιδιοκτησίας.
Η δήλωση του Ομπάμα έγινε στη διάρκεια κοινής συνέντευξης τύπου με τον ιάπωνα πρωθυπουργό Σίνζο Άμπε· πρόκειται για τον επικεφαλής της πιο “δεξιάς” και μιλιταριστικής ιαπωνικής κυβέρνησης μετά τον β παγκόσμιο πόλεμο. Το γεγονός ότι, στην ίδια δήλωση, ο Ομπάμα πρόσθεσε ότι οι ηπα δεν παίρνουν θέση πάνω στην κυριότητα των νησίδων ήταν, απλά, η ηχώ μιας πολύ φτηνής προσπάθειας να κατευναστούν οι άμεσες αντιδράσεις του κινεζικού καθεστώτος [1]: όλοι ξέρουν τι βρίσκεται σε εξέλιξη στην ανατολική ασία· επιπλέον το Πεκίνο δεν περιλαμβανόταν στο προεδρικό tour, που “περιορίστηκε” στην ιαπωνία, τη νότια κορέα, τη μαλαισία και τις φιλιππίνες.

Φυσικά, δηλώνοντας ότι ο αμερικανικός στρατός “εγγυάται” τις ιαπωνικές αξιώσεις επί των συγκεκριμένων βραχονησίδων, ο Ομπάμα απευθυνόταν σε πολλούς περισσότερους: αμφισβητήσεις και διεκδικήσεις βραχονησίδων στην ευρύτερη περιοχή είναι πολλές, και σε αρκετές το Πεκίνο είναι η μία πλευρά. Επιπλέον, διάφορες “φιλοαμερικανικές” κυβερνήσεις στην περιοχή διαμαρτύρονται ότι οι ηπα “δεν κάνουν αρκετά” για να τις υποστηρίξουν... Και η αλήθεια είναι ότι ενώ η Ουάσιγκτον έχει κάθε συμφέρον να αντιμετωπίζει όσους δηλώνουν αντι-κινέζοι σαν ενιαίο μπλοκ, υπάρχουν εσωτερικές αντιθέσεις στην ανατολική ασία, όταν τα ζητήματα δεν αφορούν το Πεκίνο. Για παράδειγμα η οικονομική / εμπορική “trans-pasific partnership” (ζώνη ελεύθερου εμπορίου) που προωθεί η Ουάσιγκτον σκοντάφτει (και) στον ιαπωνικό καπιταλισμό και στα συμφέροντά του. Το Τόκιο δεν θέλει να “απελευθερώσει” την εσωτερική του αγορά, καταργώντας διάφορους δασμούς στις εισαγωγές.

Η απάντηση του Πεκίνου, στις επίσημες και ανεπίσημες εκδοχές της, ήταν το πνεύματος: να μην ανακατεύεται η Ουάσιγκτον στις διακρατικές διαφωνίες της περιοχής· και, επιπλέον, να μαζέψει τον αντι-σινισμό της. Φυσικά αυτά είναι λόγια. Και η ένταση παραμένει ως τώρα χαμηλή. Αλλά η μεθόδευση (και τα όποια προβλήματα) της αμερικανικής ηγεμονίας στο μέτωπο που θεωρεί το κυριότερο είναι εκεί.

Υπ’ αυτό το πρίσμα μπορεί να (ξανα)δει κανείς την επέμβαση της Ουάσιγκτον στην ουκρανία, στην προοριζόμενη “γέφυρα” μεταξύ Μόσχας και ευρώπης· Βερολίνου και συμμάχων. Την στρατηγική συμμαχία Μόσχας - Πεκίνου η Ουάσιγκτον δεν μπορεί να την σπάσει. Τι θα συνέβαινε όμως εάν αυτός ο άξονας συμπληρωνόταν με ευρωπαϊκή συμμετοχή;

Συνεπώς, ενόσω ο αμερικανικός ιμπεριαλισμός προσπαθεί να περιορίσει τον κινεζικό στον ειρηνικό, έχει ανοίξει ένα δεύτερο μέτωπο στον αρμό του ρωσικού και του ευρωπαϊκού. Σε πρώτη φάση το σχέδιο δούλεψε: χρηματοδοτώντας και εκπαιδεύοντας μερικές εκατοντάδες φασίστες, η Ουάσιγκτον έκανε κουρελόχαρτο την συμφωνία της 21 Φλεβάρη, ταπείνωσε την γερμανική “ουκρανική” πολιτική, έριξε τον προαλειφόμενο για πρόεδρο αγαπημένο του Βερολίνου πυγμάχο στα αζήτητα [2], και ανάγκασε την “εξωτερική πολιτική της ε.ε.” προς την Μόσχα να γίνει, θέλοντας και μη (μερικά κράτη θέλοντας αλλά τα σημαντικότερα με το ζόρι), ουρά της αμερικανικής.

Όμως αναλαμβάνοντας επίσημα την “τύχη” των ουκρανών πραξικοπηματιών, η Ουάσιγκτον είναι πια υποχρεωμένη να χάσει την πρωτοβουλία των κινήσεων, και να παρακολουθεί (“αντιδρώντας”) τους ελιγμούς της Μόσχας. Πρώτο, και πιο ανώδυνο επεισόδιο η Κριμαία: υποστηρίξαμε (και εξακολουθούμε...) ότι η προσάρτηση της Κριμαίας ήταν αναμενόμενη, οπότε χρησιμοποιήθηκε απ’ την Ουάσιγκτον σαν μια ευκαιρία εύκολης “επίδειξης πυγμής” μέσω του πρώτου κύματος “κυρώσεων” κατά της Μόσχας.

Ύστερα ήρθε η σειρά της ανατολικής, και κατ’ αρχήν της νοτιοανατολικής ουκρανικής επικράτειας. Αντιγράφοντας σχεδόν βήμα προς βήμα την τακτική των φασιστών απ’ τα τέλη του 2013 ως τον Φλεβάρη του 2014, οι “αντι-coup” πολίτες διάφορων μικρότερων ή μεγαλύτερων πόλεων άρχισαν να καταλαμβάνουν κυβερνητικά κτίρια και αστυνομικά τμήματα, να οχυρώνονται, να εμφανίζουν σιγά σιγά όπλα... έως και αντιαρματικές ρουκέτες. Ο ρωσικός στρατός δεν έχει μπλεχτεί ως τώρα φανερά στην υπόθεση, αλλά δεν χρειάζεται πολύ σοφία: δεν μετατρέπονται οι νοικοκυραίοι σε αντάρτες πόλης έτσι, σε μια νύχτα. Η εκπαίδευση, η οργάνωση, η επιμελητεία, ακόμα και η “διακριτική” συμμετοχή αξιωματικών των ρωσικών μυστικών υπηρεσιών και του στρατού μας φαίνεται κάτι παραπάνω από δεδομένη.

*not so big in ukraine*

Απέναντι σ’ αυτές τις εξελίξεις, τι θα μπορούσε να κάνει η Ουάσιγκτον; Το έχουμε υποστηρίξει ήδη: το χάος στην ουκρανία βολεύει. Αλλά αυτό το χάος έχει πλέον πατρώνα που δεν μπορεί να κρυφτεί. Μία ο επικεφαλής της cia, που νόμιζε [;] ότι θα περάσει απαρατήρητος απ’ την fsb, και ύστερα φανερά ο Μπάιντεν, έχουν προσπαθήσει να σπρώξουν το καθεστώς στο Κίεβο σε μια αιματηρή “αποκατάσταση της νομιμότητας” στις ανατολικές περιφέρειες· σ’ έναν εμφύλιο χωρίς τέλος. Αλλά με την εξαίρεση των “ντυμένων στα χακί” ουκρανών φασιστών, κάποιων μισθοφόρων και κάποιων τμημάτων των μυστικών υπηρεσιών, η υπόλοιπη στρατοαστυνομική δύναμη που έχει σταλεί για να καθαρίσει, δεν δείχνει ιδιαίτερο ζήλο. Υπάρχουν μάλιστα εκατοντάδες αυτομολήσεις, προς την μεριά των “αντι-coup” φιλορωσων. Ώσπου στις 30 Απρίλη ο διορισμένος “πρόεδρος” Olexander Turchynov το παραδέχτηκε δημόσια:

_... Θέλω να πω με ειλικρίνεια ότι οι σημερινές δομές ασφαλείας είναι ανίκανες επιχειρησιακά να πάρουν τον έλεγχο της κατάστασης στις περιφέρειες του Donetsk και του Luhansk.... Σήμερα οι αρχές δεν έχουν τον έλεγχο της κατάστασης στο Slaviansk, ούτε επίσης στην υπόλοιπη περιοχή του Donetsk..._

Αυτά μετά από αρκετές βδομάδες απειλών περί “πάταξης των τρομοκρατών”, στρατιωτικές συγκεντρώσεις και κινήσεις, αμερικανικούς επαίνους· και μια διεθνή συμφωνία, στις 17 Απρίλη, που έγινε επίσης κουρέλι. [3]

Κάθε απειλή περί “εκκαθάρισης” καταλήγει ως τώρα στην κατάληψη περισσότερων κτιρίων (διοικητικών, μήντια) σε διάφορες πόλεις. Κι όταν, μετά το Πάσχα και την επίσκεψη Μπάιντεν, ο Turchynov κήρυξε ένα είδος “γενικής επίθεσης στους στασιαστές / τρομοκράτες”, η Μόσχα ξεκίνησε καινούργιες στρατιωτικές ασκήσεις φέρνοντας τα τεθωρακισμένα της δύο χιλιόμετρα μακριά απ’ τα ρωσο-ουκρανικά σύνορα. Προφανώς δεν υπήρχε καθόλου σπουδαίο ηθικό σ’ αυτούς που πήραν τις εντολές της “γενικής επίθεσης” με μόνο την ιδέα ότι ρίσκαραν να βρεθούν μπροστά στο ρωσικό στρατό... [...]

_...η συνέχεια στο έντυπο τεύχος του Sarajevo.
_
ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΕΙΣ

1 - Η κυβερνητική εφημερίδα του Πεκίνου “china daily” σήκωσε το γάντι, απαντώντας στους αμερικανικούς ισχυρισμούς. Κατηγόρησε τον Ομπάμα ότι “δηλώνοντας ότι οι βραχονησίδες ανήκουν στην ιαπωνική επικράτεια ηθελημένα αγνόησε στην “δήλωση του Καΐρου”, την “συμφωνία του Πότσδαμ” και τους όρους της παράδοσης της ιαπωνίας στο τέλος του β παγκόσμιου”. Για να καταλήξει ότι ο Ομπάμα “εσκεμμένα έδεσε τις ηπα στους πολεμικούς σχεδιασμούς του Άμπε”.

2 - Για την ακρίβεια, πίσω στα ρίνγκ. Ο πολύς Klitschko, αφού παραιτήθηκε απ’ την προεδρική υποψηφιότητά του υπέρ του “βασιλιά της σοκολάτας”, ετοιμάζεται να γυρίσει στην παλιά του δουλειά. Το Βερολίνο θα πρέπει να βγει και να φωνάξει: “επενδύσαμε τόσα λεφτά!!!” Για να γίνει ένας μποξέρ πάλι μποξέρ...

3 - Στις 17 Απρίλη, στη Γενεύη, εκπρόσωποι των ηπα, της ε.ε., της ρωσίας και του ουκρανικού καθεστώτος, κατέληξαν σε μια συμφωνία που ήταν σχεδόν επανάληψη εκείνης της 21 Φλεβάρη, χωρίς Γιανούκοβιτς αυτή τη φορά. Η συμφωνία προέβλεπε τον (εθελοντικό) αφοπλισμό όλων των “ερασιτεχνών” και εθελοντών (δηλαδή τόσο των φασιστών όσο και των “αντι-coup”), και την συγκρότηση “εθνικής επιτροπής” για την αλλαγή του συντάγματος. Ταυτόχρονα με αυτή τη γενική συμφωνία, αποφασίστηκε και μια εκεχειρία, παρότι (υποτίθεται ότι) είχε ξεκινήσει η “αντιτρομοκρατικη εκστρατεία” του Κιέβου.
Θα σχολίαζε κανείς (κι αυτό το έκαναν διάφορα αμερικανικά καθεστωτικά μήντια...) ότι η συμφωνία της 17ης Απρίλη ήταν κομμένη και ραμένη στις θέσεις της Μόσχας· πράγμα περίεργο εάν επρόκειτο να εφαρμοστεί. Αλλά δεν επρόκειτο. Η “ειρήνη” κράτησε 4 ημέρες. Την Δευτέρα (του Πάσχα) 21 Απρίλη, μια δεκάδα φασίστες του “δεξιού τομέα” επιτέθηκαν σ’ ένα οδόφραγμα στο Luhansk, με αποτέλεσμα να σκοτωθεί ένας φασίστας και τρεις “αντι-coup”. H Μόσχα κατηγόρησε αμέσως το Κίεβο και τον προστάτη του (την Ουάσιγκτον) για παραβίαση των συμφωνημένων, κι αυτό ήταν όλο κι όλο το βάρος της συμφωνίας της 17ης Απρίλη.


----------



## Zazula (May 11, 2014)

Άσχετο: Γιατί τα ονόματα χωρίων δεν τα γράφει με κεφαλαίο, ενώ τα ονόματα πόλεων τα έχει κανονικά κύρια;


----------



## Earion (May 11, 2014)

Εκζήτηση (affectation).


----------



## Costas (May 13, 2014)

Russia Revisits Its History to Nail Down Its Future
By NEIL MacFARQUHAR, MAY 11, 2014

MOSCOW — As many Russians spent a holiday weekend reveling in the annual display of military might that marks their victory over Nazi Germany, the tension in Ukraine has fueled a passionate debate over how to exalt the country’s history without distorting it.

The issue took on greater urgency with a new law, signed last week by President Vladimir V. Putin, that mandates up to five years in jail and heavy fines for anyone who tries to rehabilitate Nazism or denigrate Russia’s World War II record.

The Kremlin has long enshrined the history of the war against Hitler as a heroic, collective victory. But skeptics argue that the victory itself is too often used to promote what they consider an excessive obsession with fascism abroad — vividly played out over the past two months in lurid coverage on Russian state television of the Ukraine crisis.

Some argue that the fixation distorts history, playing down the darker aspects of the Soviet Union’s role in World War II and obliterating honest discussion of foreign policy issues.

Those critics — an array of historians, analysts and commentators — trace the obsession with defeating fascism to Mr. Putin’s determination to burnish the Soviet past and restore Russia’s role as a global power. For the May 9 Victory Day celebrations, Moscow was festooned with giant red stars, the symbol of the army and the entire World War II victory, just as it was in Soviet times.

The current debate about fascism erupted with the publication of an article comparing Russia’s incorporation of Crimea to the Anschluss, Hitler’s annexation of a receptive Austria and other German lands in 1938. That prompted a defender of Mr. Putin to respond with an article suggesting that Hitler before 1939 might be considered “the good Hitler.”

Then came the new law. Historians assailed it as dangerously vague and an attempt more to make a cult of the past than to protect it.

“The victory has replaced the memory of the war,” said a historian, Nikita Sokolov. “The real experience of the war and the history of the people’s war has been squeezed out of the collective memory.”

The Communist Party may no longer rule, but on the 69th anniversary of Nazi Germany’s defeat, the myth the party formulated — that once upon a time the Russian people and its leadership saved the world from fascism through virtually superhuman sacrifice and struggle — lives on, he said.

“It was the great victory achieved through the great effort of the people of the country, under the guidance of the Communist Party,” Mr. Sokolov said. “With certain modifications this ideology is being used by the modern leadership of Russia. It is not an accident.”

There is historical consensus that the Soviet defeat of Hitler was indeed a turning point in the war. Germany’s downfall was also the apex of the Soviet Union’s showdown with Western power, even if Moscow fought the same enemy as the United States and Britain.

So as Mr. Putin seeks to rebuild his and Russia’s reputation, historians said, every foreign policy issue is reshaped to resemble the fall of the Third Reich. No matter what the conflict, Mr. Putin’s government links itself to that 1945 victory by proclaiming that the defeat of fascism is Russia’s raison d’être.

Sergey V. Lavrov, the foreign minister, made that very point at a memorial service on Wednesday.

“The day which is celebrated all over the world as Victory Day is sacred for us,” he said during the ceremony to lay a wreath at the Foreign Ministry’s monument to its World War II fallen, and used the occasion to take a swipe at Ukraine. “What is happening at the moment is not simply marches praising Nazi criminals, this is the manifestation of fascism alive.”

In recent months, the debate over Nazism has generated more scrutiny than it has in years.

Andrei Zubov, a philosophy professor who wrote the opinion piece comparing Russia’s annexation of Crimea to the Anschluss, also warned that like many Russians right now, Nazi-era Germans were thrilled that the world suddenly feared and respected them anew.

For his efforts, he was first admonished, then fired from the Moscow State Institute of International Relations, a university tied to the Foreign Ministry. In an interview, Mr. Zubov said he was expelled for “immoral deeds,” which usually involves matters like sexual harassment. He has since been reinstated, although on sabbatical, and Mr. Zubov said he expected that his contract would not be renewed when it expires on June 30.

His comparison prompted objections, naturally, but the most contentious response appeared on the pages of the pro-Kremlin newspaper Izvestia. It was written by Andranik Migranyan, who runs the Manhattan office of the Institute for Democracy and Cooperation, a nongovernmental organization inspired by Mr. Putin’s wish to promote Russia in the West.

The article attacked Mr. Zubov as “hell-spawn” and suggested that if Hitler had only stopped in 1939, he would be considered a “good Hitler.”

“One should distinguish the difference between Hitler before 1939 and Hitler after 1939 and separate chaff from grain,” Mr. Migranyan wrote. If Hitler had stopped after the “bloodless” reunification of German lands, including Austria and the Sudetenland, with the mother country, “he would have gone down in the history of his country as a politician of the highest order.”

Flabbergasted intellectuals pointed out that by 1939 Hitler had already established Dachau, organized Kristallnacht and promulgated the Nuremberg laws that enshrined the superiority of the Aryan race.

“Just when you think Vladimir Putin’s propaganda cannot sink any lower, it invariably does,” wrote Vladimir Kara-Murza in a blog posting for the World Affairs Journal.

Into the fray stepped Irina Yarovaya, a United Russia lawmaker who often generates the ideological laws that buttress Mr. Putin’s positions. In a speech to Parliament, she criticized attempts to “slander a country that in fact defended its sovereignty, like, for example, the U.S.S.R., which even hypothetically could not be part of the Hitler coalition and played a decisive role in the anti-Hitler coalition to protect the world and humanity from fascism and, as you remember, suffered big losses in that war.”

Historians objected to the fact that the law she introduced penalizes anyone who distorts the Soviet role in defeating Nazism, contains vague terminology, and criminalizes things like “the desecration of symbols of Russia’s military glory,” without defining what the terms mean. It makes no mention of how distortions would be determined.

“The law is not about Nazism, it is about establishing an historical canon, a historical narrative written by the state,” said Ivan I. Kurilla, a historian at Volgograd State University. “It would criminalize historical research.”

Historians acknowledge that after the 1991 collapse of the Soviet Union, when the archives were first opened, the outpouring of negative records alienated many Russians. But now they feel the pendulum has swung too far back.

“There were Afghan fascists, Georgian fascists and now there are Ukrainian fascists,” said Mr. Sokolov, the historian. “Everyone we ever fight with are fascists.”

Nicolay Khalip and Alexandra Odynova contributed reporting.

Οι δε Έλληνες σταλινικοί γιορτάζουν στις 9 Μαΐου τη νίκη εναντίον του ναζισμού, όχι στις 8. Με τον Στάλιν, όχι με τη Δύση. Να τη βράσω τέτοια νίκη, που αντικατέστησε τον φαιό φασισμό με τον κόκκινο.


----------



## anef (May 13, 2014)

> Οι δε Έλληνες σταλινικοί γιορτάζουν στις 9 Μαΐου τη νίκη εναντίον του ναζισμού, όχι στις 8. Με τον Στάλιν, όχι με τη Δύση. Να τη βράσω τέτοια νίκη, που αντικατέστησε τον φαιό φασισμό με τον κόκκινο.



Σε ώρα Ελλάδας η πράξη σίγουρα υπογράφτηκε στις 9, όχι στις 8 Μαΐου (σύμφωνα με αυτό το κείμενο και σε ώρα Γερμανίας -σε άλλα κείμενα βλέπω να λένε ότι υπογράφτηκε λίγο πριν τα μεσάνυχτα). Και πάντως και το Ισραήλ στις 9 γιορτάζει το γεγονός, προφανώς και πάλι λόγω ώρας. Όμως το θέμα δεν είναι αν η μέρα θα γιορταστεί στις 8 ή στις 9, αλλά αν θα γιορταστεί γενικώς. Εγώ δεν είδα και πολλούς εορτασμούς στην αγαπημένη σου Δύση, αντίθετα βλέπω στήριξη των φασιστών στην Ουκρανία και άνοδο ακροδεξιών ρατσιστικών κομμάτων σε πολλές ευρωπαϊκές χώρες. Βλέπω επίσης θέσπιση της 9η Μαΐου ως μέρας της Ευρώπης λόγω της Διακήρυξης του Σουμάν, που δεν τη λες και το πιο σημαντικό γεγονός στην πορεία της ΕΕ, και παραγκωνισμό της 8ης/9ης Μαΐου ως υπενθύμισης της αντιφασιστικής νίκης. Α, και το «με τον Στάλιν» είναι βέβαια μέρος του γνωστού παραληρήματος, γιατί στην ουσία το ίδιο ακριβώς γεγονός γιορτάζεται και σε Δύση και σε Ανατολή, απλώς λόγω διαφοράς ώρας γιορτάζεται σε διαφορετικές ημερομηνίες.

Για το άρθρο: μπερδεύει -επίτηδες φυσικά- την προπαγάνδα του Πούτιν ή των υποστηρικτών του με την πραγματικότητα στην Ουκρανία. Ο αρχηγός του Σβόμποντα που χαιρετάει φασιστικά είναι φαντασίωση του Πούτιν; Ο Δεξιός Τομέας που σκοτώνει αντιφασίστες στην Ανατολική και Νότια Ουκρανία είναι γέννημα της προπαγάνδας του Πούτιν; Τους αγκυλωτούς σταυρούς στους «αγανακτισμένους» του Μαϊντάν τους φαντάστηκαν φιλο-πουτινικοί δημοσιογράφοι και ρεπόρτερ; Το κάψιμο ανθρώπων από δηλωμένους φασίστες του Δ.Τ. στην Οδησσό είναι προπαγάνδα; Το ότι ο Πούτιν θα εκμεταλλευτεί όλα αυτά τα γεγονότα για δικούς του λόγους, αυτό είναι άλλο εντελώς ζήτημα. Κι εδώ ο Σαμαράς χτίζει αντιφά προφίλ επειδή έβαλε, λέει, τη Χ.Α. στη φυλακή. Ο Σαμαράς των στρατοπέδων συγκέντρωσης, αυτός που έλεγε πως οι μετανάστες είναι οι τύραννοι της κοινωνίας. 

Αυτό που μου άρεσε ήταν οι ideological laws του Πούτιν. Ναι, εδώ εις την Δύσιν οι νόμοι είναι non-ideological, περνάνε από ειδικό αντι-ιδεολογικό καθαρτήριο λίγο πριν φτάσουν στη θέωση.


----------



## Costas (May 15, 2014)

Όσον αφορά την "ώρα Γερμανίας", another ceremony was organized in a surviving manor in the outskirts of Berlin late on 8 May, when it was already 9 May in Moscow due to the difference in time zones. Αλλά αυτό είναι δευτερεύον· η ουσία είναι αλλού:

Τίποτα δεν είναι αθώο, όπως μπορεί ο οποιοσδήποτε να διαπιστώσει διαβάζοντας τα δύο λήμματα της Wikipedia, Victory in Europe Day και Victory Day (9 May). Δεν γιορτάζεται λοιπόν το ίδιο πράμα. Άλλωστε το ίδιο το κείμενο του Ζούκοφ, που υπάρχει στο λινκ σου, anef, κάνει ολοφάνερο ότι ο καθένας γιορτάζει τελείως αλλιώς τη λήξη του πολέμου, πράγμα πασίγνωστο και απορώ που ισχυρίζεσαι το αντίθετο. Παραδείγματα:

After their separation from the Soviet Union, the Baltic countries now commemorate the end of World War II on 8 May, the Victory in Europe Day.[4] After Euromaidan and 2014 Russian military intervention in Ukraine, Ukraine joined Baltic states in commemorating the end of World War II and the Victory in Europe Day on May 8 & 9.[5]

Με ώρα Μόσχας, λοιπόν, ή με ώρα Ευρώπης; αυτό είναι το δίλημμα για ορισμένες χώρες που δεν ταυτίζονται με τον σοβιετικό ιμπεριαλισμό και ολοκληρωτισμό, και για τις οποίες η 9η Μαΐου ήταν μάλλον όχι μέρα πραγματικής απελευθέρωσης αλλά μέρα εναλλαγής από τον έναν ολοκληρωτισμό στον άλλον και περάσματος από τη Σκύλλα του ναζισμού στη Χάρυβδη του σταλινισμού, του σοβιετικού ολοκληρωτισμού και του 45χρονου κόκκινου γύψου που ακολούθησε, ως τη μέρα της πραγματικής τους εθνικής απελευθέρωσης το 1989. Προφανώς βάζουμε διαφορετικό πρόσημο στις δύο ημερομηνίες, 9 Μαΐου 1945 και 1989, και προφανώς κάποιοι στην Ελλάδα προτιμούν την ώρα Μόσχας. Δικαίωμά τους (το έχει αυτό το κουσούρι η "αγαπημένη μου", όπως λες, ιμπεριαλιστική, αποικιοκρατική, καπιταλιστική πλην τουλάχιστον φιλελεύθερη Δύση), αλλά όχι πως είναι απλώς θέμα ώρας. Και αυτό, παρότι δεν μπορώ να ξέρω γιατί μια χώρα όπως το Ισραήλ, π.χ., ή η αντιρωσική Πολωνία, έχει την 9η Μαΐου. Τώρα, ότι δεν γιορτάζεται στη Δύση, δεν στέκει, αφού σε πολλές χώρες είναι αργία, π.χ. στη Γαλλία. Άλλο αν ο Πούτιν θέλει να αναβαθμίσει την ημερομηνία στα πλαίσια της φιλοδοξούμενης ανασύστασης της ρωσικής αυτοκρατορίας:

In Russia during the 1990s the 9 May was not celebrated massively, because Soviet-style mass demonstrations did not fit in with the way in which liberals who were in power in Moscow communicated with the country’s residents. The situation changed when Vladimir Putin came to power. He started to promote the prestige of the governing regime and history, national holidays and commemorations all became a source for national self-esteem. Since then the Victory Day in Russia has increasingly been turning into a joyous celebration in which popular culture plays a great role. The celebration of the 60th anniversary of Victory Day in Russia in 2005 became the largest national and popular holiday since the collapse of the Soviet Union.[7]

Τους καταλαβαίνω τους Ρώσους, και όσους ταυτίζονται μαζί τους, με το έθνος τους και/ή με τον σοβιετικό ιμπεριαλισμό, όπως καταλαβαίνω και την παρούσα κυβέρνησή μας που αποφάσισε να επαναφέρει τα τανκς στις παρελάσεις μας· αφού ο Πούτιν, γιατί όχι ο Σαμαράς; Όσοι πιστοί, λοιπόν, προσέλθετε στους μεγαλειώδεις εορτασμούς και παρελάσεις της αντιφασιστικής νίκης του μεγάλου πατριωτικού πολέμου, 69 χρόνια αργότερα...

--------------------
Δύο κείμενα για τα "δημοψηφίσματα" στην Ανατολική Ουκρανία:
Ukraine Vote on Separation Held in Chaos By ANDREW E. KRAMER MAY 11, 2014 (ΝΥΤ)
και
Farce and Tragedy in Donetsk, by Halya Coynash, May 11, 2014 (TOL)


----------



## Costas (May 15, 2014)

Αλ. Τσίπρας: Η Ουκρανία να γίνει γέφυρα συνεργασίας
(Νίκος Παπαδημητρίου, Αυγή, 14/5/1024)

Τις βάσεις μιας νέας, πιο ουσιαστικής σχέσης ανάμεσα σε Ελλάδα και Ρωσία έθεσαν στη Μόσχα ο Αλέξης Τσίπρας και το κλιμάκιο του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ αφενός, αξιωματούχοι του ρωσικού υπουργείου Εξωτερικών και του Κοινοβουλίου αφετέρου. Είναι χαρακτηριστικό ότι όλες οι συναντήσεις ήταν ουσιαστικές και το αποτέλεσμα ήταν η σύσταση ομάδας εργασίας από στελέχη των δύο πλευρών, μετά από αίτημα του ελληνικού κόμματος. Από τις επαφές, που ολοκληρώθηκαν χθες, ήταν σαφές ότι η Μόσχα έβλεπε στο πρόσωπο του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ την επόμενη κυβέρνηση της χώρας μας.

Στις δηλώσεις του ο Αλ. Τσίπρας προτίμησε να εστιάσει στη σοβούσα κρίση της περιοχής, το Ουκρανικό: "Υπογραμμίσαμε τις ανησυχίες μας, τις συμπτώσεις και τις διαφωνίες μας με τη ρωσική πλευρά, κυρίως όμως υπογραμμίσαμε την ανάγκη να υπάρξει ειρηνική επίλυση σε αυτή την κρίση, (αλλά) και την ανάγκη από την πλευρά της Ε.Ε. να αναδειχθούν ο διάλογος, οι διαπραγματεύσεις, η διπλωματική οδός και όχι οι κυρώσεις και η κλιμάκωση της έντασης". Εν τέλει, "είχαμε την ευκαιρία να καταθέσουμε την άποψη ότι η Ουκρανία πρέπει να γίνει γέφυρα συνεργασίας και όχι πεδίο διχασμού στην καρδιά της Ευρώπης και ότι ο μόνος αρμόδιος να αποφασίσει το μέλλον του είναι ο ουκρανικός λαός, μέσα από τις προβλεπόμενες συνταγματικά, δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες. Είτε αυτές είναι οι εκλογές είτε τα δημοψηφίσματα".

*Άλλο Μέρκελ, άλλο ευρωπαϊκή Αριστερά*

Για το Ουκρανικό επίσης ο Γιάννης Δραγασάκης, που μετείχε στην αποστολή -μαζί και με τους Νάντια Βαλαβάνη, Κώστα Ήσυχο, Νίκο Παππά και Νίκο Κοτζιά-, σημείωσε (μιλώντας στον Ρ/Σ "Στο Κόκκινο") ότι στις συναντήσεις η αντιπροσωπεία του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ διατύπωσε τις εκτιμήσεις της ευρωπαϊκής Αριστεράς, οι οποίες "είναι στον αντίποδα των εκτιμήσεων της κ. Μέρκελ και της επίσημης ευρωπαϊκής πολιτικής", με την προσθήκη ότι μπορούν, τελικώς, να αποτραπούν "εκδοχές επικίνδυνες για την Ευρώπη. Ακριβώς γι' αυτό θα βοηθήσει μια αλλαγή των κοινοβουλευτικών συσχετισμών με την ενίσχυση της ευρωπαϊκής Αριστεράς στις επικείμενες εκλογές" ήταν η κρίσιμη παρατήρηση του Δ' αντιπροέδρου της ελληνικής Βουλής.

Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι η ελληνική αντιπροσωπεία παρακολούθησε στη Δούμα, όπως είπε στην "Αυγή" η βουλευτής Νάντια Βαλαβάνη, ειδική συνεδρίαση του σώματος για τα μέτρα εκείνα που θα αφορούν τους πρόσφυγες από την Ουκρανία: μέχρι στιγμής υπολογίζονται σε 100 οικογένειες που εισρέουν ημερησίως στη Ρωσία, όλοι όμως φοβούνται ότι, αν συνεχιστεί η ίδια πολεμική, τότε δεν θα αργήσει η μέρα που καραβάνια προσφύγων θα περνούν τα ρωσο-ουκρανικά σύνορα. Μια συζήτηση που κατέληξε στη σύνταξη έκκλησης προς τα Κοινοβούλια του κόσμου, του ελληνικού συμπεριλαμβανομένου.


Στα Νέα, πάλι, υπάρχει η εξής είδηση, που το άρθρο της Αυγής δεν την αναφέρει:

Τσίπρας από Μόσχα: «Η ευρωπαϊκή ηγεσία θέλει υποτελείς κυβερνήσεις σε Ουκρανία και Ελλάδα»
Για έλλειμμα δημοκρατίας στην Ευρώπη έκανε λόγω ο πρόεδρος του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ Αλέξης Τσίπρας, από τη Μόσχα, επισημαίνοντας ότι «η ευρωπαϊκή ηγεσία δυστυχώς θέλει υποτελείς κυβερνήσεις και στην Ουκρανία και στην Ελλάδα».

Αν ισχύει, από μεριάς μου προτιμώ να μη σχολιάσω...


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2014)

Costas said:


> Στα Νέα, πάλι, υπάρχει η εξής είδηση, που το άρθρο της Αυγής δεν την αναφέρει:
> 
> Τσίπρας από Μόσχα: «Η ευρωπαϊκή ηγεσία θέλει υποτελείς κυβερνήσεις σε Ουκρανία και Ελλάδα»
> Για έλλειμμα δημοκρατίας στην Ευρώπη έκανε λόγω ο πρόεδρος του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ Αλέξης Τσίπρας, από τη Μόσχα, επισημαίνοντας ότι «η ευρωπαϊκή ηγεσία δυστυχώς θέλει υποτελείς κυβερνήσεις και στην Ουκρανία και στην Ελλάδα».


Το περίεργο είναι ότι υπάρχει σε κάποιο σχόλιο της Αυγής, και μάλιστα με σωστά ορθογραφημένο «έκανε λόγο».
http://www.avgi.gr/article/2601362/marionetes


----------



## Costas (May 15, 2014)

Ναι, αλλά δεν βλέπω να λέει πως ανέφερε την Ουκρανία. Γιατί εκεί είναι το τρελό. Να πηγαίνεις στη Ρωσία και να κάνεις τέτοια δήλωση.


----------



## Costas (May 15, 2014)

The Battle for Ukraine means everything
Fascism returns to the continent it once destroyed
By Thimothy Snyder (The New Republic, May 11, 2014)

We easily forget how fascism works: as a bright and shining alternative to the mundane duties of everyday life, as a celebration of the obviously and totally irrational against good sense and experience. Fascism features armed forces that do not look like armed forces, indifference to the laws of war in their application to people deemed inferior, the celebration of “empire” after counterproductive land grabs. Fascism means the celebration of the nude male form, the obsession with homosexuality, simultaneously criminalized and imitated. Fascism rejects liberalism and democracy as sham forms of individualism, insists on the collective will over the individual choice, and fetishizes the glorious deed. Because the deed is everything and the word is nothing, words are only there to make deeds possible, and then to make myths of them. Truth cannot exist, and so history is nothing more than a political resource. Hitler could speak of St. Paul as his enemy,Mussolini could summon the Roman emperors. Seventy years after the end of World War II, we forgot how appealing all this once was to Europeans, and indeed that only defeat in war discredited it. Today these ideas are on the rise in Russia, a country that organizes its historical politics around the Soviet victory in that war, and the Russian siren song has a strange appeal in Germany, the defeated country that was supposed to have learned from it.

The pluralist revolution in Ukraine came as a shocking defeat to Moscow, and Moscow has delivered in return an assault on European history. Even as Europeans follow with alarm or fascination the spread of Russian special forces from Crimea through Donetsk and Luhansk, Vladimir Putin’s propagandists seek to draw Europeans into an alternative reality, an account of history rather different from what most Ukrainians think, or indeed what the evidence can bear. Ukraine has never existed in history, goes the claim, or if it has, only as part of a Russian empire. Ukrainians do not exist as a people; at most they are Little Russians. But if Ukraine and Ukrainians do not exist, then neither does Europe or Europeans. If Ukraine disappears from history, then so does the site of the greatest crimes of both the Nazi and Stalinist regimes. If Ukraine has no past, then Hitler never tried to make an empire, and Stalin never exercised terror by hunger.

Ukraine does of course have a history. The territory of today’s Ukraine can very easily be placed within every major epoch of the European past. Kiev’s history of east Slavic statehood begins in Kiev a millennium ago. Its encounter with Moscow came after centuries of rule from places like Vilnius and Warsaw, and the incorporation of Ukrainian lands into the Soviet Union came only after military and political struggles convinced the Bolsheviks themselves that Ukraine had to be treated as a distinct political unit. After Kiev was occupied a dozen times, the Red Army was victorious, and a Soviet Ukraine was established as part of the new Soviet Union in 1922.

Precisely because the Ukrainians were difficult to suppress, and precisely because Soviet Ukraine was a western borderland of the USSR, the question of its European identity was central from the beginning of Soviet history. Within Soviet policy was an ambiguity about Europe: Soviet modernization was to repeat European capitalist modernity, but only in order to surpass it. Europe might be either progressive or regressive in this scheme, depending on the moment, the perspective, and the mood of the leader. In the 1920s, Soviet policy favored the development of a Ukrainian intellectual and political class, on the assumption that enlightened Ukrainians would align themselves with the Soviet future. In the 1930s, Soviet policy sought to modernize the Soviet countryside by collectivizing the land and transforming the peasants into employees of the state. This brought declining yields as well as massive resistance from a Ukrainian peasantry who believed in private property.

Joseph Stalin transformed these failures into a political victory by blaming them on Ukrainian nationalists and their foreign supporters. He continued requisitions of grain in Ukraine, in the full knowledge that he was starving millions of human beings, and crushed the new Ukrainian intelligentsia. More than three million people were starved in Soviet Ukraine. The consequence was a new Soviet order of intimidation, where Europe was presented only as a threat. Stalin claimed, absurdly but effectively, that Ukrainians were deliberately starving themselves on orders from Warsaw. Later, Soviet propaganda maintained that anyone who mentioned the famine must be an agent of Nazi Germany.

Thus began the politics of fascism and anti-fascism, where Moscow was the defender of all that was good, and its critics were fascists. This very effective pose, of course, did not preclude an actual Soviet alliance with the actual Nazis in 1939. Given today’s return of Russian propaganda to anti-fascism, this is an important point to remember: The whole grand moral Manichaeism was meant to serve the state, and as such did not limit it in any way. The embrace of anti-fascism as a rhetorical strategy is quite different from opposing actual fascists.

Ukraine was at the center of the policy that Stalin called “internal colonization,” the exploitation of peasants within the Soviet Union rather than distant colonial peoples; it was also at the center of Hitler’s plans for an external colonization. The Nazi Lebensraum was, above all, Ukraine. Its fertile soil was to be cleared of Soviet power and exploited for Germany. The plan was to continue the use of Stalin’s collective farms, but to divert the food from east to west. Along the way German planners expected that some 30 million inhabitants of the Soviet Union would starve to death. In this style of thinking, Ukrainians were of course subhumans, incapable of normal political life. No European country was subject to such intense colonization as Ukraine, and no European country suffered more: It was the deadliest place on Earth between 1933 and 1945.

Although Hitler’s main war aim was the destruction of the Soviet Union, he found himself needing an alliance with the Soviet Union to begin armed conflict. In 1939, after it became clear that Poland would fight, Hitler recruited Stalin for a double invasion. Stalin had been hoping for years for such an invitation. Soviet policy had been aiming at the destruction of Poland for a long time already. Moreover, Stalin thought that an alliance with Hitler, in other words cooperation with the European far right, was the key to destroying Europe. A German-Soviet alliance would turn Germany, he expected, against its western neighbors and lead to the weakening or even the destruction of European capitalism. This is not so different from a certain calculation made by Putin today.

The result of the cooperative German-Soviet invasion was the defeat of Poland and the destruction of the Polish state, but also an important development in Ukrainian nationalism. In the 1930s, there had been no Ukrainian national movement in the Soviet Union, only an underground terrorist movement in Poland known as the Organization of Ukrainian Nationalists (OUN). It was little more than an irritant in normal times, but with war, its importance grew. The OUN opposed both Polish and Soviet rule of what it saw as Ukrainian territories and thus regarded a German invasion of the east as the only way that a Ukrainian state-building process could begin. Thus the OUN supported Germany in its invasion of Poland in 1939 and would do so again in 1941, when Hitler betrayed Stalin and invaded the USSR. Meanwhile, Ukrainian left-wing revolutionaries, who had been quite numerous before the war, often shifted to the radical right after experience with Soviet rule. The Soviets assassinated the leader of the OUN, which brought a struggle for power between factions led by Stepan Bandera and Andrii Melnyk.

Ukrainian nationalists tried political collaboration with Germany in 1941 and failed. Hundreds of Ukrainian nationalists joined in the German invasion of the USSR as scouts and translators, and some of them helped the Germans organize pogroms of Jews. Ukrainian nationalist politicians tried to collect their debt by declaring an independent Ukraine in June 1941. Hitler was completely uninterested in such a prospect. Much of the Ukrainian nationalist leadership was killed or incarcerated. Bandera himself spent most of the rest of the war in the prison camp at Sachsenhausen.

As the war continued, many Ukrainian nationalists prepared themselves for a moment of revolt when Soviet power replaced German. They saw the USSR as the main enemy, partly for ideological reasons, but mainly because it was winning the war. In the province of Volhynia, nationalists established a Ukrainian Insurgent Army whose task was to somehow defeat the Soviets after the Soviets had defeated the Germans. Along the way it undertook a massive and murderous ethnic-cleansing of Poles in 1943, killing at the same time a number of Jews who had been hiding with Poles. This was not in any sense collaboration with the Germans, but rather the murderous part of what its leaders saw as a national revolution. The Ukrainian nationalists went on to fight the Soviets in a horrifying partisan war, in which the most brutal tactics were used by both sides.

The political collaboration and the uprising of Ukrainian nationalists were, all in all, a minor element in the history of the German occupation. As a result of the war, something like six million people were killed on the territory of today’s Ukraine, including about 1.5 million Jews. Throughout occupied Soviet Ukraine, local people collaborated with the Germans, as they did throughout the occupied Soviet Union and indeed throughout occupied Europe. Thousands of Russians collaborated with the German occupation, and showed no more and no less inclination to do so than Ukrainians.

The real contrast is not between Ukrainians and other Soviet peoples, but between Soviet peoples and Western Europeans. In general, Soviet peoples were killed in far higher numbers in and out of uniform by the Germans than were Western Europeans. Far, far more people in Ukraine were killed by the Germans than collaborated with them, something which is not true of any occupied country in continental Western Europe. For that matter, far, far more people from Ukraine fought against the Germans than on the side of the Germans, which is again something that is not true of any continental Western European country. The vast majority of Ukrainians who fought in the war did so in the uniform of the Red Army. More Ukrainians were killed fighting the Wehrmacht than American, British, and French soldiers—combined.

Russian propaganda today falsely insists that the Red Army was a Russian army. And if the Red Army is seen as a Russian army, then Ukrainians must have been the enemy. This line of thinking was invented by Stalin himself at the end of the war. After Ukrainians were praised during the war for their suffering and resistance, they were slandered and purged after the war for their disloyalty. As late Stalinism merged with a certain kind of Russian nationalism, Stalin’s idea of the Great Patriotic War had two purposes: It started the action in 1941 rather than 1939 so that the Nazi-Soviet alliance was forgotten, and it placed Russia at the center of events even though Ukraine was much more at the center of the war, and Jews were its chief victims.

But it is the propaganda of the 1970s much more than the experience of the war that counts in the memory politics of today. The present generation of Russian politicians are children of the 1970s and thus of Leonid Brezhnev’s cult of the war. Under Brezhnev, the war became more simply Russian, without Ukrainians and Jews. The Jews suffered more than any other Soviet people, but the Holocaust was beyond the mainstream Soviet history. Instead it was emphasized in Soviet propaganda directed to the West, in which the suffering of Jews was blamed on Ukrainian and other nationalists—people who lived on the territories Stalin had conquered during the war as Hitler’s ally in 1939 and people who had resisted Soviet power when it returned in 1945. This is a tradition to which Russian propagandists have returned in today’s Ukrainian crisis: total indifference to the Holocaust except as apolitical resource useful in manipulating people in the West.

The greatest threat to a distinct Ukrainian identity came perhaps from the Brezhnev period. Rather than subordinating Ukraine by hunger or blaming Ukrainians for war, the Brezhnev policy was to absorb the Ukrainian educated classes into the Soviet humanist and technical intelligentsias. As a result, the Ukrainian language was driven from schools, and especially from higher education. Ukrainians who insisted on human rights were still punished in prison or in the hideous psychiatric hospitals. In this atmosphere, Ukrainian patriots, and even Ukrainian nationalists, embraced a civic understanding of Ukrainian identity, downplaying older arguments about ancestry and history in favor of a more pragmatic approach to common political interests.

In December 1991, more than 90 percent of the inhabitants of Soviet Ukraine voted for independence (including a majority in all regions of Ukraine). Russia and Ukraine then went their separate ways. Privatization and lawlessness led to oligarchy in both countries. In Russia, the oligarchs were subdued by a centralized state, whereas in Ukraine, they generated their own strange sort of pluralism. Until very recently, all presidents in Ukraine oscillated between east and west in their foreign policy and among oligarchic clans in their domestic loyalties.

What was unusual about Viktor Yanukovych, elected in 2010, is that he tried to end all pluralism. In domestic policy, he generated a fake democracy, in which his favored opponent was the far-right party Svoboda. In so doing, he created a situation in which he could win elections and in which he could tell foreign observers that he was at least better than the nationalist alternative. In foreign policy, he found himself pushed toward the Russia of Putin, not so much because he desired this, but because his kleptocratic corruption was so extreme that serious economic cooperation with the European Union would have meant a legal challenge to his economic power. Yanukovych seems to have stolen so much from state coffers that the state itself was on the point of bankruptcy in 2013, which also made him vulnerable to Russia. Moscow was willing to overlook Yanukovych’s own practices and lend the money needed to make urgent payments—at a political price.

By 2013, oscillating between Russia and the West was no longer possible. By then, Moscow had ceased to represent simply a Russian state with more or less calculable interests, but rather a much grander vision of Eurasian integration. The Eurasian project had two parts: the creation of a free trade bloc of Russia, Ukraine, Belarus, and Kazakhstan, and the destruction of the European Union through the support of the European far right. Putin’s goal was and remains eminently simple. His regime depends upon the sale of hydrocarbons that are piped to Europe. A united Europe could generate an actual policy of energy independence, under the pressures of Russian unpredictability or global warming—or both. But a disintegrated Europe would remain dependent on Russian hydrocarbons.

Just as soon as these vaulting ambitions were formulated, the proud Eurasian posture crashed upon the reality of Ukrainian society. In late 2013 and early 2014, the attempt to bring Ukraine within the Eurasian orbit produced exactly the opposite result. First, Russia publicly dissuaded Yanukovych from signing a trade agreement with the European Union. This brought protests in Ukraine. Then Russia offered a large loan and favorable gas prices in exchange for crushing the protests. Harsh Russian-style laws introduced in January transformed the protests into a mass movement. Millions of people who had joined in peaceful protests were suddenly transformed into criminals and some of them began to defend themselves against the police. Finally, Russia made clear that Yanukovych had to rid Kiev of protesters in order to receive its money. Then followed the sniper massacre of February, which gave the revolutionaries a clear moral and political victory, and forced Yanukovych to flee to Russia. The attempt to create a pro-Russian dictatorship in Ukraine led to the opposite outcome: the return of parliamentary rule, the announcement of presidential elections, and a foreign policy oriented toward Europe.

This made the revolution in Ukraine not only a disaster for Russian foreign policy, but a challenge to Putin’s regime at home. The weakness of Putin’s policy is that it cannot account for the actions of free human beings who choose to organize themselves in response to unpredictable historical events. Russian propaganda presented the Ukrainian revolution as a Nazi coup and blamed Europeans for supporting these supposed Nazis. This version, although ridiculous, was much more comfortable in Putin’s mental world, since it removed from view the debacle of his own foreign policy in Ukraine and replaced spontaneous action by Ukrainians with foreign conspiracies.

The creeping Russian invasions of Crimea, Donetsk, and Luhansk are a frontal challenge to the European security order as well as to the Ukrainian state. They have nothing to do with popular will or the protection of rights: Even Crimean opinion polls never registered a majority preference for joining Russia, and speakers of Russian in Ukraine are far freer than speakers of Russian in Russia. The Russian annexation was carried out, tellingly, with the help of Putin’s extremist allies throughout Europe. No reputable organization would observe the electoral farce by which 97 percent of Crimeans supposedly voted to be annexed. But a ragtag delegation of right-wing populists, neo-Nazis, and members of the German party Die Linke (the Left Party) were happy to come and endorse the results. The Germans who traveled to Crimea included four members of Die Linke and one member of Neue Rechte (New Right). This is a telling combination. [ΣΣ: εννοείται ότι πήγε και εκπρόσωπος του ΚΚΕ]

Die Linke operates within the virtual reality created by Russian propaganda, in which the task of the European left (or rather “left”) is to criticize the Ukrainian right—but not the European right, and certainly not the Russian right. This is also an American phenomenon, visible for example in the otherwise surprising accord on the nature of the Ukrainian revolution and the reasonableness of the Russian counterrevolution expressed in Lyndon Larouche’s Executive Intelligence Review, the Ron Paul Institute for Peace and Prosperity, and The Nation.

Of course, there is some basis for concern about the far right in Ukraine. Svoboda, which was Yanukovych’s house opposition, now holds three of 20 ministerial portfolios in the current government. This overstates its electoral support, which is down to about 2 percent. Some of the people who fought the police during the revolution, although by no means a majority, were from a new group called Right Sector, some of whose members are radical nationalists. Its presidential candidate is polling at below 1 percent, and the group itself has something like 300 members. There is support for the far right in Ukraine, although less than in most members of the European Union.

A revolutionary situation always favors extremists, and watchfulness is certainly in order. It is quite striking, however, that Kiev returned to order immediately after the revolution and that the new government has taken an almost unbelievably calm stance in the face of Russian invasion. There are very real political differences of opinion in Ukraine today, but violence occurs in areas that are under the control of pro-Russian separatists. The only scenario in which Ukrainian extremists actually come to the fore is one in which Russia actually tries to invade the rest of the country. If presidential elections proceed as planned in May, then the unpopularity and weakness of the Ukrainian far right will be revealed. This is one of the reasons that Moscow opposes those elections.

People who criticize only the Ukrainian right often fail to notice two very important things. The first is that the revolution in Ukraine came from the left. It was a mass movement of the kind Europeans and Americans now know only from the history books. Its enemy was an authoritarian kleptocrat, and its central program was social justice and the rule of law. It was initiated by a journalist of Afghan background, its first two mortal casualties were an Armenian and a Belarusian, and it was supported by the Muslim Crimean Tatar community as well as many Ukrainian Jews. A Jewish Red Army veteran was among those killed in the sniper massacre. Multiple Israel Defense Forces veterans fought for freedom in Ukraine.

The Maidan functioned in two languages simultaneously, Ukrainian and Russian, because Kiev is a bilingual city, Ukraine is a bilingual country, and Ukrainians are bilingual people. Indeed, the motor of the revolution was the Russian-speaking middle class of Kiev. The current government, whatever its shortcomings, is un-self-consciously multiethnic and multilingual. In fact, Ukraine is now the site of the largest and most important free media in the Russian language, since important media in Ukraine appears in Russian and since freedom of speech prevails. Putin’s idea of defending Russian speakers in Ukraine is absurd on many levels, but one of them is this: People can say what they like in Russian in Ukraine, but they cannot do so in Russia itself. Separatists in the Ukrainian east, who, according to a series of opinion polls, represent a minority of the population, are protesting for the right to join a country where protest is illegal. They are working to stop elections in which the legitimate interests of Ukrainians in the east can be voiced. If these regions join Russia, their inhabitants can forget about casting meaningful votes in the future.

This is the second thing that goes unnoticed: The authoritarian right in Russia is infinitely more dangerous than the authoritarian right in Ukraine. It is in power, for one thing. It has no meaningful rivals, for another. It does not have to accommodate itself to domestic elections or international expectations, for a third. And it is now pursuing a foreign policy that is based openly upon the ethnicization of the world. It does not matter who an individual is according to law or his own preferences: The fact that he speaks Russian makes him a Volksgenosse requiring Russian protection, which is to say invasion. The Russian parliament granted Putin the authority to invade the entirety of Ukraine and to transform its social and political structure, which is an extraordinarily radical goal. The Russian parliament also sent a missive to the Polish foreign ministry proposing a partition of Ukraine. On popular Russian television, Jews are blamed for the Holocaust; in the major newspaper Izvestiia, Hitler is rehabilitated as a reasonable statesman responding to unfair Western pressure; on May Day, Russian neo-Nazis march.

All of this is consistent with the fundamental ideological premise of Eurasia. Whereas European integration begins from the premise that National Socialism and Stalinism were negative examples, Eurasian integration begins from the more jaded and postmodern premise that history is a grab bag of useful ideas. Whereas European integration presumes liberal democracy, Eurasian ideology explicitly rejects it. The main Eurasian ideologist, Alexander Dugin, who once called for a fascism “as red as our blood,” receives more attention now than ever before. His three basic political ideas—the need to colonize Ukraine, the decadence of the European Union, and the desirability of an alternative Eurasian project from Lisbon to Vladivostok—are now all officially enunciated, in less wild forms than his to be sure, as Russian foreign policy. Dugin now provides radical advice to separatist leaders in eastern Ukraine.

Putin now presents himself as the leader of the far right in Europe, and the leaders of Europe’s right-wing parties pledge their allegiance. There is an obvious contradiction here: Russian propaganda insists to Westerners that the problem with Ukraine is that its government is too far to the right, even as Russia builds a coalition with the European far right. Extremist, populist, and neo-Nazi party members went to Crimea and praised the electoral farce as a model for Europe. As Anton Shekhovtsov, a researcher of the European far right, has pointed out, the leader of the Bulgarian extreme right launched his party’s campaign for the European parliament in Moscow. The Italian Fronte Nazionale praises Putin for his “courageous position against the powerful gay lobby.” The neo-Nazis of the Greek Golden Dawn see Russia as Ukraine’s defender against “the ravens of international usury.” Heinz-Christian Strache of the Austrian FPÖ chimes in, surreally, that Putin is a “pure democrat.” Even Nigel Farage, the leader of the U.K. Independence Party, recently shared Putin’s propaganda on Ukraine with millions of British viewers in a televised debate, claiming absurdly that the European Union has “blood on its hands” in Ukraine.

Presidential elections in Ukraine are to be held on May 25, which by no coincidence is also the last day of elections to the European parliament. A vote for Strache in Austria or Le Pen in France or even Farage in Britain is now a vote for Putin, and a defeat for Europe is a victory for Eurasia. This is the simple objective reality: A united Europe can and most likely will respond adequately to an aggressive Russian petro-state with a common energy policy, whereas a collection of quarrelling nation-states will not. Of course, the return to the nation-state is a populist fantasy, so integration will continue in one form or another; all that can be decided is the form. Politicians and intellectuals used to say that there was no alternative to the European project, but now there is—Eurasia.

Ukraine has no history without Europe, but Europe also has no history without Ukraine. Ukraine has no future without Europe, but Europe also has no future without Ukraine. Throughout the centuries, the history of Ukraine has revealed the turning points in the history of Europe. This seems still to be true today. Of course, which way things will turn still depends, at least for a little while, on the Europeans.

_Timothy Snyder is Housum Professor of History at Yale University and the author of Bloodlands: Europe Between Hitler and Stalin. With Leon Wieseltier, he has planned a congress of international and Ukrainian intellectuals to meet May 16 to 19 in Kiev under the heading_ Ukraine: Thinking Together. _This essay is a revision of an earlier article that appeared in Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung._


----------



## Costas (May 15, 2014)

Και μια κριτική του Snyder (China Hand, May 15, 2014):

As for Ukraine, some critics of US Ukraine government and the government in Kyiv have been rather dismayed and befuddled by the appearance of a leading scholar of Soviet and Eastern European studies, Yale’s Timothy Snyder, in the ranks of the regime’s defenders. Snyder is a vociferous supporter of the new, West-backed government and is the author of numerous seemingly ludicrous attempts to minimize the ultra-nationalist & fascist component of the Kyiv regime while striving to paint the Hitler moustache on Putin.

Critique of the regime is much more comfortable if the ranks of the opposition is limited to over-the-top cold warriors, ultra-nationalists, and neo-liberal EU loving fantasists, and not authoritative Ivy League profs.

It is presumptuous of me to try to put myself into Dr. Snyder’s head, however I wish to point out a perspective which to some extent may explain and justify his position to his detractors.

Poland and Ukraine are two proto-nations whose aspirations and existence were denied and destroyed by Nazi Germany and Stalin’s USSR during the twentieth century.

Germany has atoned. Post-USSR Russia did…kinda. Now, under Putin, Russia is pitching its moral and political debts to eastern Europe in the wastebasket. Instead of acknowledging and atoning for the abuses to which it subjected its neighbors—including hideous crimes like the Katyn massacre, the slaughter of over 20,000 Polish military officers as part of Stalin’s effort to extinguish Poland as a meaningful force and national identity; Stalin’s brutal collectivization campaign that killed hundreds of thousands in Ukraine; and, even more recently, the Chernobyl disaster—Putin is headed in the opposite direction.

Putin is concentrating on Russia’s own sense of grievance, its own nationalism, and its own regional aspirations, aspirations that center on the fate of ethnic Russians and Russian speakers in the eastern European states and inevitably conflict with aspirations in Ukraine--as Putin seeks to neuter Ukraine, and turn it into a federalized, helpless buffer against intrusion from the West.

In the callous realist view—which, I might add, seems to be the view from most of Europe, including Berlin--agreeing with Putin to Finlandize Ukraine is a smart, split-the-baby solution.

The baby i.e. Ukraine, at least the Ukraine of anti-Russian Ukraine nationalists, understandably doesn’t feel this way.

And I think that might be where Professor Snyder stands. 

He sees the current situation as a recapitulation of the destruction of Poland at the hands of Stalin and Hitler. He perhaps yearns for an alternative future, in which the West redeems itself for its abandonment of Poland by supporting Ukraine in its efforts to achieve genuine political, military, and psychological independence of Russia. 

In other words, for Snyder perhaps he sees the struggle in Ukraine is an attempt to regain moral agency both for Ukraine and for its Western backers, just as Putin is trying to strip it away.

For most of the world, perhaps, the current crisis in Ukraine is primarily a dust-up between an inept and hopelessly compromised pro-Western government in Kyiv versus suspicious and aggrieved ethnic Russians in the east.

Professor Snyder views Ukraine as a colossal moral struggle—The Battle in Ukraine Means Everything, in the title of his most recent piece for The New Republic. His hyperbolic critique also takes the rather creepy, borderline racist clash of civilizations view of Ukraine as a Goetterdaemmerung between Europe and the bastard son of Genghis Khan and Fu Manchu, uhm, excuse me, “Eurasia”, an Orientalizing construct whose rather obvious problems will perhaps come back to haunt his recollection after he’s cooled off a bit:

_All of this is consistent with the fundamental ideological premise of Eurasia. Whereas European integration begins from the premise that National Socialism and Stalinism were negative examples, Eurasian integration begins from the more jaded and postmodern premise that history is a grab bag of useful ideas. Whereas European integration presumes liberal democracy, Eurasian ideology explicitly rejects it. ..

Ukraine has no history without Europe, but Europe also has no history without Ukraine. Ukraine has no future without Europe, but Europe also has no future without Ukraine. Throughout the centuries, the history of Ukraine has revealed the turning points in the history of Europe. This seems still to be true today. Of course, which way things will turn still depends, at least for a little while, on the Europeans._

My personal feeling, in any event, is that politics is a poor vehicle for moral redemption and Professor Snyder has taken on an insurmountable task in attempting to regenerate Ukraine as a national and moral force with the sorry situational and human capital burdening the regime in Kyiv.

However, I guess I can’t fault him too much for trying.


----------



## Costas (May 15, 2014)

Μια υπόθεση κάνω: το Ισραήλ γιορτάζει τη νίκη εναντίον του ναζισμού στις 9 Μαΐου μάλλον επειδή υπήρχαν τόσοι Εβραίοι στον Κόκκινο Στρατό ("πάνω από 500.000") και επειδή ο μεγαλύτερος αριθμός Εβραίων δολοφονήθηκε στην Σοβιετική Ουκρανία. Δείτε την ενότητα Victory Day in Israel του Ρωσικού Εβραϊκού Κογκρέσου.

Το ίδιο Κογκρέσο (The New Republic), issued a report [ΣΣ: στα ρώσικα] saying that there has been a marked increase in anti-Semitism in Russia in the first four months of 2014. Though there were no physical attacks on Jews, there were some minor incidents—everything from cemetery attacks to Russian nationalist thugs chanting anti-Semitic slogans. But most of this rise, the Congress reports, "was manifested first and foremost in public anti-Semitic statements, the number of which has increased dramatically."

The report notes public statements from politicians, like the member of Putin's United Russia party in Kaliningrad who accused his opponents of being "Jews, hiding among the opposition" and destroying the country. Dmitry Kiselev, who has threatened to turn the U.S. "into radioactive ash," was called out for pointedly pointing out the Jewish names of some opposition writers and saying that they should be wary of comparing the Sochi and 1936 Berlin Olympics because, in Germany, they wouldn't have been allowed to write, let alone live. The columnist of one state-friendly Russian newsletter listed Jewish members of the Russian opposition, saying that "they have no homeland because of their political beliefs."

In February, the news anchor of Rossiya24, one of Russia's largest state-controlled television channels, agreed with the ardently nationalistic (and often anti-Semitic) author Alexander Prokhanov, who said that Jewish organizations "were ushering in a second Holocaust with their own hands ... just as they ushered in the first one."

And last month, the Jewish daily newspaper the Forward noted that Russian state television's hatchet-job "documentaries" about Ukrainian politicians Yulia Tymoshenko and Arseniy Yatsenyuk stressed, in ominous terms, their allegedly nefarious Jewish roots.

_It all started with a Russian television "documentary" on former Ukrainian President Yulia Tymoshenko, aired on March 30. The film was a propaganda piece in the Soviet style—unrelenting character assassination with ominous, grating background music. Tymoshenko's whole career, the narrator intoned, was one of embezzlement, criminality, back-stabbing of associates, and secretly ordering assaults and killings. Then, toward the end, the culminating "disclosure": Tymoshenko was Jewish. "She completely hides her origin. But for many, it is no secret that the father of this woman with a hair-braid—Viktor Abramovich Kapitelman—has Jewish roots."...

A few days earlier, the same documentary news program did a similar hatchet-job on Ukrainian Prime Minister Yatseniuk, and indulged in the rhetoric of the 1970s: Yatseniuk was not just a Jew, but a Zionist. "One must take into consideration his Jewish origin. He is a Jew on his mother's side, and is one of the fifty most famous Zionists in Ukraine."...

For the conventional (non-anti-Semitic) Russian viewer, these disclosures of Jewishness were insignificant—after all, they lasted only 20 seconds in a half-hour program. Or they could be brushed aside as editorial lapses into bad taste. But for the Russian ultra-right, these words were gold. They legitimized their wedding of anti-Ukrainianism to anti-Semitism.
_
Putin's critics have long conceded that while he is many things, he is not an anti-Semite. His closest childhood friends (now, coincidentally, billionaires on the U.S. Treasury sanctions list) are Jews. So was his judo coach and replacement father, Anatoly Rachlin. After Rachlin's funeral, Putin took a dramatic and solitary walk through his hometown. He has been good to the Russian Jewish community.

But the Russian nationalism he has unleashed to buttress both his hold on power at home and his imperialist policy abroad is not free. Russian nationalism has always been mixed up with often violent anti-Semitism. It's why the U.S. has such a large Jewish population: Millions of Jews fled the Russian empire at the end of the 19th century because of this poisonous combination. Millions more fled at the end of the 20th because it was resurrected again under the guise of Soviet patriotism. This time, there are no longer millions of Jews to flee the place, but there are just enough left in politics and culture to point out as aliens incapable of loving the Motherland.


----------



## Costas (May 22, 2014)

Καλά είναι εδώ

Far-Right Fever for a Europe Tied to Russia

By ANDREW HIGGINS (ΝΥΤ) MAY 20, 2014

LE CHESNAY, France — At a rally last week near the Palace of Versailles, France’s largest far-right party, the National Front, deployed all the familiar theatrics and populist themes of nationalist movements across Europe.

A standing-room-only crowd waved the national flag, joined in a boisterous singing of the national anthem and applauded as speakers denounced freeloading foreigners and, with particular venom, the European Union.

But the event, part of an energetic push for votes by France’s surging far right ahead of elections this week for the European Parliament, also promoted an agenda distant from the customary concerns of conservative voters: why Europe needs to break its “submission” to the United States and look to Russia as a force for peace and a bulwark against moral decay.
Continue reading the main story
Related Coverage

Laurence Stassen, a member of the European Parliament, has relocated from the Netherlands to London.
Anti-Europe Parties at Odds, Despite Shared CauseMAY 19, 2014
Nigel Farage, the leader of the United Kingdom Independence Party.
Nigel Farage and his U.K. Independence Party Want Out of EuropeMAY 14, 2014
Marine Le Pen, leader of the National Front, the largest far-right party in France.
National Front Wins Support and ElectionsAPRIL 1, 2014

While the European Union has joined Washington in denouncing Russia’s annexation of Crimea and the chaos stirred by pro-Russian separatists in eastern Ukraine, Europe’s right-wing populists have been gripped by a contrarian fever of enthusiasm for Russia and its president, Vladimir V. Putin.

“Russian influence in the affairs of the far right is a phenomenon seen all over Europe,” said a study by the Political Capital Institute, a Hungarian research group. It predicted that far-right parties, “spearheaded by the French National Front,” could form a pro-Russian bloc in the European Parliament or, at the very least, amplify previously marginal pro-Russian voices.

Pro-Russian sentiment remains largely confined to the fringes of European politics, though Mr. Putin also has more mainstream admirers and allies on both the right and the left, including Silvio Berlusconi, the former Italian prime minister, and Gerhard Schröder, the former German chancellor. Mr. Putin’s authoritarian leanings and pugnacious nationalism have generated widespread and diverse opposition to him across Europe; at a gay pride event in Brussels on Saturday, marchers wore masks featuring Mr. Putin’s face, colored pink and daubed with blue eye shadow and red lipstick.

Even among far-right groups, the sympathy for Russia and suspicion of Washington are in part tactical: Focused on clawing back power from the European Union’s bureaucracy, they seize any cause that puts them at odds with policy makers in Brussels and the conventional wisdom of European elites.

But they also reflect a general crumbling of public trust in the beliefs and institutions that have dominated Europe since the end of World War II, including the Continent’s relationship with the United States.

“Europe is a big sick body,” said Alain de Benoist, a French philosopher and a leading figure in a French school of political thought known as the “new right.” Mr. de Benoist said Russia “is now obviously the principal alternative to American hegemony.” Mr. Putin, he added, is perhaps “not the savior of humanity,” but “there are many good reasons to be pro-Russian.”

Some of Russia’s European fans, particularly those with a religious bent, are attracted by Mr. Putin’s image as a muscular foe of homosexuality and decadent Western ways. Others, like Aymeric Chauprade, a foreign policy adviser to the National Front’s leader, Marine Le Pen, are motivated more by geopolitical calculations that emphasize Russia’s role as a counterweight to American power.

Russia has added to its allure through the financing, mostly with corporate money, of media, research groups and other European organizations that promote Moscow’s take on the world. The United States also supports foreign groups that agree with it, but Russia’s boosters in Europe, unlike its leftist fans during the Cold War, now mostly veer to the far right and sometimes even fascism, the cause Moscow claims to be fighting in Ukraine.

Hungary’s Jobbik, one of Europe’s most extreme nationalist parties and a noisy cheerleader for Moscow, is now under investigation by the Hungarian authorities amid allegations that it has received funding from Russia and, in a case involving one of its leading candidates for the European Parliament, that it has worked for Russian intelligence.

No longer dismissed, as they were for decades, as fringe cranks steeped in anti-Semitism and other noxious beliefs from Europe’s fascist past, the National Front and like-minded counterparts elsewhere on the Continent are expected to post strong gains in this week’s election, which begins on Thursday in Britain and the Netherlands and then rolls across Europe through Sunday.

But they are unlikely to form a cohesive bloc: Nationalists from different countries tend to squabble, not cooperate.

Nigel Farage, the leader of the United Kingdom Independence Party, a group zealously opposed to the European Union and a critic of American foreign policy, is already engaged in a bitter feud with Ms. Le Pen.

But Mr. Farage and Ms. Le Pen have at least found some common ground on Russia. The British politician recently named Mr. Putin as the world leader he most admired “as an operator but not as a human being,” he told a British magazine.

Ms. Le Pen has also expressed admiration for Mr. Putin and called for a strategic alliance with the Kremlin, proposing a “pan-European union” that would include Russia.
Continue reading the main story
Recent Comments
Olivier
1 hour ago

So, different kinds of imperialism are at odds again. The right against the right. It almost sounds like Nostradamus was right what with...
francodeport
1 hour ago

The article only mentions in passing that the Ukrainian crisis is also rekindling strong pro-Russian and/or pro-Putin support among the far...
Jim inNJ
2 hours ago

One of the biggest issues for much of the far right in Europe these days is a disposition against Islam and Muslims. There is a worry about...

See All Comments

In general, said Doru Frantescu, policy director of VoteWatch Europe, a Brussels research group, the affections of far-right Europeans for Mr. Putin are simply opportunistic rather than ideological, “a convergence of interests toward weakening the E.U.”

This convergence has pushed the far right into a curious alignment with the far left. In European Parliament votes this year on the lifting of tariffs and other steps to help Ukraine’s fragile new government, which Russia denounces as fascist but the European Union supports, legislators at both ends of the political spectrum banded together to oppose assisting Ukraine.

“Russia has become the hope of the world against new totalitarianism,” Mr. Chauprade, the National Front’s top European Parliament candidate for the Paris region, said in a speech to Russia’s Parliament in Moscow last year.

When Crimea held a referendum in March on whether the peninsula should secede from Ukraine and join Russia, Mr. Chauprade joined a team of election monitors organized by a pro-Russian outfit in Belgium, the Eurasian Observatory for Elections and Democracy. The team, which pronounced the referendum free and fair, also included members of Austria’s far-right Freedom Party; a Flemish nationalist group in Belgium; and the Jobbik politician in Hungary accused of spying for Russia.

Luc Michel, the Belgian head of the Eurasian Observatory, which receives some financial support from Russian companies but promotes itself as independent and apolitical, champions the establishment of a new “Eurasian” alliance, stretching from Vladivostok in Russia to Lisbon in Portugal and purged of American influence. The National Front, preoccupied with recovering sovereign powers surrendered to Brussels, has shown little enthusiasm for a new Eurasian bloc. But it, too, bristles at Europe’s failure to project itself as a global player independent from America, and looks to Russia for help.

The European Union, said Marion Maréchal-Le Pen, a member of the French Parliament and a niece of Marine Le Pen, is “the poodle of the United States.”

Russia offers the prospect of a new European order free of what Mr. Chauprade, in his own speech, described as its servitude to a “technocratic elite serving the American and European financial oligarchy” and its “enslavement by consumerist urges and sexual impulses.”

The view that Europe has been cut adrift from its traditional moral moorings gained new traction this month when Conchita Wurst, a bearded Austrian drag queen, won the annual Eurovision Song Contest. Russian officials and the Russian Orthodox Church bemoaned the victory — over, among others, singing Russian twins — as evidence of Europe’s moral disarray.

At the National Front’s pre-election rally, Mr. Chauprade mocked the “bearded lady” and won loud applause with a passionate plaint that Europeans had become a rootless mass of “consumers disconnected from their natural attachments — the family, the nation and the divine.”


----------



## Costas (May 22, 2014)

Conflict Fatigue Deepens in East Ukraine, Just Days Before Vote

By DAVID M. HERSZENHORN and ANDREW ROTH (ΝΥΤ) MAY 20, 2014

KIEV, Ukraine — Pro-Russian separatists in eastern Ukraine on Tuesday faced an unaccustomed wave of anger from residents who expressed frustration over the violence and instability in the region, particularly recent mortar attacks around the embattled city of Slovyansk that have damaged several homes and terrorized residents.

The separatist movement has been showing signs of strain since President Vladimir V. Putin of Russia said this month that he intended to pull back his troops from the Ukraine border, encouraged a national dialogue and tentatively backed Ukraine’s coming presidential election. Steelworkers easily wrested control of the port city of Mariupol last week under the direction of Ukraine’s richest man, Rinat Akhmetov, who owns the mills where they work, and Mr. Akhmetov has continued to pressure the separatists.

Thousands of Mr. Akhmetov’s employees took part on Tuesday in highly choreographed rallies throughout the region, collectively known as Donbass, to show support for Ukrainian unity and to denounce the continuing unrest. But the turnout fell far short of the hundreds of thousands that Mr. Akhmetov had hoped would attend.

In Slovyansk, a center of rebel activity, the separatist mayor, Vyachislav Ponomaryov, was accosted by some of the 200 residents in attendance at what resembled an impromptu, open-air town meeting. They demanded he put an end to the violence, which continued Tuesday with mortar shelling and sporadic gunfire on the outskirts of the city.

Video of the meeting showed a somewhat flustered Mr. Ponomaryov pleading with residents “not to panic” and promising that they would be compensated for damage to their houses because of fighting between rebels and government forces.

The events suggest a deepening conflict fatigue among residents of the east, potentially giving an enormous lift to the provisional government in Kiev, the Ukrainian capital, as the authorities seek to carry out a successful presidential election on Sunday.

In Moscow, senior Russian officials had already indicated tentative support for the election and for national round-table talks aimed at settling the crisis, with representatives of the Donbass region and the Kiev government, though leaders of the rebel groups were not allowed to attend. The talks are aimed, in part, at drafting an agreement on increasing the authority of local governments.

In a sign, however, that the rebel movement is by no means collapsing, there were reports that gunmen had stormed at least a dozen polling stations in Donetsk and Luhansk on Tuesday, confiscating ballots and other election materials and terrifying workers preparing for Sunday’s vote. Election officials in Kiev have said there will be contingency plans, including alternate polling stations, for voters in disputed regions, but the reports of ballots being stolen at gunpoint illustrated the challenges facing the provisional Ukrainian government as it tries to install a new government with a vote that the world will view as legitimate.

One important factor is the increasingly vocal role of Mr. Akhmetov, who owns factories throughout the east and holds enormous sway in the region. For weeks, Mr. Akhmetov refrained from criticizing the separatists, choosing instead to issue statements in support of a peaceful, united Ukraine.

But on Monday, after separatists seized control of a railway line, Mr. Akhmetov issued a scathing statement accusing them of attempting the “genocide of Donbass.”

“I will not let Donbass be destroyed,” he said.

On Tuesday, workers at a steel mill in Mariupol and at a metalwork facility in the city of Yenakiyeve, the rough-hewed hometown of the ousted president, Viktor F. Yanukovych, left work at noon to listen to speeches in support of Ukrainian unity.

In Donetsk, the regional capital, as many as 1,000 of Mr. Akhmetov’s employees gathered at the Donbass Arena, the local soccer stadium that he owns, to watch Mr. Akhmetov’s statement broadcast on a jumbo video screen.

Some waved orange flags of the local Shakhtar soccer team. Many of those who attended said they had been brought to the arena by bus and did not know why they were there. The event ended after about 20 minutes.

The action, and Mr. Akhmetov’s statement, prompted an angry response from leaders of the so-called Donetsk People’s Republic, including a threat by its chairman, Denis Pushilin, to nationalize Mr. Akhmetov’s businesses. It is not clear the group has the authority or the ability to take such a step.

In Kiev, officials stepped up preparations for the voting on Sunday, including a memorandum of peace and understanding adopted by Parliament that was intended to reassure the public that substantial government changes were being undertaken along with the election of a new president.

The resolution, which was approved with 252 votes in favor, included promises of constitutional overhauls and offered assurances about the status of the Russian language as well as the ability of local governments to grant official approval to other “minority” languages.

The Kremlin on Monday repeated a previous assertion that Mr. Putin had ordered a withdrawal of Russian troops from along the Ukrainian border, but Western officials said they still saw no indication of a pullback.

While Russia has seemed to back away from the possibility of military action in the east, officials continued to demand that Ukraine begin to pay an outstanding bill for Russian natural gas that the Kremlin says amounts to $3.5 billion.

In an interview with Bloomberg Television broadcast on Tuesday, the Russian prime minister, Dmitry A. Medvedev, said that Russia might be flexible on the timing of the payments but that the debt must be paid. He also noted that Ukraine had recently received billions of dollars in loan assistance from the International Monetary Fund.

Officials in Kiev dispute the price that Russia is demanding for the gas, and the acting Ukrainian prime minister, Arseniy P. Yatsenyuk, issued a statement on Tuesday suggesting that the matter would be brought to arbitration in a Stockholm court.

With the presidential election just days away, a compilation of three new polls released on Tuesday showed the billionaire confectioner Petro Poroshenko with a big lead over former Prime Minister Yulia V. Tymoshenko. Among voters who said they had already made up their minds, 53.2 percent supported Mr. Poroshenko, the polls found, enough to avoid a runoff.

David M. Herszenhorn reported from Kiev, and Andrew Roth from Donetsk, Ukraine.

ΥΓ. Σε μια ομιλία του στη Στοά του Βιβλίου ο Πασχάλης Κιτρομηλίδης είπε ότι ο Ευγένιος Βούλγαρης, όταν έφυγε από την Ελλάδα, κατέληξε στη Ρωσία, όπου η Αικατερίνη η Μεγάλη, που τότε προσπαθούσε να εκρωσίσει τη γη των Τατάρων, τον έκανε αρχιεπίσκοπο Σλαβινίου και Χερσώνος, και πρόσθεσε ότι το Σλαβίνιο αυτό είναι το σημερινό Σλαβυάνσκ.


----------



## Palavra (May 30, 2014)

Και μια καθυστερημένη αναφορά στις ουκρανικές προεδρικές εκλογές και στο φασιστικό-ακροδεξιό στοιχείο: Το Σβόμποντα πήρε 1,16% ενώ ο ακόμα ακροδεξιότερος Δεξιός Τομέας πήρε 0,7%. Και οι δύο μαζί αθροιζόμενοι, ούτε 2%. Ας μην μπω και στις συγκρίσεις με την Ελλάδα και στεναχωρηθώ...

Σχετικό: Ukraine: The Antidote to Europe’s Fascists?, του Timothy Snyder.

[...]
The leaders of the European far right, helped by the recent woolly-headedness of much of the European left, are moving their peoples not back toward the nation-state (which is impossible) but toward Russian domination of Europe. Despite various disagreements, this is one point on which the European populists, fascists, and neo-Nazis agree: Putin is an admirable leader whose ideas on Europe are sound. Parties like the National Front, Britain’s UKIP, Italy’s Northern League, Belgium’s Vlaams Belang, and Hungary’s Jobbik pose as nationalists while supporting the policies of a foreigner who makes no secret of his goal of dominating their lands.
[...]​


----------



## Costas (Jun 10, 2014)

Ο αντι-Μαϊντανικός Peter Lee αυτοδιορθώνεται, όχι στο ίδιο το άρθρο τού Counterpunch (τόσος σεβασμός στους αναγνώστες;!) αλλά στο δικό του China Matters:

_First, a correction. In the piece, I give credence to allegations that the Nachtigall Battalion (Ukrainian nationalists, largely Banderites, organized into a military unit under the direction of German military intelligence) participated in the first Lviv pogrom. These allegations are apparently false and the result of a Soviet forgery and disinformation campaign._

Και παρά τις κόντρες του με τον Timothy (που την πρώτη φορά τον λέει Thomas) Snyder, οι αναλύσεις τους για τον σημερινό ευρωπαϊκό φασισμό δεν διαφέρουν και τόσο. Επίσης, αποπειράται μια εξήγηση του χαμηλού ποσοστού της ακροδεξιάς στις προεδρικές εκλογές αναφέροντας το ποσοστό της στις βουλευτικές του 2012 (η Βουλή που προέκυψε τότε είναι η ίδια με τη σημερινή· δεν άλλαξε με την επανάσταση). Τέλος, εξηγεί τη γέννηση του ουκρανικού φασισμού μέσα από τη μέγγενη της σοβιετικής και της πολωνικής κυριαρχίας στον ουκρανικό εθνικισμό του Μεσοπολέμου.

*Fascism: an “Ism” for the 21st Century*
The Durability of Ukrainian Fascism
by PETER LEE / Counterpunch

Readers outside of Europe might not be aware of it, but spring is the fascist marching season in the Baltic republics.

In Estonia on February 16; February 16 & March 11 in Lithuania (anniversaries of 1918 and 1990 declarations of independence); and March 16 in Latvia (March 16, 1944 was first day the Latvian Legion fought alongside the Wehrmacht against the Red Army), local fascists parade to celebrate fascist principals and fascist heroes, most of whom collaborated in some ways with Nazi Germany during World War II while resisting the Soviet Union.

The big event for Ukrainian fascists is January 1, the anniversary of the birth of Stepan Bandera (1909-1959), leader of the OUN-B (Organization of Ukrainian Nationalists—Bandera) fascist faction.

This year, 15,000 people marched by torchlight in Kyiv on January 1 to commemorate Bandera.

Eastern European fascism is a durable and alarmingly vital ideology. It is not just a matter of atavistic affection for Hitler and Nazism by bigoted cranks.

And Ukrainian fascism is more durable and vital than most. It was forged in the most adverse conditions imaginable, in the furnace of Stalinism, under the reign of Hitler, and amid Poland’s effort to destroy Ukrainian nationality.

Ukrainian nationalism was under ferocious attack between the two world wars. The USSR occupied the eastern half of Ukraine, subjected it to collectivization under Stalin, and committed repression and enabled a famine that killed millions. At first, the Soviets sought to co-opt Ukrainian nationalism by supporting Ukrainian cultural expression while repressing Ukrainian political aspirations; USSR nationalities policies were “nationalist in expression and socialist in essence”. Then, in 1937 Stalin obliterated the native Ukrainian cultural and communist apparatus in a thoroughgoing purge and implemented Russified central control through his bespoke instrument, Nikita Krushchev.

Meanwhile, the eastern [=western] part of the Ukraine was under the thumb of the Polish Republic, which was trying to entrench its rule before either the Germans or the Russians got around to destroying it again. This translated into a concerted Polish political, security, cultural, and demographic push into Ukrainian Galicia. The Polish government displaced Ukrainian intellectuals and farmers, attacked their culture and religion (including seizure of Orthodox churches and conversion into Roman Catholic edifices), marginalized the Ukrainians in their own homeland, and suppressed Ukrainian independence activists (like Bandera, who spent the years 1933 to 1939 in Poland’s Wronki Prison after trying to assassinate Poland’s Minister of the Interior).

Ukrainian nationalists, therefore, were unable to ride communism or bourgeois democracy into power. Communism was a tool of Soviet expansionism, not class empowerment, and Polish democracy offered no protection for Ukrainian minority rights or political expression, let alone a Ukrainian state.

Ukrainian nationalists turned largely toward fascism, specifically toward a concept of “integral nationalism” that, in the absence of an acceptable national government, manifested itself in a national will residing in the spirit of its adherents, not expressed by the state or restrained by its laws, but embodied by a charismatic leader and exercised through his organization, whose legitimacy supersedes that of the state and whose commitment to violence makes it a law unto itself.

That leader, at least for many Ukrainians of the fascist persuasion, was Stepan Bandera. The organization, his OUN-B faction.

This state of affairs persists in today’s successor to the OUN-B, Pravy Sektor, with its fascist trappings, leader cult, and paramilitary arm. The “mainstreaming” of the second major fascist grouping, Svoboda, looks more like a strategic repackaging in order to strive for greater electoral success by hiding its fascist antecedents.

So, unfortunately for apologists for the current Kyiv regime, the correct description of these two groups is not “nationalist” or “ultranationalist”; it is “fascist”.  [Σωστό αυτό, με τον απαραίτητο αστερίσκο για το Σβόμποντα]

Fatally, the Ukrainian government has turned to fascist nationalism and heroes in order to forge a post-Soviet, essentially Ukrainian, identity for the post-1991 state.

In a recapitulation of a trend in eastern Europe to resurrect World War II era nationalist fascists—some of whom actively collaborated with the Nazis—as rallying points for anti-Russian sentiment, Bandera has also been adopted as a Ukrainian national hero: in 2010 President Yuschenko posthumously (and, according to a court in pro-Russian Donetsk, illegally) awarded Bandera the title of Hero of Ukraine.

The uncomfortable truth is that the government has invested enough effort into celebrating Bandera as a national hero that the epithet “Banderite” that pro-Russian elements apply to the Kyiv regime is not terribly far from the mark.

For obvious reasons, Russian propaganda has labored mightily to characterize Bandera as a Nazi, so that he can be condemned as a collaborator with Hitler in his war on the USSR and the world, and not an independence fighter against Russia and its brutal and extremely unpopular (for ethnic Ukrainians, at least) rule over eastern Ukraine.

Actually, Banderan fascism, with its focus on establishing a pure Ukrainian state, was only tangentially related to Hitler’s expansionist extravagances, which centered on an apocalyptic war against the “Judeo-Bolshevism” that, in Hitler’s view, stood between Germany and its rightful place as lord of a racially cleansed Europe and a global empire rivalling those of the United States and Great Britain.

Bandera was not an important Nazi collaborator, albeit because he was never given a real chance. Ukrainian independence activists of every stripe threw themselves at the Nazis in the Thirties, seeing Germany as the only force that could destroy both of their hated oppressors—Poland, for the western Ukrainians, and the USSR for the eastern Ukraine.

However, the Nazis were contemptuous of Slavs, who were assigned the role of hewers of wood and drawers of water in the new Aryan order. Ukrainian workers transported to Germany as laborers were subjected to miserable and degrading treatment as they sweated for the Reich.

The notorious ethnic Ukrainian “Galician SS” and “Nachtigall” and “Roland” military formations apparently were kept on a short leash by the Germans, did not accomplish a great deal during World War II, and only saw serious action when the Nazis got really desperate.

The Nazis were above all determined to keep a tight grip on Ukraine, which was a central region for their concept of a Slav-free Lebensraum for Germans and a key zone for their military operations against the USSR. They recognized that Bandera’s bedrock interest was in creating a Ukrainian state free of anyone’s control and were well aware of his tendency toward bloody mischief. The Nazis detained him for most of World War II and only released in a “too little too late” effort to slow up the Red Army as it drove Germany out of eastern Europe in 1945.

Post-war, a German officer made the telling observation that the war in the east was not lost at Stalingrad; it was lost “long before that—in Kiev, when we hosted the swastika instead of the Ukrainian flag!”

Stepan Bandera was an unapologetic fascist and terrorist whose OUN-B faction launched an unimaginably brutal campaign of ethnic cleansing campaign through slaughter during World War II. Yale historian Thomas [=Timothy] Snyder, who is an enthusiastic cheerleader for almost all things EuroMaidan, draws the line at exalting Bandera.

The Nazis killed tens of millions of anonymous strangers in the East as part of a war of conquest meant to Germanize Europe to the Urals; the Ukrainians of the OUN-B murdered tens of thousands of their neighbors while trying to rip a national state out of the social and political fabric of eastern Europe.

Like Hitler, Bandera was keen to purify the “homeland” of impure elements. Unlike Hitler, Bandera only had the chance to turn his fury on his enemies—primarily the Poles of Galicia–for a few months.

5000 Ukrainian police defected with their weapons to join Bandera’s faction as Nazi rule crumbled in Ukraine, and provided the muscle for the most notorious Bandera action of the Second World War: the massacre of Poles in what is now western Ukraine.

Historians generally agree that Bandera’s forces committed systematic atrocities in order to institute a reign of terror that would drive out the Poles out.

Norman Davies:

_Villages were torched. Roman Catholic priests were axed or crucified. Churches were burned with all their parishioners. Isolated farms were attacked by gangs carrying pitchforks and kitchen knives. Throats were cut. Pregnant women were bayoneted. Children were cut in two. Men were ambushed in the field and led away.
_
Timothy Snyder:

_Ukrainian partisans burned homes, shot or forced back inside those who tried to flee, and used sickles and pitchforks to kill those they captured outside. In some cases, beheaded, crucified, dismembered, or disemboweled bodies were displayed, in order to encourage remaining Poles to flee._

Various estimates calculate that somewhere between 35,000 and 100,000 Poles died in the Bandera terror.

Bandera’s champions point to the fact that he was still in German detention when the massacres took place and there is no evidence that he explicitly ordered the massacres. But given his ideology, his detestation of the Poles, and his role as the charismatic leader of his faction, it seems unlikely his subordinates undertook this massive enterprise on their own initiative.

One of Bandera’s lieutenants was Roman Shukhevych. In February 1945, Shukhevych issued an order stating, “In view of the success of the Soviet forces it is necessary to speed up the liquidation of the Poles, they must be totally wiped out, their villages burned … only the Polish population must be destroyed.”

As a matter of additional embarrassment, Shukhevych was also a commander in the Nachtigall (Nightingale) battalion organized by the Wehrmacht.

Today, a major preoccupation of Ukrainian nationalist historical scholarship is beating back rather convincing allegations by Russian, Polish, and Jewish historians that Nachtigall was an important and active participant in the massacre of Lviv Jews orchestrated by the German army upon its arrival in June 1941. [Βλ. Correction στην αρχή της ανάρτησης] 

It’s an uphill battle. Bandera had classified Jews as “second order enemies” thanks to their perceived role as collaborators and adjuncts to the Polish and Russian strategy of “divide and conquer” against Ukrainian nationalism. Anti-Semitism, indeed, is a staple of modern Ukrainian fascism and has undoubtedly contributed to the emigration of 60% of Ukraine’s Jews—340,000 people—since independence.

Shukhevych remains a hero to Ukrainian fascists today. Most importantly—since Bandera was assassinated in Munich by the USSR in 1959 and left no issue—he serves as the direct lineal ancestor of Ukraine’s key fascist formation, Pravy Sektor.

In February 2014, the New York Times’ Andrew Higgins penned a rather embarrassing passage that valorized the occupation of Lviv—the Galician city at the heart of Ukrainian fascism, the old stomping grounds of Roman Shukhevych and the Nachtigall battlaian, and also Simon Wiesnthal’s home town—by anti-Yanyukovich forces in January 2014:

_Some of the president’s longtime opponents here have taken an increasingly radical line.

Offering inspiration and advice has been Yuriy Shukhevych, a blind veteran nationalist who spent 31 years in Soviet prisons and labor camps and whose father, Roman, led the Ukrainian Insurgent Army against Polish and then Soviet rule.

Mr. Shukhevych, 80, who lost his sight during his time in the Soviet gulag, helped guide the formation of Right Sector, an unruly organization whose fighters now man barricades around Independence Square, the epicenter of the protest movement in Kiev._

https://johnib.wordpress.com/tag/yuriy-shukhevych/

Yuriy Shukhevych’s role in modern Ukrainian fascism is not simply that of an inspirational figurehead and reminder of his father’s anti-Soviet heroics for proud Ukrainian nationalists. He is a core figure in the emergence of the key Ukrainian fascist formation, Pravy Sektor and its paramilitary.

And Pravy Sektor’s paramilitary, the UNA-UNSO, is not an “unruly” collection of weekend-warrior-wannabes, as Mr. Higgins might believe.

UNA-UNSO was formed during the turmoil of the early 1990s, largely by ethnic Ukrainian veterans of the Soviet Union’s bitter war in Afghanistan. From the first, the UNA-UNSO has shown a taste for foreign adventures, sending detachments to Moscow in 1990 to oppose the Communist coup against Yeltsin, and to Lithuania in 1991. With apparently very good reason, the Russians have also accused UNA-UNSO fighters of participating on the anti-Russian side in Georgia and Chechnya.

After formal Ukrainian independence, the militia elected Yuriy Shukhevych—the son of OUN-B commander Roman Shukhevych– as its leader and set up a political arm, which later became Pravy Sektor.

Also after independence in 1991, the unapologetically fascistic Social Nationalist Party—with, inevitably, its own paramilitary, Patriots of Ukraine—was set up under the leadership of Andriy Parubiy.

Parubiy left the Social Nationalist Party in 2004, when it became the vehicle for the political aspirations of Oleh Tyahnybok and became the Svoboda Party. Parubiy’s motivations are relatively opaque, but I would argue he left to become the fascist Trojan horse inside Yulya Tymoshenko’s Fatherland party. Indeed, while Timoshenko’s political clout dwindled during her imprisonment, Parubiy was a key organizer of “volunteers” at Maidan and emerged as the secretary of the National Security and Defense Council of Ukraine, charged with handling the “anti-terrorist” operations in the east.

Rather Panglossian analyses of Ukranian fascism usually take as their point of departure the dismal showing of Pravy Sektor and Svoboda in the 2014 presidential election.

The two fascist parties polled less than 2% combined in the 2014 presidential poll. However, this is probably a misleading indicator of their strength. Pravy Sektor’s Yarosh had announced he wouldn’t run an active campaign, presumably as part of a deal at the behest of EuroMaidan’s Western backers to help Petro Poroshenko avoid a run-off with Yulya Tymoshenko. As for Tyahnybok, Svoboda got 10% of the vote in the parliamentary elections of 2012, and it seems implausible that his backing has completely collapsed after his high-profile role in the triumphant Maidan troika together with Klitschko and Yatsenyuk.

In any case, as noted above, fascists do not regard the state, its constitution, and the electoral process as the vehicle for Ukrainian national aspirations. That role is reserved for the leader, the party, and the paramilitaries. What matters to fascists is their influence in the affairs of the nation, and in Ukraine that influence is significant.

When eastern Ukraine rose up, the current Kyiv government, admittedly laboring under significant disabilities of illegitimacy, incompetence, and penury, has experienced immense difficulties in rallying a multi-ethnic Ukrainian nation. It was almost a foregone conclusion that fascist paramilitaries would be called upon to supplement or even replace the wavering regime forces in the field.

In an eerie—well, perhaps, predictable—recapitulation of the OUN-B’s opportunistic military collaboration with the Wehrmacht, Pravy Sektor leader Dmytro Yarosh organized the “Donbass Batallion” to assist the Ukrainian government’s operations in the east. Pravy Sektor leaders and rank and file have also apparently augmented if not formed the oligarch-funded Dniepr Battalion–currently one of the few military formations operating in the east that is reliably and brutally loyal to the Kyiv regime.

Even though it is plausibly alleged that Russia is inciting and abetting resistance, local resentment against Kyiv and its heavy-handed tactics is undeniably present and apparently increasing, and perhaps with it the need for fascist backbone and muscle to subjugate the unruly east.

The optimistic European scenario is for Ukraine’s barely acknowledged fascist problems to melt away as European integration and prosperity do their moderating work, and Ukraine emerges as another Poland: politically stable, united, democratic, and reliably anti-Russian.

However, it is an ugly truth that Poland had its issues of national identity resolved by Hitler, Stalin, and the Holocaust, which stripped away the complicating nationalities issues posed by its German, Ukrainian, and Jewish populations. Before World War II, one-third of Poland’s population was “minorities”. Today, Poland is 96% “Polish”.

Ukraine, on the other hand, carries a legacy of division thanks to the USSR’s administration of eastern Ukraine before World War II, and Russian domination of the Kiev elite during the Soviet period. About 18% of Ukrainians are ethnic Russian; but 30% of the population is native-Russian speaking. In the western oblasts currently battling Kyiv, the percentage of Russian speakers ranges from 72% (Dnipropetrovsk) to 93% (Donetsk). Crimea, now annexed to Russia, was 97%.

Unless the Kyiv regime unwittingly solves its problem by escalating the crisis to the point that Russia annexes the eastern oblasts and removes Russian Ukrainians from the nationalist equation, a plausible forecast for Ukraine is failure, polarization, poverty, violence—and fascist political success as Russian ethnic and linguistic identity become signifiers for looming threats to the Ukrainian state.

But in evaluating the outlook for fascism in Europe, it is a mistake to think fascists are just fighting the last war—finishing up the de-Bolshevization and de-Russification of eastern Europe that Hitler was only able to begin.

Communism isn’t the only light that’s failing.

Ukrainian fascists love the Russia-hammering NATO, but detest the Russia-accommodating and supra-nationalistic EU.

And they aren’t alone. Fascism—and anti-EU sentiment—pervade parts of Europe that never felt Stalin’s wrath. In the last elections for the European Parliament, “eurosceptics” and xenophobic ultra-nationalists scored significant gains, led by Marine Le Pen, whose National Front took 25% of the French seats.

A lot of it has to do with the equivocal track record of globalized neo-liberal capitalism in the last decade. We’re all Pikettyists now, and it seems that among the most important outcomes of neo-liberalism are income inequality and oligarchs.

It is anathema to liberal democrats, but it should be acknowledged that fascism is catching on, largely as a result of a growing perception that neo-liberalism and globalization are failing to deliver the economic and social goods to a lot of people.

Democracy is seen as the plaything of oligarchs who manipulate the current system to secure and expand their wealth and power; liberal constitutions with their guarantees of minority rights appear to be recipes for national impotence. Transnational free markets in capital and goods breed local austerity, unemployment, and poverty. Democratic governments seem to follow the free market playbook, get into problems they can’t handle, and surrender their sovereignty to committees of Euro-financiers.

Fascism, with its exaltation of the particular, the emotional, and the undemocratic provides an impregnable ideological and political bulwark against these outside forces.

Fascism has become an important element in the politics of resistance: a force that obstructs imposition of the norms of globalization, and an ideology that justifies the protection of local local interests against the demands of liberal democracy, transnational capital, and property and minority rights.

Maybe it’s neo-liberalism, not fascism, that is facing a crisis of legitimacy and acceptance.

So the idea that fascism can be treated as a delusional artifact of the 20th century and the challenge of fascism to the neo-liberal order can be ignored is, itself, wishful thinking.

Even if the European Union grows and flourishes, it will continue to have a hard time outrunning the perception that it delivers its benefits preferentially to a limited subset of nations, corporations, and individuals, at the expense of the many.

In eastern Europe, add to the incendiary mix the perception that the EU, that bastion of liberal democratic and free market ideals, has very little will or even interest in standing up to Russia.

This sentiment will not exclusively spawn benign “Green” and “Occupy” progressive movement, that combine their allegiance to democracy and human and individual rights with their well-earned reputations for internal division, political impotence, and unwillingness to confront.

For some, resentment will, inevitably, congeal around nationalism and the perception that fascist resistance, defiantly militant, uncompromising, and irrational, racial and undemocratic, exclusionary and brutal, is the best instrument to achieve local identity and agency—power– in an ever bigger, more dangerous, and less responsive continental order.

Fascism, I’m afraid, isn’t just part of Europe’s past; it’s part of Europe’s future.


----------



## Costas (Jun 11, 2014)

Ο Ζίζεκ για την Ουκρανία (London Review of Books / Guardian):

Why both the left and right have got it wrong on Ukraine
There's a historical irony in watching Ukrainians tearing down Lenin’s statues as a sign of their will to break with Soviet domination

(...)
The entire European neo-fascist right (in Hungary, France, Italy, Serbia) firmly supports Russia in the ongoing Ukrainian crisis, giving the lie to the official Russian presentation of the Crimean referendum as a choice between Russian democracy and Ukrainian fascism. The events in Ukraine – the massive protests that toppled Yanukovich and his gang – should be understood as a defence against the dark legacy resuscitated by Putin.

The protests were triggered by the Ukrainian government’s decision to prioritise relations with Russia over integration into the European Union. Predictably, many anti-imperialist leftists reacted to the news by patronising the Ukrainians: how deluded they are still to idealise Europe, not to be able to see that joining the EU would just make Ukraine an economic colony of western Europe, sooner or later to go the same way as Greece.

In fact, Ukrainians are far from blind about the reality of the EU. They are fully aware of its troubles and disparities: their message is simply that their own situation is much worse. Europe may have problems, but they are a rich man’s problems.
(...)
Europe can see in the Ukrainian protests its own best and worst sides, its emancipatory universalism as well as its dark xenophobia.

Let’s begin with the dark xenophobia. The Ukrainian nationalist right is one instance of what is going on today from the Balkans to Scandinavia, from the US to Israel, from central Africa to India: ethnic and religious passions are exploding, and Enlightenment values receding. 
(...)
Έχει επίσης ένα έξυπνο πολιτικό ανέκδοτο της ύστατης σοβιετικής περιόδου:

_Rabinovitch, a Jew, wants to emigrate. The bureaucrat at the emigration office asks him why, and Rabinovitch answers: ‘Two reasons. The first is that I’m afraid the Communists will lose power in the Soviet Union, and the new power will put all the blame for the Communists’ crimes on us, the Jews.’ ‘But this is pure nonsense,’ the bureaucrat interrupts, ‘nothing can change in the Soviet Union, the power of the Communists will last for ever!’ ‘Well,’ Rabinovitch replies, ‘that’s my second reason.’_


----------



## panadeli (Jun 11, 2014)

Costas said:


> The entire European neo-fascist right (in Hungary, France, Italy, Serbia) firmly supports Russia in the ongoing Ukrainian crisis



as well as the Greek left.


----------



## Costas (Jun 28, 2014)

Defying Russia, Ukraine Signs E.U. Trade Pact (NYT)


----------



## Costas (Jul 7, 2014)

Donetsk becomes a ghost town as fearful residents flee conflict
*Three months into crisis, businesses have closed, ATMs have run out of cash, and flowers are a guilty pleasure*
(Alec Luhn in Donetsk / The Guardian)


----------



## Costas (Jul 19, 2014)

Να κι ένα σύνθημα από τα Προπύλαια:




Βστάβαι Ντόνμπαςς

For the all-important national anthem, the breakaway republics favour old favourites such as the Soviet ‘Vstavai, strana ogromnaya!’ (‘Arise, vast country!’), but the Donetsk People’s Republic now has its very own (albeit still unofficial) anthem – ‘Arise, Donbas’ (original and covered) – courtesy of Donetsk punk rock band Den Triffidov (Day of the Triffids).
Maxim Edwards
openDemocracy | 9 June 2014


----------



## Costas (Jul 25, 2014)

Η πολιτική κατάσταση στην Ουκρανία μετά την παραίτηση του πρωθυπουργού Γιατσένιουκ, από την Kyiv Post.


----------



## Costas (Aug 7, 2014)

A Test for Ukraine in a City Retaken From Rebels
ANDREW HIGGINS / NYT AUG. 1, 2014

SLOVYANSK, Ukraine — When Denis Bigunov, a civil servant, recently returned to work after a long break, he found three prisoner’s hoods wrapped in masking tape stashed in his office at City Hall, sinister mementos left behind by the pro-Russian rebels who controlled this eastern Ukrainian city for nearly three months.

He donated the hoods to the local history museum “to remind people what really happened” here after masked gunmen seized control on April 12 and, cheered on initially by many residents, began a brutal drive to create a new order rooted in fanatical loyalty to Russia.

With the city now back in government hands and the Ukrainian military advancing steadily against other nearby settlements that had fallen earlier this year to the pro-Russian cause, Slovyansk has become a test of whether the central government in Kiev can both win on the battlefield and win back the loyalties of its rebellious east.

“We can’t just liberate these places by force of arms but need to change people’s thinking,” said Anton Gerashenko, an Interior Ministry official from Kiev who visited Slovyansk last week. He came to preside over the exhumation of corpses from a mass grave that he said had been left behind by the rebels before they fled south on July 5 to the city of Donetsk, which is still held by separatists. 

After a day of digging, workers equipped with a bulldozer and shovels unearthed 14 decomposing bodies, each wrapped in a flimsy white shroud.

As it struggles to secure the consent, if not yet the trust, of Slovyansk’s largely ethnic Russian population, Ukraine has found that its best weapon has been provided by the rebels themselves — a legacy of violent thuggery and chaos that alienated just about everyone.

“It was a horror, a total horror,” said Arkady Glushenko, the chief surgeon at the Lenin Hospital, the city’s biggest. “Nobody wants a repeat of that.”

Another powerful tool in the hands of the Ukrainian authorities is the fear many residents have of retribution for their collaboration with the toppled pro-Russian leadership.

The new authorities, promising anonymity, have set up a hotline for residents to inform on rebel collaborators, and they have printed fliers warning that a new law mandates up to 15 years in jail for separatism. “Of course people are afraid,” Dr. Glushenko said. “They are frightened of being punished.”

Although a firm believer that Ukraine must stay united, and proud of his two sons in the Ukrainian military, the surgeon warned that vengeance against collaborators must be kept in check. He said he had stayed in Slovyansk throughout the period of separatist control and had often treated wounded rebels, not because he wanted to but because he had to. “You don’t argue with a Kalashnikov,” he said.

When the rebels first seized Slovyansk in April, they hoisted Russian flags, arrested the elected mayor, hunted down traitors and proclaimed the city a “great symbol of the struggle for human dignity.” Thousands of residents thronged a large square in front of City Hall to welcome the pro-Russian putsch, chanting “Russia, Russia” and posing for photographs with gunmen they hailed as their saviors from the fascists who had seized power in Kiev with the February ouster of President Victor F. Yanukovych, a Russian-speaker from Donetsk.

After pro-Russian gunmen fled as the Ukrainian military advanced, many of the same people rushed into the same square to greet Ukrainian military trucks as soldiers handed out free food. Virtually nobody now admits to having supported the separatists.

“They are happy to welcome whoever gives them food,” said Konstantin Batozsky, an aide to the Kiev-appointed governor of the Donetsk region, which includes Slovyansk.

The Ukrainian authorities have restored electricity, water, salaries to municipal workers and pension payments to the older Ukrainians, who now make up around half the city’s shrunken population of roughly 80,000, around two-thirds the number who lived here before the rebels took control.

They have also flooded the city with troops, some of them poorly trained irregulars, and strengthened the local police force — its loyalty somewhat suspect — with officers from western regions of Ukraine where anti-Russian sentiment is strong.

Ukraine has been helped in an odd way by Russia, whose tightly controlled news media has issued a series of hair-raising stories alleging Ukrainian atrocities that have made locals only more wary of bucking the new authorities. LifeNews, a Russian television channel, broadcast a report titled “Witch Hunting,” saying that Slovyansk was being turned into a huge prison camp like Guantánamo Bay, Cuba, where the United States detains terrorists. Channel One, in a particularly gruesome piece of propaganda, reported that Ukrainian troops had crucified a 3-year-old boy in front of his mother in the central square.

Even locals who detest the Ukrainian government in Kiev, the capital, dismiss the crucifixion story as a grotesque lie. Until the Russian TV report, nobody here had ever heard of any such incident.

True or not, Russian propaganda has helped halt open resistance to the new Ukrainian order. Residents who actively supported the rebels have nearly all fled.

“You would have to be an idiot to stay here,” Lybova Nazarayeva, the director of an orphanage that suffered heavy damage when Ukrainian forces began shelling a rebel base next door, said of the pro-Russian residents. “You would only get killed or arrested. They all left for Donetsk.”

Loudspeakers atop City Hall, used by the rebels to play Soviet-era martial music, now blast Ukrainian state radio. Big posters have gone up across the city proclaiming that “Slovyansk is Ukraine.”

But long-closed Soviet-era factories that once dominated the local economy are still rotting away and many other businesses have shut, their premises scarred by shrapnel and bullets. There is no mood of joyous celebration at what Ukrainian officials trumpet as the city’s “liberation.”

Anger and animosity bubbles just below the calm surface. In each workplace, everyone knows who did what during rebel rule, creating poisonous currents of suspicion.

Nikolai Mishkin, a technician at a communal heating plant here, said his boss had worked zealously with the rebels, even inviting them to store their armor in the plant’s courtyard and climb its brick chimney to scout Ukrainian military positions. “He was very aggressive in his enthusiasm,” Mr. Mishkin said, adding that he had not seen his boss since Ukraine’s forces arrived.

Local residents who suffered under rebel rule complain that Ukrainian authorities have not done enough to punish residents who sided with the separatists. A group of local pro-Ukrainian activists gathered outside City Hall last week to demand a thorough purge of all officials who collaborated with the rebels.

The only prominent figure who is known to have been arrested so far by the Ukrainians is Nelly Schtepa, the former mayor, who initially supported the pro-Russian gunmen but then spent nearly three months locked up by the rebels in City Hall. She is now being held by Ukrainian authorities in Kharkiv, the largest city in eastern Ukraine, awaiting trial on charges of separatism.

Interviewed last week by monitors from the Organization for Security and Cooperation in Europe, Ms. Schtepa admitted making statements that supported the rebel cause but said she had been forced to do so by her rebel captors, who she said had beaten and tortured her. A rebel-designated “people’s mayor” who replaced her is missing and is widely believed to have escaped to Donetsk.

The organization for security said the Kharkiv detention center where Ms. Schtepa was being held now was clean and well-kept, unlike the filthy City Hall cellar where she and many other prisoners had been held. Rebels also used that basement for target practice, leaving the floor littered with spent cartridges.

The new police chief of Slovyansk, Igor Ribalchenko, said investigators had started collecting information about residents suspected of actively supporting the rebels but added that the widespread collaboration of ordinary people would not be punished.

“Most people were simply afraid because there were armed terrorists walking around” and they had no choice but to obey, he said. He said that eight police officers who had openly sided with the rebels had fled. An Interior Ministry commission is investigating the rest of the 300-member force. The police chief added that he saw no need for a sweeping purge of the force, despite the fact that its officers put up no resistance when rebels seized the city and then helped them solidify their power.

This cautious stand has infuriated people like Victor Butko, the owner of a printing business and editor of a small local newspaper shut by the rebels. Grabbed by pro-Russian gunmen before the arrival of Ukrainian troops, he was held for days in a fetid cellar beneath the local headquarters of the state security service.

Passing three police officers guarding the mass grave left by the rebels last week, Mr. Butko cursed them for not resisting the separatists, shouting: “You are to blame for all this. You all did nothing. You should have picked up your guns and shot them.”

The officers looked at their feet nervously.

As some residents who fled during the rebel occupation trickle back home, a semblance of normal life slowly returns. But, Mr. Butko predicted it would take a generation before Slovyansk shook off its flirtation with Russian nationalism. “The biggest problem here is not economics or anything physical,” he said. “It is moral. The problem here is in people’s heads.”


----------



## Costas (Aug 7, 2014)

Έκθεση της Διεθνούς Αμνηστείας: Abductions and Torture in Eastern Ukraine


----------



## Costas (Aug 7, 2014)

Η επικαιρότητα της Ουκρανίας έφτασε και στους τοίχους της Πλάκας, μέσω Τομ:


----------



## nickel (Aug 10, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Βάλτε τώρα που βράζει. Μου είπαν ότι αυτό το άρθρο του Νιλ Φέργκιουσον είναι καλογραμμένο.


Financial Times: August 1, 2014 6:29 pm
*War: In history’s shadow

*By Niall Ferguson
It is dangerous to believe that the skirmish in Ukraine will not develop into a calamity 
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/9c62a0a0-18ad-11e4-a51a-00144feabdc0.html


----------



## Costas (Aug 10, 2014)

(Το άρθρο που λινκάρισες είναι πίσω από "χρηματότοιχο";)

Ukraine Strategy Bets on Restraint by Russia
By ANDREW E. KRAMER (ΝΥΤ)
DONETSK, Ukraine — The warnings from the North Atlantic Treaty Organization and the White House over the past week could not have been graver in tone: The Russian Army, they said, had massed enough forces on the border with Ukraine to invade.

The last time Russian troops appeared to menace Ukraine, in the spring, the Ukrainian military quickly halted attacks on pro-Russian separatists to avoid the chance of touching off a new war in Europe. Not this time.

Buoyed by successes against the separatists over the past two months — and noting that the Russians have threatened an invasion in the region before without following through — Ukrainian commanders have pressed ahead with an offensive to drive the rebels from their stronghold in Donetsk in the east.

The army continued to fire artillery into the city nightly, and paramilitary groups raided outlying villages despite warnings from President Vladimir V. Putin of Russia that he could intervene at any time to protect Ukrainians who favor closer ties with his country. And the Ukrainians have flaunted their victories.

When pro-Ukrainian militiamen reclaimed the village of Marinka from pro-Russian forces, they captured the action with a GoPro camera mounted on a fighter’s shoulder. The video showed them marching into the village, yelling and waving their rifles in the air, firing wildly.

Despite growing jitters in the West, Ukraine’s military leaders say they are making a well-calculated gamble, betting that Mr. Putin feels he has too much to lose to invade, including the possibility of crippling international sanctions. So while Western officials view each new Ukrainian artillery barrage in Donetsk as drawing the country closer to the brink, the Ukrainians see their unchecked advance as further confirmation that Mr. Putin is mobilizing troops only as a scare tactic to keep them from reclaiming territory.

The government in Kiev is “calling Putin’s bluff,” said Oleh Voloshyn, a former Ukrainian diplomat, who said political leaders dismissed Mr. Putin’s moves as “psychological pressure.”

“If we pause, it would show Putin that any time he puts troops on the border, we will stop,” Mr. Voloshyn said.

Ukraine was given just that option on Saturday when a separatist leader, Aleksandr Zakharchenko, offered what appeared to be an unconditional cease-fire to prevent a large-scale “humanitarian catastrophe.” On Saturday night, a senior adviser to Ukraine’s minister of the interior said Ukraine would not halt its offensive.

As Ukraine continued its all-out assault, the international maneuvering over Ukraine’s fate continued.

Sergei Lavrov, Russia’s foreign minister, spoke by telephone with Secretary of State John Kerry and called for “urgent measures to prevent an impending humanitarian catastrophe.” The statement seemed to increase worries in the West that Russia might use the Ukrainian offensive as a convenient reason to send in troops — which it says are on exercises near the border — as a peacekeeping mission or to deliver humanitarian aid to areas under siege. Mr. Kerry cautioned Russia against intervening on the “pretext” of providing aid.

Statements issued by the White House said that President Obama had spoken with both Prime Minister David Cameron of Britain and Chancellor Angela Merkel of Germany and that all had agreed that any Russian intervention, “even under purported ‘humanitarian’ auspices,” without Ukrainian government agreement would violate international law.

Russia’s testiness over Ukraine’s boasts of increasing successes was clear on Saturday. A senior aide to President Petro O. Poroshenko of Ukraine said that diplomatic consultations overnight Friday with unspecified foreign officials had halted a Russian military column approaching the border.

A spokeswoman for the Russian Foreign Ministry, Maria Zakharova, shot back, saying “Kiev is more and more inventive in creating fairy tales,” according to Reuters.

If the Ukrainians’ calculations about Mr. Putin’s willingness to engage directly are wrong, Mr. Obama and other Western leaders will face yet another crisis at a time of mounting danger in Iraq and as hostilities between Israel and Hamas continue.

So far, despite growing anxiety, the West seems loath to try to stop the Ukrainians, particularly after the downing of Malaysia Airlines Flight 17, for which the United States blames the separatists.

There are plenty of reasons for Mr. Putin to be wary about committing troops to a war.

The separatist zones of eastern Ukraine that were well defined just several months ago are now amorphous, with the front lines shifting after the Ukrainian military retook 75 percent of the territory initially seized by pro-Russian rebels.

Beyond that, loyalties in eastern Ukraine are split, increasing the risk that the portion of the population that supports Kiev would aid any insurgency against Russia should it invade. An invasion would also be costly, not only because of the likelihood of stiffened sanctions, but because it could plunge the region into an economic free-fall, bleeding funds from whichever country wins on the battlefield.

But Western leaders and analysts remain unconvinced Mr. Putin will be willing to be taunted endlessly or to permit extensive deaths of pro-Russian civilians. The United Nations said recently that at least 1,543 civilians and combatants on both sides have died since mid-April.

“The Russian president has a record of brash, emotional and forceful behavior, and he could just ‘go for it,’ ” Cliff Kupchan, a senior analyst with the Eurasia Group, a risk analysis organization, wrote last week in an analysis published by the group. The Eurasia Group estimated the likelihood of a Russian invasion at about 35 percent.

Some of the only backers of the notion that Mr. Putin will surely not invade appear to be the pro-Russian separatists in Ukraine who crave his help. Yuri, a commander of about 500 pro-Russian fighters defending Donetsk, said he does not believe the Russians will cross the border.

“Russia,” he said, “is afraid of starting World War III.”

For the moment, it is clear the Ukrainians are emboldened.

A spokesman for the Ukrainian military operation in the east, Col. Aleksei Dmitrashkivsky, said morale is high. “The threats to send Russian peacekeepers into Ukraine have been around since April, but nothing happens,” he said. “The Ukrainian Army is learning quickly how to fight. Volunteers who join the army want to defend this land. We are not afraid.”

The Ukrainian military strategy, commanders say, centers on encircling Donetsk to squeeze off the lifeline of supplies from the other separatist stronghold, the city of Luhansk, and from the Russian border. On Saturday, a rebel website, citing the separatist military commander Igor Strelkov, said the Ukrainian Army had cut off resupply routes.

The fighting for Donetsk has taken on a lethal pattern: The regular army bombards separatist positions from afar, followed by chaotic, violent assaults by some of the half-dozen or so paramilitary groups surrounding Donetsk who are willing to plunge into urban combat.

Officials in Kiev say the militias and the army coordinate their actions, but the militias, which count about 7,000 fighters, are angry and, at times, uncontrollable. One known as Azov, which took over the village of Marinka, flies a neo-Nazi symbol resembling a Swastika as its flag.

In pressing their advance, the fighters took their orders from a local army commander, rather than from Kiev. In the video of the attack, no restraint was evident. Gesturing toward a suspected pro-Russian position, one soldier screamed, “The bastards are right there!” Then he opened fire.


----------



## Earion (Aug 11, 2014)

*War: In History’s Shadow – Skirmish in Ukraine Could Develop Into a More Strategic Event* by Niall Ferguson

..................................

As we commemorate the outbreak of the first world war, let no one swallow the old but tenacious lie that their “sacrifice” was a necessary and noble one. On the contrary, the war is best understood as the greatest error of modern history. That is a harsh truth that many historians still find unpalatable. But then, as AJP Taylor once observed, most people who study history only “learn from the mistakes of the past how to make new ones”.


----------



## nickel (Aug 11, 2014)

Costas said:


> (Το άρθρο που λινκάρισες είναι πίσω από "χρηματότοιχο";)



Δεν έχω πληρώσει δεκάρα για τη συνδρομή μου στους FT, πάντως. Και, ευχαριστούμε, Earion.


----------



## Costas (Aug 14, 2014)

Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι με εντυπωσίασε η επιχειρηματολογία του άρθρου. Τι σχέση έχει η δολοφονία του αρχιδούκα της Αυστρίας το 1914 με την κατάρριψη του αεροπλάνου των Μαλαισιανών Αερογραμμών; Τέλος πάντων.

Φωτορεπορτάζ (23 φωτογραφίες) από την εκκένωση της πλατείας Μαϊντάν του Κιέβου προ ημερών. (Kyiv Post)


----------



## Costas (Aug 15, 2014)

Press-freedom groups cry foul over Ukraine sanctions bill
(Transitions Online)
Press freedom watchdogs are urging the Ukrainian government to cancel parts of a pending sanctions bill targeted at Russia that would give the authorities broad control over the country’s media scene.

Lawmakers approved the first draft of the bill 12 August and will consider the legislation again 14 August, AFP reports.

The measure would affect “online broadcasts in the country, the Internet, and other means of communication,” according to a broadly worded government statement.

Dunja Mijatovic, who oversees media issues for the Organization for Security and Cooperation in Europe, said the legislation would allow authorities to ban or restrict television, radio, and Internet media, the print press, and telecommunications services.

Although it has not said so explicitly, the government is likely trying to block Russian broadcasts on its territory. Most of those broadcasts are of state-controlled media sympathetic to separatists in eastern Ukraine. When Crimea came under Russian control, one of its new authorities’ first acts was to shut down Ukrainian broadcasters and replace them with Russia-controlled media.

Reporters Without Borders protested the media provisions in the sanctions bill. Johann Bihr, director of the group’s Eastern Europe and Central Asia desk, said if passed the law would be “a major setback for freedom of information in Ukraine,” AFP reports.

Mijatovic said the restrictions represent “a clear violation of international standards and thus directly curtail the free flow of information and ideas.”

In addition to the media provisions, the measure would allow Ukraine’s courts to try in absentia those wanted for terrorism, war crimes, massacres, or crimes against the country’s security, and to seek to confiscate the global assets of those convicted, according to a separate government statement.


----------



## Costas (Aug 16, 2014)

Τα απόνερα της Ουκρανικής κρίσης στην 41η Σκακιστική Ολυμπιάδα (στη Νορβηγία), που μόλις τελείωσε:
(Wikipedia)
On 16 July 2014, the organising committee announced that some national teams have missed the 1 June deadline to submit their team line-ups. They included Central African Republic, Gabon, Ivory Coast, Cambodia, Oman, Pakistan and Senegal in the open as well as Afghanistan and Russia in the women's section.[34][35] The organisers have also stated that the regulations regarding the deadline apply for all and no exemptions will be allowed to anyone. Particularly surprising was the disqualification of Russia's women team as reigning champions from the previous Chess Olympiad. The chess media linked the missed deadline with Lagno's case of changing the federation and reported that the Russian Chess Federation allowed the deadline to pass away until her transfer from Ukraine to Russia becomes official. Namely, Kateryna Lagno had to strengthen Russia's women team following the retirement of Nadezhda and Tatiana Kosintseva from the national team. FIDE sharply criticised the decision of the organisers not to allow these teams to compete at the Olympiad. FIDE Vice President Israel Gelfer said that the ultimate decision of allowing teams to compete lies in the hands of Kirsan Ilyumzhinov; in addition, he accused Garry Kasparov and advocated on cancelling the Olympiad. Gelfer said that the organising committee was influenced by people who are working for Kasparov and that they are using it for election purposes.[36] Kasparov promptly responded and referred to Gelfer's statements as 'bizarre', stating that to punish 175 teams for the mistakes of one is an absurd arrogance. He also criticised FIDE for allowing the Russian Chess Federation to violate the rules and receive an exception and said that it is real threat to the global chess community.[37] On 21 July, the organising committee informed FIDE President Ilyumzhinov that, while they stand by the interpretation of the regulations, they will allow the teams who have missed the 1 June deadline to play.[38]

Η ίδια υποστήριξε ότι η αλλαγή ομοσπονδίας είχε ξεκινήσει πριν από ένα χρόνο.
[Υπάρχουν αρμοδιότεροι από μένα γι' αυτά τα ζητήματα...]


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 16, 2014)

Costas said:


> [Υπάρχουν αρμοδιότεροι από μένα γι' αυτά τα ζητήματα...]


Δεν είναι εδώ η θέση, αλλά τέλος πάντων... :)

Για το θέμα που ανέφερες, Κώστα, ανήκει στα συνήθη βαρετά θέματα παγκόσμιας σκακιστικής πολιτικής, αλλά η ουσία είναι ότι ο Κασπάροβ (και οι διοργανωτές) δεν είχαν διαβάσει καν τους κανονισμούς που είχαν αναρτήσει στην ιστοσελίδα των αγώνων, σύμφωνα με τους οποίους σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση (καθυστέρηση ομάδας που έχει δηλώσει συμμετοχή αλλά δεν έχει δηλώσει σύνθεση) το θέμα λύνεται με ένα μικρό πρόστιμο --επειδή συνήθως συμβαίνει με μικρές και κακά οργανωμένες σκακιστικές δυνάμεις. (Το ξαναδιάβασαν όταν άρχισαν οι αγριάδες...)

Για μένα, το αξιοσημείωτο της Σκακιστικής Ολυμπιάδας που μόλις έληξε είναι η καθαρή νίκη, για πρώτη φορά, της Κίνας στους άνδρες (τους «ανοιχτούς» αγώνες, όπως ονομάζονται επειδή δεν υπάρχει περιορισμός φύλου στις συνθέσεις) μπροστά στην πάντα αξιόπιστη επισκέπτρια των θέσεων κορυφής Ουγγαρία (που θα πρέπει όμως να αντικαταστήσει εξίσου αξιόπιστα τη σκακίστρια θαύμα Τζούντιθ/Γιούντιτ Πόλγκαρ που ανακοίνωσε ότι μετά από αυτό το αργυρό μετάλλιο αποσύρεται από την αγωνιστική δραστηριότητα) και την (πραγματική έκπληξη στην κορυφή) Ινδία, τη χώρα όπου σύμφωνα με τους θρύλους γεννήθηκε το σκάκι ως τσατουράνγκα και η οποία βρέθηκε για πρώτη φορά τόσο ψηλά χάρη στη δύναμη των νέων σκακιστών της, βεβαίως, αλλά και τα τερτίπια του αγωνιστικού συστήματος και των κριτηρίων άρσης της ισοβαθμίας. Στις αμέσως επόμενες αντρικές θέσεις οι συνήθως ύποπτες για μετάλλια ομάδες της Ρωσίας, του Αζερμπαϊτζάν και της Ουκρανίας (2η ως 5η ομάδα είχαν ίδιο αριθμό νικών). Στις γυναίκες, τα πράγματα ήταν πιο φυσιολογικά, με πρώτη τη Ρωσία (αυτήν που χαρωπά προσπάθησαν να αποκλείσουν οι διοργανωτές), δεύτερη την Κίνα και τρίτη την Ουκρανία. Η εμφάνιση των δικών μας εθνικών ομάδων ήταν δυστυχώς η χειρότερη εδώ και πολλά, πάρα πολλά χρόνια.

Α, ναι, και στις εκλογές για την προεδρία της Διεθνούς Ομοσπονδίας, ο Κασπάροβ τις έχασε με 110-61, αποξενώνοντας με τη στάση του ακόμη και παραδοσιακές ομάδες του δυτικού κόσμου που ανήκουν συνήθως στην αντιπολίτευση (οι διεθνείς αθλητικές ομοσπονδίες σπανίως διοικούνται από εκπροσώπους χωρών του λεγόμενου πρώτου κόσμου, καθώς ισχύει η αρχή «μία χώρα, μία ψήφος»).


----------



## Costas (Aug 16, 2014)

Άρα το άρθρο της Wikipedia ελέγχεται ελλιπές στο κρίσιμο σημείο ότι οι κανονισμοί απλώς προέβλεπαν πρόστιμο και όχι αποκλεισμό. Και τελικά πλήρωσε καμιά ομάδα πρόστιμο, ή λόγω του μπάχαλου και της υπαναχώρησης το γλίτωσαν κι αυτό;
Η Ελλάδα πάτωσε αλλά ο Μολίνα εδώ ήταν Έλληνας, διάβασα...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 16, 2014)

Η FIDE (έδρα: Αθήνα) ελληνοκρατείται, αλλά δεν το λέμε φωναχτά και παραέξω... 
(Τα πρόστιμα καταβάλλονται στη FIDE, υποθέτω...)


----------



## Costas (Aug 16, 2014)

Ε, ας ευχηθούμε και προεδριλίκι!....


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 16, 2014)

Μπα....


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 17, 2014)

Συνεχίζω το οφτόπικ (κάποια στιγμή θα πάνε όλα αλλού):

*Why chess is really an extreme sport* (Guardian)
The deaths of two players at the Chess Olympiad in Norway shows that it’s time tournaments came with a health warning


----------



## Costas (Aug 23, 2014)

Russians Open Fire in Ukraine, NATO Reports
By ANDREW HIGGINS and MICHAEL R. GORDONAUG. 22, 2014 (ΝΥΤ)

*KIEV, Ukraine* — Russia on Friday escalated tensions with Ukraine to the highest level since its stealthy invasion of Crimea in the spring, sending more than 200 trucks from a long-stalled aid convoy into rebel-held eastern Ukraine over the objections of Kiev and, NATO said, conducting military operations on Ukrainian territory.

NATO officials said that the Russian military had moved artillery units inside Ukrainian territory in recent days and was using them to fire at Ukrainian forces. Russia has repeatedly denied sending troops or military hardware into Ukraine, just as it denied any link to the unidentified gunmen who paved the way for Moscow’s annexation of Crimea — until President Vladimir V. Putin stated in April that Russian troops were “of course” involved.

There has been “a major escalation in Russian military involvement in eastern Ukraine since mid-August, including the use of Russian forces,” Secretary General Anders Fogh Rasmussen of NATO said in a statement. “Russian artillery support — both cross-border and from within Ukraine — is being employed against the Ukrainian armed forces,” Mr. Rasmussen added. 

Russia’s Permanent Mission to NATO, in a statement, accused the alliance of indifference to humanitarian suffering in eastern Ukraine and described its protests over the entry of a Russian aid convoy into Ukraine without Red Cross escorts as “another cynical attempt to cover the crimes of Ukrainian authorities.”

Mr. Rasmussen did not say how many Russian artillery pieces had moved into Ukraine or where they were located, but one Western official said the number of Russian-operated artillery units was “substantial.”

The NATO allegations are based on intelligence reports from several alliance members, Western officials said, and the allegation generally echoed Ukrainian claims in recent days of an expanding Russian military involvement in support of pro-Russian rebels who are battling to hold off a Ukrainian offensive.

A NATO spokeswoman, Oana Lungescu, also said that the alliance had receive multiple reports of the direct involvement of Russian airborne, air defense and special operations forces in Eastern Ukraine.

The NATO statements added new pressure on Moscow before a flurry of diplomacy in coming days, including a visit to Kiev on Saturday by the German chancellor, Angela Merkel, and a scheduled meeting next week between President Petro O. Poroshenko of Ukraine and his Russian counterpart, Mr. Putin, in Minsk, Belarus.

Ms. Merkel spoke by telephone with the Russian and Ukrainian presidents on Friday and “expressed her great concern” over Russia’s unilateral decision to move its aid trucks into Ukraine, her spokesman said. She also spoke with President Obama and, according to the White House, both leaders agreed that the arrival of the convoy represented “a violation of Ukraine’s sovereignty and territorial integrity.”

In a news briefing, the Pentagon spokesman, Rear Adm. John Kirby, condemned the convoy as an “unauthorized entry into Ukraine” and called for the vehicles’ immediate withdrawal. The move into Ukraine, without the Red Cross escorts that had been agreed upon, drew angry accusations from Ukraine that Moscow had broken its word and mounted what Valentyn Nalyvaichenko, the head of Ukraine’s Security Service, called a “direct invasion.”

But Ukraine stepped back from earlier threats to use “all forces available” to halt any Russian vehicles that crossed the frontier without its full accord, and Mr. Poroshenko told the visiting foreign minister of Lithuania, “We will do our best to ensure that this does not lead to more serious consequences.”

The comments by Mr. Poroshenko suggested that Ukraine would limit its response to verbal protests and not use force against the Russian vehicles, although it was unclear whether volunteer Ukrainian battalions of sometimes shaky discipline would respect calls for restraint.

The Russian Ministry of Foreign Affairs issued a long statement saying in essence that it had authorized the crossing because it was fed up with stalling by the government in Kiev. Russian news agencies quoted a spokesman for Mr. Putin as saying that he had been informed of the convoy’s movements.

“All the excuses to delay the delivery of aid to people in the area of a humanitarian catastrophe are exhausted,” the ministry said. “The Russian side has made a decision to act. Our column with humanitarian cargo starts moving toward Luhansk.”

That brought a curt response from a spokeswoman from the Obama administration.

“It is important to remember that Russia is purporting to alleviate a humanitarian situation which Russia itself created,” Caitlin Hayden, the spokeswoman for the National Security Council, said in a statement. “If Russia really wants to ease the humanitarian situation in eastern Ukraine, it could do so today by halting its supply of weapons, equipment, and fighters to its proxies,” she added.

In a telephone interview after a meeting with Mr. Poroshenko, the Lithuanian foreign minister, Linas A. Linkevicius, described the Russian move as “a serious escalation” but said Ukraine’s president had made clear there would be “no attack” on the trucks by Ukrainian forces.

“They will not add anything to this escalation,” he said, adding that Russia’s decision to move in its aid trucks, many of which appeared half empty to Western journalists allowed to see them earlier this week, only strengthened suspicions that the Kremlin’s humanitarian effort “is a smoke screen for something else.”

Rather than an invasion, however, the arrival of Russian trucks — only 34 of which Ukrainian officials inspected Thursday evening on the Russian side of the border, and found to contain buckwheat, rice, sugar and water — appeared to be a Russian effort to stall an accelerating offensive by Ukrainian forces against beleaguered pro-Russian rebels in eastern Ukraine. The Ukrainian government has suggested it would be reluctant to attack with a convoy interposed.

The trucks are traveling toward Luhansk, a war-ravaged rebel-held city where the bullet-riddled body of the acting honorary consul for Lithuania, a 39-year-old Ukrainian national named Mykola Zelenets, was found on Thursday. He was kidnapped earlier this month by armed separatists, the Lithuanian ambassador to Ukraine, Petras Vaitiekunas, said.

Luhansk has come under heavy military pressure in recent days from Ukrainian forces. The rebel city’s recapture by Ukraine would deliver a humiliating blow to Mr. Putin, who has faced mounting calls from hard-line nationalists in Russia to intervene decisively to stave off defeat for the Russian-speaking and often ethnically Russian separatists.

While denying that it supports the rebels, despite a steady flow of arms and fighters into eastern Ukraine from Russia, the Kremlin has tied itself to their fate by whipping up a nationalist fervor with vows to protect Russians beyond Russia’s borders.

The decision to send in the aid trucks in defiance of Kiev suggested an attempt by Mr. Putin to calm nationalist complaints that he has not done enough to prevent a rebel defeat and marked the latest in a long series of surprise moves by the Russian president, a judo practitioner, to put Ukraine and the West off balance.

Spreading the conspicuously large white aid trucks through Luhansk could effectively impose a cease-fire, essentially daring the Ukrainians to fire at vehicles that have been sent to provide desperately needed humanitarian assistance. Any respite in Ukraine’s military offensive could allow rebels to dig in further, and indefinitely postpone any attempt to oust them.

Ukraine has from the start viewed Russia’s aid convoy, which left Moscow on Aug. 12, with deep suspicion, worrying that the vehicles could be carrying weapons or be part of a ruse by Moscow to support the pro-Russian separatists, or possibly an attempt to provoke Ukraine into an ill-advised attack.

“This is a provocation,” said Andriy Lysenko, Ukraine’s military spokesman. “They expect us to attack the convoy.”

He added that Ukrainian forces would allow the convoy to reach Luhansk, because “it is easy to shoot but the consequences would be very destructive.” He said Ukraine would adopt a different approach if it turned out that, after reaching Luhansk, the convoy “has other equipment, not just humanitarian aid.”

Under the arrangements agreed to by the two countries, officials from the International Committee of the Red Cross were to escort the trucks to Luhansk. They decided not to proceed after heavy shelling around the city during the night, Ewan Watson, a spokesman for the Red Cross, said in Geneva.

The main highway from the border crossing at Izvaryne to Luhansk has seen heavy fighting over the past week, as Ukrainian forces pressed their military campaign against the separatists. The rebel forces have been driven out of a string of towns and villages but are still holding out in Luhansk and Donetsk.

There were no signs of Russian military vehicles or any other indications of an armed escort by Russian troops. The United States and its European allies have warned that any crossing of the border by Russian military vehicles, even under the pretext of protecting the aid convoy, would be regarded as an invasion.

Several dozen trucks, from a convoy of about 270, crossed the border around noon. Soldiers carrying automatic rifles and wearing camouflage, some bearing the markings of the rebels in eastern Ukraine, cleared the road to let the convoy move past.
_
Andrew Higgins reported from Kiev, and Michael R. Gordon from Washington. Reporting was contributed by Andrew Roth from Izvaryne, Ukraine, Andrew E. Kramer from Donetsk, Ukraine, David M. Herszenhorn and Alexandra Odynova from Moscow, and Nick Cumming-Bruce from Geneva._


----------



## Costas (Aug 26, 2014)

Des soldats russes arrêtés en Ukraine, un « accident », selon Moscou
(Le Monde.fr avec AFP | 26.08.2014 à 11h04 • Mis à jour le 26.08.2014 à 12h19)

Moscou a reconnu, mardi 26 août, que des soldats russes avaient été arrêtés sur le territoire ukrainien, comme l'avait annoncé Kiev lundi soir. Une source au ministère de la défense russe a toutefois exclu une incursion militaire, évoquant plutôt un _« accident »_.

_« Les militaires en question participaient à des patrouilles à la frontière russo-ukrainienne et l'ont traversée sans doute par accident sur un tronçon sans démarcation. »
_
Mais l'armée ukrainienne a diffusé mardi le témoignage des soldats interpellés, qui mettent en doute cette version officielle. L'un d'eux, Ivan Romantsev, explique qu'il pensait dans un premier temps participer à des _« manœuvres ». « Quand on a fait exploser mon blindé, j'ai commencé à avoir peur. J'ai compris que ce n'était pas des manœuvres »_, a-t-il raconté dans une vidéo diffusée par le service de presse de l'opération militaire ukrainienne.

_« Je me suis rendu compte qu'ici c'[était] la guerre entre l'Ukraine et la Russie »_, a-t-il poursuivi, ajoutant : _« Ce que raconte la télévision russe ne correspond pas à la réalité. »_ Etait-il possible de se retrouver sur le territoire de l'Ukraine en se perdant en cours de route ? _« Si on parle de toute la compagnie, non »_, assure-t-il.

*« ON NOUS UTILISE COMME DE LA CHAIR À CANON »*

_« Nous avancions en colonnes dans des champs, pas sur la route. J'ai deviné [que nous étions en Ukraine] quand on a commencé à nous bombarder. Je ne sais pas à quel moment on a traversé la frontière »_, indique un autre homme, le caporal Ivan Miltchakov, _« citoyen russe né en 1995 »_. Il dit avoir été informé qu'il se rendait en Ukraine, sans lui préciser le but de la mission. _« On nous utilise comme de la chair à canon, nous ne savons pas pourquoi on nous a envoyés ici »_, ajoute-t-il.

Selon les services de sécurité ukrainiens, qui ont _« ouvert une enquête criminelle »_, les hommes arrêtés sont dix parachutistes russes. Ils ont été interpellés à Dzerkalne, à une vingtaine de kilomètres de la frontière et à environ 50 kilomètres de la ville de Donetsk, place forte des rebelles prorusses.

*MOSCOU NIE TOUTE IMPLICATION MILITAIRE*

A la mi-août, Alexandre Zakhartchenko, chef du gouvernement autoproclamé de la « République populaire de Donetsk », annonçait avoir reçu le renfort de _« 1 200 combattants aguerris formés en Russie »_ et de plusieurs dizaines de blindés et de lance-roquettes. Moscou l'avait démenti et rappelé à l'ordre.

Quelques jours plus tard, Kiev et des journalistes ukrainiens assuraient, photos à l'appui, avoir retrouvé dans des blindés détruits des documents les reliant à une unité de parachutistes russe basée à Pskov, en Russie. Moscou avait cette fois ironisé : _« Il est difficile de comprendre pourquoi on transporte une telle bibliothèque dans un blindé. »_ Lundi, pourtant, la presse russe relatait l'enterrement très discret, à Pskov, de plusieurs parachutistes, dont la date et les conditions de la mort n'ont pas été dévoilées.

C'est dans ce contexte tendu que les présidents russe et ukrainien doivent se rencontrer mardi à un sommet régional à Minsk, en Biélorussie, en grande partie consacré au conflit ukrainien.

------------------------------
_Since November 1912, it had been an established assumption of Russian mobilization practice that the concentration of troops and matériel should be completed, if possible, 'without beginning hostilities, in order not to deprive the enemy irrevocably of the hope that war can still be avoided'. During this period of latent mobilization, 'clever diplomatic negotiations' would be used to 'lull to sleep as much as possible the enemy's fears'._ (Christopher Clark, _The Sleepwalkers. How Europe Went to War in 1914_, p. 483-4)


----------



## Costas (Aug 28, 2014)

Το υποκεφάλαιο Russia and its near abroad, από το βιβλίο του Samuel Huntington _The Clash of Civilizations and the Remaking of World Order_, (1996), σ. 163-168:

Huntington_163
Huntington_164
Huntington_165
Huntington_166
Huntington_167
Huntington_168


----------



## Costas (Aug 30, 2014)

Russians start asking: are we at war?
Families demand answers over deaths and disappearances of troops thought to have been fighting in neighbouring Ukraine. RFE/RL reports
(Glenn Kates for RFE/RL, part of the New East network / The Guardian)

In early spring, Russian president Vladimir Putin deployed soldiers without insignia into the Ukrainian peninsula of Crimea to ensure a quick annexation of the territory.

After a month of denying their existence, the Russian president acknowledged that the thousands of well-armed fighters, who had previously been referred to as “little green men”, were in fact Russian troops.

Decried in the west, Russians gave the move near unanimous support. A territory was won through military might – and an overwhelming referendum vote that has not been recognised in the west – but without a fight.

Now, as Moscow apparently reinvigorates a flailing pro-Russian separatist insurgency with a barely concealed incursion into south-eastern Ukraine, indications are that Russian military men are dying. And as captured Russian paratroopers are paraded on Ukrainian television and servicemen are buried in secrecy, some Russians are asking a seemingly simple question: “are we at war?”

*No information*

The answer to the question, posed this week in an editorial in the business daily newspaper Vedomosti, is one that is becoming increasingly obvious for military families. It is the details that they say are not forthcoming.

In Kostroma, 1,300km from Russia’s border with eastern Ukraine, family members of a group of 10 Russian paratroopers captured in Ukraine say all their information has come from secondhand, online sources.

One mother, Olga Pochtoyeva, says when she approached officials with photos on the social media site Vkontakte that appeared to show her son had been taken prisoner in Ukraine, her claims were dismissed as “provocations.”

“We showed them [these pictures] and they didn’t believe it,” she says. “It’s Photoshop, they told us. I’m sorry, I’d never mistake my son’s eyebrows for Photoshop.”

The paratroopers, who have been paraded in front of cameras by Ukrainian authorities at least three times, are only the most public face of Russian military involvement.

Members of Russia’s presidential council on human rights have asked for an investigation into the deaths of nine military contractors, while the Stavropol Committee of Soldiers’ Mothers has compiled a list of 400 Russian troops it says have recently been either killed or wounded.

The claims come amid evidence of secret funerals for Russian servicemen, reports of which began with small drips of information from Pskov, a small city in northern Russia.

On 25 August families buried Leonid Kichatkin and Aleksandr Osipov, two Russian paratroopers from a regiment based in the city. Some of the brigade’s gear and documents had been spotted by Ukrainian journalists days earlier in the conflict zone in eastern Ukraine.

State media did not cover the funerals and independent reporters who had come to inspect the paratroopers’ gravestones were accosted by unidentified men.

“It was more like a threat than any sort of demand,” Ilya Vasyunin, a journalist for the online Russian Planet news site, told RFE/RL’s Russian Service. “They wanted to make sure we understood that there was no need to visit the cemetery or dig any deeper into the situation.”

The names on the gravestones, which showed the dates of death as 19 and 20 August, have since reportedly been removed.

There has been a near complete blackout in coverage of the funerals by Russia’s state-controlled media and a message on Kichatkin’s VKontakte page saying that the serviceman had been killed, apparently written by his wife, has been removed. The families have since been unwilling to speak with media.

*More funerals*

Meanwhile, reports of new funerals continue.

On 25 August, Anton Korolenko, a commander – apparently from the same Pskov-based paratrooper division – was buried in Voronezh. A local journalist told RFE/RL’s Russian Service that an unidentified family member had claimed the circumstances behind his death were “secret” but that “he did not die in vain”.

And in Russia’s Urals republic of Bashkortostan, the mother of Marsel Arattanov told the independent Dozhd TV station that she had buried her son on 22 August after being ordered by the authorities to claim his body in Rostov, a Russian city near the border with Ukraine. “He was not on our territory when he died,” Venera Arattanova said. “We have heard that they went to Ukrainian territory.”

Asked about the funerals, Dmitry Peskov, Putin’s spokesman, told the Itar-Tassn ews agency the information was “being checked by the agencies concerned”.

A Nato official said on 28 August that more than 1,000 Russian soldiers were serving with separatists in Ukraine. The head of the Committee of Soldiers’ Mothers, Valentina Melnikova, said the number was as high as 15,000. And Alexander Zakharchenko, leader of the self-proclaimed Donetsk People’s Republic, admitted that there were members of the Russian military serving with the rebels, though he said they had come during their “vacations.”

Although Russians have been largely supportive of pro-Russian separatists, a survey conducted by the government-backed Public Opinion Foundation found that just five per cent of respondents would favour sending troops into Ukraine.

Families of soldiers still unaccounted for fear the worst. “It’s absolutely ridiculous,” says Ella Polyakova, a member of Putin’s advisory council on human rights, who so far has been unsuccessful in using official channels to gather information. “People are demanding answers – where are their sons?”

_RFE/RL’s Russian Service contributed to this report_


----------



## Costas (Aug 31, 2014)

Και λίγα από τη βαλκανική διάσταση:

Bulgaria Accuses Russia of Waging 'Information War'
(Balkan Insight)
Defence Ministry report says Bulgaria is in an information war with Russia, as the Kremlin strives to regain its lost influence in the former Soviet bloc.
Novinite.com
Sofia

A Bulgarian Defence Ministry report, “Outlook 2020: Bulgaria and NATO in European Defence”, published on the ministry website, says the country faces threats of “hybrid wars, energy dependence, Russian propaganda, failed states, terrorism and migration.

“The active and total propaganda of Russian policies, particularly with the mediation of Bulgarian economic and political entities, media and NGOs is an open information war, undermining the integrity of institutions and state and directly attacking the national democratic values, spirit and will,” the report reads. 

The report, presented by Bulgaria’s caretaker Defence Minister, Velizar Shalamanov, will be presented by President Rosen Plevneliev and Shalamanov at the NATO summit in Wales on September 4 and 5.

The report says the propaganda war is prompted by Russia’s long term ambitions to regain its influence in the former Soviet bloc and by the situation in Ukraine.

Bulgaria's relations with Russia have deteriorated in recent months as a result of being caught up in the worsening feud between the EU and Moscow over events in Ukraine.

As an EU member, Bulgaria had no option but to join sanctions slapped on Russia as a result of the Kremlin's perceived interfence in Ukraine's affairs and support for pro-Russian separatists in the east of the country.

The report also outlines plans for reform and modernisation of Bulgaria's defence forces. According to it, 2 per cent of GDP must be set aside for defence yearly by 2020, of which 10 to 15 per cent should be spent purchasing new armaments. 

Και από Σερβία, το Μάρτη (από το ίδιο σάιτ):

Serbian Officials Stay Neutral on Ukraine Crisis

Serbia’s outgoing government is maintaining a neutral stance on the crisis over Crimea in an attempt to preserve good relations with both Russia and Ukraine.
BIRN, Beta
Belgrade

Outgoing Prime Minister Ivica Dacic said on Sunday that Serbia hopes to see a political solution to the crisis that has taken ex-Soviet neighbours Ukraine and Russia to the brink of armed conflict.

"Both Ukraine and Russia are friendly countries and friendly peoples, and what is happening [over there] is a tragedy. This is why we hope for stabilization and a political solution for relations between Russia and Ukraine," Dacic told Beta news agency.

When asked why Serbia hadn't taken a stronger position on Russia's military intervention in Ukraine, Dacic replied that Serbia was not China, Russia, the US or Germany, but a small country with hardly any impact on international relations.

"We are not important enough to be asked for our stance, and we also have our own problems, from the issue of Kosovo to accession talks with the EU, not to mention our economic plight to deal with," he said.

Dacic also pointed to Crimea as the best example of why some countries had been wrong to recognize Kosovo's self-declared independence in 2008.

"That set a precedent which could become the rule for many countries around the globe," he argued.

Aleksandar Vucic, Serbia’s outgoing Deputy Prime Minister, said meanwhile that Belgrade did not want to interfere in situations which have nothing to do with Serbia.

"When the elephants fight, the mice usually suffer, and we do not want our people to suffer," Vucic said.

He insisted that a potential "Ukrainian scenario" – the overthrow of the government through mass protests - was impossible in Serbia.

Crimea, located on the northern coast of the Black Sea, is currently the subject of a stand-off between Russia and Ukraine, which accuses Moscow of occupying the region.

The majority of people in Crimea are ethnic Russians, and many say it was wrong of the former Soviet authorities to transfer Crimea from Russia to Ukraine in 1954, although large minorities of ethnic Ukrainians and Tatars in the region would prefer to remain under Kiev’s control.

Η Ουκρανία τότε είχε απαντήσει ότι λυπάται γι' αυτή τη στάση της Σερβίας, αλλά ότι παρ' όλα αυτά δεν θα αναγνωρίσει το Κόσοβο, γιατί σέβεται την ακεραιότητα και την κυριαρχία, σε αντίθεση με τον Πούτιν ο οποίος επικαλέστηκε το παράδειγμα του Κοσόβου για να καταλάβει την Κριμαία. (στο ίδιο σάιτ)


----------



## Costas (Sep 2, 2014)

Kazakhstan is latest Russian neighbour to feel Putin's chilly nationalist rhetoric
(Ian Traynor / The Guardian)

(...)

But it is in the south, not in the north-west, that the chilly blast of Putin's rhetoric is being felt, far away from Europe and from Nato.

In little-noticed remarks last week, he called into question the legitimacy of the post-Soviet state of Kazakhstan while ordering the Kazakhs to be on their best behaviour when it came to serving Russian interests.

The remarks, to an audience of young people in Russia on Friday, sent shock waves through the central Asian republic, which also hosts a large ethnic Russian minority centred in the north on the Russian border.

Putin said there had never been a country called Kazakhstan, that the republic was purely the product of the current president, Nursultan Nazarbayev.

"I am confident that a majority of its population supports development of close ties with Russia," said Putin. "Nazarbayev is a prudent leader, even the most prudent in the post-Soviet space. He would never act against the will of his country's people."

Kazakhstan, he said, was "part of the large Russian world that is part of the global civilisation in terms of industry and advanced technologies. I am confident that that's the way things are going to be in the medium – and long-term."

Nazarbayev had "done a unique thing. He created a state in a territory that had never had a state before. The Kazakhs had no statehood."

(...)


----------



## Costas (Sep 19, 2014)

NATO in Wales: Summit of missed opportunities
(Ian Kearns / European Leadership Network)

The NATO Summit in Wales was the latest in a series of summits involving Western leaders focused on addressing the consequences of recent Russian behaviour in Ukraine. It produced some notable achievements. Allies re-affirmed their commitment to collective defence. They provided a measure of re-assurance to eastern members of the alliance by agreeing a Readiness Action Plan that will establish a continuous rotation of air, land and maritime forces in Eastern Europe. And they agreed to increase NATO’s ability to move quickly in response to emerging threats by agreeing the creation of a Very High Readiness Joint Task Force (VJTF), some 4,000 to 6,000 troops strong, and capable of being deployed at two to five days’ notice. When seen alongside the commitment to increase the tempo of NATO exercises in Eastern Europe, this all amounts to a substantial advance in NATO readiness to face challenges coming from its east.

Despite the achievements, however, this NATO Summit, along with many others that have taken place among EU leaders in the recent past, left two major questions in the wider Western response to a changed strategic environment in Europe unanswered. These are first, what is the West’s overall strategy toward Russia? Second, how does the West, and especially Europe, intend to pay for the policies it needs to pursue to its east?

On the first question, it can be argued that the Wales Summit leaves the West’s strategy in relation to Russia shrouded in the same cloud of ambiguity and incoherence that has been present for some time.

The rhetoric coming out of the Summit was certainly clear, and tough. The Summit declaration referred explicitly to Russia’s ‘aggressive actions against Ukraine’. NATO’s formal position is that Russia must reverse its recent pattern of behaviour, hand Crimea back to the control of Kyiv, and stop destabilising the situation in the Donbass. If it does not do this, or if it further escalates its involvement in Ukraine, it will face further diplomatic isolation, increased economic sanctions and a growing NATO footprint and tempo of activities in Eastern Europe. So far, one might argue, so good.

The most important truth underpinning Western policy with regard to Russia confirmed at the Summit, however, was that NATO is unwilling to confront Russia militarily either in Ukraine or anywhere else in non-NATO Eastern Europe. Underpinning and explaining this truth is also a second of strategic significance, namely that Western interests in the region are deemed insufficiently core to warrant the taking of such a risky step against a nuclear armed opponent. This point about the limited nature of the interests perceived to be at stake by many Western leaders has also been brought into sharp relief by the protracted struggle involved in agreeing harsh sanctions on Russia, since it has been the desire not to harm even limited economic interests elsewhere in Europe that has been the sticking point.

This means the current approach is rhetorically confrontational, but not underwritten by a commitment to do what is necessary to succeed in the confrontation. It is an approach that holds out the prospect of some future improved relationship with Russia if Russian behaviour changes but appears incapable of applying sufficient economic or diplomatic pressure to change Russian action. And the alternative, which would be to seek some accommodation with Russia, is unattainable because it sees all of the compromises that might be required to get an accommodation as politically unpalatable and reminiscent of 1930s appeasement.

This no doubt all reflects internal divisions within the West over what to do, as well the complexity of the problem that Russian behaviour presents and the often fast moving nature of events on the ground. Nevertheless, the upshot is that NATO leaders left Wales with no strategy toward Russia worthy of the name.

With regard to the second question of how NATO intends to pay for the strategy it wishes to pursue in relation to Russia and Eastern Europe, assuming that the strategy can in time be clarified, the situation is no less worrisome.

Despite the welcome steps announced in Wales, the Summit failed to commit members to spend 2% of GDP on defence before 2020 and even by 2020 they have only committed to strive to meet that guideline, not to actually meet it. To the extent that this represents a spending commitment at all, in the 24 member states that do not currently meet the 2% target, this represents a decision by one group of leaders to commit their successors to something they are unwilling to commit to themselves. This is the clearest signal possible that, despite claims to the effect that recent events in Europe have been a game-changer, European leaders are in fact still unwilling to change the game and in reality do not perceive what has happened in Ukraine as sufficiently threatening to require them to do so with urgency.

This is all the more worrying because what underlies it appears to be the assumption that Putin either will not go any further or that if he does, then the US will continue to be the guarantor of Europe’s security. While it is true the US has huge economic and political interests in Europe that it is unlikely to abandon any time soon, this is a dangerous position for European leaders to put themselves in.

For one thing, it appears oblivious to the huge pressure on resources in Washington. President Obama has in the recent past said he will ensure that 60 percent of America’s military might is in the Pacific, that he will ramp up the fight against ISIL in Iraq and Syria, bolster NATO in Eastern Europe and do what is necessary to contain Putin’s Russia, all despite cuts on a significant scale to the US defence budget. It is unclear how the president intends to square this circle.

Also discounted in European thinking, apparently, is the possibility that the US could become embroiled in a major confrontation in the Asia-Pacific region that could see its military assets in Europe reduced out of necessity, not choice, leaving Europe exposed amid the sea of turbulence currently being experienced both to its east and south.
The alternative way out for Europeans if they are not willing to increase their overall defence spending, which is namely to get more bang for their current buck by radically increasing defence collaboration, was also not grasped convincingly in Wales, despite announcements of a number of cooperative initiatives under the Framework Nations Concept banner.

European leaders approach the end of 2014, in overall resource commitment terms, behaving as though nothing of significance has changed in the European security environment over the last 12 months.

While the NATO Summit produced a short-term show of support to allies in the east, therefore, it did nothing to suggest that NATO leaders intend to radically upgrade their deterrence and defence posture for the long-term or say anything that would indicate European and US leaders are willing, or know how, they are going to pay for it. At the same time, the Summit did nothing to indicate a European understanding of the profoundly changing pressures on the United States and what those pressures might mean for Europeans’ own need to take more responsibility for their own security. This has to be addressed through both increased defence budgets and more convincing defence cooperation among members of NATO soon. If not, there is an increased likelihood that real damage to NATO unity and to European security and economic interests will follow.

NATO officials and others worked incredibly hard in the run up to the Summit in Wales to deliver concrete outcomes that left the alliance stronger coming out of the meeting than going in. The outcomes achieved were welcome and worthwhile and those involved in delivering them deserve our thanks.

Ultimately however one is forced to conclude that the Summit was the latest in a long series of missed opportunities for Western leaders to confront and clarify their collective position with regard to the big strategic dilemmas and choices facing the West in its relations with Russia and the countries of non-NATO Eastern Europe. For that reason, the summit cannot be said to have laid the ground-work for a reconstituted Western strategy or even to have contributed to such ground-work. Those who say this was never a realistic prospect for the summit and therefore not its goal should perhaps reflect on the words of the late Italian writer and holocaust survivor, Primo Levi, who, in a different context asked: "If not now, when?"


----------



## Palavra (Nov 15, 2014)

Την ώρα που ελληνικά κανάλια μεταδίδουν αυτούσιες τις θέσεις του Κρεμλίνου:
Web users debunk Russian TV's MH17 claim


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 15, 2014)

Οι πολιτικοί που δεν κατανοούν τη δύναμη της συλλογικής συνεργασίας στα ΜΚΔ είναι καταδικασμένοι. Όχι βραχυμεσομακροπρόθεσμα αλλά σχεδόν άμεσα.


----------



## Costas (Dec 3, 2014)

Από το Συμβούλιο του Ευρωπαϊκού Πράσινου Κόμματος, Istanbul ’14 (7-9/11/14): 
Θέσεις για την κρίση στην Ουκρανία
(από το melitagg.wordpress)

Position Paper on the situation in Ukraine
Adopted at Istanbul Council, 9 November 2014.

1. The Current Situation
European Greens note with satisfaction that on October 26, 2014 Ukrainian citizens democratically elected their new parliament. We equally regret that citizens on Crimea and in parts of Eastern Ukraine were prevented from participating. The new parliamentary majority promises a European orientation, while ultra-nationalists, right extremists and communists found only little support. We regret, however, that the Minsk agreement has not been fully implemented.
1.1 On 5 September in Minsk the trilateral Contact Group reached an agreement on a ceasefire in Eastern Ukraine based on a 12-point protocol posted on the OSCE website calling for an immediate cease fire, the release of hostages, measures to improve the humanitarian situation and for the inclusion of provisions for a decentralisation of authority and early elections in the Donetsk and Luhansk regions. The ceasefire agreement is still fragile but overall holding in spite of reports of violations in particular around the areas of Donetsk and Mariupol.
1.2 European Greens welcome the signing of the Minsk ceasefire agreement and call on all sides to make every effort to implement it in full and in good faith with a view to paving the way for the start of a genuine peace process. We further call on all parties to continue the negotiations in order to clarify all pending issues with regard, in particular, to the status of the Luhansk and Donetsk regions or part of them within the framework of a united Ukrainian state.
1.3 In the weeks before the ceasefire agreement Russia had increased military and logistical support of the separatist militias through a steady flow of weapons, ammunitions, armoured vehicles and equipment, mercenaries and soldiers in disguise in spite of the calls of the EU to make every effort to de-escalate the situation. Since the beginning of the crisis the Russian Federation had amassed troops and military hardware on the border with Ukraine.
1.4 European Greens reiterate our commitment to the independence, sovereignty and territorial integrity of Ukraine and stress that only a genuine political solution to the crisis can pave the way to a full reconciliation between the parties and strengthen the unity of the country. Nobody must be allowed to treat Ukraine as a pawn in a geo-strategic game. This is and must continue to be a clear principle of European foreign and peace policy.
1.5 We underline that the OSCE plays a crucial role in the Ukrainian crisis due to its experience in dealing with armed conflict and crises and the fact that both the Russian Federation and Ukraine are members of this organisation. We call on the EU Member States, the EU High Representative for Foreign and Security Policy, and the European Commission to make every effort to strengthen and increase the OSCE Special Monitoring Mission in Ukraine both in terms of personnel and in terms of logistics and equipment. We emphasize the need to deploy without any further delay the OSCE monitors all along the parts of the Ukrainian-Russian border currently under the control of the separatists.

2. The Immediate Consequences
2.1 During the military conflict in Eastern Ukraine more than 3000 people have lost their lives. Many more have been injured. More than a million people left the conflict zone seeking refuge in the Russia Federation and in other Ukrainian regions not affected by the hostilities. Altogether, the situation in the conflict area is a matter of deep concern both from a humanitarian, social and health point of view. Given the large population displacements and the lowest vaccination rate in Europe, Ukraine is at high risk of outbreaks of communicable diseases, especially amongst children.
2.2 The social situation in Ukraine is dramatic. We call for full transparency regarding the agreements with the IMF, and demand accompanying measures aimed at alleviating the current situation with regard, in particular, to the most vulnerable sections of the population.
2.3 European Greens urge the European Commission to start the preparation of a third and ambitious package of Macro-financial assistance to Ukraine as well as to play a leading role in organizing the Donor Conference for Ukraine due to take place before the end of 2014 involving international organisations, international financial institutions and civil organisations. The international community must commit to support economic and political stabilisation and reform in Ukraine, notably in the framework of Ukraine’s political association and economic integration with the EU, together with a credible emergency plan for reconstruction and development in the regions affected by the conflict and humanitarian and medical assistance for refugees and displaced people.
2.4 European Greens draw attention to recent reports published by the UN High Commissioner for Human Rights and Amnesty International which accused both sides in this conflict of human rights violations, listing crimes such as abduction, torture, extra-judicial killings and the use of heavy weapons against densely populated urban areas.
2.5 We express our firm condemnation of the abductions, savage beatings, torture, murder, extra-judicial killings and other serious abuses of human rights and breaches of humanitarian law against activists, protesters, journalists and many other citizens not active in the conflict in eastern Ukraine that have occurred over the last three months. According to Amnesty International [1] these have been mainly perpetrated by armed separatists, but in some cases also by government forces. We support the call to the Ukrainian government to create a single and regularly updated register of incidents of reported abductions, and the thorough and impartial investigation of all allegations of excessive force, ill-treatment or torture.
2.6 There must be an independent and impartial investigation of the deadly events that occurred on Maidan on 20 February 2014 in Kyiv, in Odessa on 2 May 2014, as well as all other crimes that have taken place since November 2013. The investigation must include a strong international component and be placed under the supervision of the Council of Europe. Those responsible must be brought to justice.
2.7 The downing of Malaysia Airlines Flight MH17 is a crime that has shaken all of Europe and all of us. A preliminary report of the experts on the crash has been published that leaves many questions unanswered. We insist on the full and unrestricted access of the experts to the area of the wreckage in order to enable them to conclude their investigation and full cooperation of all States with the ongoing (criminal) investigations. Those responsible must be brought to justice.
2.8 The Ukrainian authorities must address in full the remarks referred to in the findings and the conclusions of the OSCE/ODIHR observation mission for the recent presidential elections.
2.9 Clear evidence of right-wing extremism has been seen on both sides of the conflict in Ukraine. Right wing extremists should not be given a single chance to exploit the drastic situation of the country. Paramilitary groups of all sides have to be disarmed as fast as possible. European Greens urge the Ukrainian authorities to engage in an open, transparent and inclusive dialogue with all the components of Ukrainian society. We call on them not to delay, after the new parliament enters into office, the necessary and long-awaited reforms at constitutional, political and economic level, including decisive action against corruption. We appreciate the recent proposals of President Poroshenko about a potential decentralization of Ukraine in the hope of maintaining the territorial integrity of the country.
2.10 We have always been in favour of Ukraine defending and guaranteeing all minority rights in the country including Crimea and we strongly emphasize this need. On the other hand we strongly call on the Russian Federation to stop repressive measures against Tartars and other minorities in occupied Crimea.

3. International Law and Sanctions
3.1 Russian’s direct and indirect military intervention in Ukraine including the annexation of Crimea violates international law including the UN Charter, the Helsinki Final Act, the 1994 Budapest agreement and the 1997 Bilateral Treaty of Friendship and Cooperation between Russia and Ukraine. European Greens do not accept the annexation of Crimea by the Russian Federation and demand that Russia respect Ukraine territorial integrity. Without Russian meddling, tensions within Eastern Ukraine would not have escalated to the level of military conflict. Russian aggression is therefore at the heart of the conflict. When Ukrainian government forces seemed to be gaining the upper hand, Russia escalated its intervention to prevent that.
3.2 After a lengthy and complex decision-making process, the latest set of EU sanctions on Russia entered into force on 12 September 2014. These aimed at further tightening of access to EU capital markets by Russian banks, energy and defense firms and a broadening of the previous sanctions.
3.3 The EU must make full use of non-military means in order to prevent the ceasefire agreement from turning Eastern Ukraine into another frozen conflict and into a region under the full control of Russia. It is necessary to keep up the pressure on Russia until substantial and irreversible signs of improvement in its policy towards Ukraine are proven. We welcome, therefore, the extension of EU sanctions including targeting the ability of Russia‘s top oil producers to raise capital in Europe. Any new sanctions would have to be carefully targeted to minimize their negative impact on ordinary Russian people.
3.4 We welcome Germany’s decision to cancel arms exports to Russia. We are relieved that France suspended the export of the first Mistral class helicopter carrier in November due to the Russian aggression of Ukraine and we want France to revoke this contract completely. We urge the United Kingdom to immediately withdraw all current arms exports licences to Russia and equally urge the EU Member States to reinforce the EU arms embargo on Russia by not only banning future exports, but all current contracts and licences.
3.5 European Greens do not support NATO expansion to Ukraine. We do not consider this to be in the interest of stability in the wider region. We regret that various voices from NATO, in particular the former Secretary General Rasmussen, have made statements that were confrontational. On the other hand, we take seriously the security concerns from Russia’s immediate western neighbours. These concerns must be dealt with in the framework of Euro-Atlantic security institutions and arrangements.

4. EU-Ukraine Association Agreement
4.1 The political provisions of the Association Agreement (AA) between the EU and Ukraine were signed in March 2014 and in June 2014, the EU and Ukraine officially signed the remaining part of this Agreement, which includes a Deep and Comprehensive Free Trade Agreement (DCFTA).
4.2 The European Parliament and the Verhovna Rada simultaneously ratified the Association Agreement on 16 September 2014 which is a fundamental step for the deepening of relations between the two parties. We underline the importance of putting in place an adequate structure (Task Force) to provide technical support to Ukraine, as well as of providing the necessary financial assistance in order to ensure a successful implementation of the agreement. We point out the importance of defining a clear roadmap for implementation so that Ukraine can benefit from access to the EU market as soon as possible.
4.3 We call on the EU Commission to strongly repudiate demands from Russia to change the Association Agreement.
4.4 The Association Agreement does not constitute the final goal in EU-Ukraine relations, nor does it pre-empt a future possibility of EU membership. Nonetheless it is undoubtedly clear that the immediate focus of European support has to lie in the creation of democratic, political, and economic stability, guaranteeing fundamental freedoms and human and minority rights, and the rule of law and an effective fight against corruption. The EU must remain firm in demanding full implementation of the anti-discrimination directives, including for LGBT persons. We think it is good that this possibility remains open.
4.5 We welcome the decision of the Council to move to the second phase of the Visa Liberalisation Action Plan in June 2014. A quick finalisation of the visa-free regime between the EU and Ukraine as a concrete response to the European aspirations of the people is necessary. In the meantime we advocate introduction of temporary, very simple and inexpensive visa procedures.

5. Energy
5.1 We take note of the agreement, reached on 31October 2014 between Ukraine and Russia facilitated by the EU on gas supply.
5.2 We support the initial measures adopted by the Commission to enable Ukraine to tackle the energy crisis following Russia’s decision to cut off gas supplies to the country, and urge, in this respect, the Council and Commission to continue giving assistance and support to Kyiv. We call on the EU and the European Bank for Reconstruction and Development to step up their support for energy-saving measures in Ukraine, where energy consumption per unit of GDP is currently three times the EU average.
5.3 At the same time the EU must move to reduce the strong dependence on the Russian Federation as well as on other authoritarian regimes as regards energy supplies. Policies must be put in place particularly to help those Member States that currently rely on Russia as single supplier. The Commission should pursue the full implementation of the Third Energy Package and support energy efficiency projects as well as promote diversification of energy sources by developing renewables with more ambitious targets in order to free European foreign policy from fossil addiction. The October European Council must adopt an effective, credible and comprehensive emergency plan for the months to come, including also the respective stakeholder positions and taking account of the views of the European Parliament.
5.4 The Ukrainian crisis has underscored the need for ambitious and binding targets for energy efficiency of 40% and renewable energies of 45% in the 2030 framework discussions in order to create EU jobs in these sectors, increase security of supply, fulfil our climate goals and reduce European dependency on fossil fuel imports.
5.5 European Greens ask the EU to consider gas storage, inter-connectors and flow back facilities as strategic assets and therefore regulate the share of third party business contracting parties in those crucial sectors. We urge the Member States to cancel planned agreements with Russia in the energy sector, especially the South Stream gas pipeline.

[1] “Abductions and torture in Eastern Ukraine”, Amnesty International Publications 2014 (link)


----------



## Costas (Dec 10, 2014)

Από άρθρο για την πτώση της τιμής του πετρελαίου (Καθημερινή):

*Πέφτει το ρούβλι*
Εχοντας κάνει «βουτιά» 39% έναντι του δολαρίου στο σύνολο του έτους, το ρούβλι υποχώρησε χθες 0,9% παρά τις παρεμβάσεις 4,5 δισ. δολαρίων της Τράπεζα της Ρωσίας. Το ρωσικό υπουργείο Οικονομικών αναγκάσθηκε χθες να ακυρώσει μία ακόμη δημοπρασία δεκαετών ομολόγων, καθώς οι αποδόσεις εκτινάχθηκαν κατά 30 μονάδες βάσης στο 12,97%.


----------



## Costas (Dec 11, 2014)

*A Lesson in Propaganda?*
Lithuania’s Russian-language schools are under a microscope after students attend a boot camp for kids from ex-Soviet republics.
by Linas Jegelevicius	9 December 2014
(Transitions Online)

VILNIUS | Like kids the world over, lots of young Lithuanians are interested in guns. But to much of the country, pupils from two Russian-language schools in Vilnius dismantling and reassembling Kalashnikovs at a martial youth gathering in far-off Kyrgyzstan hardly looked like child’s play.

Indeed, the news of what a handful of ethnically Russian Lithuanian teenagers did on their summer vacation caused a brouhaha in the Baltic country, where always-bubbling tensions with Russia have come to a boil over the Ukraine crisis and ongoing trade and energy fights.

“Obviously, this constitutes a threat to Lithuania’s national security,” said Gediminas Grina, director of the Lithuanian State Security Department (SSD). “I suggest we not make our children hostages to the interests of other countries in that way.”

Youth from across the former Soviet sphere who attended the “Soyuz 2014 – Heirs of Victory” camp in the Kyrgyzstani town of Issyk Kul in August not only wielded Russian arms and wore Russian paratroopers’ camouflage gear. They also heard lectures on the glory of the Soviet Union, the menace of NATO and Western propaganda, and Baltic politicians tearing down the house of Slavic unity.

“That sort of a youth camp definitely serves as a means to preach a certain extremist ideology. Through brainwashing youth are actively recruited for aggressive actions,” said Nerijus Maliukevicius, a lecturer at Vilnius University’s Institute of International Relations and Political Science. “This is how Islamic extremists are recruited, through military exercises and indoctrination.”

To many ethnic Russians in Lithuania, the uproar is a tempest in a samovar – albeit one that has brought them under the microscope of national intelligence services. Since the story broke in Lithuanian media in early September, the Russian-language Vasily Kachalov and Sofia Kovalevskaya schools – from which 10 senior boys went to Issyk Kul, accompanied by a chaperoning teacher – have drawn scrutiny from Vilnius city agencies; the Ministry of Education and Science, which has authority over the schools; and the security service.

Lithuanian media reported that police searched the two schools on 3 December. Rita Aliukoniene, a Vilnius District prosecutor, told the Delfi news website the raids were related to an investigation into students’ participation in the Soyuz camp, but chief prosecutor Ramutis Jancevicius said at a press conference that the young people were not a target of the probe.

“We are talking about criminal activity noted in Article 118 of the penal code, about helping another country act against Lithuania,” Jancevicius told reporters. “Your colleagues … have shown reports from some schools where certain people were noticed visiting schools and trying to recruit children to go to a certain country for training.”

The security service has refused to comment on the searches, which were condemned by the Russian Union of Lithuania as a “public relations campaign” aimed at discrediting the country’s Russian population, according to the Baltic News Service.

“Unfortunately, with the focus on the schools, many in the community now feel that anyone of Russian ethnicity could pose a national security threat,” Ela Kanaite, president of Lithuania’s Russian School Teachers Association, said.

The father of one 17-year-old who attended the camp dismissed the indoctrination scare. “For my son, it was all about the spirit of a military camp and getting involved in real-life paramilitary exercises, not the politics,” he said. “For many here in Lithuania it’s nearly turned into treason. We want to be left alone as soon as possible, which I understand is hardly possible now with the scrutiny of the kids and their families.”

The father spoke on condition of anonymity and declined a request to interview his son, whom he said “has had enough already,” referring to media and law-enforcement attention to the camp participants.

In an October interview with Lithuanian news site Alfa.lt, security chief Grina said his agency had met with some the participating students' parents and “the schoolchildren will effectively be objects of our surveillance now.” SSD spokesman Vytautas Makauskas told TOL the agency has provided “surveillance information” to the Education Ministry, even though the trips to Soyuz were not illegal.

“In a democratic country like Lithuania, which is based on EU values, the SSD cannot forbid citizens to travel where they want. However, issues of national security and legality sometimes are not identical,” Makauskas said in a statement. “Military youth camps in Russia and the Commonwealth of Independent States aim to nurture individuals to defend the interests of those countries. Therefore, the department advises parents to consider whether their children could become unfriendly foreign states’ pawns in our state.”

INSTILLING SOVIET SPIRIT

According to Russian media, which covered Soyuz 2014 extensively, the annual event brings together youth from all the former Soviet republics, but a good deal of the coverage focused on kids from the Baltics. News outlets celebrated the work of Russian-language schools in Lithuania, Latvia, and Estonia in supposedly overcoming hurdles to bring their charges for what Russian-government-owned Rossiiskaya Gazeta called a “truly geopolitical” project.

“Even though the Baltics have demonstratively stood with NATO and everything that aims to thwart Russia, even if it hurts the region’s economic, political, and social interests, for several years in a row schoolchildren from Latvia, Lithuania, and Estonia have come,” Rossiiskaya Gazeta reported in August.

Behind the annual gathering stands a Russian organization, also called Soyuz – Heirs of Victory, which states a goal of nurturing “the spirit of international friendship” through the camps. On its website, the group calls the events “a yearly international and educational convention of youth military and sports organizations and cadet corps.”

One of the main organizers, Oleg Bakanach, has been described in Russian media as a former Interior Ministry special forces instructor. He boasts that Soyuz instills the Soviet spirit in Russian-speaking youth from across the former Soviet bloc.

“After the breakdown of the Soviet Union it became evident the republics, having gained independence, have been regressing and moving away from one another,” Bakanach told Russia’s News-Asia website.

Amid the uproar, officials at the Vilnius schools have been at pains to note that they have no official connection with Soyuz. Attending the camp, or doing anything else over the summer holidays, is “always up to the schoolchildren and their parents,” said Roza Dimentova, director of the Vasily Kachalov school.

She has apparently had to say it frequently. “Once again, I want to repeat it,” Dimentova told TOL in response to a request for comment. “Our pupils’ summer activities are not part of the school curriculum and the school does not bear responsibility for them.”

The principal acknowledged that her school has shared information with students on opportunities to the go to the camp. “The school constantly receives invitations to participate in various events, and some of the children opted for the camp this year,” she said.

Education Minister Dainius Pavalkis said he was previously unaware of the camp or the participation by Lithuanian pupils, adding, “The ministry has never supported, does not support, and will never support any events that are organized within the framework of the Commonwealth of Independent States.”

Pavalkis said he hoped the “ruckus” over Soyuz would deter Lithuanian youth from similar travel but added that “the eastbound trips, whatever their purpose, aren’t going to end all of a sudden. We don’t live behind the Iron Curtain that we had 25 years ago.”

Still, his department is aiming to nudge the deterrent along. In light of the camp controversy, the ministry, working with defense officials, “has instructed the headmasters of Russian schools on how to identify propaganda of other states and how not to get involved in their manipulations,” spokeswoman Danguole Barauskiene said. Pavalkis views the “participation of Lithuanian schoolchildren in camps abroad [as] not only an issue of education, but also a problem of national security,” she added.

Barauskiene said the ministry has also set aside 1 million litas ($359,000) to conduct “an inter-institutional civil education program” next year. The money will go the Lithuanian Riflemen’s Union, a paramilitary organization that was active between the world wars and relaunched in 1989.

Liudas Gumbinas, the head of the union and a lieutenant colonel in the Lithuanian reserves, said the organization has seen “incrementally growing numbers” of adult members as tensions with Russia have flared. He said the group does not actively recruit youth but does have about 3,500 school-age members, many of whom “joined this year.”

Gumbinas said he was not comfortable setting up the union as a political counterweight to the Russian military camps but that it is set “to make inroads” in Lithuania’s Russian schools.

“Definitely, we’ll go into the schools and talk to the youth. We’ve already visited some of the schools, and the children were quite interested in what we were offering them – a real-life boot camp with everything that type of facility can offer,” he said. “If young people really care for that kind of experience, they can get it in Lithuania.”

From her side of the controversy, Kanaite, of the Russian teachers’ association, is also wary of politicizing the Soyuz trips, which she called “irresponsible.”

“One would hardly talk about them if not for the timing this year,” she said, referring to the camp taking place amid the escalation of the Ukraine conflict and the Lithuania-Russia standoff on trade and energy. “In fact, there was a similar camp in Ukraine last year, and it stirred not a ripple.”

Kanaite worried that the splash the Soyuz camp made this year could grow into an anti-Russian tide.

“We should consider ourselves poor educators and a weak nation if we believe that youth participating in boot camps abroad will soak up the ideology and wield it against Lithuania,” she said. “I daresay our 18-year-old boys can sort the wheat from the chaff. But the shadow of mistrust, citing some camp far away, cannot be a reason to cast a shadow on the entire Russian community.”

_Linas Jegelevicius is a freelance journalist in Klaipeda, Lithuania._


----------



## Costas (Dec 11, 2014)

Fresh warning of economic disaster in Ukraine (TOL)

The IMF is warning that Ukraine needs $15 billion within weeks to avoid financial collapse, the Financial Times reports.

The IMF says the money is needed to top up the $17 billion bailout package arranged in April. 

“People briefed on the IMF warning said the fiscal gap has opened up because of a 7 percent contraction in Ukraine’s gross domestic product and a collapse in exports to Russia, the country’s biggest trading partner,” the Financial Times says.

The central government has lost control of eastern regions accounting for some 16 percent of gross domestic product. In addition, the central bank has been forced to use its foreign-currency reserves to meet the government’s financial commitments, the Financial Times writes.

Ukraine’s currency, the hryvnya, has been the world’s worst performing in 2014, according to CNBC. Further falls could bring the risk of hyperinflation, defined as prices rising by more than 50 percent in a month, just over twice the rate recorded in November.

The IMF report coincides with a draft statement for next week’s European Union summit. EU leaders will say they are prepared to give Ukraine more money on top of the recent 500 million euro payment, EUObserver reports. 

The IMF has paid just over $8 billion of the $17 billion bailout arrangement, while the EU has committed to give Ukraine about $2 billion to date, EUObserver says.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 14, 2014)

1. http://khpg.org/index.php?id=1415367345 και http://www.jpost.com/Diaspora/Kiev-regional-police-head-accused-of-neo-Nazi-ties-381559
2. www.projectmaidan.com/post/104691356212/poroshenko-grants-citizenship-to-belarusian


----------



## Costas (Jan 11, 2015)

The Search for Petr Khokhlov
A Russian Soldier Vanishes in Ukraine
(JOSHUA YAFFA / ΝΥΤ)


----------



## Costas (Jan 13, 2015)

Interpol rejects Ukrainian murder charges against ex-officials
(Maxim Tucker / Kyiv Post)

Interpol issued a statement today saying that it had rejected a Ukrainian request to place ex-regime officials, including former President Viktor Yanukovych and former Prime Minister Mykola Azarov, on its wanted list for murder.

The international police agency instead issued "Red Notices, or international wanted persons alerts, for four individuals including former President Viktor Yanukovych and former Prime Minister Mykola Azarov," for financial crimes only.

The alerts are based on a new request by the Ukrainian authorities, as a March 2014 request on charges including abuse of power and murder was "assessed by Interpol as not compliant with the Organization's rules and regulations and was refused," the Interpol statement read.

"Red Notices are only issued to Interpol member countries if the requesting National Central Bureau has provided all the information required by the General Secretariat."

Ukraine's Prosecutor General's Office accuses Yanukovych and Azarov, along with other regime officials, of plotting the murder of Euromaidan protesters on Independence Square by ordering security forces to open fire on a three-month old demonstration against their leadership. 

The massacre of more than a hundred people undermined support for the former President among his own party and he was forced to flee in his helicopter, leaving behind overwhelming evidence of massive corruption in the form of his billion-dollar Mezhigirya mansion - complete with galleon, zoo and classic car collection.

Ukraine's new government had already faced fierce criticism for failing to gather enough evidence of human rights violations or corruption to obtain an Interpol red notice or support EU sanctions against former regime officials. Serious flaws in their investigation into the Euromaidan killings were exposed in a Reuters special report last October.

So when Ukraine’s Minister for Internal Affairs, Arseniy Avakov, announced that after “argument and explanation” and “months after the submission of a request from the Interior Ministry, Prosecutor General of Ukraine and the Security Service,” Interpol had appointed a special commission to deal with the request, it seemed to represent a major breakthrough.

But the "argument" is far from over. The Minister claimed six people had been added to the list, whereas Interpol list only four. 

“On the international wanted list of Interpol (red notice – wanted for extradition to Ukraine): Viktor F. Yanukovych, [his son] Olexander Yanukovych, [former Prime Minister] Mykola Azarov, [former Health Minister] Bagatyreva Raisa , Kolobov Yurii (former Minister of Finance), Dzekon GB (former head of Ukrtelecom),” he posted on Facebook.

For the majority of the day even ex-Prime Minister Azarov did not appear on Interpol's list, and the organisation responded “either there is no red notice for that person, or the country has requested that the red notice not be made public," when questioned about his absence by the Kyiv Post.

By late afternoon he had been included, but Yanukovych’s son Olexander and former Health Minister Raisa Bagatyreva still do not appear on the police agency's list. The organisation has also not issued notices for a number of key regime leaders, including former Internal Affairs Minister Zakharchenko, former head of the Security Service of Ukraine Oleksandr Yakymenko and former head of the Presidential Administration Andriy Klyuyev.

The government will suffer a serious blow to its credibility if its law enforcement arm cannot present a convincing case against Yanukovych and other key figures for the deaths of demonstrators, who have become legend in Ukraine as 'the heavenly hundred'.


----------



## Costas (Jan 13, 2015)

Warsaw moves to airlift ethnic Poles from eastern Ukraine
(Kyiv Post)

Poland’s operation to evacuate some 200 people claiming Polish ancestry from strife-torn eastern Ukraine is underway, officials said this weekend.
Some 162 people went to the Polish Consulate in Kharkiv to be airlifted to Poland, Radio Poland, with more due to arrive.
Polish authorities have declined to announce when the group would be flown out of Ukraine, citing security reasons. Weather problems were also a factor in removing the individuals and families.
“We haven’t come across any serious problems, although we have had to alter our travel plans due to the weather conditions,” Deputy Foreign Minister Konrad Pawlik, who was in Kharkiv to oversee the evacuation, told Radio Poland.
Foreign Ministry spokesman Marcin Wojciechowski said the evacuees included children, families, and the elderly. They were to be flown to the northern Polish city of Malbork.
One man from Luhansk who was waiting at the consulate told Radio Poland, “It is impossible to describe it in one word. The war has been ongoing for half a year, and even earlier I lost my job in Luhansk. I was even arrested and sentenced to death by firing squad.”
Poland will be the first European nation to attempt an evacuation from the contested region, the Financial Times reports.
“Ukrainians are seen by the Poles as important neighbors, people very similar in terms of language, culture,” Jaroslaw Cwiek-Karpowicz, head of research at the Polish Institute of International Affairs, told the FT. “Ukraine is perceived as a place that deserves our support. … It is in our interests to support them.”


----------



## Costas (Jan 24, 2015)

Ένα παλιότερο (2012) άρθρο επικαιρότητας ενός ρωσόφωνου Ουκρανού συγγραφέα για το γλωσσικό ζήτημα στην ενιαία (τότε) Ουκρανία, με αναδρομή στην ιστορία του ζητήματος. (Guardian)


----------



## Palavra (Jan 27, 2015)

Μαξίμου: Η δήλωση της ΕΕ κατά της Ρωσίας δεν έχει τη συναίνεσή μας


----------



## Costas (Jan 28, 2015)

Από ανακοίνωση της Χρυσής Αυγής:
"Πάγια θέση της Χρυσής Αυγής, η οποία έχει διατυπωθεί και δημόσια στη Βουλή είναι ότι η Ελλάς δεν πρέπει να συμμετάσχει στις κυρώσεις Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης και ΗΠΑ κατά της Ρωσίας. Αυτήν την στάση επιβάλλει το Εθνικό συμφέρον και τα γεωπολιτικά δεδομένα." Πηγή: http://www.lifo.gr/now/politics/59407

Μόνο για την τουρκική εισβολή στην Κύπρο οφείλουν να επιβάλλουν κυρώσεις τα ξένα κράτη, αδιαφορώντας για το εθνικό τους συμφέρον και για τα γεωπολιτικά δεδομένα.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 28, 2015)

Just hours before his death, Nemtsov had appeared on Ekho Moskvy radio calling on Muscovites to attend an opposition march planned for Sunday. The march against Putin’s government and the war in Ukraine was due to take place in a suburb of Moscow. One of the other organisers of the march, Alexei Navalny, was jailed on 19 February for 15 days. Nemtsov himself had been detained briefly a number of times in recent years for taking part in political rallies, and was seen as one of the old guard of the Russian opposition.
​Russian opposition politician Boris Nemtsov shot dead in Moscow


----------



## Costas (Apr 15, 2015)

Ukraine: Inside the Deadlock
Tim Judah / NYRB


----------



## Zazula (Apr 19, 2015)

Polish general ‘calls back support’ of Ukraine over nationalist glorification


----------



## Costas (Jun 6, 2015)

High Inflation Makes Ukraine’s Troubled Situation Worse
(DANNY HAKIM / ΝΥΤ)

KIEV, Ukraine — Olesia Verchenko looked over a selection of blackened avocados at a supermarket here recently.

Their price has roughly doubled over the last year, notwithstanding the stickers on them advertising a 25 percent discount.

“I don’t think anybody takes avocado anymore, so they are basically rotting on the shelves,” said Ms. Verchenko, an economist.

While the rest of Europe tries desperately to shrug off low inflation, Ukraine has added rapidly rising prices to its long list of problems during its civil war with Russian-backed rebels. Official inflation figures showed that prices rose 61 percent in April compared with a year earlier. But many prices have doubled and tripled.

Ms. Verchenko, a 37-year-old mother of two boys and a professor at the Kiev School of Economics, specializes in arcane subjects like options pricing, but she took some time to explain less esoteric market dynamics. Like the price of candy.

She once bought chocolates from Roshen, the company owned by the Ukrainian president, Petro Poroshenko, for about 80 Ukrainian hryvnia a kilogram, or $3.89. Now they are 203.

“You can see inflation in those candies,” she said during a visit to a grocery store near her office.

The price of everything seems to have gone up sharply, including tea, apples and fresh fish.

At a glass display case, she pointed to slices of cake. The prices were quoted for every hundred grams, instead of per kilogram as they once were.

“Before it was always per kilo, but now you have too many numbers,” she said. “It looks better like that. You don’t want to scare your customers away.”

When she recently went shopping for a mattress, she noticed that prices were missing entirely.

For many bigger ticket items, she said, “They don’t really put price tags out anymore.”

“You choose what you want, you ask how much it is, and then you see whether you can afford it or not.”

High inflation is just one of the many problems befalling Ukraine at the moment.

Thousands have died in the war, many more have been displaced, and Ukraine has been cut off from parts of the industrial east. The crisis in Ukraine, where new violence has erupted, is likely to loom large over the Group of 7 meeting in Germany that starts on Sunday.

Potential investors in Ukraine have been scared off. Output is expected to shrink 7.5 percent this year.

A lifeline came this year, when Ukraine negotiated a $25 billion loan package, including $17.5 billion from the International Monetary Fund. As part of that deal, the government is embroiled in contentious negotiations with Ukraine’s creditors in hopes of bringing another $15.3 billion of relief by restructuring the country’s debts.

Austerity measures and tax reforms have also been enacted in tandem with negotiations with the West; there have been cuts in energy subsidies, pension haircuts and tax increases aimed at the wealthy and businesses.

Two factors have worsened inflation. The value of Ukraine’s currency has plummeted since the war began, driving up the cost of imported goods. And energy prices have soared as the government has cut its historically high subsidies.

That has made life more difficult for average Ukrainians and for businesses, which face high borrowing costs.

“I’m not dreaming of credit,” said Yaroslav Rushchyshyn, who founded a garment manufacturer in Lviv, in Ukraine’s west, and is on the board of a coalition of entrepreneurs in the region. “It’s too expensive.”

Natalie Jaresko, Ukraine’s Chicago-born finance minister, said, “I think we’ll be able to bring inflation down over the course of the rest of the year.”

But she was blunt about the stresses inflation poses.

“For a business, it’s a challenge to have to borrow at 30 or 35” percent, she said in an interview. “Our goal is to have real growth again by 2016. That means the banking sector has to be lending to real business, and for it to be lending to real business, inflation has to come down.”

Another problem, she said, is that “when you have this kind of inflation, you have less confidence in your currency,” adding, “People will start pulling their money out of the banks. The deposit withdrawals weaken an already weakened banking system.”

One enterprising entrepreneur, Michael Chobanian, has opened what he calls a Bitcoin embassy and is evangelizing about the controversial virtual currency at a time when faith in traditional currencies is wavering.

“Considering the situation with the currency, it gave Bitcoin a huge boost, so, yes, there is definitely interest,” he said in a recent interview. “Although with Bitcoin, the first time you hear about it, you usually think it’s a scam or a Ponzi scheme.”

The strains of inflation are showing.

“Drugs in Ukraine cost as much as gold,” said Dmytro Sherembey, the founder of Patients of Ukraine, an advocacy group. “For patients, it was a catastrophe last year.”

Government subsidies for medications have not kept pace. They were based on a world where a dollar was worth about eight Ukrainian hryvnia. But the dollar soared to more than 30 hryvnia by February before settling back to about 21 at the end of May.

“Families go to the pharmacy and pay three times more, but the salaries are the same,” said Mr. Sherembey.

Many others are just trying to keep their heads above water.

Vitaly Nakonechnyi, 31, said the weakness of the hryvnia “influences the price of everything I buy” and led him to look for a job with higher pay. He found one as a barista at a coffee shop that looks like an old train car, in a central Kiev park dominated by a Soviet era statue of the Ukrainian poet Taras Shevchenko.

Victor Halavin, a 60-year-old bus driver, said, “In my flat, electricity, water, everything is up,” adding, “Bread used to be 4 hryvnia. Now it’s 7.”

He stood next to his yellow bus with a cigarette pressed tightly between thumb and index finger and reflected on the last year. “It’s too much revolution in our life,” he said.

Economic hardship is nothing new here. The transition after the fall of the Soviet Union to a market economy has been a rocky one, sapped by corruption and antiquated regulations. The contrast with neighboring Poland, which took a much more aggressive approach to transforming its economy, has been particularly stark. Poland’s per capita output is about three and a half times that of Ukraine.

Ms. Verchenko keeps the inflation problem in perspective.

“I remember how it was in the early ’90s,” she said. “I was still a student in high school when we had 10,000 percent a year. That was hyperinflation! What we have now? It’s not that bad.”

When she was in high school, she had to carry millions of karbovanets, the local currency that temporarily replaced the ruble after the Soviet Union fell, just to buy bread.

“I remember jokes of everyone being millionaires,” she said.

For her, like many others, there are additional concerns while shopping. At the grocery store, she flipped over a package of crackers and pointed to the beginning of the bar code.

“This is not a Ukrainian code,” she said. The first numbers on a product’s international bar code indicate where it was registered, though it does not always coincide with where the product was manufactured. Still, some Ukrainian shoppers aren’t taking chances.

“Russia would be 46,” Ms. Verchenko said. “So 46, no, no. Don’t take 46.”

Everyone was reading bar codes now, she said.

“We don’t know all countries, but we know Russia is 46.” And Ukraine’s code starts with 482.

She turned over a bottle of juice and examined the code on the back label.

“I can’t promise it’s good, but it’s Ukrainian.”

--------------------
Sofiia Kochmar contributed reporting.


----------



## Costas (Dec 25, 2015)

Μετά την απαγόρευση του Κομουνιστικού Κόμματος και μετά την παραδοχή του Πούτιν σε συνέντευξη Τύπου ότι υπάρχουν Ρώσοι στρατιωτικοί στις περιοχές των αυτονομιστών, βρήκα και αυτή την είδηση από το ελληνικό ΥΠΕΞ:

ΡΩΣΙΚΗ ΟΜΟΣΠΟΝΔΙΑ
Ημερομηνία 21/12/2015
Έκδοση Γραφείο Ο.Ε.Υ. Μόσχας (Αρμοδιότητα και για Λευκορωσία, Ουζμπεκιστάν, Τατζικιστάν, Τουρκμενιστάν)

Με σημερινή Απόφαση του Ρώσου Πρωθυπουργού, τροποποιείται η Απόφαση υπ’ αριθ. 778/07.08.2014 “Περί μέτρων υλοποίησης του Διατάγματος του Προέδρου της Ρωσικής Ομοσπονδίας από 6 Αυγούστου 2014 αρ. 560 «Για την εφαρμογή ξεχωριστών ειδικών οικονομικών μέτρων με σκοπό την εξασφάλιση της ασφάλειας της Ρωσικής Ομοσπονδίας»”, προκειμένου να συμπεριλάβει και την Ουκρανία στον κατάλογο των χωρών, για τις οποίες ισχύει η απαγόρευση εισαγωγών αγροτικών προϊόντων, με έναρξη ισχύος την 01.01.2016. Η Απόφαση αυτή έρχεται λίγες ημέρες μετά την έκδοση Διατάγματος του Προέδρου Putin για την αναστολή ισχύος της Ζώνης Ελευθέρων Συναλλαγών με την Ουκρανία.

Σημειώνουμε ότι ήδη από τις 13 Αυγούστου τ.έ., ο Ρώσος Πρωθυπουργός είχε προαναγγείλει την συμπερίληψη της Ουκρανίας στον κατάλογο των χωρών υπό τα ρωσικά αντίμετρα, σε περίπτωση που η Ουκρανία εφάρμοζε την Προωθημένη και Περιεκτική Συμφωνία Ελευθέρου Εμπορίου με την ΕΕ (DCFTA) ή το αργότερο την 01.01.2016 εάν έως εκείνη τη στιγμή δεν είχε καταλήξει σε συμφωνία με τη Ρωσία στους τομείς οικονομικής συνεργασίας Ουκρανίας-ΕΕ για τους οποίους η Ρωσίας είχε προβάλει ενστάσεις.

Σύμφωνα με τις δηλώσεις του Ρώσου Πρωθυπουργού κ. Μεντβέντεφ κατά την παρουσίαση της ως άνω Απόφασης στο Κυβερνητικό Συμβούλιο, η συμπερίληψη της Ουκρανίας έρχεται σαν αποτέλεσμα της ανακοίνωσής της ότι από την αρχή του επόμενου έτους θα εφαρμόσει το οικονομικό τμήμα της Συμφωνίας Σύνδεσης με την Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση. Υπό αυτές τις συνθήκες, η Ρωσική Κυβέρνηση θα πρέπει να προστατεύσει τη ρωσική αγορά και τους παραγωγούς, εμποδίζοντας την εισαγωγή προϊόντων από άλλες χώρες ως ουκρανικών. Επιμένοντας στη ρωσική θέση ότι η εφαρμογή της εμπορικής και οικονομικής συμφωνίας της Ουκρανίας με την Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση θίγει τα ρωσικά συμφέροντα και δημιουργεί κινδύνους για την οικονομική ασφάλεια της χώρας, ο κ. Μεντβέντεφ αναφέρθηκε στους άκαρπους γύρους τριμερών διαπραγματεύσεων μεταξύ Ρωσίας, ΕΕ και Ουκρανίας, καθώς τόσο η Ουκρανία όσο και η ΕΕ δεν ήταν έτοιμες να υπογράψουν μία νομικά δεσμευτική συμφωνία που θα λαμβάνει υπόψη τα συμφέροντα της Ρωσικής Ομοσπονδίας. Ως εκ τούτου, ο Ρώσος Πρωθυπουργός τόνισε ότι από 1ης Ιανουαρίου 2016, τα ρωσικά αντίμετρα θα εφαρμοστούν και έναντι της Ουκρανίας, λόγω της ένταξής της στο μέτωπο των χωρών που έχουν υιοθετήσει αντι-ρωσικές κυρώσεις (ΕΕ και ΗΠΑ).


----------



## Costas (Mar 23, 2016)

The Victory of Ukraine
Anne Applebaum (The NY Review of Books)

The Gates of Europe: A History of Ukraine	
by Serhii Plokhy
Basic Books, 395 pp., $29.99

“Tell Them We Are Starving”: The 1933 Soviet Diaries of Gareth Jones	
edited by Lubomyr Y. Luciuk, with an introduction by Ray Gamache
Kingston, Ontario: Kashtan Press, 275 pp., $45.00

Gareth Jones: Eyewitness to the Holodomor	
by Ray Gamache
Cardiff: Welsh Academic Press, 241 pp., $49.99 (paper) (distributed in the US by International Specialized Book Services)

Ukraine’s right to exist as a nation at all is routinely questioned in Western capitals.
(...)
The idea that Ukrainian “isn’t really a language,” that it’s a peasant patois or a dialect, is very common among educated Russians, and no wonder. That’s how Russian speakers have treated Ukrainian speakers for two centuries.

But then the notion that Ukraine—once known as “Malorossiya,” or “Little Russia”—is illegitimate, that it isn’t really a state and doesn’t really count as a nation, is nothing new either.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 28, 2016)

International investigation: The missile that struck flight MH17 was Russian-made


----------

